# bigtime hydraulics portland,or



## BIGKILLA503

we do all hydro installs basic or back bumper,full or partial frame wraps,all suspension work custom rear lock ups. we do complete paint stock colors or custom candie,flake,pearls,fades,patterns. we build full cars or just what you need.we offer the best work and prices in the norhwest.wire wheels accessories,hydraulic parts,chrome plating,powder coating.custom engine work,custom drivelines,anything lowriders,we also do classic restoration.
our contact to our shop is 503 327 4193 we have competition hoppers


----------



## 85cutty

EY, that shits tight, you guyz need to post up down here in medford area, i got me a low low, n have to do all might shit myself cuz its hard findin people who know anything around here.. glad to here i got some where to go to in oregon know.. youll be hearin from me soon... You guyz got a web page


----------



## BIGKILLA503

yes you can send it we have cars from cali and from seattle here we do the best work around


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by 85cutty_@Oct 5 2006, 12:00 AM~6309397
> *EY, that shits tight, you guyz need to post up down here in medford area, i got me a low low, n have to do all might shit myself cuz its hard findin people who know anything around here.. glad to here i got some where to go to in oregon know.. youll be hearin from me soon... You guyz got a web page
> *



i might move to medford is it the weak?...


----------



## 85cutty

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 5 2006, 07:17 AM~6311143
> *i might move to medford is it the weak?...
> *



What do you meen is it the Weak??  :dunno:


----------



## 85cutty

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 4 2006, 07:51 PM~6308642
> *we do all hydro installs basic or back bumper,full or partial frame wraps,all suspension work custom rear lock ups. we do complete paint stock colors or custom candie,flake,pearls,fades,patterns. we build full cars or just what you need.we offer the best work and prices in the norhwest.wire wheels accessories,hydraulic parts,chrome plating,powder coating.custom engine work,custom drivelines,anything lowriders,we also do classic restoration.
> our contact to our shop is 503 327 4193  we have competition hoppers
> *



Do you guys have a web page????


----------



## REALTALK

YEAH YEAH DOES BIG SCARE AND CALEB HAVE A WEB SITE???????


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Oct 6 2006, 06:27 AM~6317566
> *YEAH YEAH DOES BIG SCARE AND CALEB HAVE A WEB SITE???????
> *




why?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 6 2006, 06:34 AM~6317604
> *why?
> *


whats up nacho? everyone got somthin 2 say bout BIGTIME. we love it :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 6 2006, 08:41 PM~6322025
> *whats up nacho? everyone got somthin 2 say bout BIGTIME. we love it :0
> *



VERY TRUE!!! I just gotta say that if people have something to say about a certain shop and love talking shit about a certain shop, that usually means that they are doing something right to get all the haters talking about them all day every day.


Hey Killer, imma call you today bro, pick up the phone... :biggrin:


----------



## 85cutty

Ya serious you guys dont pick up the phone.. whats the store hours???


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 85cutty_@Oct 7 2006, 02:11 PM~6324786
> *Ya serious you guys dont pick up the phone.. whats the store hours???
> *


11:00am-6:00pm m-f.
no reception in the paint booth busy spraying candies alot,leave message if noone answers well hit ya back


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY

DID YOU GUYS GO TO VEGAS? IF SO WHAT WERE THE RESULTS? uffin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 6 2006, 05:34 AM~6317604
> *why?
> *


 :uh: just a question fool :angry: Damn gotta see the work first ese :angry:


----------



## 85cutty

Ya lets see some pics of work.... And you guys ship parts.. lets say down to medford??? :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:0


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## Psta

TTT for BIG TIME!


----------



## juiced-cutty

TTT for P-town


----------



## BIGKILLA503

thanks guys.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:0


----------



## ONETIGHT87

HEY TO ALL OF THE HATERS I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE SHOP LET ME GET CLEANED UP AND ILL POST SOME PICS


----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87

SORRY ABOUT THE SIZE


----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## BIGKILLA503

what up j ??


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 07:05 PM~6641156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

who painted this mural??? i need some airbrushing


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey bro i have a question  

i need 2 or 3 of these little bigtime hydraulic stickers for my rear side windows :biggrin: 

can you send it me  ?

lmk


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hey bro i have a question  

i need 2 or 3 of these little bigtime hydraulic stickers for my rear side windows :biggrin: 

can you send it me  ?

pm me your box is full


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 11 2006, 01:46 PM~6742036
> *hey bro i have a question
> 
> i need 2 or 3 of these little bigtime hydraulic stickers for my rear side windows :biggrin:
> 
> can you send it me  ?
> 
> pm me your box is full
> *


yes what ever you need homie we can help you.


----------



## NorthWest Savage

ttt for the portland riderz


----------



## NorthWest Savage

ttt for the portland riderz


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

check pm big send ya one about shipping for stickers lmk


----------



## Psta

Hey BIG TIME,I heard you guys do frame off's?
Paint,show set up's,etc!
IS this true?!?!?!?!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 4 2007, 08:51 AM~6900070
> *Hey BIG TIME,I heard you guys do frame off's?
> Paint,show set up's,etc!
> IS this true?!?!?!?!?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


we do!!! who let it out?????????


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 4 2007, 11:14 AM~6900647
> *we do!!! who let it out?????????
> *


A Little birdy told me you guys was flipping a 75 glasshouse out!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 4 2007, 10:16 AM~6900663
> *A Little birdy told me you guys was flipping a 75 glasshouse out!!
> *


WAS IT A YELLOW BIRD? AND WE ARE DOING A FRAME OFF, ON ONE FROM CALI.


----------



## ONETIGHT87

OKAY THIS IS HOW BIGTIME GETS DOWN

63 SS CONVERT


----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:00 PM~6907501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FULL BOXED FRAMES.


----------



## Psta

What up J?!
WANT SOME........








:roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 5 2007, 09:39 AM~6909683
> *What up J?!
> WANT SOME........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlickPretty

I got a 63 frame I want wrapped . How much and what's the turn around?


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by SlickPretty_@Jan 5 2007, 03:00 PM~6912024
> *I got a 63 frame I want wrapped . How much and what's the turn around?
> *


CALL THE SHOP,503-327-4193


----------



## ONETIGHT87

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 5 2007, 10:39 AM~6909683
> *What up J?!
> WANT SOME........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


MMM........... BACON


----------



## OneStopCustoms

they have an 87 caprice from cali also :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 5 2007, 04:45 PM~6913399
> *they have an 87 caprice from cali also  :0
> *


yes sir we do


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:00 PM~6907501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


boxed hopping frames


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:01 PM~6907515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


boxed frame bieng used.


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jan 5 2007, 10:02 PM~6915650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the bling!!! thanks homie


----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## ONETIGHT87

THE GREEN ONE WILL BE BACK REAL SOON!


----------



## ONETIGHT87

BACK IN THE DAY KILLA WAS HITTIN BUMBER TOO


----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER

*hAPPY hOLIDAYS, hAVE a gOOD 2007!*


----------



## ONETIGHT87

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Jan 6 2007, 02:08 PM~6919714
> *hAPPY hOLIDAYS, hAVE a gOOD 2007!
> *



YOU TO HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87

TTT FOR BIG KILLA


----------



## Psta

TTT!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: hello people!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

TTT FOR CALEB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87

BIGTIME HYDRAULICS # 1 IN PORTLAND AND THE NORTHWEST.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 11 2007, 01:52 PM~6961832
> *BIGTIME HYDRAULICS # 1 IN PORTLAND AND THE NORTHWEST.
> *


I WILL AGREE HANDS DOWN TO THAT.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

DAMN NEVER SEEN THIS TOPIC ---PROOF IS IN THE PICTURES NUFF SAID.


----------



## Psta

ttt.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 5 2007, 11:10 PM~6916287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 5 2007, 11:08 PM~6916258
> *THE GREEN ONE WILL BE BACK REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

you send my stickers big?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

lmk :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87

V-LOWS 63 INDIVIDUALS


----------



## ONETIGHT87

V-LOWS 63 INDIVIDUALS


----------



## vengence

i think i know what silver caddy that is killa....


and if it is the finished product was fuckin killer....


ill have to drop you a line tomorow homie..before i head out for work...


----------



## ONETIGHT87

TTT FOR THE BIG HOM"I"E KILLA


----------



## pinche chico

hey bigkilla ? i wanna go up there and take a visit this week, im tring to order a few sets of wheels and take a peek at some pumps? i got your number in hand, do you have wire wheels in stock? thanks,,i live in eugene.


----------



## vengence

business steppin up homie,,,


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2007, 10:22 AM~7127765
> *business steppin up homie,,,
> *


???has been for years now!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 30 2007, 11:19 PM~7134692
> *???has been for years now!!!
> *


how many cali cars are you working on killa ? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 30 2007, 10:19 PM~7134692
> *???has been for years now!!!
> *


ill help out where i can....


ya know i get the word out.....


----------



## johnny coconut

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 30 2007, 11:19 PM~7134692
> *???has been for years now!!!
> *



Whats up man??? Waiting for some sort of a reply?????????


----------



## ONETIGHT87




----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 3 2007, 11:51 PM~7169198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 5 2007, 11:09 PM~6916271
> *BACK IN THE DAY KILLA WAS HITTIN BUMBER TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOONG TIME


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 11 2007, 08:42 AM~7231382
> *LOOONG TIME
> *


 :0 :0 caleb had a mustache back in the day


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Feb 11 2007, 10:35 AM~7231578
> *:0  :0  caleb had a mustache back in the day
> *


its a shadow back then i didnt have no hair on my face :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 11 2007, 02:08 PM~7233063
> *its a shadow back then i didnt have no hair on my face :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 10:54 PM~6907438
> *OKAY THIS IS HOW BIGTIME GETS DOWN
> 
> 63 SS CONVERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let em know lil j


----------



## 85cutty

damn i need to get up to portland n get some work done... you guys going to get anything going down here in southern oregon


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 85cutty_@Feb 26 2007, 09:59 PM~7360098
> *damn i need to get up to portland n get some work done... you guys going to get anything going down here in southern oregon
> *


call us to set it up we would be happy to help you.


----------



## west coast ridaz

what u charge for full frame wraps on g bodys and x frames


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Feb 28 2007, 05:49 PM~7375709
> *what u charge for full frame wraps on g bodys and x frames
> *


pm d you


----------



## eastbay_drop

any more pics of this one?



> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 6 2007, 01:07 AM~6916248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

ttt


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 07:10 PM~6641191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE DO SHOW SETUPS AS WELL.


----------



## SlickPretty

Where you guy's located at? Im in Eugene, wanted to come up and check out your work. Looking to get some work done. Let me know


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by SlickPretty_@May 5 2007, 03:43 PM~7840439
> *Where you guy's located at? Im in Eugene, wanted to come up and check out your work. Looking to get some work done. Let me know
> *


by the portland airport in portland. give us a call.503 327 4193


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:01 PM~6907515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEW YEAR,NEW CAR


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

Hey Killer, p.m. or call me with your shop address, I already bought my ticket to Portland, i'll be there the 4-6, hope to see you soon bro...


Nacho


----------



## toons

streetlife


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by 85cutty_@Feb 26 2007, 09:59 PM~7360098
> *damn i need to get up to portland n get some work done... you guys going to get anything going down here in southern oregon
> *


no don't do that stay were you are save your money they won't make you happy a few of my friends took their cars there and didn't get done in too years


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 28 2007, 08:15 PM~7995967
> *no don't do that stay were you are save your money they won't make you happy a few of my friends took their cars there and didn't get done in too years
> *


THEN THEY WERE BROKE WITH NO MONEY JUST LIKE YOU.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 28 2007, 12:56 PM~7993303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streetlife
> *


NICE BUT ITS NOT ENOUGH.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*CONGRADS KILLA ON THE VICTORY AND ALSO CONGRADS ON YOUR SHOW'S SUCCESS.*


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 28 2007, 08:23 PM~7996023
> *CONGRADS KILLA ON THE VICTORY AND ALSO CONGRADS ON YOUR SHOW'S SUCCESS.
> *


THANK HOMIE I APPRECIATE THE PROPS


----------



## REALTALK

CONGRATS KILLA. BIGTIME DOING THE DAMN THING IN THE NW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 28 2007, 08:15 PM~7995967
> *no don't do that stay were you are save your money they won't make you happy a few of my friends took their cars there and didn't get done in too years
> *


THE ONLY PERSON TO DO THAT WAS JERAMIAH AND HE DIDNT HAVE THE FUNDS
TO DO IT ANY FASTER. AND I WORKED WITH HIM ON TOP OF THAT HOMIE EVERY SINGLE PERSON TO COME HERE LEAVES HAPPY FROM BASIC TO COMP.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@May 28 2007, 08:50 PM~7996267
> *CONGRATS KILLA. BIGTIME DOING THE DAMN THING IN THE NW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE IT WASNT EASY TODD IS A GIANT IN THIS GAME, BUT SO AM I SO IT WAS A BATTLE AND WE WON THIS TIME.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 11:52 PM~7996287
> *THANKS HOMIE IT WASNT EASY TODD IS A GIANT IN THIS GAME, BUT SO AM I SO IT WAS A BATTLE AND WE WON THIS TIME.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

*KILLA YA COMING TO THE NOR CAL KING OF THE STREETS IN SAN JO IN SEPT AT THE SANTA CLARA COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS.*


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 28 2007, 08:54 PM~7996305
> *KILLA YA COMING TO THE NOR CAL KING OF THE STREETS IN SAN JO IN SEPT AT THE SANTA CLARA COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS.
> *


NOT SURE I KNOW WE IN THE AREA IN AUGUST FOR THE LRM SHOW
WE DOING TEXAS IN JULY AND LA AND VEGAS AND MAYBE EVEN AZ.


----------



## Eddie-Money

*HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN COME ON DOWN FOR THE SHOW.*


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 28 2007, 09:17 PM~7996547
> *HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN COME ON DOWN FOR THE SHOW.
> *


WE WILL TRY HOIME LMK THE DATE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 07:18 PM~6641256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is our next car to hit the streets street single will be done in july,comin to a hop pit soon.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 10:59 PM~6907489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


theyre not gonna like it when this hits the pit!!!!


----------



## puro loco 94

"
SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR 60" PURO LOCOS "CHINGONS CUSTOMS"


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 31 2007, 07:36 PM~8018927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR 60" PURO LOCOS "CHINGONS CUSTOMS"
> *


and? the paint on the cutty was about 7500.00


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 31 2007, 07:36 PM~8018927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR 60" PURO LOCOS "CHINGONS CUSTOMS"
> *


look at the floors one has crhome and candy one has dirt, step your game up till then your words are cheep.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:01 PM~6907515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah,beat that and that was last year.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 5 2007, 11:08 PM~6916258
> *THE GREEN ONE WILL BE BACK REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know you hated this one


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 31 2007, 07:36 PM~8018927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> SINGLE PUMP STREET CAR 60" PURO LOCOS "CHINGONS CUSTOMS"
> *


is that even a boxed frame?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 5 2007, 11:10 PM~6916287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats me too , who you gonna say paints my shit


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:05 PM~6907556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wonder who did that?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 07:40 PM~8018976
> *look at the floors one has crhome and candy one has dirt, step your game up till then your words are cheep.
> *


how you gonna say that when your 64 is missing more parts than its got on it???


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 10:59 PM~6907489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jus be ready for this hater


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2007, 07:52 PM~8019081
> *how you gonna say that when your 64 is missing more parts than its got on it???
> *


that was sunday fat boy most of the shit is on
the candy paint was more than most your shit
that plain jane 64 please.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2007, 07:52 PM~8019081
> *how you gonna say that when your 64 is missing more parts than its got on it???
> *


better find something else to say besides inches cuzz what its getting youll never get!! or roll up june 10th and my shit will be complete just for your big ass.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2007, 07:52 PM~8019081
> *how you gonna say that when your 64 is missing more parts than its got on it???
> *


and it was between the regal and the cutlass, who said impala?
you jus wanna be friends or what :uh: quit sweatin me.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 07:54 PM~8019097
> *that was sunday fat boy most of the shit is on
> the candy paint was more than most your shit
> that plain jane 64 please.
> *


ILL TAKE MY PLAIN JANE PAINT OVER THAT HOT PINK SHIT ANY DAY


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2007, 08:01 PM~8019154
> *ILL TAKE MY PLAIN JANE PAINT OVER THAT HOT PINK SHIT ANY DAY
> *


its magenta boy,house of color oh,but you wouldnt know
candy frame too, not no cheep bullshit.
it has nothin to do with the hop????


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 08:04 PM~8019175
> *its magenta boy,house of color oh,but you wouldnt know
> candy frame too, not no cheep bullshit.
> it has nothin to do with the hop????
> *


uk -17 over orion silver base,with micro flake
cameleon patterns on roof,with multi clor candies
44" moon roof real exoticskin seats etc...etc...etc....


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 08:04 PM~8019175
> *its magenta boy,house of color oh,but you wouldnt know
> candy frame too, not no cheep bullshit.
> it has nothin to do with the hop????
> *


uk -17 over orion silver base,with micro flake
cameleon patterns on roof,with multi clor candies
44" moon roof real exoticskin seats etc...etc...etc....
better get them cheap shots in because completed will be your nightmare
and its doin 90's


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 08:04 PM~8019175
> *its magenta boy,house of color oh,but you wouldnt know
> candy frame too, not no cheep bullshit.
> it has nothin to do with the hop????
> *


CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT THAT SHIT LOOKS MIGHTY PINK TO ME. IM SURE YOU'LL BE A HIT IN FRISCO COME THE LRM SHOW


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2007, 08:08 PM~8019200
> *CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT BUT THAT SHIT LOOKS MIGHTY PINK TO ME. IM SURE YOU'LL BE A HIT IN FRISCO COME THE LRM SHOW
> *


yeah my pimpin homies in the bay love that pink
take all the cheep shots you want ill get even with you when we hop 
june 10th dont want none or what , :biggrin: you just know your shit wont get them inches right now ssssssssooooooooooooooooo.......
back to the lab for you. do it right this time that 1000.000 white interior kit was played out on 88'


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 08:12 PM~8019229
> *yeah my pimpin homies in the bay love that pink
> take all the cheep shots you want ill get even with you when we hop
> june 10th dont want none or what , :biggrin: you just know your shit wont get them inches right now ssssssssooooooooooooooooo.......
> back to the lab for you. do it right this time that 1000.000 white interior kit was played out on 88'
> *


AND OSTRICHES BELONG IN A ZOO, NOT INSIDE A CAR. YOU WONT SEE ME IN YOUR AREA ANYTIME SOON. NO NEED TO TRAVEL. IF YOU WANT SOME COME AND GET SOME. AND AS FOR INCHES KEEP BELIEVIN MINE AINT HIGH ENOUGH ITS ALL GOOD.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2007, 08:18 PM~8019279
> *AND OSTRICHES BELONG IN A ZOO, NOT INSIDE A CAR. YOU WONT SEE ME IN YOUR AREA ANYTIME SOON. NO NEED TO TRAVEL. IF YOU WANT SOME COME AND GET SOME. AND AS FOR INCHES KEEP BELIEVIN MINE AINT HIGH ENOUGH ITS ALL GOOD.
> *


YOU ARENT EVEN WORTH THE GAS,IM ON SUM REAL SHIT,IF YOU WAS A FACTOR IT WOULDA BEEN DONE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2007, 08:01 PM~8019154
> *ILL TAKE MY PLAIN JANE PAINT OVER THAT HOT PINK SHIT ANY DAY
> *


YOU SHOULD BE HUNTING A "WABBIT" YOU ELMER FUD LOOKIN MOFO.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2007, 08:18 PM~8019279
> *AND OSTRICHES BELONG IN A ZOO, NOT INSIDE A CAR. YOU WONT SEE ME IN YOUR AREA ANYTIME SOON. NO NEED TO TRAVEL. IF YOU WANT SOME COME AND GET SOME. AND AS FOR INCHES KEEP BELIEVIN MINE AINT HIGH ENOUGH ITS ALL GOOD.
> *


C'MO WE COULD GO BACK AND FORTH ALL DAY,I JUST WANNA HOP.


----------



## olskoolkaddy

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 08:08 PM~8019198
> *uk -17 over orion silver base,with micro flake
> cameleon patterns on roof,with multi clor candies
> 44" moon roof real exoticskin seats etc...etc...etc....
> better get them cheap shots in because completed will be your nightmare
> and its doin 90's
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

JUNE 10TH WE WILL BE IN WASHINGTON HOPPING FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS SOME,QUIT TALKING START DRIVING.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 08:48 PM~8019525
> *JUNE 10TH WE WILL BE IN WASHINGTON HOPPING FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS SOME,QUIT TALKING START DRIVING.
> *


JULY 22ND IM IN HOUSTON AND ON MY WAY BACK EVERY WHERE IN BETWEEN SO.....I WIL BE MAKING MY ROUNDS.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 08:22 PM~8019314
> *YOU SHOULD BE HUNTING A "WABBIT" YOU ELMER FUD LOOKIN MOFO.
> *


AND YOU SHOULD BE HUNTING FOR PARTS TO FINISH THAT PINK 64 OF YOURS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 31 2007, 08:51 PM~8019538
> *AND YOU SHOULD BE HUNTING FOR PARTS TO FINISH THAT PINK 64 OF YOURS
> *


THEYRE ON THE CAR OR SHELF.YOU WORRY ABOUT THAT WASCALY WABBIT!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 08:50 PM~8019532
> *JULY 22ND IM IN HOUSTON AND ON MY WAY BACK EVERY WHERE IN BETWEEN SO.....I WIL BE MAKING MY ROUNDS.
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 08:48 PM~8019525
> *JUNE 10TH WE WILL BE IN WASHINGTON HOPPING FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS SOME,QUIT TALKING START DRIVING.
> *


ONCE AGAIN JUNE 10TH


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 09:55 PM~8019567
> *THEYRE ON THE CAR OR SHELF.YOU WORRY ABOUT THAT WASCALY WABBIT!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

I SEE YOU HATER


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 28 2007, 09:08 PM~7996446
> *NOT SURE I KNOW WE IN THE AREA IN AUGUST FOR THE LRM SHOW
> WE DOING TEXAS IN JULY AND LA AND VEGAS AND MAYBE EVEN AZ.
> *


----------



## toons

MAJESTICS AZ mando gas hopping


----------



## eastbay_drop

not talkin shit, but why do you keep quotin yourself? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

i see there is two more haters today!!! :biggrin: keep it comin.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jun 3 2007, 09:51 PM~8036241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAJESTICS AZ  mando gas hopping
> *


am i supposed to be impressed?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 4 2007, 12:00 AM~8036839
> *not talkin shit, but why do you keep quotin yourself?  :biggrin:
> *


i dont wanna talk pull a car up.


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 11:55 PM~8019567
> *THEYRE ON THE CAR OR SHELF.YOU WORRY ABOUT THAT WASCALY WABBIT!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## savageloc24

i like the new avatar killa  :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop

been there, done that. the car never worked right so i said fuck this shit. now i just make simple street cars



> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 4 2007, 10:27 AM~8037879
> *i dont wanna talk pull a car up.
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jun 4 2007, 02:20 PM~8040075
> *i like the new avatar killa   :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 4 2007, 08:40 PM~8042038
> *been there, done that. the car never worked right so i said fuck this shit. now i just make simple street cars
> *


Kicc roccs then Bruce.

Whats good Killa?!


----------



## Psta

All BS aside,Killa Vs Jim(himbone) would be a good hop!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 5 2007, 09:49 AM~8045237
> *All BS aside,Killa Vs Jim(himbone) would be a good hop!
> *


dont worry its gonna happen


----------



## savageloc24

:scrutinize: moses lake?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jun 5 2007, 10:15 PM~8050416
> *:scrutinize: moses lake?
> *


OH YEAH


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by toons_@May 28 2007, 01:56 PM~7993303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streetlife
> *


"BIG TIME" I DONT KNOW THAT LOOK'S LIKE ENOUGH ! BUT EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY AND HE'S HANDED YOU YOUR'S MORE THAN ONCE SO YOU HAVE THE WRITE TO BASK IN IT. OUT THERE THE 61 WASENT WORK'N BUT A "W" IS A "W" NO EXCUSES BUT I BET IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN . JUST BEING REALISTIC DOG THAT'S ALL IM FROM AZ FROM A WHOLE DIFFRENT SHOP JUS CALLING IT AS IVE SEEN IT ALL TIME'S YOU MEET YOU KNOW HOW IT IS FOR YOUR SHIT NOT TO WORK REMEMBER WHEN YOU DIDNT WANT TO TAKE YOUR SHIT OF THE TRAILER AND YOU FINELY DID AND IT DIDNT DO SHIT ! THAT'S WHAT I MEAN WHEN I SAY EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY. "MY TWO CENT'S"


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 6 2007, 10:32 AM~8052853
> *"BIG TIME" I DONT KNOW THAT LOOK'S LIKE ENOUGH ! BUT EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY AND HE'S HANDED YOU YOUR'S MORE THAN ONCE SO YOU HAVE THE WRITE TO BASK IN IT. OUT THERE THE 61 WASENT WORK'N BUT A "W" IS A "W" NO EXCUSES BUT I BET IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN .  JUST BEING REALISTIC DOG THAT'S ALL IM FROM AZ FROM A WHOLE DIFFRENT SHOP JUS CALLING IT AS IVE SEEN IT ALL TIME'S YOU MEET YOU KNOW HOW IT IS FOR YOUR SHIT NOT TO WORK REMEMBER WHEN YOU DIDNT WANT TO TAKE YOUR SHIT OF THE TRAILER AND YOU FINELY DID AND IT DIDNT DO SHIT ! THAT'S WHAT I MEAN WHEN I SAY EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY.                "MY TWO CENT'S"
> *


better get them eyes checked it is enough, 
just pull up when you see us.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jun 6 2007, 11:32 AM~8052853
> *"BIG TIME" I DONT KNOW THAT LOOK'S LIKE ENOUGH ! BUT EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY AND HE'S HANDED YOU YOUR'S MORE THAN ONCE SO YOU HAVE THE WRITE TO BASK IN IT. OUT THERE THE 61 WASENT WORK'N BUT A "W" IS A "W" NO EXCUSES BUT I BET IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN .  JUST BEING REALISTIC DOG THAT'S ALL IM FROM AZ FROM A WHOLE DIFFRENT SHOP JUS CALLING IT AS IVE SEEN IT ALL TIME'S YOU MEET YOU KNOW HOW IT IS FOR YOUR SHIT NOT TO WORK REMEMBER WHEN YOU DIDNT WANT TO TAKE YOUR SHIT OF THE TRAILER AND YOU FINELY DID AND IT DIDNT DO SHIT ! THAT'S WHAT I MEAN WHEN I SAY EVERY DOG HAS HIS DAY.                "MY TWO CENT'S"
> *


Just adding mine,Todd only beat Killa ONCE,as in 1 TIME! Killa beat Todd 1 TIME!

dont know where you got the "more then once" from.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 10:59 PM~6907489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS WILL BE OUT IN JULY DOUBLE PUMP STREET ,EVERY PIECE CHROMED......
THEY BETTER GET READY WE FILLIN THE STABLE, EVERYTHING DOUBLE EVERYTHING REAL HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 07:18 PM~6641256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PEOPLE ARE GONNA BE SIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:03 PM~6907533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

Code:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

[/CODE]


----------



## BIGKILLA503

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/12IMG_4570[1].jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 12 2007, 08:51 PM~8094188
> *THIS WILL BE OUT IN JULY DOUBLE PUMP STREET ,EVERY PIECE CHROMED......
> THEY BETTER GET READY WE FILLIN THE STABLE, EVERYTHING DOUBLE EVERYTHING REAL HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



i thought you said it was going to be single pump?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jun 19 2007, 06:29 AM~8133333
> *i thought you said it was going to be single pump?
> *


changed my mind


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 19 2007, 09:46 AM~8133998
> *changed my mind
> *


thats right!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:00 PM~6907501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOXED HOPPING FRAMES AVAILABLE FOR THE SERIOUS RIDERS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:01 PM~6907515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503

:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 28 2007, 10:37 PM~7114039
> *V-LOWS 63  INDIVIDUALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUILT AT BIGTIME


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 07:05 PM~6641156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 07:18 PM~6641256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 10:59 PM~6907489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:01 PM~6907515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## GRUMPY

whats crackin?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 15 2007, 02:32 PM~8313246
> *whats crackin?
> *


GETTING EVERYTHING READY TO COME OUT TO SPOKANE
TO HANG OUT


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

WHO IS NEXT


----------



## BIGKILLA503

one mo time


----------



## NorthWest Savage

top for PDX


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 23 2007, 09:04 AM~8370140
> *top for PDX
> *


----------



## jabb-judah

hahaha the town is about to be sick come August 5th


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by jabb-judah_@Jul 25 2007, 02:09 PM~8389288
> *hahaha the town is about to be sick come August 5th
> *


 :biggrin: OH YES THEY ARE, CERTAIN PEOPLE TOO!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 3 2007, 11:51 PM~7169198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

can u send me a quote to chrome my upper and lower a-arms for a 64


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jul 27 2007, 09:47 AM~8405223
> *can u send me a quote to chrome my upper and lower a-arms for a 64
> *


SENT PM , THANKS


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 25 2007, 08:44 PM~8392263
> *:biggrin: OH YES THEY ARE, CERTAIN PEOPLE TOO!!!!!
> *


why you bring'in that garbage back out again?


----------



## garcia503

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Jul 28 2007, 04:38 AM~8412240
> *why you bring'in that garbage back out again?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Jul 28 2007, 04:38 AM~8412240
> *why you bring'in that garbage back out again?
> *


NEW BREED OF HATERZ :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 31 2007, 07:52 PM~8441917
> *NEW BREED OF HATERZ :biggrin:
> *


sup killa


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 08:13 PM~6641209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh yea I love the WEST COAST!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 31 2007, 09:48 PM~8442358
> *sup killa
> *


WHAT IT DO SAVAGE


----------



## olskoolkaddy

sup Killa. ill see u and the rest of the INDIVIDUALS in portland this weekend.. we be stayin across from exotica homie.. smokin them trees all nite..  uffin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Aug 1 2007, 08:54 AM~8445281
> *sup Killa. ill see u and the rest of the INDIVIDUALS in portland this weekend.. we be stayin across from exotica homie.. smokin them trees all nite..   uffin:
> *


COOL HIT US UP


----------



## WICKED915

"WICKED DUECE"


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

yo killa i was wondering what u guys use for the rear brake line cause im having problems with mine being to short


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 2 2007, 09:14 PM~8460793
> *yo killa i was wondering what u guys use for the rear brake line cause im having problems with mine being to short
> *


WE CAN MAKE YOU ONE,TO YOUR LENGTH,ALL WE NEED IS HOW LONG


----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIG NICK




----------



## BIGKILLA503

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 02:16 PM~8465756
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## WICKED915

:thumbsup:


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 02:17 PM~8465763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that pic makes him look more stupid.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## jabb-judah

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 01:18 PM~8465776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where was this at


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by jabb-judah_@Jul 25 2007, 02:09 PM~8389288
> *hahaha the town is about to be sick come August 5th
> *


what happened you did show up


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 02:19 PM~8465784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

WHAT UP J?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 3 2007, 02:19 PM~8465793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 11:11 PM~8557777
> *
> *


you sorry show some recent shows not 3 months ago your car hasn't worked since you completed it and your pit crew went back to cali


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Aug 15 2007, 02:28 PM~8562186
> *you sorry show some recent shows not 3 months ago your car hasn't worked since you completed it and your pit crew went back to cali
> *


show your face :0


----------



## Nameless

if there wasnt someone out there hatin it just wouldn't feel right , what up Killa keep doin what u do Homie :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

nicely put Nameless


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 15 2007, 08:01 PM~8564444
> *nicely put Nameless
> *


you been absent


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

JUST OUT MAKING CHANGE 4 A MINUTE - I BE COMIN BY OR CALLIN SOON  BRO!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 15 2007, 08:05 PM~8564490
> *JUST OUT MAKING CHANGE 4 A MINUTE - I BE COMIN BY OR CALLIN SOON  BRO!!
> *


they must b keeping you busy :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

:wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 15 2007, 09:29 PM~8565259
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS GOIN DOWN


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 15 2007, 09:48 PM~8565390
> *WHATS GOIN DOWN
> *


just gettin ready for san mateo you comin down


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 15 2007, 10:08 PM~8565547
> *just gettin ready for san mateo you comin down
> *


STILL IN THE AIR, VEGAS 4 SURE.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 15 2007, 10:09 PM~8565562
> *STILL IN THE AIR, VEGAS 4 SURE.
> *


either way cant wait to hop


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

vol. 5 gots u both bangin


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 15 2007, 05:43 PM~8563485
> *show your face :0
> *


I'AM GOING TO SPOKANE WITH A G AND IF YOU SHOW IT WILL BE ON MY HOOD BRING IT OR SELL IT


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> I'AM GOING TO SPOKANE WITH A G AND IF YOU SHOW IT WILL BE ON MY HOOD BRING IT OR SELL IT
> [/quote
> YOU KNOW WHERE WERE AT :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

6 hour drive.... meet in the middle..if all else fails... 3 hours a piece


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 16 2007, 09:33 PM~8572849
> *6 hour drive.... meet in the middle..if all else fails... 3 hours a piece
> *


meet in Yakima. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 16 2007, 07:48 AM~8567411
> *vol. 5 gots u both bangin
> *


how I get a copy?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WE WILL GET U ONE I=, GOT YOUR PM


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 18 2007, 04:41 AM~8582309
> *WE WILL GET U ONE I=, GOT YOUR PM
> *


you work well with people :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:01 PM~6907515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 19 2007, 08:07 AM~8587906
> *you work well with people :biggrin:
> *


YA RIGHT HAHAHA


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 20 2007, 12:32 AM~8594103
> *YA RIGHT HAHAHA
> *


work on sending me a video


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

SOON AS SHE IS DONE HIMBONE


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 20 2007, 11:15 AM~8596529
> *SOON AS SHE IS DONE HIMBONE
> *


I thought it was already out?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

THIS WEEKEND -IT WAS JUST THE COVER B4


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 20 2007, 06:47 PM~8600461
> *THIS WEEKEND -IT WAS JUST THE COVER B4
> *


get on it


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 28 2007, 10:37 PM~7114039
> *V-LOWS 63  INDIVIDUALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## puro loco 94

what ever happened to the single...or double pump cutlas you said you were going to bring out this year...the one that was going to be hot


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 27 2007, 08:11 PM~8655574
> *what ever happened to the single...or double pump cutlas you said you were going to bring out this year...the one that was going to be hot
> *


i got a couple , what do you got? pull it up.


----------



## puro loco 94

fooo why you getting chapped? its just a ?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 28 2007, 05:20 AM~8657945
> *fooo why you getting chapped? its just a ?
> *


PULL UP


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 28 2007, 04:20 AM~8657945
> *fooo why you getting chapped? its just a ?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 28 2007, 07:18 AM~8658778
> *PULL UP
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 06:15 PM~8018803
> *this is our next car to hit the streets street single will be done in july,comin to a hop pit soon.
> *



i was just reply to your comment you posted....like a said it was just a question....don't get chapped like you always do and start calling everyone out


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2007, 11:45 AM~8660524
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HAPPY


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 28 2007, 06:20 PM~8664132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was just reply to your comment you posted....like a said it was just a question....don't get chapped like you always do and start calling everyone out
> *


AGAIN, PULL UP OR SHUT UP BUSTER!!
ONE OF THOSE IMPALAS YOUVE BEEN TALKIN ABOUT FOR YEARS :uh:


----------



## KIKOUNO

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 31 2007, 07:16 PM~8018812
> *theyre not gonna like it when this hits the pit!!!!
> *


clean car for a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KIKOUNO_@Aug 28 2007, 08:32 PM~8665248
> *clean  car for a hopper :biggrin:
> *


IT AN "I" THANG


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 28 2007, 08:59 PM~8665511
> *IT AN "I" THANG
> *



*

AAAAAALLLLLLLREEAAAAAADDDD
DDDYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Aug 28 2007, 09:09 PM~8665597
> *
> 
> 
> AAAAAALLLLLLLREEAAAAAADDDD
> DDDYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE IMMA HIT YOU TOMMAROW ON THA DUCE GUTS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

ENJOY!! VOL. 5 BIG I SHOW


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 1 2007, 02:51 PM~8692962
> *ENJOY!! VOL. 5 BIG I SHOW
> *


mannnnn killa served that dude :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 1 2007, 02:51 PM~8692962
> *ENJOY!! VOL. 5 BIG I SHOW
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

THATS WACK YOU SHOULD HAVE PUT THE FIRST TIME YOU WENT AGAINST EACHOTHER I DIDNT SEE THAT ON LOWRIDERCRONIC. BUT ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN ! YOUR CAR DID GOOD BUT BE REALISTIC NO WINDOWS NO GUTS NO PAINT NO BUMPERS NO MATCHING RIMS AND OL' BOY CAME OUT THE WINDOW LIKE IT HAD A MOON ROOF THATS FUNNY AND TALKING ALL THAT SHIT !LOL YOUR HOPPING PART'S OF CAR'S I HAVE SOME HOPPERS TO I AINT FROM STREET LIFE BUT JUST CALLING IT THE WAY I SEE IT. IM FROM AZ IM ALWAYS IN CALI SWANGING AND NEVER SEE YOU . SO COME OUT AND PLAY DO YOUR HOME WORK BEFORE YOU TALK.


----------



## i rep big i

awwwwwwww does somebody need hater aidddddddddd hno: hno: hno: hno: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Sep 3 2007, 02:05 PM~8703141
> *awwwwwwww does somebody need hater aidddddddddd   hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


COME ON MAN STOP LIE'N TO YOUR SELF! O.K I UNDERSTAND HE'S YOUR CLUB MEMBER YOU NEED TO BACK HIM KOOL. BUT DEEP DOWN IN YOUR HEART YOU KNOW THE TRUTH AND PROBLEY CANT SLEEP AT NIGHT THINKING ABOUT IT !!!!! SO WHO'S THE REAL HATER HERE? BE HONEST PLAYA !


----------



## i rep big i

i seen the videos and jus like that dude from street life was living up the moment so was killa theyll bump heads again but dont try 2 make something out of nothing remember lowriding is a sport 2 some and a way of life 2 others so jus chill and dont hate wether u like 2 admit it or not


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2007, 12:33 PM~8702923
> *THATS WACK YOU SHOULD HAVE PUT THE FIRST TIME YOU WENT AGAINST EACHOTHER I DIDNT SEE THAT ON LOWRIDERCRONIC. BUT ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN ! YOUR CAR DID GOOD BUT BE REALISTIC NO WINDOWS NO GUTS NO PAINT NO BUMPERS NO MATCHING RIMS AND OL' BOY CAME OUT THE WINDOW LIKE IT HAD A MOON ROOF THATS FUNNY AND TALKING ALL THAT SHIT !LOL YOUR HOPPING PART'S OF CAR'S  I HAVE SOME HOPPERS TO I AINT FROM STREET LIFE  BUT JUST CALLING IT THE WAY I SEE IT. IM FROM AZ IM ALWAYS IN CALI SWANGING AND NEVER SEE YOU . SO COME OUT AND PLAY DO YOUR HOME WORK BEFORE YOU TALK.
> *


ALWAYS GOTTA RUN YOUR GUMS
THE CAR IS COMPLETE AND YOU AINT GOT SHIT TO BEAT IT SO STFU,OR PULL IT UP, YOU GOT A FUCKING G BODY YOUR A JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GET A CHEVY BOY THEN HIT ME UP


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2007, 12:33 PM~8702923
> *THATS WACK YOU SHOULD HAVE PUT THE FIRST TIME YOU WENT AGAINST EACHOTHER I DIDNT SEE THAT ON LOWRIDERCRONIC. BUT ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN ! YOUR CAR DID GOOD BUT BE REALISTIC NO WINDOWS NO GUTS NO PAINT NO BUMPERS NO MATCHING RIMS AND OL' BOY CAME OUT THE WINDOW LIKE IT HAD A MOON ROOF THATS FUNNY AND TALKING ALL THAT SHIT !LOL YOUR HOPPING PART'S OF CAR'S  I HAVE SOME HOPPERS TO I AINT FROM STREET LIFE  BUT JUST CALLING IT THE WAY I SEE IT. IM FROM AZ IM ALWAYS IN CALI SWANGING AND NEVER SEE YOU . SO COME OUT AND PLAY DO YOUR HOME WORK BEFORE YOU TALK.
> *


ACTUALLY RIDER CHRONICLES WAS THERE IN LA THE FIRST HOP.
IT DOES HAVE A 44" MOONROOF, 
THINK BEFORE YOU TALK 

FRANKS?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I TRAVEL WHEN I FEEL LIKE IT, WHO ARE YOU ????????EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2007, 12:33 PM~8702923
> *THATS WACK YOU SHOULD HAVE PUT THE FIRST TIME YOU WENT AGAINST EACHOTHER I DIDNT SEE THAT ON LOWRIDERCRONIC. BUT ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN ! YOUR CAR DID GOOD BUT BE REALISTIC NO WINDOWS NO GUTS NO PAINT NO BUMPERS NO MATCHING RIMS AND OL' BOY CAME OUT THE WINDOW LIKE IT HAD A MOON ROOF THATS FUNNY AND TALKING ALL THAT SHIT !LOL YOUR HOPPING PART'S OF CAR'S  I HAVE SOME HOPPERS TO I AINT FROM STREET LIFE  BUT JUST CALLING IT THE WAY I SEE IT. IM FROM AZ IM ALWAYS IN CALI SWANGING AND NEVER SEE YOU . SO COME OUT AND PLAY DO YOUR HOME WORK BEFORE YOU TALK.
> *










looks like a 44" roof to me HATER!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BIG TIME MOTHA FUCAZ


----------



## BIGKILLA503

GO AHEAD LOOK INSIDE HATERS AND YES ITS REAL


----------



## BIGKILLA503

A FEW OF OUR PROJECTS THESE ARE ALL PAINT JOBS
THE CUTLASS







I







S A FULL BUILD







buc







ket.c







om/albums/ee238/BIGKILLA_04/bigtime64022.jpg[/IMG].


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 3 2007, 06:51 PM~8705849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG TIME MOTHA FUCAZ
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Sep 3 2007, 03:17 PM~8703718
> *i seen the videos and jus like that dude from street life was living up the moment so was killa theyll bump heads again but dont try 2 make something out of nothing remember lowriding is a sport 2 some and a way of life 2 others  so jus chill and dont hate wether u like 2 admit it or not
> *


IT'S A SPORT LIKE BASEBALL? ANYWAY NO ONE IS TRYING TO :biggrin: MAKE SOME THING OUT OF NOTHING IM JUST TELLING IT LIKE IT IS SO I ADMIT THAT HOMIE!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 3 2007, 05:29 PM~8704783
> *ACTUALLY RIDER CHRONICLES WAS THERE IN LA THE FIRST HOP.
> IT DOES HAVE A 44" MOONROOF,
> THINK BEFORE YOU TALK
> 
> FRANKS?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I TRAVEL WHEN I FEEL LIKE IT, WHO ARE YOU ????????EXACTLY!!!!
> *


THATS KOOL YOU HAD A CHANCE TO CATCH UP BUT WHEN YOU HOPPED IN PORTLAND YOUR SHIT WAS RAGGEDY MAN COME ON ! FRANK'S YOU KNOW FOR DAMN SURE IT'S GONNA BE ON AND POPP'N IM THINKING AND TALKING . BUT YOU NEVER LEAVE THE PORCH COME ON I'LL MEET YOU IN KILLA KALI :biggrin: KILLA DO YOUR HOMEWORK SON!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2007, 11:33 AM~8702923
> *THATS WACK YOU SHOULD HAVE PUT THE FIRST TIME YOU WENT AGAINST EACHOTHER I DIDNT SEE THAT ON LOWRIDERCRONIC. BUT ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN ! YOUR CAR DID GOOD BUT BE REALISTIC NO WINDOWS NO GUTS NO PAINT NO BUMPERS NO MATCHING RIMS AND OL' BOY CAME OUT THE WINDOW LIKE IT HAD A MOON ROOF THATS FUNNY AND TALKING ALL THAT SHIT !LOL YOUR HOPPING PART'S OF CAR'S  I HAVE SOME HOPPERS TO I AINT FROM STREET LIFE  BUT JUST CALLING IT THE WAY I SEE IT. IM FROM AZ IM ALWAYS IN CALI SWANGING AND NEVER SEE YOU . SO COME OUT AND PLAY DO YOUR HOME WORK BEFORE YOU TALK.
> *



ROUND 1 IS ON THE VIDEO WATCH VOLUME 4 SINCE YOU WERENT THERE

LIKE A REAL RIDER CALEB SHAKES HIS HAND...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 3 2007, 05:19 PM~8704693
> *ALWAYS GOTTA RUN YOUR GUMS
> THE CAR IS COMPLETE AND YOU AINT GOT SHIT TO BEAT IT SO STFU,OR PULL IT UP, YOU GOT A FUCKING G BODY YOUR A JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GET A CHEVY BOY THEN HIT ME UP
> *


YOU KNOW IT ALL PLAYA .YOU HAD 2 RAGGEDY 64'S ONE GOLD AND ONE FUSHA RED WIT PINK OSTRICH AND SILVER PLETHER KOOL A RAINBOW OF KOLOR'S THE LOTION LOOK'S GOOD KILLA! YA I HAVE A G BODY AND ANOTHER G BODY AND AN ELCO OH YA AN IMPALA 63 THATS DOES COOL. I GOT A CHEVY AND IM HITTING YOU UP YOU HAVENT HEARD OF FRANK'S BECAUSE "YOU LIVE IN PORTLAND"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: I DIDNT KNOW WHO BIG TIME WAS I MEAN KILLA 503 hno: hno: WAS TILL TODD HOPPED YOU .LOL MAN O.K :dunno: SEE YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY SOMEONE GAVE YOU A BREAK IF IT WASENT FOR THAT YOU WOULD BE JUST PLAYING OLD KILLER FROM POTLAND. LOL OH BI THE WAY WHATS UP WIT THAT RAINBOW TOP ARE YOU TRY'N TO TELL US SOMETHING?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 4 2007, 12:03 AM~8709005
> *ROUND 1 IS ON THE VIDEO WATCH VOLUME 4 SINCE YOU WERENT THERE
> 
> LIKE A REAL RIDER CALEB SHAKES HIS HAND...
> *


THATS GOOD THAT'S THE WAY IT SHOULD BE PARTNA!! NOT TRY TO PUT THE MAN DOWN AND SHOW HIM AT THE END OF THE VIDEO PACKING UP AND LEAVE'N LIKE HE DIDNT DO SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

DID U NOT SEE NENE SMASH THE BUMPER? ITS CLIPS FROM A DVD. WE ALL PARTIED AFTERWARDS- U SHOULD HAVE CAME


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

HERE'S A PIC OF MY THREE FOR YOU HATERS AND ME IN IT SO WHEN YOU SEE ME YOU KNOW WHO I AM PLAYA!!!





















AND OF MY G BODYS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:0 

COOL IVE HAD CARS 2


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 4 2007, 12:23 AM~8709172
> *DID U NOT SEE NENE SMASH THE BUMPER? ITS CLIPS FROM A DVD. WE ALL PARTIED AFTERWARDS- U SHOULD HAVE CAME
> *


I WAS GOING OUT THERE BUT I HAD AN FAMILY EMERGENCY BUT WE WERE IN SAN BERNADINO AND THEN BAKERSFIELD AND SANDEAGO AND COMPTON AT NENE'S WOKING ON ARE CAR'S AND THEN THE NEXT DAY LONG BEACH SEE YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE A LOT OF NEW FOTAGE DOG RIDERCHRONICLES IS A GOOD VIDEO MAN YOU CANT TAKE NOTHING FROM THAT.


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 4 2007, 12:29 AM~8709224
> *:0
> 
> COOL IVE HAD CARS 2
> *


YA YOU HAD CAR'S OR YOU HAVE CAR'S ?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

BOTTOM LINE WILL SEE PARTNA THERE'S NO USE IN TYPEING ALL THIS SHIT WILL SEE!!!!!!


----------



## i rep big i

DIRTY SOUTH WHO GIVES A FUCK THAT U HAVE CARS AND AINT NOBODY HATEN ON U UR JUS ANOTHER HATA TRYING 2 GET IN SOMEBODYS SPOT LIKE BUT I GUESS U WANT 2 FEEL IMPORTANT HUUUUUUUUUUU :werd:


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 3 2007, 06:47 PM~8705803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Sep 4 2007, 12:49 AM~8709408
> *DIRTY SOUTH  WHO GIVES A FUCK THAT U HAVE CARS AND AINT NOBODY HATEN ON U UR JUS ANOTHER HATA TRYING 2 GET IN SOMEBODYS SPOT LIKE  BUT I GUESS U WANT 2 FEEL IMPORTANT HUUUUUUUUUUU :werd:
> *


YA YOU TELL ME !
:loco: STAY OUT OF GROWN FOLKS BUSINESS SON !! HE SAID THAT ALL I HAD WAS A G BODY FOOL. WHAT THE FUCK IS( HATA) TRYING TO GET IN SOMEBODY'S SPOT O.K :werd: SO I COULD FILL IMPORTANT YOUR WRITE'N ME SO I MUST BE IMPORTANT WHEN YOU SHOULD BE MINDING YOU OWN FUCKING BUSINESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## i rep big i

"WHEN YOU SHOULD BE MINDING YOU OWN FUCKING BUSINESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "U SAID IT 4 ME SO FOLLOW UR OWN FUCKING WORDS HATERRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Sep 4 2007, 12:00 AM~8709491
> *"WHEN YOU SHOULD BE MINDING YOU OWN FUCKING BUSINESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "U SAID IT 4 ME SO FOLLOW UR OWN FUCKING WORDS  HATERRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 3 2007, 10:34 PM~8709265
> *I WAS GOING OUT THERE BUT I HAD AN FAMILY EMERGENCY BUT WE WERE IN SAN BERNADINO AND THEN BAKERSFIELD AND SANDEAGO AND COMPTON AT NENE'S WOKING ON ARE CAR'S AND THEN THE NEXT DAY LONG BEACH SEE YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE A LOT OF NEW FOTAGE DOG RIDERCHRONICLES IS A GOOD VIDEO MAN YOU CANT TAKE NOTHING FROM THAT.
> *


THANK U. HAD AND HAVE A PROJECT- THE DVD SHIT WAS JUST TO SEE IF I COULD DO IT. NORTHWEST IS UNDER EXPOSED...


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 4 2007, 01:34 AM~8709692
> *THANK U. HAD AND HAVE A PROJECT- THE DVD SHIT WAS JUST TO SEE IF I COULD DO IT. NORTHWEST IS UNDER EXPOSED...
> *


well homie you did it dog the video look's good !


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Sep 4 2007, 01:00 AM~8709491
> *"WHEN YOU SHOULD BE MINDING YOU OWN FUCKING BUSINESS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "U SAID IT 4 ME SO FOLLOW UR OWN FUCKING WORDS  HATERRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> *


shut the fuck up! you fucking retarted fuck. corpus christy texan ive been out there all there is out there are steer's and quir's and you dont sound like a steer! stay out the kool aid buster burn out queen does that mean you have "SKID MARK'S". LOL YA A REAL LOWRIDER PILL'S OUT IN HIS LOLO. HOW FUCKEN DUMB IS THAT YOU MUST BE WHITE.HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE KILLA I BULIT THIS CAR AND I WANNA SEE WHAT'S POPP'N YOU CANT TAKE SHIT AWAY FROM THE 64 IT'S DOING THE DAMN THING ! BUT YOU CANT TAKE SHIT AWAY FROM THE ACE OR THE GREEN 4 ETHEIR ALL THE SHIT TALKING IS SHIT TALKING IT DONT MEAN A FUCKING THING WE'LL LET ARE CARS DO THE TALKING VEGAS BABY! I'LL BE THERE AND READY!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 4 2007, 01:41 AM~8709911
> *ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE KILLA I BULIT THIS CAR AND I WANNA SEE WHAT'S POPP'N YOU CANT TAKE SHIT AWAY FROM THE 64 IT'S DOING THE DAMN THING ! BUT YOU CANT TAKE SHIT AWAY FROM THE ACE OR THE GREEN 4 ETHEIR ALL THE SHIT TALKING IS SHIT TALKING IT DONT MEAN A FUCKING THING WE'LL LET ARE CARS DO THE TALKING VEGAS BABY! I'LL BE THERE AND READY!
> *


FUCK YOU!!!!

I WILL BE IN VEGAS BRING YOUR CHEAP RIDERS


ONCE AGAIN FUCK YOU!!!! 
WE WILL SEE IF YOU GOT BALLS TO HOLLA ALL THIS SHIT WHEN WE MEET UP.
EVERYONE WANTS TO BE THE BEST
SO I SEE WHY YOU WOULD RUN YOUR MOUTH,CUZZ YOUR A LAME.


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 4 2007, 01:26 AM~8709879
> *shut the fuck up! you fucking retarted fuck. corpus christy texan ive been out there all there is out there are steer's and quir's and you dont sound like a steer! stay out the kool aid buster burn out queen does that mean you have "SKID MARK'S". LOL  YA A REAL LOWRIDER PILL'S OUT IN HIS LOLO. HOW FUCKEN DUMB IS THAT YOU MUST BE WHITE.HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH
> *


there u go again bumping ur pussy lips first of all im from tx true dat but whos the 1 that likes 2 see dick swinging on the avater ****** ur jus a nother little bitch that want attention so ill give it 2 u second yup i like doing burn out cuz i aint a little bitch like u scared i dont give a fuck that i have zeniths on my cars 96 caddy,06 towncar but aparently ur chinas r important 2 u so eat a dick bitch and go fuck ur self p.s. u like talking shit but i call u out what the towncars ready hoe urs truly mark a. puebla


----------



## i rep big i

buy the way mabey u should wrap the frame and chrome the suspension on both ur car then mabye youll be on killas level cuz even down here they dont build pieces of shit like ur g body buy the way nice dayton spinners on those chinas on the 63


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 4 2007, 10:10 AM~8711135
> *FUCK YOU!!!!
> 
> I WILL BE IN VEGAS BRING YOUR CHEAP RIDERS
> ONCE AGAIN FUCK YOU!!!!
> WE WILL SEE IF YOU GOT BALLS TO HOLLA ALL THIS SHIT WHEN WE MEET UP.
> EVERYONE WANTS TO BE THE BEST
> SO I SEE WHY YOU WOULD RUN YOUR MOUTH,CUZZ YOUR A LAME.
> *


YOUR THE LAME FOOL SO FUCK YOU AND YOUR RAINBOW BRIGHT CAR YOU LAME ASS MUTHERFUCKER YOU AINT SHIT WELL SEE YOU IN VEGAS YOU FUCKEN HICK!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Sep 4 2007, 10:55 AM~8711424
> *buy the way mabey u should wrap the frame and chrome the suspension on both ur car then mabye youll be on killas level cuz even down here they dont build pieces of shit like ur g body  buy the way nice dayton spinners on those chinas on the  63
> *


YOU STUPID FUCK YOUR STILL TALKING I HOPE YOU GO TO VEGAS SO YOU COULD GET YOUR FUCKEN MOUTH SHUT YOU FUCKEN BUSTER THE THREE IS FULLY WRAPPED AND YOUR BUNK AS TOWN CAR SUCK DICK WHAT ARE YOU STUPID .


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Sep 4 2007, 10:39 AM~8711321
> *there u go again bumping ur pussy lips  first of all im from tx true dat but whos the 1 that likes 2 see dick swinging on the avater ****** ur jus a nother little bitch that want attention so ill give it 2 u  second yup i like doing burn out  cuz i aint a little bitch like u scared i dont give a fuck that i have zeniths on my cars 96 caddy,06 towncar but aparently ur chinas r important 2 u so eat a dick bitch and go fuck ur self                  p.s. u like talking shit but i call u out what the towncars ready hoe urs truly mark a. puebla
> *


THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME KNOW YOUR NOT WHITE COWGIRL YOUR THE ****** ON YOUR BOY KILLA DICK AND FIST OF ALL YOU DONT EVEN HAVE AN IMPALA PUSSY YOU TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT QUIR BECAUSE YOU KNOW YOU WILL NEVER SEE ME BUT COME VEGAS IM GONNA TAKE IT OUT ON YOUR BOY "BIG TIME" CALLING ME OUT WHEN THE TOWN CAR IS READY SO FUCKEN STUPID MAN


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

IM GONNA LEAVE THIS BUNK ASS TOPIC I RESPECT THE I BUT FUCK THE TEXAS QUIR AND THE HORSE HE ROAD IN ON AND FUCK RAINBOW BRIGHT IM IN VAGAS EVERY YEAR PUSSY SO WILL SEE WHATS UP!


----------



## i rep big i

awwwwwww did i hurt ur feeling pussy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 4 2007, 12:44 PM~8712804
> *IM GONNA LEAVE THIS BUNK ASS TOPIC I RESPECT THE I BUT FUCK THE TEXAS QUIR AND THE HORSE HE ROAD IN ON AND FUCK RAINBOW BRIGHT IM IN VAGAS EVERY YEAR PUSSY SO WILL SEE WHATS UP!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Sep 4 2007, 02:19 PM~8713130
> *awwwwwww did i hurt ur feeling pussy :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the only pussy is the *** in the lincon


----------



## i rep big i

bitch u aint about shit that lincoln by it self off the lot coust more than ur trey any ways why is ur name dirty south ur up north u dumb fuck


----------



## i rep big i

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## i rep big i

looks like this shit is jus gona keep going on huu hoe hno: hno:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Sep 4 2007, 02:54 PM~8713412
> *bitch u aint about shit that lincoln by it self off the lot coust more than ur trey  any ways why is ur name dirty south ur up north u dumb fuck
> *


how fucken ignorent is that your peace of shit lincon that probley was you family car is better than an impala o.k you buy the lincons a dime a dozen lol that why your team keeps you around your the team idiot i cant belive this broke back mountian bitch keep on dreaming and im dumb for talking to the team idoit my bad corky. down south by mexico idoit not only are you dumb i have to give you a history lesson charge it to the game. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: im out i cant talk to the team IDOIT. lol hahahahahaha your shit aint even lifted but i bet you can burn out though huh.lol hahahahahaha


----------



## i rep big i

06 signature dumb ass 36 k lifted fully modified and chromed suspension sitting on z's shes in paint right now so bump bump bump ur pussy lips :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Sep 4 2007, 03:55 PM~8713915
> *06 signature dumb ass 36 k  lifted fully modified and chromed suspension sitting on z's shes in paint right now so bump bump bump ur pussy lips  :biggrin:
> *


ya o.k sure if anyone had a choice they would choose a lincon over an impala thats what i would do rite 
:loco: sure crome oh and fully moified the same peice of shit in your avatar







come on dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 4 2007, 06:35 PM~8715491
> *ya o.k sure if anyone had a choice they would choose a lincon over an impala thats what i would do rite
> :loco: sure crome oh and fully moified the same peice of shit in your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *




ANOTHER 1?


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 4 2007, 06:40 PM~8715545
> *ANOTHER 1?
> *


 :biggrin: yup


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 4 2007, 06:35 PM~8715491
> *ya o.k sure if anyone had a choice they would choose a lincon over an impala thats what i would do rite
> :loco: sure crome oh and fully moified the same peice of shit in your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> *


 ? u might wanna try midol for ur pussy cramps homgirl :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Sep 4 2007, 02:20 PM~8713631
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: im out i cant talk to the team IDOIT. lol hahahahahaha your shit aint even lifted but i bet you can burn out though huh.lol hahahahahaha
> *


damn homie! relax we can hop thats no problem!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 3 2007, 06:51 PM~8705849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG TIME MOTHA FUCAZ
> *


WE WILL BE IN VEGAS!!!
JUST PULL IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

you spelled idiot wrong.


----------



## himbone

so whos down for a gas hop on the strip??????????


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 4 2007, 10:00 PM~8717702
> *so whos down for a gas hop on the strip??????????
> *


YOU FIRST!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 4 2007, 11:18 PM~8717878
> *YOU FIRST!!!
> *


The stupid fuck will ,,,,don't tempt him :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 5 2007, 12:06 AM~8718263
> *The stupid fuck will ,,,,don't tempt him :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 4 2007, 11:06 PM~8718263
> *The stupid fuck will ,,,,don't tempt him :biggrin:
> *


film it or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 5 2007, 12:15 AM~8718307
> *film it or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


O.K here ya go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97_l8yuv75o 

:biggrin: :twak: :worship:


----------



## B Town Fernie

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 4 2007, 11:11 PM~8718605
> *O.K here ya go
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97_l8yuv75o
> 
> :biggrin:  :twak:  :worship:
> *


DAMN :worship:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH




----------



## stacklifehydraulics

i was there seen all six ina row :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 11 2007, 08:21 PM~8769865
> *
> *


Still comin'....Hop will be on monday after the show...I'll give more info on where it will be at....


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 11 2007, 07:27 PM~8769923
> *Still comin'....Hop will be on monday after the show...I'll give more info on where it will be at....
> *


OH YES I AM. ON MONDAY? I WILL BE IN ON SATURDAY, ANYTIME AFTER THAT IS FINE WITH ME


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 3 2007, 06:51 PM~8705849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG TIME MOTHA FUCAZ
> *



one of the meanest 64s out!!!


----------



## cowboy

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 12 2007, 08:07 PM~8778372
> *one of the meanest 64s out!!!
> *


yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it is :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :banghead:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Sep 13 2007, 12:12 AM~8780030
> *yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it is :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :banghead:
> *


HEY!!! IS THAT A DUCE IN YOUR AVITAR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26

Thats a clean ass 64!!!


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 12 2007, 08:07 PM~8778372
> *one of the meanest 64s out!!!
> *


looks clean now that u got it all together! :thumbsup: just dont get stuck!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 13 2007, 09:59 AM~8781967
> *looks clean now that u got it all together! :thumbsup: just dont get stuck!
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS. IT DONT STICK.


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 12 2007, 08:07 PM~8778372
> *one of the meanest 64s out!!!
> *


heavist you mean?gotta lota weight in that one.


----------



## WICKED915

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Sep 13 2007, 09:57 PM~8787534
> *heavist you mean?gotta lota weight in that one.
> *


WHO DOESN'T!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Sep 13 2007, 09:57 PM~8787534
> *heavist you mean?gotta lota weight in that one.
> *


no i mean what i say.NO WIEGHT.
and ill beat your head in :0 come out sunday and introduce yourself pussy. :0


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 14 2007, 07:53 AM~8789568
> *no i mean what i say.NO WIEGHT.
> and ill beat your head in :0  come out sunday and introduce yourself pussy. :0
> *


your pm is a joke you don't know who you mess'in with i just got out.i'll be in vegas to so have your money ready.then we can get personal


----------



## ElKr0nic0

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 3 2007, 09:51 PM~8705849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG TIME MOTHA FUCAZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Sep 14 2007, 03:33 PM~8792377
> *your pm is a joke you don't know who you mess'in with i just got out.i'll be in vegas to so have your money ready.then we can get personal
> *


please :uh:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Sep 14 2007, 04:33 PM~8792377
> *your pm is a joke you don't know who you mess'in with i just got out.i'll be in vegas to so have your money ready.then we can get personal
> *


IT'S ALL IN FUN AND GAMES HOMIES!
:dunno: I LOVE THIS GAME HOMIE LET THE RIDES DO THE TALKING!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

i'll be at your shop tomorrow around noon most likely, my airplane arrives around 8 or 9 a.m. see you there killer...


----------



## 100spoke

do u all still have the gold impala?


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 16 2007, 03:39 PM~8802832
> *do u all still have the gold impala?
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 16 2007, 04:39 PM~8802832
> *do u all still have the gold impala?
> *


not anymore.WERE WORKING A MAGENTA 64 RIGHT NOW,
WE GOT 4 IMPALAS AND A COUPLE NEWER LUXURY CARS BEING WORKED ON NOW FOR NEXT YEAR.
WE DOIN VEGAS, WATCH FOR THE PICS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

attention BIGTIME now has a new larger facility and its located in VANCOUVER WASHINGTON.
GRAND OPENING AFTER VEGAS.
STILL DOIN ALL THE GOOD SHIT FRAMES, CANDIES,PEARLS,FLAKES
FULL ROLLING CHASSIS FOR HOPPERS OR STREET RIDERS,WE DO FULL CAR BUILDS FRAME OFF.

PLUS OUR FULL RETAIL PARTS,SHIRTS, MEMOROBILIA

ALL THE HI-LOW PARTS YOU COULD WANT
BLOCKS,GEARS,MOTORS,COILS,CHECK VALVES,DUMPS,SWITCHES.....
A COMPLETE LINE OF PARTS.

OUR SHIT WILL PUT YOU WHERE YOU WANNA BE.....IN THE AIR

BIG TIME HYDRAULICS
311 E. RESERVE
VANCOUVER WA 98661
360-693-8376 OFFICE
503-327-4193 DIRECT


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 29 2007, 08:30 AM~8894683
> *attention BIGTIME now has a new larger facility and its located in VANCOUVER WASHINGTON.
> GRAND OPENING AFTER VEGAS.
> STILL DOIN ALL THE GOOD SHIT FRAMES, CANDIES,PEARLS,FLAKES
> FULL ROLLING CHASSIS FOR HOPPERS OR STREET RIDERS,WE DO FULL CAR BUILDS FRAME OFF.
> 
> PLUS OUR FULL RETAIL PARTS,SHIRTS, MEMOROBILIA
> 
> ALL THE HI-LOW PARTS YOU COULD WANT
> BLOCKS,GEARS,MOTORS,COILS,CHECK VALVES,DUMPS,SWITCHES.....
> A COMPLETE LINE OF PARTS.
> 
> OUR SHIT WILL PUT YOU WHERE YOU WANNA BE.....IN THE AIR
> 
> BIG TIME HYDRAULICS
> 311 E. RESERVE
> VANCOUVER WA 98661
> 360-693-8376 OFFICE
> 503-327-4193 DIRECT
> *


good to see you expanding and doin you thing


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 29 2007, 10:30 AM~8894683
> *attention BIGTIME now has a new larger facility and its located in VANCOUVER WASHINGTON.
> GRAND OPENING AFTER VEGAS.
> STILL DOIN ALL THE GOOD SHIT FRAMES, CANDIES,PEARLS,FLAKES
> FULL ROLLING CHASSIS FOR HOPPERS OR STREET RIDERS,WE DO FULL CAR BUILDS FRAME OFF.
> 
> PLUS OUR FULL RETAIL PARTS,SHIRTS, MEMOROBILIA
> 
> ALL THE HI-LOW PARTS YOU COULD WANT
> BLOCKS,GEARS,MOTORS,COILS,CHECK VALVES,DUMPS,SWITCHES.....
> A COMPLETE LINE OF PARTS.
> 
> OUR SHIT WILL PUT YOU WHERE YOU WANNA BE.....IN THE AIR
> 
> BIG TIME HYDRAULICS
> 311 E. RESERVE
> VANCOUVER WA 98661
> 360-693-8376 OFFICE
> 503-327-4193 DIRECT
> *


Whats up homie seeing that sum of these vatos still hatin on you but who gives a fuck its lke da homie said it all fun and games... So when you gonna open up a shop in tha Dallas fort Worth area just thought dat would be sweet too but good luck at tha Vegas show bro.        It ain't nothing but love on lil. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by L-Dogg LoLo_@Sep 29 2007, 12:15 PM~8895233
> *good to see you expanding and doin you thing
> *


YEAH, THANKS HOMIE YOULL HAVE TO COME BY NEXT TIME YOUR DOWN THIS WAY.


----------



## olskoolkaddy

sup Killa, good to see the shop expandin bro.. :thumbsup: now all u need is a shop in the 509 :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512*

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 10:59 PM~6907489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OneStopCustoms

damn, you guys opened up quick!!! I'll be up there with my pops in a few weeks... driving up there.

good luck guys, the shop is big as f-ck, big ole paint booth, and i'll work for free haha... talk to you soon brother... good luck in LV



> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 29 2007, 09:30 AM~8894683
> *attention BIGTIME now has a new larger facility and its located in VANCOUVER WASHINGTON.
> GRAND OPENING AFTER VEGAS.
> STILL DOIN ALL THE GOOD SHIT FRAMES, CANDIES,PEARLS,FLAKES
> FULL ROLLING CHASSIS FOR HOPPERS OR STREET RIDERS,WE DO FULL CAR BUILDS FRAME OFF.
> 
> PLUS OUR FULL RETAIL PARTS,SHIRTS, MEMOROBILIA
> 
> ALL THE HI-LOW PARTS YOU COULD WANT
> BLOCKS,GEARS,MOTORS,COILS,CHECK VALVES,DUMPS,SWITCHES.....
> A COMPLETE LINE OF PARTS.
> 
> OUR SHIT WILL PUT YOU WHERE YOU WANNA BE.....IN THE AIR
> 
> BIG TIME HYDRAULICS
> 311 E. RESERVE
> VANCOUVER WA 98661
> 360-693-8376 OFFICE
> 503-327-4193 DIRECT
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 29 2007, 09:30 AM~8894683
> *attention BIGTIME now has a new larger facility and its located in VANCOUVER WASHINGTON.
> GRAND OPENING AFTER VEGAS.
> STILL DOIN ALL THE GOOD SHIT FRAMES, CANDIES,PEARLS,FLAKES
> FULL ROLLING CHASSIS FOR HOPPERS OR STREET RIDERS,WE DO FULL CAR BUILDS FRAME OFF.
> 
> PLUS OUR FULL RETAIL PARTS,SHIRTS, MEMOROBILIA
> 
> ALL THE HI-LOW PARTS YOU COULD WANT
> BLOCKS,GEARS,MOTORS,COILS,CHECK VALVES,DUMPS,SWITCHES.....
> A COMPLETE LINE OF PARTS.
> 
> OUR SHIT WILL PUT YOU WHERE YOU WANNA BE.....IN THE AIR
> 
> BIG TIME HYDRAULICS
> 311 E. RESERVE
> VANCOUVER WA 98661
> 360-693-8376 OFFICE
> 503-327-4193 DIRECT
> *



goodluck wit the shop


----------



## Rascal King

Did you guys get lost???? We missed you in Vegas.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B Town Fernie

:biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 29 2007, 08:30 AM~8894683
> *attention BIGTIME now has a new larger facility and its located in VANCOUVER WASHINGTON.
> GRAND OPENING AFTER VEGAS.
> STILL DOIN ALL THE GOOD SHIT FRAMES, CANDIES,PEARLS,FLAKES
> FULL ROLLING CHASSIS FOR HOPPERS OR STREET RIDERS,WE DO FULL CAR BUILDS FRAME OFF.
> 
> PLUS OUR FULL RETAIL PARTS,SHIRTS, MEMOROBILIA
> 
> ALL THE HI-LOW PARTS YOU COULD WANT
> BLOCKS,GEARS,MOTORS,COILS,CHECK VALVES,DUMPS,SWITCHES.....
> A COMPLETE LINE OF PARTS.
> 
> OUR SHIT WILL PUT YOU WHERE YOU WANNA BE.....IN THE AIR
> 
> BIG TIME HYDRAULICS
> 311 E. RESERVE
> VANCOUVER WA 98661
> 360-693-8376 OFFICE
> 503-327-4193 DIRECT
> *


good luck killa. i'll have to stop by next time i make my way down there.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

what happen to you spine less bitch ass chippers all this talk about I'll see you in Vegas all bark no bite thats all right we all know your scared I think it was u and your homie that said a no show is a loss. thats all right you look at yourself everyday and remember you bitched out again(smells like?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLO 909

> *KING OF AZ!!! Posted Today, 01:15 AM
> what happen to you spine less bitch ass chippers all this talk about I'll see you in Vegas all bark no bite thats all right we all know your scared I think it was u and your homie that said a no show is a loss. thats all right you look at yourself everyday and remember you bitched out again(smells like?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KrAzE1

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 11 2007, 12:15 AM~8975316
> *what happen to you spine less  bitch ass chippers all this talk about I'll see you in Vegas all bark no bite thats all right we all know your scared I think it was u and your homie that said a no show is a loss. thats all right you look at yourself everyday and remember you bitched out again(smells like?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 11 2007, 01:15 AM~8975316
> *what happen to you spine less  bitch ass chippers all this talk about I'll see you in Vegas all bark no bite thats all right we all know your scared I think it was u and your homie that said a no show is a loss. thats all right you look at yourself everyday and remember you bitched out again(smells like?????PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Or a cum fart :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

I was there and so was my Bucket!


----------



## Big Worm

Damn . No call no show hno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 10 2007, 11:15 PM~8975316
> *what happen to you spine less  bitch ass chippers all this talk about I'll see you in Vegas all bark no bite thats all right we all know your scared I think it was u and your homie that said a no show is a loss. thats all right you look at yourself everyday and remember you bitched out again(smells like?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## toons

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 11 2007, 07:15 AM~8975316
> *what happen to you spine less  bitch ass chippers all this talk about I'll see you in Vegas all bark no bite thats all right we all know your scared I think it was u and your homie that said a no show is a loss. thats all right you look at yourself everyday and remember you bitched out again(smells like?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
NO ONE WANTED TOO PLAY.







:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 10 2007, 11:15 PM~8975316
> *what happen to you spine less  bitch ass chippers all this talk about I'll see you in Vegas all bark no bite thats all right we all know your scared I think it was u and your homie that said a no show is a loss. thats all right you look at yourself everyday and remember you bitched out again(smells like?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

didnt some cheerleaders get somebody's ass checked in vegas already?


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 11 2007, 01:15 AM~8975316
> *what happen to you spine less  bitch ass chippers all this talk about I'll see you in Vegas all bark no bite thats all right we all know your scared I think it was u and your homie that said a no show is a loss. thats all right you look at yourself everyday and remember you bitched out again(smells like?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 12 2007, 05:40 AM~8982943
> *didnt some cheerleaders get somebody's ass checked in vegas already?
> *


? don't know what your talking about?On the real what happened everyone wanted to see this rematch.Todd was ready THATS Why he's king of impalas,end of story.Plus he's hopped a shit load of times since they hopped. :0 :0


----------



## C-LO9492

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 11 2007, 12:15 AM~8975316
> *what happen to you spine less  bitch ass chippers all this talk about I'll see you in Vegas all bark no bite thats all right we all know your scared I think it was u and your homie that said a no show is a loss. thats all right you look at yourself everyday and remember you bitched out again(smells like?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCK YOU FATBACK I BEAT YOU ONCE ILL DO IT AGAIN YOU AINT SHIT.
YOUR BREATH SMELLS LIKE PUSSY, 
GO BUY OUT JENNY CRAIG "RICH BOY". AND YOU GOTTA LOOK IN THE MIRROR EVERYDAY AT THAT MASSIVE BELLY YOU GOT,LOSE 75 LBS AND WE HOP AGAIN.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 11 2007, 12:52 AM~8975427
> *Or a cum fart :biggrin:
> *


YOU ARE A LIVING BREATHING CUM FART :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 13 2007, 07:56 AM~8991763
> *FUCK YOU FATBACK I BEAT YOU ONCE ILL DO IT AGAIN YOU AINT SHIT.
> YOUR BREATH SMELLS LIKE PUSSY,
> GO BUY OUT JENNY CRAIG "RICH BOY". AND YOU GOTTA LOOK IN THE MIRROR EVERYDAY AT THAT MASSIVE BELLY YOU GOT,LOSE 75 LBS AND WE HOP AGAIN.
> *


You stupid crack head motherfucker don't you think I know i'm fat, and I got a fat dick for your mouth....Now you can't hop me til I lose 75 pounds,what's up with all your bullshit excuses????? Your a *** homie a fucking lame your a disrespect to all real riders and your club. Hopefully you can get your teeth fixed by the next time we hop bitch. Ask your homeboy if he still has the imprint of my chain on his face... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Rich boy never, rich man maybe. Remember son men do what they want..... boys do what they can. I go where I want you go where you can BITCH!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 13 2007, 05:15 PM~8993951
> *You stupid crack head motherfucker don't you think I know i'm fat, and I got a fat dick for your mouth....Now you can't hop me til I lose 75 pounds,what's up with all your bullshit excuses????? Your a *** homie a fucking lame your a disrespect to all real riders and your club. Hopefully you can get your teeth fixed by the next time we hop bitch. Ask your homeboy if he still has the imprint of my chain on his face... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Rich boy never, rich man maybe. Remember son men do what they want..... boys do what they can. I go where I want you go where you can BITCH!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512*

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 11 2007, 07:56 PM~8981643
> *Damn. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NO ONE WANTED TOO PLAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *











MANDO WAS THERE !! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 13 2007, 05:15 PM~8993951
> *You stupid crack head motherfucker don't you think I know i'm fat, and I got a fat dick for your mouth....Now you can't hop me til I lose 75 pounds,what's up with all your bullshit excuses????? Your a *** homie a fucking lame your a disrespect to all real riders and your club. Hopefully you can get your teeth fixed by the next time we hop bitch. Ask your homeboy if he still has the imprint of my chain on his face... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Rich boy never, rich man maybe. Remember son men do what they want..... boys do what they can. I go where I want you go where you can BITCH!!!!
> *


you sure talk alot you fat fuck,YOU AINT SHIT. YOU WANNA TALK DICKS, YOU CANT EVEN SEE YOURS. IF YOU WANNA HOP ME SO FUCKING BAD(BECAUSE I ALREADY SERVED YOU UP) COME ON UP. I GOT NOTHING TO PROVE I GO WHERE I FEEL LIKE IT. BY THE WAY MY 64 IS WORKING, RIDE YOUR BIG ASS UP HERE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 13 2007, 05:15 PM~8993951
> *You stupid crack head motherfucker don't you think I know i'm fat, and I got a fat dick for your mouth....Now you can't hop me til I lose 75 pounds,what's up with all your bullshit excuses????? Your a *** homie a fucking lame your a disrespect to all real riders and your club. Hopefully you can get your teeth fixed by the next time we hop bitch. Ask your homeboy if he still has the imprint of my chain on his face... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Rich boy never, rich man maybe. Remember son men do what they want..... boys do what they can. I go where I want you go where you can BITCH!!!!
> *


CHAIN IMPRINT :uh: :uh: YEAH ANOTHER OF YOUR TALES,YOUR GOOD AT HOPPING CARS YOU SHOULD STICK TO IT


----------



## C-LO9492

Just puttin my 2 cense "The way it sound is that the homie Todd Kept his deal with
meeting Monday for the rematch, so where was Bigtime!!!!! You said here on LIL
you would be in Sin City and no show whats up??? Streetlife "Todd " Holding it down as always." Another ?, why is it that you always want these cats to come to your place????? No disrespect but your word is your WORD.. :uh: :uh: :uh:
What wrong with being FAT people partna


----------



## toons

:0


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 3 2007, 07:55 PM~8706599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEE YA IN VEGAS
> *




:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 13 2007, 09:50 PM~8995112
> *CHAIN IMPRINT :uh:  :uh:  YEAH ANOTHER OF YOUR TALES,YOUR GOOD AT HOPPING CARS YOU SHOULD STICK TO IT
> *


MAN HOMIE GOOD THING YOU DIDNT GO CAUSE YOU WOULD HAVE GOT SERVED BY TODD ,RON, FRANK,ME,NENE,AND EVERYBODY ELSE AND THEN GOT YOUR ASS WHIPPED FOR BEING A PUSSY YOU TALK ALL THAT SHIT AND YOU DONT SHO. DEEP IN YOUR HEART YOU KNOW WHY ! YOU DIDNT WANT TO LOSE AGIAN I BET WHEN YOU GET OLD YOUR GONNA PUT YOUR GRAND KIDS ON YOUR KNEE AND TELL THEM THE STORY OF YOUR LIFE "THE DAY MY CAR FINALY WORKED AND THERE GONNA SAY GRANPA KILLER "WE DONT GIVE A FLYING FUCK". I HEARD SOME OF YOUR WORKERS WENT INSANE AND QUIT FROM YOU RELIVEING YOU DREAM SO MUCH SO KEEP HIDEING AND YOUR VICTORY WILL LAST A LITTLE LONGER AND AS FOR TODD OR ANY BODY GOING OUT THERE TO HOPP YOU PARTNER. WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU! YA WERE FAT MEN CUASE WE LIVE WIT NO FEAR IN OUR HEARTS PARTNER .SO TODD KILLER AINT A CRACK HEAD THAT HE LOST ALL THAT WEIGHT ITS YOU THAT FUCKED HIM UP HOMIE HE CANT EAT OR SLEEP HE PROBLEY BEATS HIS DOGS. POOR KILLA YOU KNOW WHAT COMES NEXT







. SORRY "BIG JOKE HYDRAULICS".


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 14 2007, 01:40 AM~8996199
> *MAN HOMIE GOOD THING YOU DIDNT GO CAUSE YOU WOULD HAVE GOT SERVED BY TODD ,RON, FRANK,ME,NENE,AND EVERYBODY ELSE AND THEN GOT YOUR ASS WHIPPED FOR BEING A PUSSY  YOU TALK ALL THAT SHIT AND YOU DONT SHO. DEEP IN YOUR HEART YOU KNOW WHY ! YOU DIDNT WANT TO LOSE AGIAN I BET WHEN YOU GET OLD YOUR GONNA PUT YOUR GRAND KIDS ON YOUR KNEE  AND TELL THEM THE STORY OF YOUR LIFE "THE DAY MY CAR FINALY WORKED AND THERE GONNA SAY GRANPA KILLER "WE DONT GIVE A FLYING FUCK".  I HEARD SOME OF YOUR WORKERS WENT INSANE AND QUIT FROM YOU RELIVEING YOU DREAM SO MUCH SO KEEP HIDEING AND YOUR VICTORY WILL LAST A LITTLE LONGER AND AS FOR TODD OR ANY BODY GOING OUT THERE TO HOPP YOU PARTNER. WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU! YA WERE FAT MEN CUASE WE LIVE WIT NO FEAR IN OUR HEARTS PARTNER .SO TODD KILLER AINT A CRACK HEAD THAT HE LOST ALL THAT WEIGHT ITS YOU THAT FUCKED HIM UP HOMIE HE CANT EAT OR SLEEP HE PROBLEY BEATS HIS DOGS. POOR KILLA YOU KNOW WHAT COMES NEXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SORRY "BIG JOKE HYDRAULICS".
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 14 2007, 02:40 AM~8996199
> *MAN HOMIE GOOD THING YOU DIDNT GO CAUSE YOU WOULD HAVE GOT SERVED BY TODD ,RON, FRANK,ME,NENE,AND EVERYBODY ELSE AND THEN GOT YOUR ASS WHIPPED FOR BEING A PUSSY  YOU TALK ALL THAT SHIT AND YOU DONT SHO. DEEP IN YOUR HEART YOU KNOW WHY ! YOU DIDNT WANT TO LOSE AGIAN I BET WHEN YOU GET OLD YOUR GONNA PUT YOUR GRAND KIDS ON YOUR KNEE  AND TELL THEM THE STORY OF YOUR LIFE "THE DAY MY CAR FINALY WORKED AND THERE GONNA SAY GRANPA KILLER "WE DONT GIVE A FLYING FUCK".  I HEARD SOME OF YOUR WORKERS WENT INSANE AND QUIT FROM YOU RELIVEING YOU DREAM SO MUCH SO KEEP HIDEING AND YOUR VICTORY WILL LAST A LITTLE LONGER AND AS FOR TODD OR ANY BODY GOING OUT THERE TO HOPP YOU PARTNER. WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU! YA WERE FAT MEN CUASE WE LIVE WIT NO FEAR IN OUR HEARTS PARTNER .SO TODD KILLER AINT A CRACK HEAD THAT HE LOST ALL THAT WEIGHT ITS YOU THAT FUCKED HIM UP HOMIE HE CANT EAT OR SLEEP HE PROBLEY BEATS HIS DOGS. POOR KILLA YOU KNOW WHAT COMES NEXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SORRY "BIG JOKE HYDRAULICS".
> *


Wow tell us how you reely feel! uffin:


----------



## C-LO9492

DDDDDAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NorthWestRider

this is good shit here :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 14 2007, 03:47 AM~8995101
> *you sure talk alot you fat fuck,YOU AINT SHIT. YOU WANNA TALK DICKS, YOU CANT EVEN SEE YOURS. IF YOU WANNA HOP ME SO FUCKING BAD(BECAUSE I ALREADY SERVED YOU UP) COME ON UP. I GOT NOTHING TO PROVE I GO WHERE I FEEL LIKE IT. BY THE WAY MY 64 IS WORKING, RIDE YOUR BIG ASS UP HERE.
> *


He was there with 4 hoppers and 2 show cars. :0 
And you knew todd would be there,so if it was working you could have got another win. :uh: LIL is all talk ,you didn't show so thats a loss man todds got you 2-1,game over. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 14 2007, 12:15 AM~8993951
> *You stupid crack head motherfucker don't you think I know i'm fat, and I got a fat dick for your mouth....Now you can't hop me til I lose 75 pounds,what's up with all your bullshit excuses????? Your a *** homie a fucking lame your a disrespect to all real riders and your club. Hopefully you can get your teeth fixed by the next time we hop bitch. Ask your homeboy if he still has the imprint of my chain on his face... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Rich boy never, rich man maybe. Remember son men do what they want..... boys do what they can. I go where I want you go where you can BITCH!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 You know why he didn't show homie MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM is just to much for him. :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 10 2007, 11:15 PM~8975316
> *what happen to you spine less  bitch ass chippers all this talk about I'll see you in Vegas all bark no bite thats all right we all know your scared I think it was u and your homie that said a no show is a loss. thats all right you look at yourself everyday and remember you bitched out again(smells like????PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



i think the seats the bumper and the motor is to much weight for the car. after there show where he beat todd (with the help of switchman) he could not get that car of again. at our show the car did not get off and at the recent show this is what he did you be the judge.....


the the same height he did at our show


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

CHECK OUT THE NEW FRITO LAY'S POTOTA CHIP ADVERTISMENT...MAYBE THIS IS WHY YOUR CHIPPIN'
THE REAL MEANING FOR CHIPPIN


----------



## toons

that video explains it all he can't get it up :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 16 2007, 01:05 AM~9008372
> *that video explains it all he can't get it up :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That shit was funny do it again...


----------



## 206ness

Ricky Bobby better stick to the back side of the shop cause he aint gunna win no Oscars on the front side :biggrin: But Rons performance Monday night should get him a star out front Manns Chinese Theater


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Oct 16 2007, 12:22 AM~9011387
> *Ricky Bobby better stick to the back side of the shop cause he aint gunna win no Oscars on the front side :biggrin: But Rons performance Monday night should get him a star out front Manns Chinese Theater
> *


Soon to come to video......Next Rollin' is gonna be a award winner :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Ron Deserves a Fucken Emmy Award for the performance that night! :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 16 2007, 01:21 AM~9011694
> *Ron Deserves a Fucken Emmy Award for the performance that night!  :roflmao:
> *


SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE HERO....I WAS SPEACHLESS :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

I believe you said " hey Todd give me another beer "


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 16 2007, 12:21 AM~9011694
> *Ron Deserves a Fucken Emmy Award for the performance that night!  :roflmao:
> *


Man! That was Crazy right?  You was on one to do that like that Ron


----------



## dena4life-D

BIG CHIPPER TALKED ALL THAT SHIT AND RAN LIKE A BITCH WHAT A LAME YOU SHOULD SHUT THE FUCK UP NEXT TIME


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 16 2007, 09:12 AM~9012903
> *Man! That was Crazy right?  You was on one to do that like that Ron
> *


fuck you rollie pollie......get me a video


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 12 2007, 12:59 PM~8986776
> *? don't know what your talking about?On the real what happened everyone wanted to see this rematch.Todd was ready THATS Why he's king of impalas,end of story.Plus he's hopped a shit load of times since they hopped. :0  :0
> *




DONT U KNOW PEOPLE GOT CHECKED IN VEGAS OR MAYBE THEY DIDNT TELL U. I WASNT EVEN THERE AND I KNOW :uh:


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 17 2007, 09:28 PM~9027212
> *DONT U SOMEPEOPLE GOT CHECKED IN VEGAS OR MAYBE TEY DIDNT TELL U. I WASNT EVEN THERE AND I KNOW :uh:
> *


WHO???? The only person to get checked I heard of wasn't from the M, but from some other club..... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 16 2007, 01:44 AM~9011736
> *SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE HERO....I WAS SPEACHLESS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Big Ron gonna need a voice box now lol :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 17 2007, 09:33 PM~9027261
> *WHO???? The only person to get checked I heard of wasn't from the M, but from some other club..... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *




NOT @ THE PARTY THE NEXT DAY @ DA SHOW.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 18 2007, 04:28 AM~9027212
> *DONT U KNOW PEOPLE GOT CHECKED IN VEGAS OR MAYBE THEY DIDNT TELL U. I WASNT EVEN THERE AND I KNOW :uh:
> *


 :uh: First of i have no idea what your talking about(i'm sure it wasn't any of us,or you were told a story),second what does that have to do with someone not showing up to hopp?This was gonna be the biggest hopp out there and it didn't happen. :uh: The M was ready.

What if you can't hopp then lets fight? :uh: :uh:Thats not what lowriding is about.


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2007, 12:41 PM~9031027
> *:uh: First of I HAVE NO IDEA what your talking about(i'm sure it wasn't any of us,or you were told a story),second what does that have to do with someone not showing up to hopp?This was gonna be the biggest hopp out there and it didn't happen. :uh: The M was ready.
> 
> What if you can't hopp then lets fight? :uh:  :uh:Thats not what lowriding is about.
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

EXACTLY CUZ IT WAS DONE ON THE COOL LIKE MEN ,NOT SOME HOE ASS LOUD TALKIN AND YELLINSHIT. NO STORIES HERE, AND IF U WANT I'LL A CREDIBLE O.G. FROM LA CALL U.TO CONFIRM  AND IT HAS TO DO WITH TODD AND KILLA AND YALL KEEP SWINGIN AND JUMPIN IN ON SHIT THATS Y PEOPLE GOT TALKED TO,YALL KEEP BRINGIN CLUBS INTO THIS SHIT AND THATS WHAT THE WHOLE ISSUE WAS ABOUT IN VEGAS.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

:uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 18 2007, 09:14 PM~9031869
> *EXACTLY CUZ IT WAS DONE ON THE COOL LIKE MEN ,NOT SOME HOE ASS LOUD TALKIN AND YELLINSHIT. NO STORIES HERE, AND IF U WANT I'LL A CREDIBLE O.G. FROM LA CALL U.TO CONFIRM  AND IT HAS TO DO WITH TODD AND KILLA AND YALL KEEP SWINGIN AND JUMPIN IN ON SHIT THATS Y PEOPLE GOT TALKED TO,YALL KEEP BRINGIN CLUBS INTO THIS SHIT AND THATS WHAT THE WHOLE ISSUE WAS ABOUT IN VEGAS.
> *


Yall???????'i've never said anything about the I i'm cool with a bunch of I riders.After killa beat todd the same thing went on a whole bunch of talking right?So come on, dude didn't show you knew it was gonna come back.but it's always been about hopping at least to me not about clubs,or shit talking.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2007, 02:57 PM~9032199
> *Yall???????'i've never said anything about the I i'm cool with a bunch of I riders.After killa beat todd the same thing went on a whole bunch of talking right?So come on, dude didn't show you knew it was gonna come back.but it's always been about hopping at least to me not about clubs,or shit talking.
> *




AND THATS ALL ITS BEEN ABOUT LATELY.............................................


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2007, 12:41 PM~9031027
> *:uh: First of i have no idea what your talking about(i'm sure it wasn't any of us,or you were told a story),second what does that have to do with someone not showing up to hopp?This was gonna be the biggest hopp out there and it didn't happen. :uh: The M was ready.
> What if you can't hopp then lets fight? :uh:  :uh:Thats not what lowriding is about.
> *


----------



## toons

:loco: no chupes :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

todo lo que saben


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 18 2007, 11:28 PM~9032841


I see ,but i'm pretty sure when they beat todd i heard alot of people saying,INDIVIDUALS.Right?


----------



## EASTFRESNO90

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Oct 19 2007, 12:48 PM~9039925-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 18 2007, 11:28 PM~9032841
> 
> 
> 
> I see ,but i'm pretty sure when they beat todd i heard alot of people saying,INDIVIDUALS.Right?
> [/b]
Click to expand...

IF IT WAS SAID IT WAS TO BACK UP A CLUB BROTHER NOT TO DISRESPECT TODD OR ANYBODY FROM THE M!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> I see ,but i'm pretty sure when they beat todd i heard alot of people saying,INDIVIDUALS.Right?


IF IT WAS SAID IT WAS TO BACK UP A CLUB BROTHER NOT TO DISRESPECT TODD OR ANYBODY FROM THE M! 
[/quote]



EXACTLY. ALOT OF PEOPLE GET INTO BIG CLUBS JUST FOR STATUS AND CLOUT,WITHOUT KNOWIN THE FULL HISTORY .IT'S ALL IN FUN BUT WHEN NAMES GET THROWN IN THE WRONG WAY AND IT TURNS TO DISRESPECT THEN THATS WHEN IT'S NOT COOL NE MORE AND SHIT HAPPENS. I ALWAYS HAVE PROBLEMS AND SHIT TALKED TO ME BY OTHERS AND THE LAST THING I DO OUTTA RESECT FOR MY CLUB , CUZ I EARNED MY WAY IN , IS NOT TO INVOLVE THE NAME IN ANY WAY. I MAKE IT CLEAR THAT I AM SPEAKING FOR MYSELF.


----------



## EASTFRESNO90

> IF IT WAS SAID IT WAS TO BACK UP A CLUB BROTHER NOT TO DISRESPECT TODD OR ANYBODY FROM THE M!


EXACTLY. ALOT OF PEOPLE GET INTO BIG CLUBS JUST FOR STATUS AND CLOUT,WITHOUT KNOWIN THE FULL HISTORY .IT'S ALL IN FUN BUT WHEN NAMES GET THROWN IN THE WRONG WAY AND IT TURNS TO DISRESPECT THEN THATS WHEN IT'S NOT COOL NE MORE AND SHIT HAPPENS. I ALWAYS HAVE PROBLEMS AND SHIT TALKED TO ME BY OTHERS AND THE LAST THING I DO OUTTA RESECT FOR MY CLUB , CUZ I EARNED MY WAY IN , IS NOT TO INVOLVE THE NAME IN ANY WAY. I MAKE IT CLEAR THAT I AM SPEAKING FOR MYSELF.
[/quote]

*X100*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> I see ,but i'm pretty sure when they beat todd i heard alot of people saying,INDIVIDUALS.Right?


IF IT WAS SAID IT WAS TO BACK UP A CLUB BROTHER NOT TO DISRESPECT TODD OR ANYBODY FROM THE M! 
[/quote]
I fill ya man,but you know what i got in here after there second hopp and dude was talking mad shit to me because i was getting my club brothers back,so where was the respect there?And not only to me but too black magic and some other folks.You get what you give.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> IF IT WAS SAID IT WAS TO BACK UP A CLUB BROTHER NOT TO DISRESPECT TODD OR ANYBODY FROM THE M!


EXACTLY. ALOT OF PEOPLE GET INTO BIG CLUBS JUST FOR STATUS AND CLOUT,WITHOUT KNOWIN THE FULL HISTORY .IT'S ALL IN FUN BUT WHEN NAMES GET THROWN IN THE WRONG WAY AND IT TURNS TO DISRESPECT THEN THATS WHEN IT'S NOT COOL NE MORE AND SHIT HAPPENS. I ALWAYS HAVE PROBLEMS AND SHIT TALKED TO ME BY OTHERS AND THE LAST THING I DO OUTTA RESECT FOR MY CLUB , CUZ I EARNED MY WAY IN , IS NOT TO INVOLVE THE NAME IN ANY WAY. I MAKE IT CLEAR THAT I AM SPEAKING FOR MYSELF.
[/quote]Maybe but thats not why i did,me and my bro have been building cars for along time and we always liked the way the M did thangs.And we, like you said earned our way in ask anybody form the M if you think different.And as far as the hoppin goes to me if you don't have a hopper then you should'nt say anything not even for a clubmate,but me and my bro have been hoppin out here for years in the midwest and have held our own so,i fill like if you've done that then you have the right to talk about it.


----------



## Spanky

Me? I'll say something to you(Fabian), Todd, Frankie, Javier, Big Ray, Kaleb, Ron..I don't give a fuck...and I'll bring clubs into it too.. :biggrin: man thems is jokes..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> EXACTLY. ALOT OF PEOPLE GET INTO BIG CLUBS JUST FOR STATUS AND CLOUT,WITHOUT KNOWIN THE FULL HISTORY .IT'S ALL IN FUN BUT WHEN NAMES GET THROWN IN THE WRONG WAY AND IT TURNS TO DISRESPECT THEN THATS WHEN IT'S NOT COOL NE MORE AND SHIT HAPPENS. I ALWAYS HAVE PROBLEMS AND SHIT TALKED TO ME BY OTHERS AND THE LAST THING I DO OUTTA RESECT FOR MY CLUB , CUZ I EARNED MY WAY IN , IS NOT TO INVOLVE THE NAME IN ANY WAY. I MAKE IT CLEAR THAT I AM SPEAKING FOR MYSELF.


Maybe but thats not why i did,me and my bro have been building cars for along time and we always liked the way the M did thangs.And we, like you said earned our way in ask anybody form the M if you think different.And as far as the hoppin goes to me if you don't have a hopper then you should'nt say anything not even for a clubmate,but me and my bro have been hoppin out here for years in the midwest and have held our own so,i fill like if you've done that then you have the right to talk about it.
[/quote]


 WAS JUST A GENERAL COMMENT NOT TOWARDS ANY CERTAIN PEOPLE. AND YA , BUT YALL AINT THE ONES GOIN AT IT W/ KILLA SO THATS Y I SAY IT'S BETWEEN THEM.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 21 2007, 01:28 AM~9047612
> *Me? I'll say something to you(Fabian), Todd, Frankie, Javier, Big Ray, Kaleb, Ron..I don't give a fuck...and I'll bring clubs into it too.. :biggrin: man thems is jokes..
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: Lets do this spanky pull that lincoln up,what it do? :0 :0 Majestics baby. :biggrin: Ha ha


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> Maybe but thats not why i did,me and my bro have been building cars for along time and we always liked the way the M did thangs.And we, like you said earned our way in ask anybody form the M if you think different.And as far as the hoppin goes to me if you don't have a hopper then you should'nt say anything not even for a clubmate,but me and my bro have been hoppin out here for years in the midwest and have held our own so,i fill like if you've done that then you have the right to talk about it.


 WAS JUST A GENERAL COMMENT NOT TOWARDS ANY CERTAIN PEOPLE. AND YA , BUT YALL AINT THE ONES GOIN AT IT W/ KILLA SO THATS Y I SAY IT'S BETWEEN THEM.
[/quote]I fill ya but Todd is a MAJESTICS and KILLA is An INDIVIDUAL so the clubs are gonna be apart of it.And i'll put it to ya like this both clubs are very much alike we are street riders that build show cars.And we both showed big this year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> WAS JUST A GENERAL COMMENT NOT TOWARDS ANY CERTAIN PEOPLE. AND YA , BUT YALL AINT THE ONES GOIN AT IT W/ KILLA SO THATS Y I SAY IT'S BETWEEN THEM.


I fill ya but Todd is a MAJESTICS and KILLA is An INDIVIDUAL so the clubs are gonna be apart of it.And i'll put it to ya like this both clubs are very much alike we are street riders that build show cars.And we both showed big this year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]



AGREED LIKE WE BOTH ALWAYS DO , JUS DONT WANT OTHER CLUBS TO GET THE WRONG IMPRESSION OF OUR CONNECTION. CUZ FOR SOME CRAZY ASS FUCKIN REASON PEOPLE THINK OUR CLUBS DONT GET ALONG AND IT IS A HELL OF FAR FROM THAT SO, WE KNOW HOW YALL DO IT ND YALL KNOW HOW WE DO IT. GOT RID OF THE LINCOLN A WHILE BACK SO YOU CAN SAY WHATS UP TO ME KNOW . IT'S BETWEEN U AND SPANKY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> I fill ya but Todd is a MAJESTICS and KILLA is An INDIVIDUAL so the clubs are gonna be apart of it.And i'll put it to ya like this both clubs are very much alike we are street riders that build show cars.And we both showed big this year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


AGREED LIKE WE BOTH ALWAYS DO , JUS DONT WANT OTHER CLUBS TO GET THE WRONG IMPRESSION OF OUR CONNECTION. CUZ FOR SOME CRAZY ASS FUCKIN REASON PEOPLE THINK OUR CLUBS DONT GET ALONG AND IT IS A HELL OF FAR FROM THAT SO, WE KNOW HOW YALL DO IT ND YALL KNOW HOW WE DO IT. GOT RID OF THE LINCOLN A WHILE BACK SO YOU CAN SAY WHATS UP TO ME KNOW . IT'S BETWEEN U AND SPANKY NOW :biggrin:
[/quote]You had the orange one right?Damn how much you get for it?There just cars bro i never had no problem with you.And yeah i guess me and spanky can compete now. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

in 08...there will be no competition..it's my time to shine...INDIVIDUALS BABY.. :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> AGREED LIKE WE BOTH ALWAYS DO , JUS DONT WANT OTHER CLUBS TO GET THE WRONG IMPRESSION OF OUR CONNECTION. CUZ FOR SOME CRAZY ASS FUCKIN REASON PEOPLE THINK OUR CLUBS DONT GET ALONG AND IT IS A HELL OF FAR FROM THAT SO, WE KNOW HOW YALL DO IT ND YALL KNOW HOW WE DO IT. GOT RID OF THE LINCOLN A WHILE BACK SO YOU CAN SAY WHATS UP TO ME KNOW . IT'S BETWEEN U AND SPANKY NOW :biggrin:


You had the orange one right?Damn how much you get for it?There just cars bro i never had no problem with you.And yeah i guess me and spanky can compete now. :biggrin:
[/quote]



YA SEEN U @ THE H-TOWN SHOW. MY WIFE WAS THE 1 THAT WAS ADMIRING UR GIRLS. JUS MESSIN W YA. BUT SPANKY AINT


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 21 2007, 05:35 PM~9051950
> *YA SEEN U @ THE H-TOWN SHOW. MY WIFE WAS THE 1 THAT WAS ADMIRING UR GIRLS. JUS MESSIN W YA. BUT SPANKY AINT
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 21 2007, 06:17 PM~9050852
> *in 08...there will be no competition..it's my time to shine...INDIVIDUALS BABY.. :biggrin:
> *


Just got her done and you gonna do more. :biggrin: Thats the game.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> You had the orange one right?Damn how much you get for it?There just cars bro i never had no problem with you.And yeah i guess me and spanky can compete now. :biggrin:


YA SEEN U @ THE H-TOWN SHOW. MY WIFE WAS THE 1 THAT WAS ADMIRING UR GIRLS. JUS MESSIN W YA. BUT SPANKY AINT
[/quote]Thats cool man,i'm usally hung over at the shows so i don't remember too much. :biggrin: And i guess spanky didn't like that beating i put on him in houston. :0 :0 :0 J/k man On the real it's been a long time since he has had a car out so i'm glad he's off the bench and back in the game.
:thumbsup: But don't sleep on me I was the first out the midwest with a new lincoln and i'm no where near done with it see you at the shows. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 21 2007, 06:17 PM~9050852
> *in 08...there will be no competition..it's my time to shine...INDIVIDUALS BABY.. :biggrin:
> *


Bring it i'll be ready. :0 :biggrin: MAJESTICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> YA SEEN U @ THE H-TOWN SHOW. MY WIFE WAS THE 1 THAT WAS ADMIRING UR GIRLS. JUS MESSIN W YA. BUT SPANKY AINT


Thats cool man,i'm usally hung over at the shows so i don't remember too much. :biggrin: And i guess spanky didn't like that beating i put on him in houston. :0 :0 :0 J/k man On the real it's been a long time since he has had a car out so i'm glad he's off the bench and back in the game.
:thumbsup: But don't sleep on me I was the first out the midwest with a new lincoln and i'm no where near done with it see you at the shows. :biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## lincolnrider98

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: chippin hard homie,keep on chippin, wat adifference it makes wit interior,windshiled,bumpers etc.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this mudafuckas a fake he was woofing all this big shit here on lil and a no show in vegas this ****** a pussy!wit a capitalP


> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Oct 15 2007, 12:56 PM~9006078
> *i think the seats the bumper and the motor is to much weight for the car. after there show where he beat todd (with the help of switchman) he could not get that car of again. at our show the car did not get off and at the recent show this is what he did you be the judge.....
> the the same height he did at our show
> *


----------



## lincolnrider98

TODD YOU SHOULD COME BACK UP STATE TO SHUT THIS SKINHEADEDCRACKHEADED ASS ONCE IN FOR ALL,THIS ****** A JOKE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HE MAKES ME LAUGH EVERYTIME HE SAYS SOMETHIN


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 13 2007, 08:47 PM~8995101
> *you sure talk alot you fat fuck,YOU AINT SHIT. YOU WANNA TALK DICKS, YOU CANT EVEN SEE YOURS. IF YOU WANNA HOP ME SO FUCKING BAD(BECAUSE I ALREADY SERVED YOU UP) COME ON UP. I GOT NOTHING TO PROVE I GO WHERE I FEEL LIKE IT. BY THE WAY MY 64 IS WORKING, RIDE YOUR BIG ASS UP HERE.
> *


----------



## cowboy

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 14 2007, 02:40 AM~8996199
> *MAN HOMIE GOOD THING YOU DIDNT GO CAUSE YOU WOULD HAVE GOT SERVED BY TODD ,RON, FRANK,ME,NENE,AND EVERYBODY ELSE AND THEN GOT YOUR ASS WHIPPED FOR BEING A PUSSY  YOU TALK ALL THAT SHIT AND YOU DONT SHO. DEEP IN YOUR HEART YOU KNOW WHY ! YOU DIDNT WANT TO LOSE AGIAN I BET WHEN YOU GET OLD YOUR GONNA PUT YOUR GRAND KIDS ON YOUR KNEE  AND TELL THEM THE STORY OF YOUR LIFE "THE DAY MY CAR FINALY WORKED AND THERE GONNA SAY GRANPA KILLER "WE DONT GIVE A FLYING FUCK".  I HEARD SOME OF YOUR WORKERS WENT INSANE AND QUIT FROM YOU RELIVEING YOU DREAM SO MUCH SO KEEP HIDEING AND YOUR VICTORY WILL LAST A LITTLE LONGER AND AS FOR TODD OR ANY BODY GOING OUT THERE TO HOPP YOU PARTNER. WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU! YA WERE FAT MEN CUASE WE LIVE WIT NO FEAR IN OUR HEARTS PARTNER .SO TODD KILLER AINT A CRACK HEAD THAT HE LOST ALL THAT WEIGHT ITS YOU THAT FUCKED HIM UP HOMIE HE CANT EAT OR SLEEP HE PROBLEY BEATS HIS DOGS. POOR KILLA YOU KNOW WHAT COMES NEXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SORRY "BIG JOKE HYDRAULICS".
> *


YOUR A BITCH *** WHATS UP WITH A FAIR ONE CUZZ ? I REP BIG TIME TO THE FULLEST AND AINT NO ONE QUIT WE FIRE CATS AND FIRE ON BITCHES LIKE YOU AND I CAN SHOW U BETTER THAN I CAN TELL U, WHAT U WANNA DO ? CAN I GET THE FADE?


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Oct 21 2007, 07:53 PM~9052656-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just got her done and you gonna do more. :biggrin: Thats the game.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wasn't nowhere where I needed to be just wanted to rep in Houston with the club since it had been awhile..But I knew I had to do more to try and get on your level..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 21 2007, 07:57 PM~9052676
> * And i guess spanky didn't like that beating i put on him in houston. :0  :0  :0 J/k man On the real it's been a long time since he has had a car out so i'm glad he's off the bench and back in the game.
> :thumbsup: But don't sleep on me I was the first out the midwest with a new lincoln and i'm no where near done with it see you at the shows. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah Houston was a bit of a let down for me cause I hadn't realized how far the game has changed since the last time I was out..but I'm back..you're the one for us Lincoln riders to beat and that's just what I intend to do.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2007, 07:58 PM~9052685
> *Bring it i'll be ready. :0  :biggrin: MAJESTICS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 IT'S ALREADY BEEN BROUGHT!!!


----------



## cowboy

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 13 2007, 05:15 PM~8993951
> *You stupid crack head motherfucker don't you think I know i'm fat, and I got a fat dick for your mouth....Now you can't hop me til I lose 75 pounds,what's up with all your bullshit excuses????? Your a *** homie a fucking lame your a disrespect to all real riders and your club. Hopefully you can get your teeth fixed by the next time we hop bitch. Ask your homeboy if he still has the imprint of my chain on his face... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Rich boy never, rich man maybe. Remember son men do what they want..... boys do what they can. I go where I want you go where you can BITCH!!!!
> *


AH HOMEBOY, DO U PAY CATS TO GET ON HERE AND HATE? WE MAKE NO EXCUSES FOR A NO SHOW CUZZ ITS A LOSS. ITS IN YOUR BACC YARD HOMEBOY , 3 HOURS HUH. I GOT RESPECT AND FOR A GANG OF G'S FROM DA M I WAS LOCCED UP WITH AND IT AINT LIKE THAT FO REAL IS IT? YOU LOSE SOME YOU WIN SOME AND YOUR SHIT WORKS AND SOME TIME IT DONT! ITS A LONG ROAD FO US WAY DOWN THERE BUT WE WAS STILL ON DA WAY BUT SHIT HAPPENS AND YOU GOT THAT. BUT IT AINT OVER AND IT AINT A RAP YET HOMEBOY. WE COMING AND WE WILL HOP U FO SHO CUZZ I JUST CANT SEE U ACCEPTIN A WIN ON A NO SHO WITH NO RIDA NOSED UP INFRONT OF U OR CAN U? THE REAL IS WE GOT YOU AND YOU GOT US SO ON SOME REAL RIDA SHIT , IT RESERVES THE TO HOP ON SITE, RIGHT? FUCC ALL THESE SHIT TALKIN BITCHES, LETS KEEP IT REAL AND ON THE ONE LIKE REAL G'S. YOU CAME HERE AND IT WAS RESPECT AND LOVE , NOW ITS ON SOME DISRESPECTFUL TYPE OF TIME WE REAL HOMEBOY ALL BULLSHIT TO THE SIDE. WE AINT DISREPECT THE M OR STREETLIFE BUT WE GET THAT SHIT AND THATS SOME WEAK ASS SHIT. SHIT TALKIN IS WHAT COMES WITH HOPPIN BUT DISRESPECTIN DONT UNLESS ITS HATE INVOVLED AND WE ON THAT TYPE OF TIME . I DONT GOT U BEING THAT TYPE OF CAT OR BEING CUT LIKE THAT. MY POINT IS FOR THIS POINT HERE, "RESERVE'N THE RIGHT TO HOP" WE JUST MOVED TO OUR NEW SHOP AND YEAH THAT DONT MATTER TO U BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS AND EITHER WAY AND ANYWAY , WE WILL SEE U AND WE WILL SERVE U PERIOD! :yessad:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 22 2007, 06:07 AM~9054872
> *wasn't nowhere where I needed to be just wanted to rep in Houston with the club since it had been awhile..But I knew I had to do more to try and get on your level..
> yeah Houston was a bit of a let down for me cause I hadn't realized how far the game has changed since the last time I was out..but I'm back..you're the one for us Lincoln riders to beat and that's just what I intend to do.. :biggrin:
> IT'S ALREADY BEEN BROUGHT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I looked at all the cars in our class in houston and on the real i think you should have placed.But you know what bro these wins don't mean nothing,at one show i'm in street then at the next i'm in mild,and in vegas there were some tight as rides that didn't even place And everyone has a different opinion of whats better,so i guess what i'm saying is no matter who wins or losses it don't really matter as long as some tight ass rides come out of it.
:thumbsup: And if i'm the one too beat then i'll take that as a complement.It means i built my car right.Just remember the M is about hopping so if you do beat me on the show floor be ready to nose them up outside after. :biggrin: :biggrin: And am i the black one or the white one? :biggrin: Can't wait to see what you do to the ride brother.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Oct 22 2007, 06:25 AM~9054948
> *AH HOMEBOY, DO U PAY CATS TO GET ON HERE AND HATE? WE MAKE NO EXCUSES FOR A NO SHOW CUZZ ITS A LOSS. ITS IN YOUR BACC YARD HOMEBOY , 3 HOURS HUH. I GOT RESPECT AND FOR A GANG OF G'S FROM DA M I WAS LOCCED UP WITH AND IT AINT LIKE THAT FO REAL IS IT? YOU LOSE SOME YOU WIN SOME AND YOUR SHIT WORKS AND SOME TIME IT DONT! ITS A LONG ROAD FO US WAY DOWN THERE BUT WE WAS STILL ON DA WAY BUT SHIT HAPPENS AND YOU GOT THAT. BUT IT AINT OVER AND IT AINT A RAP YET HOMEBOY. WE COMING AND WE WILL HOP U FO SHO CUZZ I JUST CANT SEE U ACCEPTIN A WIN ON A NO SHO WITH NO RIDA NOSED UP INFRONT OF U OR CAN U? THE REAL IS WE GOT YOU AND YOU GOT US SO ON SOME REAL RIDA SHIT , IT RESERVES THE TO HOP ON SITE, RIGHT? FUCC ALL THESE SHIT TALKIN BITCHES, LETS KEEP IT REAL AND ON THE ONE LIKE REAL G'S. YOU CAME HERE AND IT WAS RESPECT AND LOVE , NOW ITS ON SOME DISRESPECTFUL TYPE OF TIME WE REAL HOMEBOY ALL BULLSHIT TO THE SIDE. WE AINT DISREPECT THE M OR STREETLIFE BUT WE GET THAT SHIT AND THATS SOME WEAK ASS SHIT. SHIT TALKIN IS WHAT COMES WITH HOPPIN BUT DISRESPECTIN DONT UNLESS ITS HATE INVOVLED AND WE ON THAT TYPE OF TIME . I DONT GOT U BEING THAT TYPE OF CAT OR BEING CUT LIKE THAT. MY POINT IS FOR THIS POINT HERE, "RESERVE'N THE RIGHT TO HOP" WE JUST MOVED TO OUR NEW SHOP AND YEAH THAT DONT MATTER TO U BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS AND EITHER WAY AND ANYWAY , WE WILL SEE U AND WE WILL SERVE U PERIOD!  :yessad:
> *


Yes it is,and i can't wait for this hopp it's the one everyone was looking forward to in vegas.And talking is part of the game,there was alot of talking when todd (broke) i mean lost.And now it's the other way around and if killa wins then i'm sure there will be more talking.But all this talk of fighting and bullshit,thats not what the I or the M is about.So lets keep this about hopping,and have respect for each others club.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Oct 21 2007, 11:25 PM~9054948
> *AH HOMEBOY, DO U PAY CATS TO GET ON HERE AND HATE? WE MAKE NO EXCUSES FOR A NO SHOW CUZZ ITS A LOSS. ITS IN YOUR BACC YARD HOMEBOY , 3 HOURS HUH. I GOT RESPECT AND FOR A GANG OF G'S FROM DA M I WAS LOCCED UP WITH AND IT AINT LIKE THAT FO REAL IS IT? YOU LOSE SOME YOU WIN SOME AND YOUR SHIT WORKS AND SOME TIME IT DONT! ITS A LONG ROAD FO US WAY DOWN THERE BUT WE WAS STILL ON DA WAY BUT SHIT HAPPENS AND YOU GOT THAT. BUT IT AINT OVER AND IT AINT A RAP YET HOMEBOY. WE COMING AND WE WILL HOP U FO SHO CUZZ I JUST CANT SEE U ACCEPTIN A WIN ON A NO SHO WITH NO RIDA NOSED UP INFRONT OF U OR CAN U? THE REAL IS WE GOT YOU AND YOU GOT US SO ON SOME REAL RIDA SHIT , IT RESERVES THE TO HOP ON SITE, RIGHT? FUCC ALL THESE SHIT TALKIN BITCHES, LETS KEEP IT REAL AND ON THE ONE LIKE REAL G'S. YOU CAME HERE AND IT WAS RESPECT AND LOVE , NOW ITS ON SOME DISRESPECTFUL TYPE OF TIME WE REAL HOMEBOY ALL BULLSHIT TO THE SIDE. WE AINT DISREPECT THE M OR STREETLIFE BUT WE GET THAT SHIT AND THATS SOME WEAK ASS SHIT. SHIT TALKIN IS WHAT COMES WITH HOPPIN BUT DISRESPECTIN DONT UNLESS ITS HATE INVOVLED AND WE ON THAT TYPE OF TIME . I DONT GOT U BEING THAT TYPE OF CAT OR BEING CUT LIKE THAT. MY POINT IS FOR THIS POINT HERE, "RESERVE'N THE RIGHT TO HOP" WE JUST MOVED TO OUR NEW SHOP AND YEAH THAT DONT MATTER TO U BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS AND EITHER WAY AND ANYWAY , WE WILL SEE U AND WE WILL SERVE U PERIOD!  :yessad:
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Oct 21 2007, 09:13 PM~9054139
> *TODD YOU SHOULD COME BACK UP STATE TO SHUT THIS SKINHEADEDCRACKHEADED ASS ONCE IN FOR ALL,THIS ****** A JOKE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HE MAKES ME LAUGH EVERYTIME HE SAYS SOMETHIN
> *


YOU SHOULD JUST KEEP THE DICK IN YOUR MOUTH, QUIT TRYING TO RESPOND,
REPOND IN VANCOUVER WA, AT BIGTIME IN PERSON, OR SHUT YOUR BITCH ASS MOUTH.

PULL YOUR RIDE UP!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Oct 21 2007, 09:07 PM~9054096
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: chippin hard homie,keep on chippin, wat adifference it makes wit interior,windshiled,bumpers etc.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  this mudafuckas a fake he was woofing all this big shit here on lil and a no show in vegas this ****** a pussy!wit a capitalP
> *


I KNOW YOU AINT GOT NOTHIN LIKE THAT 64,BITCH
JUST PULL UP WHAT YOU GOT. 
YOUR THE PUSSY FOOL YOU ALWAYS TALKIN AND THATS IT.


----------



## SIK_9D1

Im just gonna shoot a UnBias personal opinion so nobody get bent. Why does everybody have to come to you Killa? I no if someone was woofing alot of shit about my Hopper i would be coming over and serving some inches, i understand you have a new shop and congratulate you. But you no the only way to handle it is hop Todd and get it over with.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 23 2007, 09:34 AM~9064756
> *Im just gonna shoot a UnBias personal opinion so nobody get bent. Why does everybody have to come to you Killa? I no if someone was woofing alot of shit about my Hopper i would be coming over and serving some inches, i understand you have a new shop and congratulate you. But you no the only way to handle it is hop Todd and get it over with.
> *


I think that was well put, and a good legitimate question?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Oct 21 2007, 08:13 PM~9054139
> *TODD YOU SHOULD COME BACK UP STATE TO SHUT THIS SKINHEADEDCRACKHEADED ASS ONCE IN FOR ALL,THIS ****** A JOKE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HE MAKES ME LAUGH EVERYTIME HE SAYS SOMETHIN
> *


WTF?


----------



## Spanky

Man this thread went from Big Time Hydraulics to hopping to Todd v. Kaleb and ****** starting to talk about shooting each other...lol...wtf?


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Oct 23 2007, 01:48 PM~9066304-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man this thread went from Big Time Hydraulics to hopping to Todd v. Kaleb and ****** starting to talk about shooting each other...lol...wtf?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DIRTY SOUTH_@Oct 23 2007, 01:52 PM~9066335
> *I HEAR YOU DOG IT WAS SOME SHIT TALKING TO SAYING GOING TO GET FIERD ON SO WHAT CAN U DO .
> *


It is what sometimes happens when outsiders get in the mix!
I personally always thought this was BIG TIME Vs Street Life, Or Todd Vs Killa.

I know one thing, alot of fools came at Killa 1st and started woofing!
It should have always been all in fun and about hopping!

just my .02


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 02:48 PM~9066304
> *Man this thread went from Big Time Hydraulics to hopping to Todd v. Kaleb and ****** starting to talk about shooting each other...lol...wtf?
> *


No shit the hopp didn't happen so let it go until the next time,for now todds still king of impalas.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 23 2007, 03:06 PM~9066477
> *It is what sometimes happens when outsiders get in the mix!
> I personally always thought this was BIG TIME Vs Street Life, Or Todd Vs Killa.
> 
> I know one thing, alot of fools came at Killa 1st and started woofing!
> It should have always been all in fun and about hopping!
> 
> just my .02
> *


Well is is between them but there was woofing coming at todd since the last hopp.And outsiders always get in,thats the game.If you say you the best and you on top then you gotta prove it.  
just my .02


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL+Oct 23 2007, 03:43 PM~9066852-->
> 
> 
> 
> No shit the hopp didn't happen so let it go until the next time,for now todds still king of impalas.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREED..NO ONE CAN DENY WHAT TODD HAS BEEN DOING...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 23 2007, 03:46 PM~9066873
> *Well is is between them but there was woofing coming at todd since the last hopp.And outsiders always get in,thats the game.If you say you the best and you on top then you gotta prove it.
> just my .02
> *


 SHIT TALKING COMES WITH THE TERRITORY..IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE IT SHOULDN'T BE IN THE GAME...BUT DAMN DON'T LET THIS SHIT GO TO FAR CAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY I GUARANTEE YOU WE ALL IN THIS SHIT FOR THE FUN AND LOVE OF THE GAME..


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 03:28 PM~9067276
> *AGREED..NO ONE CAN DENY WHAT TODD HAS BEEN DOING...
> SHIT TALKING COMES WITH THE TERRITORY..IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE IT SHOULDN'T BE IN THE GAME...BUT DAMN DON'T LET THIS SHIT GO TO FAR CAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY I GUARANTEE YOU WE ALL IN THIS SHIT FOR THE FUN AND LOVE OF THE GAME..
> *


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

:biggrin:


----------



## lincolnrider98

well wachu wanna do do mane i alredy told you were i stay at, yous a nobody bro trying woof all this shit that your car does and does that man that shits garbage i aredy told you my duece is gonna be hot wen it comes next seson!


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 23 2007, 08:23 AM~9064256
> *YOU SHOULD JUST KEEP THE DICK IN YOUR MOUTH, QUIT TRYING TO RESPOND,
> REPOND IN VANCOUVER WA, AT BIGTIME IN PERSON, OR SHUT YOUR BITCH ASS MOUTH.
> 
> PULL YOUR RIDE UP!!!!
> *


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Oct 23 2007, 05:19 PM~9067947
> *well wachu wanna do do mane i alredy told you were i stay at, yous a nobody bro trying woof all this shit that your car does and does that man that shits garbage i aredy told you my duece is gonna be hot wen it comes next seson!
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 23 2007, 09:28 PM~9067276
> *AGREED..NO ONE CAN DENY WHAT TODD HAS BEEN DOING...
> SHIT TALKING COMES WITH THE TERRITORY..IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE IT SHOULDN'T BE IN THE GAME...BUT DAMN DON'T LET THIS SHIT GO TO FAR CAUSE AT THE END OF THE DAY I GUARANTEE YOU WE ALL IN THIS SHIT FOR THE FUN AND LOVE OF THE GAME..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts

where u fools at!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 23 2007, 08:26 AM~9064274
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up happy? howz tha 62 comin?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@Oct 23 2007, 04:19 PM~9067947
> *well wachu wanna do do mane i alredy told you were i stay at, yous a nobody bro trying woof all this shit that your car does and does that man that shits garbage i aredy told you my duece is gonna be hot wen it comes next seson!
> *


WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU KNOW WHAT I WANNA DO!!! QUIT PLAYING MAN!!!
YOU AINT EVEN GOT A JOINT AND YOU AT ME LIKE THAT,HAHAHA
COME GET SOME OF THIS BIG TIME SHIT
YOUR HOLLERING ABOUT NEXT YEAR? FUCK YOU I BEEN HOPPING 10 YEARS,
NEXT YEAR IMMA HAVE 2 MORE RIDAZ.

YOU TRYIN TO EARN STRIPES,
WHILE I HAVE STARS AND BARS.


KEEP WISHIN POTNA.. COME ON DOWN AND CHECK OUT OUR NEW LOCATION,
LET US KNOW WHEN YOU GET THERE BY TELLING US YOUR THE BITCH ON LIL.


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 23 2007, 09:34 AM~9064756
> *Im just gonna shoot a UnBias personal opinion so nobody get bent. Why does everybody have to come to you Killa? I no if someone was woofing alot of shit about my Hopper i would be coming over and serving some inches, i understand you have a new shop and congratulate you. But you no the only way to handle it is hop Todd and get it over with.
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## lincolnrider98

ill be in cal for the majestics picnic the first, you aredy know


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 24 2007, 08:33 AM~9072159
> *WHAT DO YOU  MEAN YOU KNOW WHAT I WANNA DO!!! QUIT PLAYING MAN!!!
> YOU AINT EVEN GOT A JOINT AND YOU AT ME LIKE THAT,HAHAHA
> COME GET SOME OF THIS BIG TIME SHIT
> YOUR HOLLERING ABOUT NEXT YEAR? FUCK YOU I BEEN HOPPING 10 YEARS,
> NEXT YEAR IMMA HAVE 2 MORE RIDAZ.
> 
> YOU TRYIN TO EARN STRIPES,
> WHILE I HAVE STARS AND BARS.
> KEEP WISHIN POTNA.. COME ON DOWN AND CHECK OUT OUR NEW LOCATION,
> LET US KNOW WHEN YOU GET THERE BY TELLING US YOUR THE BITCH ON LIL.
> *


----------



## Psta




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 24 2007, 07:26 AM~9072126
> *whats up happy? howz tha 62 comin?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 28 2007, 10:37 PM~7114039
> *V-LOWS 63  INDIVIDUALS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIGTIME HYDRAULICS- HILOW EQUIPPED


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 5 2007, 11:08 PM~6916258
> *THE GREEN ONE WILL BE BACK REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIGTIME HYDRAULICS- HILOW EQUIPPED


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:01 PM~6907515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIGTIME HYDRAULICS -HILOW EQUIPPED


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

SUP KILLA? MA BOYS LOOKIN GOOD ! N E NEW RIDES COMIN OUT? U JUST MISSIN 1 THING........................................  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 26 2007, 04:34 PM~9310088
> *SUP KILLA? MA BOYS LOOKIN GOOD ! N E NEW RIDES COMIN OUT? U JUST MISSIN 1 THING........................................   :biggrin:
> *


what is homie . shit i have a regal single pump busting out saturday hitting some crazy inches. pics will be up asap.EVERY HOPPER WE DO IS HILOW EQUIPPED.
IM OFF TODAY, I WILL HIT YOU TOMMAROW I NEED GUT DONE IN MY MONTE CARLO LS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

EVERY CAR WE HOP IS HI-LOW EQUIPPED
SO ALL HATER CAN EAT A FAT DICK,
IF YOU CANT BEAT EM YOU MIGHT AS WELL JOIN THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TEAM HI-LOW


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 04:37 PM~9310115
> *what is homie . shit i have a regal single pump busting out saturday hitting some crazy inches. pics will be up asap.EVERY HOPPER WE DO IS HILOW EQUIPPED.
> IM OFF TODAY, I WILL HIT YOU TOMMAROW I NEED GUT DONE IN MY MONTE CARLO LS.
> *




I GOT U HOMEBOY1 U KNOW HOW WEW DO IT  
O YA,TELL DON JUAN I GOT HIS PURPLE GATORS WHEN HES READY :biggrin:


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2007, 06:39 PM~9310124
> *EVERY CAR WE HOP IS HI-LOW EQUIPPED
> SO ALL HATER CAN EAT A FAT DICK,
> IF YOU CANT BEAT EM YOU MIGHT AS WELL JOIN THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> TEAM HI-LOW
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 26 2007, 05:22 PM~9310492
> *I GOT U HOMEBOY1 U KNOW HOW WEW DO IT
> O YA,TELL DON JUAN I GOT HIS PURPLE GATORS WHEN HES READY :biggrin:
> *


well be doing another colabo real soon.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

SUP KILLER!!! WHat you up too? how is the project coming along? :biggrin: 

BIG TIME HYDRAULICS PORTLAND OREGUN #1 MOFO"S!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 10 2007, 08:17 PM~9421890
> *SUP KILLER!!! WHat you up too? how is the project coming along?  :biggrin:
> 
> BIG TIME HYDRAULICS PORTLAND OREGUN #1 MOFO"S!!!
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 24 2007, 07:26 AM~9072126
> *whats up happy? howz tha 62 comin?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:wave:


----------



## 155/80/13

hey man you still got any misc parts for a 2dr fleet?


----------



## 155/80/13

need the pass. side door rocker moldings


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 19 2007, 11:59 PM~9490199
> *hey man you still got any misc parts for a 2dr fleet?
> *


yep what you need homie?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 20 2007, 12:00 AM~9490203
> *need the pass. side door rocker moldings
> *


 yep the door and rocker, i have a side pad kit ready for a 2dr also all the way down.


----------



## 155/80/13

how much for just the door rocker mouldings


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 20 2007, 12:03 AM~9490232
> *how much for just the door rocker mouldings
> *


there is 1 on the door and 1 under the door that goes up in the front and back


----------



## 155/80/13

yea i need both


----------



## 155/80/13

with clips if you got any :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 20 2007, 12:07 AM~9490265
> *yea i need both
> *


like 75.oo each with the clips theyre in good shape too.


----------



## 155/80/13

can you post pics


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 20 2007, 12:16 AM~9490335
> *can you post pics
> *


yep gimme a couple days.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 17 2007, 04:03 PM~9249368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this tre is for sale 25k obo


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 17 2007, 04:03 PM~9249368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## L-Dogg LoLo

what's up bigtime when are you starting up the hops again, there isn't really shit up here. Just gotta find time to come down and play


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by L-Dogg LoLo_@Jan 22 2008, 01:29 PM~9756231
> *what's up bigtime when are you starting up the hops again, there isn't really shit up here.  Just gotta find time to come down and play
> *


couple more months homie somethin will be goin on stay tuned.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Any pics of the two door yet? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 22 2008, 09:51 PM~9760290
> *Any pics of the two door yet?  :biggrin:
> *


not just yet bro i will post pics asap stay tuned.


----------



## Spanky

INDIVIDUALS C.C.-OK 10TH ANNUAL PICNIC


----------



## BIGKILLA503

08 IS HERE ABOUT TIME TO BREAK SOME FOOLS OFF FOR REALS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 10:59 PM~6907489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HERE IT COMES IN 08 
1 PUMP TO THE NOSE STREET CAR :0 FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 07:18 PM~6641256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT WAIT FOR THA GOOD WEATHER, TO BUST THIS OUT :biggrin: 
PAINTED IN 03


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 28 2008, 09:33 PM~9807563
> *08 IS HERE ABOUT TIME TO BREAK SOME FOOLS OFF FOR REALS
> *


No shit.... Cause you didn't do it in 06' or 07' !!!!! 


























Just fuckin with your grape....Get out there fool, and do the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 28 2008, 10:33 PM~9809223
> *No shit.... Cause you didn't do it in 06' or 07' !!!!!
> Just fuckin with your grape....Get out there fool, and do the damn thing :biggrin:
> *


ITS OK RON I WILL BE DOWN TO VISIT YOU IN 08 :0 
P.S I DONT RUN BIG TIRES TO HIT BUMPER.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 08:00 AM~9811724
> *ITS OK RON I WILL BE DOWN TO VISIT YOU IN 08 :0
> P.S I DONT RUN BIG TIRES TO HIT BUMPER.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 28 2008, 10:33 PM~9809223
> *No shit.... Cause you didn't do it in 06' or 07' !!!!!
> Just fuckin with your grape....Get out there fool, and do the damn thing :biggrin:
> *


you aint right :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 28 2008, 08:57 PM~9807830
> *HERE IT COMES IN 08
> 1 PUMP TO THE NOSE STREET CAR :0 FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 29 2008, 10:00 AM~9811724
> *ITS OK RON I WILL BE DOWN TO VISIT YOU IN 08 :0
> P.S I DONT RUN BIG TIRES TO HIT BUMPER.
> *


I don't need 16 batteries to do 85 .... :0 I see you ''Mr-Happy'' . :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2008, 11:36 PM~9829016
> *I don't need 16 batteries to do 85 .... :0  I see you ''Mr-Happy'' . :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 31 2008, 12:36 AM~9829016
> *I don't need 16 batteries to do 85 .... :0  I see you ''Mr-Happy'' . :biggrin:
> *


MY IMPALA HAS 14 BATTERIES AND IT HIT 95 WHEN YOU SEEN IT LAST.
BUT THAT WAS LAST YEARS INCHES............
YOUR IMPALA NEVER EVEN DID 85 MY GOLD ONE HIT 86 IN 06 GO FIGURE.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2008, 11:36 PM~9829016
> *I don't need 16 batteries to do 85 .... :0  I see you ''Mr-Happy'' . :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 u cry too much!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2008, 09:10 AM~9830472
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 u cry too much!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


Eat a dick Happy.... :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jan 31 2008, 10:19 AM~9831601
> *Eat a dick Happy.... :biggrin:
> *


suck balls home boy!!! :0 :0 :0 fuck it lets hop :0 :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2008, 10:10 AM~9830472
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 u cry too much!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


you fool...thats a fact , not no cryin...you was cryin about my big tires too...so who's the winer now fat boy.....Hurry up with that 62 ,so I can make you waste some money drivin around and takin losses :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2008, 12:23 AM~9839206
> *you fool...thats a fact , not no cryin...you was cryin about my big tires too...so who's the winer now fat boy.....Hurry up with that 62 ,so I can make you waste some money drivin around and takin losses :biggrin:
> *


u make no sense goof ball!!! :0 :0 :0 u take a loss oh i forgot ur a majestic now u cant take a loss :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: go tell ur daddy todd to give u a hand so u can beat me!!! :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2008, 07:27 AM~9839869
> *u make no sense goof ball!!! :0  :0  :0 u take a loss oh i forgot ur a majestic now u cant take a loss :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh: go tell ur daddy todd to give u a hand so u can beat me!!! :0  :0
> *


oh chit!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

u guys should start your own topic.........!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2008, 08:27 AM~9839869
> *u make no sense goof ball!!! :0  :0  :0 u take a loss oh i forgot ur a majestic now u cant take a loss :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh: go tell ur daddy todd to give u a hand so u can beat me!!! :0  :0
> *


 bump because its goin down in her... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2008, 07:27 AM~9839869
> *u make no sense goof ball!!! :0  :0  :0 u take a loss oh i forgot ur a majestic now u cant take a loss :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh: go tell ur daddy todd to give u a hand so u can beat me!!! :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS RIGHT, DADDY WILL GET BROKE OFF TOO. :0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

what up every body her we go ding ding round 





OHHHH I LOST COUNT LOL WHAT UP RON
ITS JOHN


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 1 2008, 08:27 AM~9839869
> *FRITO LAY <span style=\'color:blue\'>TO SPONSOR YOU GUYS....fOR ALL THAT CHIPPIN*


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2008, 09:27 PM~9845960
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS RIGHT, DADDY WILL GET BROKE OFF TOO. :0
> *


fuck you and your so called 95 inches you have never went to a show and got a 95 its all hear say and happy you a fucking clown homie you shouldn't even be in grown conversations both you haters cant fuck with the dream team set the date and well do it team cry baby haters vs the dream team fuck these little girls ron


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 2 2008, 08:36 PM~9851383
> *fuck you and your so called 95 inches you have never went to a show and got a 95 its all hear say and happy you a fucking clown homie you shouldn't even be in grown conversations both you haters cant fuck with the dream team set the date and well do it team cry baby haters vs the dream team fuck these little girls ron
> *


 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 1 2008, 10:38 PM~9846835
> *YOU AND LIL' MAN SHOULD SEE ABOUT GETTIN FRITO LAY </span><span style=\'color:blue\'>TO SPONSOR YOU GUYS....fOR ALL THAT CHIPPIN
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 2 2008, 06:36 PM~9851383
> *fuck you and your so called 95 inches you have never went to a show and got a 95 its all hear say and happy you a fucking clown homie you shouldn't even be in grown conversations both you haters cant fuck with the dream team set the date and well do it team cry baby haters vs the dream team fuck these little girls ron
> *


first of of all fuck you second of all i aint no girl test me :0 :0 or a punk home boy!!!! hater the one hating is u the dream team aint shit u could have the glory for now but its all going to be crashing down just like my bumper!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 2 2008, 07:36 PM~9851383
> *fuck you and your so called 95 inches you have never went to a show and got a 95 its all hear say and happy you a fucking clown homie you shouldn't even be in grown conversations both you haters cant fuck with the dream team set the date and well do it team cry baby haters vs the dream team fuck these little girls ron
> *


FUCK YOU FAT BACK 
BIGTIME ALREADY BROKE YOUR ASS OFF
08 HOMIE YOUR GOING DOWN AGAIN.
LOOKS LIKE ME AND HAPPY GONNA BE BREAKING YOU OFF FAT BACK.
FUCK YOU AND YOUR "TEAM" IM A RIDER ALL ALONE AND BROKE YOUR ASS OFF.
SOUND LIKE ITS ABOUT THAT TIME

BIGTIME 1 WIN VS STREETLIFE 1/2 WIN SO GET THE MUSHROOM OUTTA YOUR NECK.
THAT 61 AINT SHIT AND EITHER ARE YOU SO GO POUT IN A CORNER.

HATER NEVER HOMIE YOU A HATER BITCH. IT OK YOU WILL GET BROKE OFF BIGTIME AGAIN CHUMP.
SHIT YOU LOST UP HERE WHERE YOU BEEN? LONG DRIVE TO LOOSE HUH


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2008, 10:33 AM~9854483
> *first of of all fuck you second of all i aint no girl test me :0  :0  or a punk home boy!!!! hater the one hating is u the dream team aint shit u could have the glory for now but its all going to be crashing down just like my bumper!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


HAPPY IT LOOKS LIKE WE WILL BE TAKING OUT TEAM CRACKER THIS YEAR.
I GOT SOMETHING ELSE FOR THEIR ASS TOO :0 
IM READY MY SHOP IS READY THE CARS ARE READY.
HUURY WIT THAT DUCE LETS GO DO THESE FOOLS IN.
YOU KNOW THEY GONNA HAVE BIG TIRES.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2008, 10:33 AM~9854483
> *first of of all fuck you second of all i aint no girl test me :0  :0  or a punk home boy!!!! hater the one hating is u the dream team aint shit u could have the glory for now but its all going to be crashing down just like my bumper!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


HAPPY IT LOOKS LIKE WE WILL BE TAKING OUT TEAM CRACKER THIS YEAR.
I GOT SOMETHING ELSE FOR THEIR ASS TOO :0 
IM READY MY SHOP IS READY THE CARS ARE READY.
HUURY WIT THAT DUCE LETS GO DO THESE FOOLS IN.
YOU KNOW THEY GONNA HAVE BIG TIRES.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 2 2008, 07:36 PM~9851383
> *fuck you and your so called 95 inches you have never went to a show and got a 95 its all hear say and happy you a fucking clown homie you shouldn't even be in grown conversations both you haters cant fuck with the dream team set the date and well do it team cry baby haters vs the dream team fuck these little girls ron
> *


WE CAN FUCK WITH YOU, WE ALREADY SERVED YOUR ASS UP
I KNOW YOU BLOCKED THAT FROM YOUR MEMORY BOY, THE PINK 64 BROKE YOU OFF PERIOD.
I DONT CARE TO HOP THE TEAM JUST YOUR ASS 08 IM JUST SERVING YOUR ASS.
STAY TUNED YOU WILL SEE WHEN WERE PULLING OUR SHIT UP ON YOU.


----------



## AndrewH

dam you fools all gotta act like this shit is hard or takes any skill. it dont prove nothing, I'm moving to japan, they still ride for fun over there.


----------



## cowboy

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 11:06 AM~9854668
> *WE CAN FUCK WITH YOU, WE ALREADY SERVED YOUR ASS UP
> I KNOW YOU BLOCKED THAT FROM YOUR MEMORY BOY, THE PINK 64 BROKE YOU OFF PERIOD.
> I DONT CARE TO HOP THE TEAM JUST YOUR ASS 08 IM JUST SERVING YOUR ASS.
> STAY TUNED YOU WILL SEE WHEN WERE PULLING OUR SHIT UP ON YOU.
> *


 OK HERE WE GO WITH THEM PICTURES OF A COUPLE RIDERS THAT ARE FOR SELL


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/2car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

]My Webpage[/URL]


> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Feb 3 2008, 12:40 PM~9855262
> *]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/13car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/4car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/5car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/7car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/16car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/15car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/14car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/13car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/12car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/11car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/10car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/8car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/6car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## cowboy

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Feb 3 2008, 01:11 PM~9855476
> *http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/6car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


 THE 64 AND THE CUTLASS ARE NOT FOR SALE!!!! JUST THE REGAL AND THE MONTE CARLO!!! 6500 FOR THE CUTLASS AND 3500 FOR THE MONTE CARLO WITHOUT PAINT/ WE CAN TALK ABOUT HYDROS ON THE MONTE!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

sup-killa :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Feb 3 2008, 12:44 PM~9855291
> *http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/13car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


6500.00 obo single pump 62" piston pump, adex 10 batteries,chrome arms chrome adjust trail arms. 79,000 miles. HITS BUMPEER HARD.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Feb 3 2008, 12:46 PM~9855309
> *http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/4car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


this one is 3000.00 all parts too. frame done powdercoated,powdercoat gas tank spindles axle, battery tray done complete needs set up, have set up for extra cash.


----------



## showandgo

you on your way to detroit to get that


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 3 2008, 01:31 PM~9855582
> *sup-killa  :biggrin:
> *


tryin to make room too many cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i only save chevys


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 3 2008, 01:37 PM~9855612
> *you on your way to detroit to get that
> *


pm me the list bro ive been waiting.


----------



## showandgo

im sorry i thought i did. i will do it right now. oh let me know details on the regal one of my boys is looking for a car kinda done


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Feb 3 2008, 01:05 PM~9855440
> *http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/13car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 04:32 PM~9855589
> *6500.00 obo single pump 62" piston pump, adex 10 batteries,chrome arms chrome adjust trail arms. 79,000 miles. HITS BUMPEER HARD.
> *


 :0 any video of it on the bumpa


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

we will see hpefully soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 09:57 AM~9854614
> *FUCK YOU FAT BACK
> BIGTIME ALREADY BROKE YOUR ASS OFF
> 08 HOMIE YOUR GOING DOWN AGAIN.
> LOOKS LIKE ME AND HAPPY GONNA BE BREAKING YOU OFF FAT BACK.
> FUCK YOU AND YOUR "TEAM" IM A RIDER ALL ALONE AND BROKE YOUR ASS OFF.
> SOUND LIKE ITS ABOUT THAT TIME
> 
> BIGTIME 1 WIN VS STREETLIFE 1/2 WIN SO GET THE MUSHROOM OUTTA YOUR NECK.
> THAT 61 AINT SHIT AND EITHER ARE YOU SO GO POUT IN A CORNER.
> 
> HATER NEVER HOMIE YOU A HATER BITCH. IT OK YOU WILL GET BROKE OFF BIGTIME AGAIN CHUMP.
> SHIT YOU LOST UP HERE WHERE YOU BEEN? LONG DRIVE TO LOOSE HUH
> *




that car is never guna do inches like you say it does...."at the shop it did 95" at the shop it did 100"...like i said no has seen it...is it on video....wait it is.....but chronicals had to delete the part when it got stuck....and the pic in ur avatar at blue lake....well it got stuck there and it was no 95" so stop lyeing to urself and all ur fans....paahahahahahahahaahaaahaahahahah


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Feb 3 2008, 12:09 PM~9855467
> *http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/10car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *




isn't that the car u guys got from preston?...that bcar never did 62" like you say....dont false advertise please...thank you


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 6 2008, 03:34 PM~9879337
> *isn't that the car u guys got from preston?...that bcar never did 62" like you say....dont false advertise please...thank you
> *


was a double 14 batts did 50
IS NOW A SINGLE W/ LOCK UP DOING WHAT I SAID IT DOES

SO FUCK YOU YOU LITTLE PUNK.
KEEP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH I COME TO YOUR DADS SHOP AND SERVE HIS ASS UP.


----------



## cowboy

> isn't that the car u guys got from preston?...that bcar never did 62" like you say....dont false advertise please...thank you
> [/quote
> FIRST OF ALL GET YOUR VOCABULARY RIGHT BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH YOUNGSTA AND QUIT STARTING SHIT ! YOU GOT A PICTURE OF SOMEONE ELSE ON YOUR NAME SO THAT SHOWS THAT YOU HIDE BEHIDE THIS NAME ! THATS ME IN THE PICTURE RIGHT THERE I AINT HIDING OR DUCCIN AN I GOT MAJOR LOVE FOR SOME OF YALL CUZZ I GOT FAMILY THAT REP YOUR CLUB! YOU DONT BELIEVE THE REGAL HITS 62 , THEN BY ALL MEANS COME DOWN WITH A CAR AND NOSE UP! WE WORK HARD PULLIN ALL THAT BULLSHIT OUT THAT USED TO BE IN THERE AND REBUILDING , YES REBUILD AND NEW PAINT ON THE TOP! NEW GUTS ! SO KNOW WHEN YOU SAY "YOU GUYS" YOU TALKIN TO ME TOO CUZZ I AM PART OF BIG TIME ALL THE TIME ,ANYTIME , AND EVERYTIME! ONE LOVE


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 6 2008, 07:16 PM~9881597
> *was a double 14 batts did 50
> IS NOW A SINGLE W/ LOCK UP DOING WHAT I SAID IT DOES
> 
> SO FUCK YOU YOU LITTLE PUNK.
> KEEP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH I COME TO YOUR DADS SHOP AND SERVE HIS ASS UP.
> *













you cant face this...SINGLE PUMP DOING 80+ ON 13'S AND LAYS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 6 2008, 11:33 PM~9883819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant face this...SINGLE PUMP DOING 70 ON 13'S AND LAYS AND LOOKS LIKE SHIT,WITH NO CHROME.
> *


most i seen that do iz 70 so fuck you kid,
and i am going to serve that ragety wagon with the candy cutlass dont worry
FUCK YOU YOUR A FUCKING HATER PUNK
FUCK YOU YOUR A FUCKING HATER PUNK


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 6 2008, 11:33 PM~9883819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant face this...SINGLE PUMP DOING 70 ON 13'S AND LAYS AND LOOKS LIKE SHIT,WITH NO CHROME.
> *


most i seen that do iz 70 so fuck you kid,
and i am going to serve that ragety wagon with the candy cutlass dont worry
FUCK YOU YOUR A FUCKING HATER PUNK
FUCK YOU YOUR A FUCKING HATER PUNK


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 6 2008, 11:33 PM~9883819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant face this...SINGLE PUMP DOING 70 ON 13'S AND LAYS IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT AND IT HAS NO PAINT ,CHROME OR INTERIOR WE BUILT IT VERY CHEAP AND IT ALL WE CAN COME UP WITH. I REALLY WISH WE COULD BE LIKE THOSE GUYS AT BIGTIME, HOPPING REAL HIGH WITH ALL THOSE NICE CARS.MAN THOSE GUYS AT BIGTIME REALLY KNOW ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND ALL I CAN DO IS HATE ON THEM I GET MAD AT MYSELF BUT ITS COOL IM A HATER.
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 6 2008, 11:33 PM~9883819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant face this...SINGLE PUMP DOING 70 ON 13'S AND LAYS IT LOOKS LIKE SHIT AND IT HAS NO PAINT ,CHROME OR INTERIOR WE BUILT IT VERY CHEAP AND IT ALL WE CAN COME UP WITH. I REALLY WISH WE COULD BE LIKE THOSE GUYS AT BIGTIME, HOPPING REAL HIGH WITH ALL THOSE NICE CARS.MAN THOSE GUYS AT BIGTIME REALLY KNOW ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND ALL I CAN DO IS HATE ON THEM I GET MAD AT MYSELF BUT ITS COOL IM A HATER.
> *


----------



## himbone

sO ARE YOU COMING DOWN TO ORANGE COVE OR WHAT?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 7 2008, 09:25 AM~9885626
> *sO ARE YOU COMING DOWN TO ORANGE COVE OR WHAT?
> *


YES I AM FIRST SHOW OF YEAR FOE US


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 7 2008, 09:41 AM~9885722
> *YES I AM FIRST SHOW OF YEAR FOE US
> *


COOL ME TOO PROBABLY


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 7 2008, 07:56 AM~9885470
> *most i seen that do iz 70 so fuck you kid,
> and i am going to serve that ragety wagon with the candy cutlass dont worry
> FUCK YOU YOUR A FUCKING HATER PUNK
> FUCK YOU YOUR A FUCKING HATER PUNK
> *




you aint gunna do shit foo you and that cutlas....waiting for ever for that car what 3-4 years...about time


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 7 2008, 04:23 PM~9888562
> *COOL ME TOO PROBABLY
> *


alright we can get this hop going down finally.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 7 2008, 03:23 PM~9888562
> *COOL ME TOO PROBABLY
> *


DONT BACK OUT NOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 7 2008, 07:56 AM~9885470
> *most i seen that do iz 70 so fuck you kid,
> and i am going to serve that ragety wagon with the candy cutlass dont worry
> FUCK YOU YOUR A FUCKING HATER PUNK
> FUCK YOU YOUR A FUCKING HATER PUNK
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Feb 3 2008, 12:40 PM~9855262
> *http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/2car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


88 ls


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Feb 3 2008, 12:46 PM~9855309
> *http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/4car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


frame done all suspension done battery tray done need very little 3000.00


----------



## LOCOS63

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 7 2008, 08:56 AM~9885470
> *most i seen that do iz 70 so fuck you kid,
> and i am going to serve that ragety wagon with the candy cutlass dont worry
> FUCK YOU YOUR A FUCKING HATER PUNK
> FUCK YOU YOUR A FUCKING HATER PUNK
> *


WE ARE GONNA GIVE YOU NOTHING BUT DICK BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 7 2008, 09:04 PM~9891239
> *DONT BACK OUT NOW!! :biggrin:
> *


WE CAN PUT SOME CASH ON IT, SAY IF SOMEONE DONT SHOW THEY GOT TO PAY? I KNOW ILL BE THERE SO???????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 9 2008, 04:52 PM~9903271
> *WE CAN PUT SOME CASH ON IT, SAY IF SOMEONE DONT SHOW THEY GOT TO PAY? I KNOW ILL BE THERE SO???????
> *


 :thumbsup: I will be there
State to State in 08'


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 9 2008, 05:35 PM~9903845
> *:thumbsup: I will be there
> State to State in 08'
> *


X2


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 9 2008, 03:52 PM~9903271
> *WE CAN PUT SOME CASH ON IT, SAY IF SOMEONE DONT SHOW THEY GOT TO PAY? I KNOW ILL BE THERE SO???????
> *


i said we will be there trust me homie we will be there.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

orange cove was super tyght last year... gunna be nuts this year!!!


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 9 2008, 08:39 PM~9905063
> *orange cove was super tyght last year... gunna be nuts this year!!!
> *


SUP BROTHA LOL U KNO THIS MAYNE LOL


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 9 2008, 08:39 PM~9905063
> *orange cove was super tyght last year... gunna be nuts this year!!!
> *


YEAH HOMIE THE CUTLASS IS GOING AND THE 64.
THEYRE GONNA TRIP


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

Uce and R.O. will take good care of us big dog. Just like last year.. Good peeps!! Cant wait to kick it again.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 10 2008, 03:02 PM~9909714
> *Uce and R.O. will take good care of us big dog. Just like last year.. Good peeps!! Cant wait to kick it again.
> *


BREAK IN A COUPLE BACK BUMPERS. :0


----------



## PuroLocos83

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 7 2008, 12:33 AM~9883819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant face this...SINGLE PUMP DOING 80+ ON 13'S AND LAYSand killer always talking about chrome and Kandy paint but wtf has chrome and paint done for him if he can only hit bumper once a year and this wagon has hit the bumper for years and hit bumper every time its out!!! and killer makes his cars look bad even with all that chrome cuz he cant hit the bumper.
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 07:05 PM~6641156
> *
> 
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k31/ONET...IDUALSMONTE.jpg[/[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:01 PM~6907515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OVER AND OVER AGAIN


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 5 2007, 11:08 PM~6916258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 28 2007, 10:37 PM~7114039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GET THE POINT MUTHAFUCKER


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jan 5 2007, 10:02 PM~6915650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 11 2008, 09:25 AM~9915091
> *BREAK IN A COUPLE BACK BUMPERS. :0
> *


 :0 :0 Oh Shit,,,,,,,,,, I cant wait 2 see that Cutty Get Up Homie.......


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Feb 11 2008, 09:01 PM~9920480
> *:0  :0 Oh Shit,,,,,,,,,, I cant wait 2 see that Cutty Get Up Homie.......
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## PuroLocos83

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 11 2008, 09:46 PM~9920360
> *OVER AND OVER AGAIN
> *



like I said "once a year"!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOCOS63

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Feb 12 2008, 12:20 PM~9924350
> *like I said "once a year"!! :biggrin:
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=O3F9iD3brDI


----------



## LOCOS63

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Feb 12 2008, 12:20 PM~9924350
> *like I said "once a year"!! :biggrin:
> *


 WITH THAT VIDEO I GET THE POINT MUTHAFUCKER !!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

COWBOY What's up homie, its nacho... Miss you guys man... Hopefully i'll be up there soon, had to go to mexico on a family emergency and well, cancelled the Oregon trip bc of it... See you guys soon I hope.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :rofl: :rofl: 
WOW, A FULL CLUB OF HATERS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Feb 12 2008, 12:20 PM~9924350
> *like I said "once a year"!! :biggrin:
> *


THAT CAR HAS MORE CASH INTO IT THAN ANY YOU GUYS HAVE INTO A CAR SO GO FUCK YOURSELF.


----------



## PuroLocos83

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 12 2008, 11:57 PM~9930107
> *THAT CAR HAS MORE CASH INTO IT THAN ANY YOU GUYS HAVE INTO A CAR SO GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> *


Well you should put your car in show if it all that and stay out the pit!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Feb 13 2008, 08:46 AM~9932001
> *Well you should put your car in show if it all that and stay out the pit!!
> *


I RUN THA HOP PIT IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHERE THE FUCK YOUR ASS BEEN?


ALL YOU GUYS HAVE IS STUCK,
GO GET SOMETHING STUCK IN THA MIDDLE OF THE FREEWAY.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 12 2008, 10:57 PM~9930107
> *THAT CAR HAS MORE CASH INTO IT THAN ANY YOU GUYS HAVE INTO A CAR SO GO FUCK YOURSELF.
> *


LEAD MUST BE EXPENSIVE UP THERE :0


----------



## LOCOS63

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 13 2008, 10:14 AM~9932527
> *LEAD MUST BE EXPENSIVE UP THERE :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PuroLocos83

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2008, 10:27 AM~9932251
> *I RUN THA HOP PIT IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHERE THE FUCK YOUR ASS BEEN?
> ALL YOU GUYS HAVE IS STUCK,
> GO GET SOMETHING STUCK IN THA MIDDLE OF THE FREEWAY.
> *



The car in your in your avatar is stuck IDIOT!! I'm in the pit all the time and you ain't running shit!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WHICH CAR IS YOURS LOCOS? DONT GET MAD JST A QUESTION


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Feb 13 2008, 05:58 PM~9936075
> *The car in your in your avatar is stuck IDIOT!! I'm in the pit all the time and you ain't running shit!!
> *


ok your right ,we will see summer is real soon.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 13 2008, 10:14 AM~9932527
> *LEAD MUST BE EXPENSIVE UP THERE :0
> *


I WOULDNT KNOW :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 13 2008, 10:14 AM~9932527
> *LEAD MUST BE EXPENSIVE UP THERE :0
> *


I WOULDNT KNOW :uh:


----------



## cowboy

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 12 2008, 08:22 PM~9928339
> *COWBOY What's up homie, its nacho... Miss you guys man... Hopefully i'll be up there soon, had to go to mexico on a family emergency and well, cancelled the Oregon trip bc of it... See you guys soon I hope.
> *


what up NACHO hope to see you soon as well homie and things are moving pretty good now so we looking fiedme :wave: RESPECTS!


----------



## cowboy

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 13 2008, 07:36 PM~9936906
> *WHICH CAR IS YOURS LOCOS? DONT GET MAD JST A QUESTION
> *


ITS MOST LIKLY THE ONE IN THE PIC UNLESS HE IS POSTING SOMEONE ELSES PIC UP ON HIS AV BUT IM GLAD TO SEE THAT SOMEONE HAS THE BALLS TO IDENTFY THEM SELVES INSTEAD OF BEING A BITCH AND HIDING BEHIDE A NAME AND COMPUTER! CHECK IT OUT YOU HATERS THAT OUR REPPIN THE PURO LOCOS THAT MY PRIMOS REP AS WELL , IM NOT GOING TO LET YOU CONTINUE THIS BULLSHIT ASS BEEF SHIT CUZZ WE ALL NEED TO STICK TOGETHER IN THE NW AND REALLY OREGON AS A WHOLE! SO WHAT I PURPOSE TO YOU HATIN ASS ******* IS WHY DONT WE JUST GET DOWN ONE ON ONE, YOU WHOEVER HAS THE PROBLEM WITH THE "I" OR BIG TIME HYDRAULICS, FUCK LETS JUST GET A FAIR ONE! I COME OUT WITH MY PRIMO AND WE HANDLE THIS CUZZ REGUARDLESS WE ARE STILL REPPIN OREGON AND ILL SHOW YOU WE DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT ,WE DONT HATE WE CONGRADULATE!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

f-ck all the haters killer... no need to spend your time telling people who's running it... that's why they hate in the 1st place, cuss they know who's best.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Feb 14 2008, 03:09 PM~9943195
> *f-ck all the haters killer... no need to spend your time telling people who's running it... that's why they hate in the 1st place, cuss they know who's best.
> *


i know they cant see me homie, they know too.
HOPE THE FAM IS DOING WELL TELL MOM AND DAD I SEND MY RESPECTS,
HOPE TO SEE YOU AND PEPE SOON.


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2008, 09:14 AM~9994573
> *  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ALMOST TIME HUH HAPPY


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 10:59 PM~6907489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Feb 3 2008, 01:14 PM~9855495
> *THE 64 AND THE CUTLASS ARE NOT FOR SALE!!!! JUST THE REGAL AND THE MONTE CARLO!!! 6500 FOR THE REGAL AND 3500 FOR THE MONTE CARLO WITHOUT PAINT/ WE CAN TALK ABOUT HYDROS ON THE MONTE!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


awww now that aint nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



lol just save that olds for me when yall ready to get rid of it....   :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

gh


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 27 2008, 08:51 AM~10041431
> *gh
> *


HUH?


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 27 2008, 08:44 PM~10046885
> *HUH?
> *


 :uh: ??  haha. wuddup killa. wuddup kev. hopefully i'll have a new ride this weekend.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Feb 27 2008, 11:08 PM~10047689
> *:uh: ??  haha. wuddup killa. wuddup kev. hopefully i'll have a new ride this weekend.
> *


savage gonna be clownin ??!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

of course.. ill be doin it bigtime. first stop is going to be gettin a battery charger on the way home haha.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

super tyght savage!!!


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 29 2008, 07:38 PM~10061862
> *super tyght savage!!!
> *



hopefully ill be on the next volume homie!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

NO DOUBT!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 1 2008, 08:09 AM~10064250
> *NO DOUBT!!
> *



Right next to " DIAMOND MIKE'S " --" cover shot " ........RIGHT ?????


J/K , :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  

What's up fellas !!!


----------



## savageloc24

heres a clip of it homie. gotta say thanks to killa, cowboy and j dub for stayin late helping get it done. thanks to rider too for coming out and filming it.


----------



## savageloc24




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

lookin good ace!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WERENT YOU GUYS IN TRUUCHA HOPPING AGAINST TODD FROM MAJESTICS ?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 3 2008, 08:16 PM~10081656
> *heres a clip of it homie.  gotta say thanks to killa, cowboy and j dub for stayin late helping get it done. thanks to rider too for coming out and filming it.
> 
> 
> *


What did you break the arm or the joint????


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 4 2008, 01:32 AM~10083682
> *What did you break the arm or the joint????
> *


joint we fixed it.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 3 2008, 09:16 PM~10081656
> *heres a clip of it homie.  gotta say thanks to killa, cowboy and j dub for stayin late helping get it done. thanks to rider too for coming out and filming it.
> 
> 
> *


DONT TRIP SAVAGE I LIKE DOIN THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!
ANYTHING YOU NEED HOMIE HIT US UP.
HAVE FUN HOMIE, HOPE YOU FIND SOME VICTIMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 3 2008, 09:16 PM~10081656
> *heres a clip of it homie.  gotta say thanks to killa, cowboy and j dub for stayin late helping get it done. thanks to rider too for coming out and filming it.
> 
> 
> *


FORGOT TO SAY 
SINGLE PUMP WITH 10 BATTERIES.


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by cowboy+Feb 3 2008, 01:07 PM~9855455-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/12car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like my homeboy Tony's 65 in the pic.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 01:35 PM~9855600
> *this one is 3000.00 all parts too. frame done powdercoated,powdercoat gas tank spindles axle, battery tray done complete needs set up, have set up for extra cash.
> *


Good deal, like getting a frame done and getting a free car.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 4 2008, 09:12 AM~10085201
> *joint we fixed it.
> *


Coo looked crazy when it landed like that tight gas hop


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 3 2008, 10:09 PM~10082801
> *WERENT YOU GUYS IN TRUUCHA HOPPING AGAINST TODD FROM MAJESTICS ?
> *


no they were on RIDER CHRONICLES hopping against Majestics :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 3 2008, 09:19 PM~10081695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL,,I GUESS IM NOT GETTING THAT CAR!!I CAME TOO LATE WITH $$,,IS ALL GOOD,,THAT MEANS I HAVE TO BUILD A NEW ONE MY SELF,,WATCH OUT SINGLE PUMPERS,,KEEP AN EYE FOR ME!!  :0


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 3 2008, 10:19 PM~10081695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Mar 4 2008, 10:29 AM~10085352
> *Looks like my homeboy Tony's 65 in the pic.
> Good deal, like getting a frame done and getting a free car.
> *


whats up nick yeah thats tonys 65 were doing frame chrome under candy blue etc..
almost time aint it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 4 2008, 01:56 PM~10086810
> *WELL,,I GUESS IM NOT GETTING THAT CAR!!I CAME TOO LATE WITH $$,,IS ALL GOOD,,THAT MEANS I HAVE TO BUILD A NEW ONE MY SELF,,WATCH OUT SINGLE PUMPERS,,KEEP AN EYE FOR ME!!   :0
> *


SORRY HOMIE IT HAS A PROUD NEW OWNER UP NORTH
IM PRETTY SURE HE WILL BE OUT THERE DOIN BIG TIME SHIT.


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 4 2008, 10:21 PM~10091300
> *whats up nick yeah thats tonys 65 were doing frame chrome under candy blue etc..
> almost time aint it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Gonna be tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

Do you guys have a webpage?


----------



## Spanky

what's you guys' address? I'm gonna send the homie Kaleb a camera..


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 6 2008, 04:11 AM~10102279
> *what's you guys' address? I'm gonna send the homie Kaleb a camera..
> *


BIG TIME HYDRAULICS
311 E. RESERVE VANCOUVER, WASHINGTON 98661


----------



## REALTALK

:cheesy: SUP BIG TIME?? :wave: :wave:


----------



## savageloc24

aye killa you should have some more seattle business real soon homie.. to guys followed me to the store yesterday and wanted to know who did the car haha. i gave them your info they want a full wrap and the setup installed.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 6 2008, 10:24 AM~10103980
> *aye killa you should have some more seattle business real soon homie.. to guys followed me to the store yesterday and wanted to know who did the car haha. i gave them your info they want a full wrap and the setup installed.
> *


tight thanks homie


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 9 2008, 06:49 PM~10129437
> *tight thanks homie
> *



Sup-Killa , look's like the buisiness is really takin' off !!!
Congrats, homie !!

Respectfully , D-


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 9 2008, 07:58 PM~10129534
> *Sup-Killa , look's like the buisiness is really takin' off !!!
> Congrats, homie !!
> 
> Respectfully , D-
> *


about that time of year round here :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! I have no doubt you will do my ride right. Cant wait to get it back. COWBOY is the man!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

what up fam.


----------



## cowboy

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 10 2008, 09:19 PM~10139013
> *Thanks for the warm welcome guys!  I have no doubt you will do my ride right.  Cant wait to get it back.  COWBOY is the man!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE IT WILL BE NICE WE DOING A LIL SUPRISE FOR YOU BEFORE YOU GO OF TO THE SAND BOX


----------



## big nuts

WELL I GOT SOME BIG TIME SHIT!!!!!!!! REAL BIG TIME FROM LA!







:biggrin: whats up kitty :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 12 2008, 06:47 AM~10149856
> *WELL I GOT SOME BIG TIME SHIT!!!!!!!! REAL BIG TIME FROM LA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  whats up kitty :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


YOUR SHIT AINT BIGTIME AND NEVER WILL BE.


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 12 2008, 07:16 AM~10150264
> *YOUR SHIT AINT BIGTIME AND NEVER WILL BE.
> *


killa check your pm's homie..


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Mar 11 2008, 10:11 PM~10148684
> *THANKS HOMIE IT WILL BE NICE WE DOING A LIL SUPRISE FOR YOU BEFORE YOU GO OF TO THE SAND BOX
> *


A surprise you say???? I wonder what that could be? 

I spent last summer in Iraq, and now I get to go back again for 6 months


----------



## haze1995




----------



## haze1995

I want pics, lol.


----------



## Big Worm

Damn where the pics at homie .


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## himbone

i didnt think people still did the bread slice extensions


----------



## BIGKILLA503

THE REST WILL BE UP TOMMAROW NIGHT. GOTTA GET NEW BATTERIES.
HAZE 1995 CADILLAC INSTALL.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 16 2008, 09:35 PM~10184388
> *i didnt think people still did the bread slice extensions
> *


THATS WHAT HE ASKED FOR DIP SHIT. :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

this how i run my lac.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 16 2008, 09:37 PM~10184419
> *THATS WHAT HE ASKED FOR DIP SHIT. :uh:
> *


dam dont get your panties in a bunch im just playin with ya. so is the 64 ready for orange cove?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

1996 impala SS candy blue


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BIGTIME HYDRAULICS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

YEAH MY 96 TOO BABY :biggrin: 13" 72 SPOKE D'S


----------



## BIGKILLA503

HOW MANY HAVE A RUG LIKE THIS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

THE HOMIE CASPER DOIN IT IN HIS 60 RAG.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

THE HOMIE SCARE DOIN BIG TIME SHIT IN HIS DROP TRE
CANDIED ORANGE AT BIGTIME


----------



## BIGKILLA503

CHOCOLATES 1973 CAPRICE.PAINTED AT BIGTIME AND FIT WITH THEM 24''


----------



## BIGKILLA503

CHOCOLATES 1973 CAPRICE.PAINTED AT BIGTIME AND FIT WITH THEM 24''


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 16 2008, 11:11 PM~10184783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOMIE SCARE DOIN BIG TIME SHIT IN HIS DROP TRE
> CANDIED ORANGE AT BIGTIME
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## savageloc24

rides are looking good homies. killa let me know about the gears homie.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 16 2008, 10:31 PM~10184951
> *rides are looking good homies. killa let me know about the gears homie.
> *


hit me up at the shop tommarow i got you homie.


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 16 2008, 09:34 PM~10184972
> *hit me up at the shop tommarow i got you homie.
> *


alright homie will do.. appreciate the help


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 16 2008, 10:38 PM~10184994
> *alright homie will do.. appreciate the help
> *


ANY TIME HOMIE OUR CUSTOMERS STAY HAPPY


----------



## haze1995

Nice pics!!! I cant wait to see mine in person! You guys rock!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

REEL RIDERZ


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 16 2008, 10:06 PM~10184744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOMIE CASPER DOIN IT IN HIS 60 RAG.
> *


now thats real riding homies....

big casper doin it b"I"g style rollin the 60 drop,car is killin em in the shows and on the street...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

ANOTHER HAPPY BIGTIME PATRON.


----------



## savageloc24

caddy came out sick homie.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 18 2008, 09:48 PM~10202386
> *caddy came out sick homie.
> *


THANKS HOMIE ITS A CRUISER FOR SURE.


----------



## savageloc24




----------



## BIGKILLA503

YEAH ITS ABOUT THAT TIME.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 10:43 AM~10234846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH ITS ABOUT THAT TIME.
> *


looks like 70'' or so :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 23 2008, 11:36 AM~10235138
> *looks like 70'' or so :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 23 2008, 11:36 AM~10235138
> *looks like 70'' or so :uh:
> *


YEAH FUNNY ITS 102 SO HAVE YOUR 64 IN ORANGE COVE :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10235513
> *YEAH FUNNY ITS 102 SO HAVE YOUR 64 IN ORANGE COVE :biggrin:
> *


who are you trying to kid??? in order for that car to be doing 102, it'd have to be almost straight up and the guy behind it would have to be 8 feet tall... in that pic, like jimmy said... looks about 70... 75 TOPS!!! unless of course you are measuring to the top of the hood and that's being generous... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cowboy

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Mar 23 2008, 01:24 PM~10235614
> *who are you trying to kid??? in order for that car to be doing 102, it'd have to be almost straight up and the guy behind it would have to be 8 feet tall... in that pic, like jimmy said... looks about 70... 75 TOPS!!! unless of course you are measuring to the top of the hood and that's being generous...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wait a minute YOU RACE CARS AND YOUR ON A LOWRIDER SITE , UH .......... I THINK LOST AND FOUND IS TO THE LEFT BUDDY! YOU YOURSELF HAS NOT ANYTHING OVER 100 NOR HAVE SEEN IT DONE , TAKE IT FROM A TRU LOWRIDA THAT THAT WAS OVER A 100 AND TO BE EXACT ID CAUGHT IT AT LIKE 104 BUT KILLA ARGUED ME DOWN AND WE SETTLED ON 102. NO WORRIES , WE COMING REAL SOON TO ORANGE COVE AND YOU CAN SEE YOURSELF, BUT YOU MIGHT NEED TO MAKE YOUR WAY FROM THE RACE CAR SECTION IF THEY HAVE ONE IN A LOWRIDER SHOW :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :loco:


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Mar 23 2008, 03:11 PM~10236117
> *wait a minute YOU RACE CARS AND YOUR ON A LOWRIDER SITE , UH .......... I THINK LOST AND FOUND IS TO THE LEFT BUDDY! YOU YOURSELF HAS NOT ANYTHING OVER 100 NOR HAVE SEEN IT DONE , TAKE IT FROM A TRU LOWRIDA THAT THAT WAS OVER A 100 AND TO BE EXACT ID CAUGHT IT AT LIKE 104 BUT KILLA ARGUED ME DOWN AND WE SETTLED ON 102. NO WORRIES , WE COMING REAL SOON TO ORANGE COVE AND YOU CAN SEE YOURSELF, BUT YOU MIGHT NEED TO MAKE YOUR WAY FROM THE RACE CAR SECTION IF THEY HAVE ONE IN A LOWRIDER SHOW :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


hahaha... nice comeback there cowgirl... just because I race cars now and changed my screen name, don't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. I spent plenty of time behind a stick and the wheel of a lowrider(street and competition)to know a thing or two.... oh and I personally went over 100 inches 4 years ago, so maybe you should find out who you are talking to and get your shit straight before you get made to look like a fool. Just out of curiousity, where were you in, say 95??? Mini truckin???

I have an idea... how about instead of you always posting pics from behind the car, you actually take a pic of those raggedy piles from the side so everyone can see your high numbers... oh wait... they only work once in a while and only when they are stripped to the bone. Nevermind... when you get your ass handed to you in Orange Cove, think back to this conversation, it'll do you some good to just shut up and let the cars do the talking for you...

You won what??? ONCE with a stripped down POS (without the owner or anyone from YOUR shop on the switch) that had no business even being on the street??? How nice. You talk big shit for years and years and have one well known win to back it up??? Please... start making a name other than shit talker before you get anymore big headed.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Mar 23 2008, 11:43 AM~10234846-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH ITS ABOUT THAT TIME.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-himbone_@Mar 23 2008, 12:36 PM~10235138
> *looks like 70'' or so :uh:
> *


I been waiting to C you 2 nose up! should be a good hop!

Jim, will you be on your own switch?!


----------



## cowboy

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Mar 23 2008, 03:20 PM~10236161
> *hahaha... nice comeback there cowgirl... just because I race cars now and changed my screen name, don't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. I spent plenty of time behind a stick and the wheel of a lowrider(street and competition)to know a thing or two.... oh and I personally went over 100 inches 4 years ago, so maybe you should find out who you are talking to and get your shit straight before you get made to look like a fool. Just out of curiousity, where were you in, say 95??? Mini truckin???
> 
> I have an idea... how about instead of you always posting pics from behind the car, you actually take a pic of those raggedy piles from the side so everyone can see your high numbers... oh wait... they only work once in a while and only when they are stripped to the bone. Nevermind... when you get your ass handed to you in Orange Cove, think back to this conversation, it'll do you some good to just shut up and let the cars do the talking for you...
> 
> You won what??? ONCE with a stripped down POS that had no business even being on the street??? How nice. You talk big shit for years and years and have one well known win to back it up??? Please... start making a name other than shit talker before you get anymore big headed.
> *


NEVER OWED A MINI TRUCK AND IN 95 I WAS IN THE PENN HOMIE SO YOU GOT THE WRONG GUY, AND LOWRIDING IS A WAY OF LIFE NOT A FAD YOU DO AND THEN YOU DONT , YOU DO THIS AND THATS IT , REAL LOWRIDA! AND THE PIC IS MY BOY WITH HIS SHIT! I STAND BEHIDE NO NAME , THAT IS ME IN THAT PIC AND ME IN MY PIC ON THE SIDE INFRONT OF MY DUCE NOT SOME *** ASS RACE CAR ON A LOWRIDING SITE THEN MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE AN IDOIT WITH 1800'S RACE CAR BOY! WE ARE LETTING THE CARS DO THE TAKING BUT BY ALL MEANS IM A MAN AND I CAN SPEAK FOR MYSELF , DO YOU HAVE A CAR THAT GOES UP AND DOWN, WOULD YOU LIKE TO HOPE BOY?


----------



## cowboy

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Mar 23 2008, 03:20 PM~10236161
> *hahaha... nice comeback there cowgirl... just because I race cars now and changed my screen name, don't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. I spent plenty of time behind a stick and the wheel of a lowrider(street and competition)to know a thing or two.... oh and I personally went over 100 inches 4 years ago, so maybe you should find out who you are talking to and get your shit straight before you get made to look like a fool. Just out of curiousity, where were you in, say 95??? Mini truckin???
> 
> I have an idea... how about instead of you always posting pics from behind the car, you actually take a pic of those raggedy piles from the side so everyone can see your high numbers... oh wait... they only work once in a while and only when they are stripped to the bone. Nevermind... when you get your ass handed to you in Orange Cove, think back to this conversation, it'll do you some good to just shut up and let the cars do the talking for you...
> 
> You won what??? ONCE with a stripped down POS (without the owner or anyone from YOUR shop on the switch) that had no business even being on the street??? How nice. You talk big shit for years and years and have one well known win to back it up??? Please... start making a name other than shit talker before you get anymore big headed.
> *


ONE MORE TOKEN OF ADVICE TO YOU RACE CAR DRIVER , FIND OUT WHO THE FUCC YOU ARE TALKING TO BEFORE YOU DECIDE TO DISRESPECT ONE'S NAME CUZZ YOU HAVE NO IDEA FOR THE LIFE OF YOU , WHAT YOUR DOING, WHAT YOUR DISRESPECTING, OR WHO!


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Mar 23 2008, 03:38 PM~10236272
> *NEVER OWED A MINI TRUCK AND IN 95 I WAS IN THE PENN HOMIE SO YOU GOT THE WRONG GUY, AND LOWRIDING IS A WAY OF LIFE NOT A FAD YOU DO AND THEN YOU DONT , YOU DO THIS AND THATS IT , REAL LOWRIDA! AND THE PIC IS MY BOY WITH HIS SHIT! I STAND BEHIDE NO NAME , THAT IS ME IN THAT PIC AND ME IN MY PIC ON THE SIDE INFRONT OF MY DUCE NOT SOME *** ASS RACE CAR ON A LOWRIDING SITE THEN MAKE YOURSELF LOOK LIKE AN IDOIT WITH 1800'S RACE CAR BOY! WE ARE LETTING THE CARS DO THE TAKING BUT BY ALL MEANS IM A MAN AND I CAN SPEAK FOR MYSELF , DO YOU HAVE A CAR THAT GOES UP AND DOWN, WOULD YOU LIKE TO HOPE BOY?
> *



can someone translate this into coherent english please??? 

Look here cowgirl, while you were off paying your debt to society for being a dumb criminal that got caught, I was one of the minds at J&J Hydraulics and then Lugo's Hydraulics, in addition to a few other very well known shops that I worked at as well as companies that know me well ... I started lowriding when I was 15 finally stopped when I was 34... do the math. I spent 4 years traveling to EVERY LRM show in the country... Burn out finally set in, so I decided to step away and go racing. . Who knows, I may build a car again, but I doubt it. 

So like I said, you guys have fun getting your ass handed to you in Orange Cove... or are you gonna have a lame excuse again like you did NUMEROUS times last year for not showing up???


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Mar 23 2008, 03:43 PM~10236296
> *ONE MORE TOKEN OF ADVICE TO YOU RACE CAR DRIVER , FIND OUT WHO THE FUCC YOU ARE TALKING TO BEFORE YOU DECIDE TO DISRESPECT ONE'S NAME CUZZ YOU HAVE NO IDEA FOR THE LIFE OF YOU , WHAT YOUR DOING, WHAT YOUR DISRESPECTING, OR WHO!
> *



See, it's ignorance like this that makes me remember why I went racing... Everyone thinks they have to talk tough... I really don't give two shits about you or your "name"... it's a fucking internet screen name, get over it!!! Besides, you started talking shit about what I do, so if you can't take the heat... shut the fuck up!!


----------



## LunaticMark

OH BTW... I'm bored with you guys now, so reply all you want and talk whatever big shit you want... but I'm done here... 


so have a nice Easter everyone!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 10:43 AM~10234846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH ITS ABOUT THAT TIME.
> *


LIKE I SAID 
THIS RIDE IS A HATER MAGNET FOR REAL.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Mar 23 2008, 01:24 PM~10235614
> *who are you trying to kid??? in order for that car to be doing 102, it'd have to be almost straight up and the guy behind it would have to be 8 feet tall... in that pic, like jimmy said... looks about 70... 75 TOPS!!! unless of course you are measuring to the top of the hood and that's being generous...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OK THEN . IM 6 FEET TALL HOMIE HOPPING IT BY THE DRIVERS DOOR ARE YOUR GLASSES TOO THICK MOTHA FUCKA IM 72" TALL NOW TRY AGAIN.ITS 102 COOL IF YOU DONT THINK SO IN A FEW WEEKS IT WILL BE POSTED EVERYWHERE FOR YOU.AND ANYONE ELSE WHO IS A HATER/NON BELIEVER.


----------



## haze1995

Damn, its getting heated in here!!!! 

F*ck the haters guys. You know what you have so dont even worry about it.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 23 2008, 05:56 PM~10236971
> *Damn, its getting heated in here!!!!
> 
> F*ck the haters guys.  You know what you have so dont even worry about it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10235513
> *YEAH FUNNY ITS 102 SO HAVE YOUR 64 IN ORANGE COVE :biggrin:
> *


If you say so. you guys are to close to canada must be measuring in cm not in. anyways is it stuck cause i dont know many people who are crouching down looking at the rear suspension while they are hopping.


----------



## haze1995

dude, this car speaks for itself!!! If you dont believe it then come check it out yourself!!!! Dont come Ethug this thread. The car rocks and will do what the owners say it will!!!


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 23 2008, 11:49 PM~10239751
> *dude, this car speaks for itself!!!  If you dont believe it then come check it out yourself!!!!  Dont come Ethug this thread.  The car rocks and will do what the owners say it will!!!
> *


well bring your pink pom poms to match the car and come to orange cove


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

haze1995- homie im gonna help save yourself here lol. theres no reason to get involved with the arguement between BIGKILLA503 and HIMBONE. its been an on going thing for oh about a year now that i can atleast recall. so just sit back be entertained and enjoy the trash talking and the pics that get posted. even if 1 of them wins they will still talk trash to eachother and thats just how it goes until the next time they do it again. its a love, hate relationship. both cars get up but its gonna come down to whos gettin up higher without gettin stuck.

both guys have cars doin way more inches than me so i got nothing bad to say about either one. they are doing the thang.


----------



## haze1995

ok homie, I was just trying to stick up for the shop that installed my hydros. Just seemed kind of serious is all. Im not used to this love/hate stuff.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

ya homie. they are always doing the trash talkin about each other or each others cars. they do provide a good source of entertainment. then when they get down to it with the cars they put on a good show


----------



## haze1995

Im comin from the import world where there is no love/hate, just hate. Just not used to it.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

kool glad we could get u to our side hehe. just figure i save you any insults that may come your way for something you new little about between the 2 lol


----------



## haze1995

much appreciated!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2008, 01:10 AM~10239867
> *haze1995- homie im gonna help save yourself here lol.  theres no reason to get involved with the arguement between BIGKILLA503 and HIMBONE.  its been an on going thing for oh about a year now that i can atleast recall.  so just sit back be entertained and enjoy the trash talking and the pics that get posted.  even if 1 of them wins they will still talk trash to eachother and thats just how it goes until the next time they do it again.  its a love, hate relationship. both cars get up but its gonna come down to whos gettin up higher without gettin stuck.
> 
> both guys have cars doin way more inches than me so i got nothing bad to say about either one. they are doing the thang.
> *


True that!
I can put a car on the bumper, but street shit(45-55inch)these 2 are doing more then I want to do with a car!
Killa is my homie, club member, and building one of my cars, BUT this is between Killa and Jim, as long as my clubs name stays outta Jims mouth, its all good. One of these 2 will be crowned KING in may!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GOOD TIMES SOON!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 24 2008, 01:48 PM~10243268
> *True that!
> I can put a car on the bumper, but street shit(45-55inch)these 2 are doing more then I want to do with a car!
> Killa is my homie, club member, and building one of my cars, BUT this is between Killa and Jim, as long as my clubs name stays outta Jims mouth, its all good. One of these 2 will be crowned KING in may!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:biggrin:  photoshoot?  :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 24 2008, 06:32 PM~10244923
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:   photoshoot?    :biggrin:
> *


should be worthy of one when she is done!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

thats on lock!! bru bru!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 24 2008, 05:50 PM~10245401
> *should be worthy of one when she is done!
> *


lemme know homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

REEL RIDER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

*OH YA I DO WEDDINGS TOO.*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

haha ill go to a wedding youre doing lol


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 24 2008, 06:38 PM~10245926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REEL RIDER
> *


damn it there is killa hopping at his own wedding :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

haha ill go to a wedding youre doing lol


----------



## haze1995

oh, snap! can you come to my wedding?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

fuck house calls and shop calls. WEDDINGS CALLS are gonna be the new hit thing this summer


----------



## haze1995

true that!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

be comin to hit the switch and take home a new bitch lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

gonna take home ur pride and ur new bride. 


thank you thank you ill be playing here all week lol


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

for the big killa and fam!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2008, 09:07 PM~10247518
> *fuck house calls and shop calls.  WEDDINGS CALLS are gonna be the new hit thing this summer
> *


damn am i glad i aint gettin married...... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

ttt for the homies


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Mar 23 2008, 11:43 AM~10234846-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH ITS ABOUT THAT TIME.No fuckin shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 01:56 PM~10235513
> *YEAH FUNNY ITS 102 SO HAVE YOUR 64 IN ORANGE COVE :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give it 89 to 90 in that stuck photo :biggrin: Don't get your panties in a bunch Lil'Killa just callin it like I see it. Still goona have to re-think it though.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LegendsRacer66_@Mar 23 2008, 02:24 PM~10235614
> *who are you trying to kid??? in order for that car to be doing 102, it'd have to be almost straight up and the guy behind it would have to be 8 feet tall... in that pic, like jimmy said... looks about 70... 75 TOPS!!! unless of course you are measuring to the top of the hood and that's being generous...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

102 my ass


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 25 2008, 10:34 PM~10256685
> *102 my ass
> *


even if its not 102, your not on his level!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 26 2008, 12:20 AM~10257357
> *even if its not 102, your not on his level!
> *


We all started somewhere :biggrin: My stick at the shop goes to 101 and this video is from 3 weeks ago


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 26 2008, 12:05 AM~10257513
> *We all started somewhere :biggrin:  My stick at the shop goes to 101 and this video is from 3 weeks ago
> 
> *


just got to teach rivky bobby to stay back from the car, how the brownies? try emmm???


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 26 2008, 01:05 AM~10257513
> *We all started somewhere :biggrin:  My stick at the shop goes to 101 and this video is from 3 weeks ago
> 
> *



it sounds diffrent...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 26 2008, 01:21 AM~10257583
> *just got to teach rivky bobby to stay back from the car, how the brownies? try emmm???
> *


I aint fuckin wit em :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 25 2008, 11:05 PM~10257513
> *We all started somewhere :biggrin:  My stick at the shop goes to 101 and this video is from 3 weeks ago
> 
> *


garbage :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up big killa!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 26 2008, 12:05 AM~10257513
> *We all started somewhere :biggrin:  My stick at the shop goes to 101 and this video is from 3 weeks ago
> 
> *


ok you got me .
I GOT A 64 YOU IDIOT.
MY 64 WILL CLEAR THAT STICK :0 :0 
SO BRING A IMPALA TO ORANGE COVE.
P.S THE PICTURE OF THE 64 WAS FROM LAST YEAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
IM NOT DUMB HOMIE I WILL SHOW YOU WHAT IT DO ON THE MEASURING STICK
AND ITS WAY HOTTER THAN THAT MC.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

can i play!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2008, 08:29 AM~10258710
> *was up big killa!!!!
> *


WHATS GOOD HAPPY


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2008, 08:30 AM~10258718
> *can i play!!!! :biggrin:
> *


BRING THE DUCE TO ORANGE COVE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 26 2008, 12:05 AM~10257513
> *We all started somewhere :biggrin:  My stick at the shop goes to 101 and this video is from 3 weeks ago
> 
> *


JUST TO CLARIFY IT MY 64 WONT TOUCH THE 101 STICK IT WILL CLEAR IT ALL DAY.
DO A IMPALA THOUGH WHY YOU DOIN THOSE EASY G BODYS OH YEAH THERE EASY :uh:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 26 2008, 08:38 AM~10258783
> *JUST TO CLARIFY IT MY 64 WONT TOUCH THE 101 STICK IT WILL CLEAR IT ALL DAY.
> DO A IMPALA THOUGH WHY YOU DOIN THOSE EASY G BODYS OH YEAH THERE EASY :uh:
> *


if they so easy why aint we ever seen that blue one working you been posting the same pics of it for like 2 years now and it prob still aint done


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 26 2008, 09:21 AM~10259051
> *if they so easy why aint we ever seen that blue one working you been posting the same pics of it for like 2 years now and it prob still aint done
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 26 2008, 07:35 AM~10258756
> *BRING THE DUCE TO ORANGE COVE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miser211

God I love a little bit shit taken! Always good to see people ready to settle it a hop! uffin:


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Mar 26 2008, 12:52 PM~10260242
> *God I love a little bit shit taken!  Always good to see people ready to settle it a hop!  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

oh its gonna get settled somewhere lol. im just hoping to see it hehe


----------



## LocoMC85SS

man wat happen to truucha i been tryna see wats up wit da vids by the way i got a 63 need some one 2 do frame killa or happy hit me up much respect 2 both yal ******


----------



## 86juicedcutt

hows car coming along bigkilla


----------



## 86juicedcutt

how is car coming along bigkilla when will it be done


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2008, 09:28 AM~10258700
> *can i play!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hope to see both your cars hop at San Berdo???????


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2008, 12:23 AM~10266043
> *Your rite it is a throw away car(which I could do) But it's more complete then your piece of 95'' shit Bag !!!!!!!
> If you had that car doing anything competable number wise Your stupid ass would be all over ''Lay it Low'' Like I'm the king that wont come out of the sand box...Go beat up on kids....This is a grown man sport here chump ...and stop cryin baby///
> 
> Hope to see both your cars hop at San Berdo???????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## savageloc24

car saw its first snow last night homie haha. i should be makin my way down there pretty soon.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 27 2008, 08:48 AM~10267219
> *car saw its first snow last night homie haha. i should be makin my way down there pretty soon.
> *


yeah it was sunny then snowed lightly here too. im sure you proly got more up there.
let me know when your gonna come down and we can do a few house calls


----------



## savageloc24

no doubt homie. time to serve some people up.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> Your rite it is a throw away car(which I could do) But it's more complete then your piece of 95'' shit Bag !!!!!!!
> yeah but one thing about this piece of shit cutlass hitting 95 is wearing your ass out!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

Hope to see both your cars hop at San Berdo???????
[/] quote 

your going to see more than that!!!! :0 :0 :0   :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

heres what over 100 looks like kids


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Mar 27 2008, 11:14 AM~10268685
> *<img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/b5s6l3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />                                                        heres  what over 100 looks like kids
> *


is that stuck!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Mar 27 2008, 12:14 PM~10268685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres  what over 100 looks like kids
> *


looks good but those tires are to big


----------



## 86juicedcutt

did u get to take any pics of my car today :biggrin:


----------



## 86juicedcutt

did u get a chance to take any pics of my car today bigkilla


----------



## 86juicedcutt

whoops dident think the first one went


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> Your rite it is a throw away car(which I could do) But it's more complete then your piece of 95'' shit Bag !!!!!!!
> yeah but one thing about this piece of shit cutlass hitting 95 is wearing your ass out!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it to you Happy ,You was rockin that week-end. But just needed time to work out a few bugs... You've had that time. Don't trip pickle we's gots a date :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2008, 10:26 PM~10274291
> *I'll give it to you Happy ,You was rockin that week-end. But just needed time to work out a few bugs... You've had that time. Don't trip pickle we's gots a date :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 27 2008, 08:10 AM~10267347
> *no doubt homie. time to serve some people up.
> *



WHO YOU WANT TO SERVE?


----------



## savageloc24

im just down to hop homie. i have no scores to settle its all in fun.


----------



## ernbleez

thats the attitude ( fun ) that i think people are forgetting unless its for money then anything goes. remember when you saw the first car with hydros it was the coolest shit ever ( i was around 8 years old) my dad had a 77 monte carlo just front back and side to side on some truspokes in the early 80s. ever since then my brothers and myself were hooked its something we plan on passing down to our kids (i dont have any yet) like my dad did for us. i guess what im trying to say is hopping is by far the best shit to me and i feel guys are forgetting that we as lowriders in the northwest are a small group compared to like hot rodders or other car freaks up here. when big time and crew came to seattle to hop for fun with tim that was fun nights everyone came out even old school cats that i have not seen in years. so thanks big time, keep doing your thing reppin the northwest. yes i do have street car nothing crazy though and i like to hop for fun to. not trying to talk shit just voicing my opinion. much respect to all riders cuz this life style aint cheap :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Mar 29 2008, 02:21 PM~10284272
> *thats the attitude ( fun ) that i think people are forgetting unless its for money then anything goes. remember when you saw the first car with hydros it was the coolest shit ever ( i was around 8 years old) my dad had a 77 monte carlo just front back and side to side on some truspokes in the early 80s. ever since then my brothers and myself were hooked its something we plan on passing down to our kids (i dont have any yet) like my dad did for us. i guess what im trying to say is hopping is by far the best shit to me and i feel guys are forgetting that we as lowriders in the northwest are a small group compared to like hot rodders or other car freaks up here. when big time and crew came to seattle to hop for fun with tim that was fun nights everyone came out even old school cats that i have not seen in years. so thanks big time, keep doing your thing reppin the northwest. yes i do have street car nothing crazy though and i like to hop for fun to. not trying to talk shit just voicing my opinion. much respect to all riders cuz this life style aint cheap :biggrin:
> *


good words to ride by. :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Mar 29 2008, 01:21 PM~10284272
> *thats the attitude ( fun ) that i think people are forgetting unless its for money then anything goes. remember when you saw the first car with hydros it was the coolest shit ever ( i was around 8 years old) my dad had a 77 monte carlo just front back and side to side on some truspokes in the early 80s. ever since then my brothers and myself were hooked its something we plan on passing down to our kids (i dont have any yet) like my dad did for us. i guess what im trying to say is hopping is by far the best shit to me and i feel guys are forgetting that we as lowriders in the northwest are a small group compared to like hot rodders or other car freaks up here. when big time and crew came to seattle to hop for fun with tim that was fun nights everyone came out even old school cats that i have not seen in years. so thanks big time, keep doing your thing reppin the northwest. yes i do have street car nothing crazy though and i like to hop for fun to. not trying to talk shit just voicing my opinion. much respect to all riders cuz this life style aint cheap :biggrin:
> *


If it aint fun, its dumb. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 29 2008, 02:11 PM~10284496
> *good words to ride by. :biggrin:  :0
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 27 2008, 09:10 AM~10267347
> *no doubt homie. time to serve some people up.
> *


get at me homie i got a month off from work since they dont allow us to return on light duty for liability issues,fuckin shit i wish my appendix didnt have to go out so soon.. :angry:


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 29 2008, 06:26 PM~10286117
> *get at me homie i got a month off from work since they dont allow us to return on light duty for liability issues,fuckin shit i wish my appendix didnt have to go out so soon..  :angry:
> *


ill hit you up homie. maybe on the way down i can stop and you can come down and chill. see some hops. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 86juicedcutt

sure would be nice if someone over at bigtime hydraulics could bother to call me a let me know whats going on with my car and when i can come get it. plz pm me or call


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 86juicedcutt_@Mar 30 2008, 04:37 PM~10290414
> *sure would be nice if someone over at bigtime hydraulics could bother to call me a let me know whats going on with my car and when i can come get it. plz pm me or call*


 :uh: WHY CAN'T YOU CALL THEM??


----------



## 86juicedcutt

they dont work on sunday and i talked to them yesterday and they said they were finishing it up and they would call me and let me know and they never did


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 86juicedcutt_@Mar 30 2008, 05:51 PM~10290878
> *they dont work on sunday and i talked to them yesterday and they said they were finishing it up and they would call me and let me know and they never did
> *


 :uh: CALM DOWN YOUR GRASS HOPPER. YOU THINK YOUR THE ONLY CUSTOMER THAT THEY HAVE? COME ON DAWG, JUST CALL KILLA AND HE WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON


----------



## 86juicedcutt

i have called killa has been saying it will be done tomorrow or in 2 days for the last 3 weeks and


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 30 2008, 11:51 AM~10289750
> *ill hit you up homie. maybe on the way down i can stop and you can come down and chill. see some hops. :0  :biggrin:
> *


that sounds good to me..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by 86juicedcutt_@Mar 30 2008, 02:17 PM~10291025
> *i have called killa has been saying it will be done tomorrow or in 2 days for the last 3 weeks and
> *


im sure if they are telling you they are finishing up then they are. they will work their hardest to get it done for you.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 86juicedcutt_@Mar 30 2008, 02:51 PM~10290878
> *they dont work on sunday and i talked to them yesterday and they said they were finishing it up and they would call me and let me know and they never did
> *


WE TOLD YOU WE WOULD CALL YOU WHEN ITS FINISHED.
YOU GOT LOWER ARMS DONE UNBREAKABLE BALLJOINTS AND SOME OTHER SHIT ON THE HOUSE. WE WANT IT DONE AS BAD AS YOU HOMIE WE DEFINATLY APPRECIATE YOUR PATIENCE SINCE WE DO HAVE 20 CARS THERE. THANKS AGAIN YOU WILL HEAR FROM US TOMMAROW THANKS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 30 2008, 03:34 PM~10291121
> *im sure if they are telling you they are finishing up then they are. they will work their hardest to get it done for you.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YES SIR WE SURE ARE.


----------



## 86juicedcutt

hey killa am i gettin my car back monday or what


----------



## 86juicedcutt

hell i can come up and pick it up right now


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 86juicedcutt_@Mar 30 2008, 05:17 PM~10291898
> *hell i can come up and pick it up right now
> *


AGAIN WE WILL CALL YOU TOMMAROW. IT WILL BE DONE REAL QUICK.


----------



## 86juicedcutt

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 30 2008, 05:23 PM~10291944
> *AGAIN WE WILL CALL YOU TOMMAROW. IT WILL BE DONE REAL QUICK.
> *


real quick???? does that mean in the morning cuz that would be something to smoke too


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 86juicedcutt_@Mar 30 2008, 05:47 PM~10292121
> *real quick???? does that mean in the morning cuz that would be something to smoke too
> *


WE WILL SMOKE REGARDLESS ON ME HOWZ THAT


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 30 2008, 07:44 PM~10292541
> *WE WILL SMOKE REGARDLESS ON ME HOWZ THAT
> *


Hey killa wats the price on chroming uppers n lowers? Wats the turn around time?


----------



## vengence

ttt for the homies


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2008, 12:26 AM~10304385
> *ttt for the homies
> *


Is it done yet????


----------



## haze1995

PS, come fix my leaks, lol. Get back to me homie. Spent crazy cash and a wasted trip, help me out!!!!


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 1 2008, 09:37 PM~10313505
> *PS, come fix my leaks, lol.  Get back to me homie.  Spent crazy cash and a wasted trip, help me out!!!!
> *


haze if you need some help homie let me know. maybe we can meet up and i'll help you out.


----------



## haze1995

Im off Sun-Tues, shoot me a PM with your info. Hopefully you can come here since I dont really want to drive the ride.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Apr 2 2008, 09:11 AM~10315491
> *haze if you need some help homie let me know. maybe we can meet up and i'll help you out.
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 1 2008, 10:37 PM~10313505
> *PS, come fix my leaks, lol.  Get back to me homie.  Spent crazy cash and a wasted trip, help me out!!!!
> *


CALL ME AT THE SHOP.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2008, 10:33 PM~10313472
> *Is it done yet????
> *


NO IT WILL NEVER BE DONE.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 2 2008, 09:42 PM~10321343
> *NO IT WILL NEVER BE DONE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 2 2008, 10:53 AM~10316809
> *Im off Sun-Tues, shoot me a PM with your info.  Hopefully you can come here since I dont really want to drive the ride.
> *


what part of tacoma are you in homie?


----------



## SHOELACES

KILLA u have a pm


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 2 2008, 08:42 PM~10321343
> *NO IT WILL NEVER BE DONE.
> *


i know you aint talkin bout my olds homie... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

TIME TO PUT OLE BLUE TO SLEEP!!

HOW DID OLD YELLAR DIE???


----------



## westside206rain

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 3 2008, 05:23 PM~10328393
> *TIME TO PUT OLE BLUE TO SLEEP!!
> 
> HOW DID OLD YELLAR DIE???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

SNUB NOSE


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 16 2008, 10:06 PM~10184744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOMIE CASPER DOIN IT IN HIS 60 RAG.
> *


RAGS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:0


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 16 2008, 10:11 PM~10184783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOMIE SCARE DOIN BIG TIME SHIT IN HIS DROP TRE
> CANDIED ORANGE AT BIGTIME
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 3 2008, 05:23 PM~10328393
> *TIME TO PUT OLE BLUE TO SLEEP!!
> 
> HOW DID OLD YELLAR DIE???
> *


ill remember that one homie    ,and trust me your yard will too when i bring her down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ,i gotta get my liscence back first homie..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

best of luck V!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 6 2008, 08:47 PM~10351085
> *best of luck V!!!!
> *


you know it!! :biggrin:


----------



## 86juicedcutt

killa post picks


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## vengence

whats all that on the big body killa?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 15 2008, 05:22 AM~10419627
> *whats all that on the big body killa?
> *


car cover.


----------



## Lac Rida

Whats good wit you KILLA? How you doin up in the 503? I want to make a trip up there soon when is a good time to up to kick it wit you Fam?


----------



## Psta

call me killa


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 15 2008, 03:08 PM~10423584
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

THE SHIT Posted on: Jan 17 2008, 11:08 PM 


Member


Group: Members
Posts: 80
Joined: Jan 2007
Member No.: 44,197


QUOTE(BIGTONY @ Jan 17 2008, 04:15 PM) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw


NOW THATS A SHIT BOX!!!!!!! WHERE WAS THAT CAR IN TEXAS,AZ LA,ANYWHERE. A NO SHOW BECAUSE YOUR A NOBODY. DONT WORRY THE RED ONE WILL BE OUT. :YA THE 64 FROM SEATOWN PULL UP AND SHUT UP!!!!!!CLH!!!!!!!!IM BACK BITCH!!!!!!! PAINT YOUR DOOR JAMS AND COME SEE US.WHATS THAT YELLOW SHIT?????NO CHROME REAR END!!! NO HATE IN O8. GET PUNKD 4 THE 3RD TIME KILLER!!!!!!!!! ALWAYS A NO SHOW!!!!IN SAC LAST WEEKEND LOL. 
Forum: Shows & Events · Post Preview: #9724608 · Replies: 355 · Views: 6,680 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 16 2008, 07:26 AM~10428872
> *THE SHIT Posted on: Jan 17 2008, 11:08 PM
> Member
> Group: Members
> Posts: 80
> Joined: Jan 2007
> Member No.: 44,197
> QUOTE(BIGTONY @ Jan 17 2008, 04:15 PM)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw
> NOW THATS A SHIT BOX!!!!!!!  WHERE WAS THAT CAR IN TEXAS,AZ LA,ANYWHERE. A NO SHOW BECAUSE YOUR A NOBODY.  DONT WORRY THE RED ONE WILL BE OUT. :YA THE 64 FROM SEATOWN  PULL UP AND SHUT UP!!!!!!CLH!!!!!!!!IM BACK BITCH!!!!!!!  PAINT YOUR DOOR JAMS AND COME SEE US.WHATS THAT YELLOW SHIT?????NO CHROME REAR END!!!  NO HATE IN O8. GET PUNKD 4 THE 3RD TIME KILLER!!!!!!!!!  ALWAYS A NO SHOW!!!!IN SAC LAST WEEKEND LOL.
> Forum: Shows & Events · Post Preview: #9724608 · Replies: 355 · Views: 6,680
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you always starting shit. your the talk of the town have a nice day.


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 16 2008, 07:26 AM~10428872
> *THE SHIT Posted on: Jan 17 2008, 11:08 PM
> Member
> Group: Members
> Posts: 80
> Joined: Jan 2007
> Member No.: 44,197
> QUOTE(BIGTONY @ Jan 17 2008, 04:15 PM)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw
> NOW THATS A SHIT BOX!!!!!!!  WHERE WAS THAT CAR IN TEXAS,AZ LA,ANYWHERE. A NO SHOW BECAUSE YOUR A NOBODY.  DONT WORRY THE RED ONE WILL BE OUT. :YA THE 64 FROM SEATOWN  PULL UP AND SHUT UP!!!!!!CLH!!!!!!!!IM BACK BITCH!!!!!!!  PAINT YOUR DOOR JAMS AND COME SEE US.WHATS THAT YELLOW SHIT?????NO CHROME REAR END!!!  NO HATE IN O8. GET PUNKD 4 THE 3RD TIME KILLER!!!!!!!!!  ALWAYS A NO SHOW!!!!IN SAC LAST WEEKEND LOL.
> Forum: Shows & Events · Post Preview: #9724608 · Replies: 355 · Views: 6,680
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 this was said way back in jan. why would you quote this up and put gas on a fire. leave it to you. i dont have a car but i can do a house call. im not getting back on here because dont need anymore drama. have a good day rayan.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GREAT I WILL SAVE ALL YOUR BULLSHIT POSTS. FOR NEXT TIME.
YOU KNOW MY NAME NUMBER ADDRESS WHAT I DO WHAT I DRIVE WHO I KICK IT WITH WHEN I CATCH A CASE TELLING I SELL DRUGS??

MY SHIT IS FAR FROM READY, BUT I CAN DO A HOUSE CALL TOO..WHERE????????????????????????

THANKS FOR DOING US A FAVOR.

SINCE YOU KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT ME GET MY FIRST NAME RIGHT.
PM ME YOUR # DONT FORGET THIS TIME

SO YOU HAD A BIGTIME CHANGE OF HEART?????????? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 16 2008, 07:26 AM~10428872
> *THE SHIT Posted on: Jan 17 2008, 11:08 PM
> Member
> Group: Members
> Posts: 80
> Joined: Jan 2007
> Member No.: 44,197
> QUOTE(BIGTONY @ Jan 17 2008, 04:15 PM)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw
> NOW THATS A SHIT BOX!!!!!!!  WHERE WAS THAT CAR IN TEXAS,AZ LA,ANYWHERE. A NO SHOW BECAUSE YOUR A NOBODY.  DONT WORRY THE RED ONE WILL BE OUT. :YA THE 64 FROM SEATOWN  PULL UP AND SHUT UP!!!!!!CLH!!!!!!!!IM BACK BITCH!!!!!!!  PAINT YOUR DOOR JAMS AND COME SEE US.WHATS THAT YELLOW SHIT?????NO CHROME REAR END!!!  NO HATE IN O8. GET PUNKD 4 THE 3RD TIME KILLER!!!!!!!!!  ALWAYS A NO SHOW!!!!IN SAC LAST WEEKEND LOL.
> Forum: Shows & Events · Post Preview: #9724608 · Replies: 355 · Views: 6,680
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't get me or my name involved in this drama either one of you guys please


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

NO DISRESPECT TO YOU TONY SORRY.

HE JUST QUOTED THE VIDEO LINK


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin: Sup Killer and Cowboy, how is the Caprice coming along? :biggrin:


----------



## loose the aditude

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 14 2008, 09:51 PM~10418324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got over on some body.that works look like SHIT.........................................................  :uh: what are you doing?hope fully that's sombody new and he doesn't know any better.why would you not do the part wewre the a-arms go first?you weak-end the frame buy doing too peices on there.i learned that from joey he is not work'in down there is he???????and the power ball is going to fall off real soon..come to salem get your shit done right. :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 15 2008, 07:30 AM~10420069
> *car cover.
> *


oh,

kinda looked like somethin else and so i was like :uh:


----------



## 86juicedcutt

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Apr 16 2008, 10:16 PM~10435509
> *:uh:
> you got over on some body.that works look like SHIT.........................................................   :uh: what are you doing?hope fully that's sombody new and he doesn't know any better.why would you not do the part wewre the a-arms go first?you weak-end the frame buy doing too peices on there.i learned that from joey he is not work'in down there is he???????and the power ball is going to fall off real soon..come to salem get your shit done right. :uh:
> *


u just sound like a hater hell ur clown ass prolly dont even have a car


----------



## 86juicedcutt

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@Apr 16 2008, 10:16 PM~10435509
> *:uh:
> you got over on some body.that works look like SHIT.........................................................   :uh: what are you doing?hope fully that's sombody new and he doesn't know any better.why would you not do the part wewre the a-arms go first?you weak-end the frame buy doing too peices on there.i learned that from joey he is not work'in down there is he???????and the power ball is going to fall off real soon..come to salem get your shit done right. :uh:
> *


u sound like a fuckin hater hell u prolly dont even have a low-low


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 86juicedcutt_@Apr 17 2008, 10:56 AM~10438449
> *u sound like a fuckin hater hell u prolly dont even have a low-low
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by 86juicedcutt_@Apr 17 2008, 01:56 PM~10438449
> *u sound like a fuckin hater hell u prolly dont even have a low-low
> *


 :uh: WTF YOU TALKING ABOUT? YOUR THE ONE WHO MADE A TOPIC ABOUT KILLA NOT GETTING YOUR CAR WHEN YOU WANTED IT :angry: :angry: YOU PULLED A BITCH MOVE ***** :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## vengence

:uh:


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 17 2008, 02:22 PM~10438704
> *:uh:
> *


WTF PORKY? YOU EVER GET OLD BLUE FIXED UP? OR IS THAT SHIT ON THE BACK BURNER?


----------



## Individuals76LA

what's up killer and cowboy, this is pepe, hit me up whenever you guys can.


----------



## 67Caprice

:uh: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 17 2008, 12:40 PM~10438874
> *WTF PORKY? YOU EVER GET OLD BLUE FIXED UP? OR IS THAT SHIT ON THE BACK BURNER?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 17 2008, 11:40 AM~10438874
> *WTF PORKY? YOU EVER GET OLD BLUE FIXED UP? OR IS THAT SHIT ON THE BACK BURNER?
> *


back burner till i get some legal shit taken care of actually :biggrin: 

thanks for askin though,wheres your bucket at?


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 18 2008, 10:18 AM~10445423
> *back burner till i get some legal shit taken care of actually  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for askin though,wheres your bucket at?
> *



FIRST IT WAS YOUR LICENSE NOW THIS, COME ON OLD YELLA YOU HAVE BEEN BUILDING THAT SHIT FOR LIKE 4YRS NOW :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

hey killer can you call Pepe to his cell phone please...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Apr 18 2008, 07:21 AM~10445435
> *FIRST IT WAS YOUR LICENSE NOW THIS, COME ON OLD YELLA YOU HAVE BEEN BUILDING THAT SHIT FOR LIKE 4YRS NOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it aint been 4 years,and the legal shit is my liscence ya fuckin mook!!!


i have to deal with an attorney on some legal shit dealin with my liscence if you really wanna know.. :angry:


----------



## vengence

:wave: whassup big time!!!


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 16 2008, 09:06 PM~10184744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOMIE CASPER DOIN IT IN HIS 60 RAG.
> *


got more pics of this 60 shit is clean


----------



## vengence

ill see what i got


----------



## savageloc24

killa get at me homie. i tried gettin ahold of you at the shop but your probably busy. uffin:


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Apr 24 2008, 06:22 PM~10496871
> *got more pics of this 60 shit is clean
> *


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Apr 28 2008, 10:16 AM~10521581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car is bad as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Apr 28 2008, 06:35 PM~10525931
> *car is bad as fuck :thumbsup:
> *


so is the 64 he built... :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Damn Killa, you hiding like you owe somebody money........


----------



## lowlow24

:angry:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 8 2008, 11:24 PM~10613398
> *Damn Killa, you hiding like you owe somebody money........
> *



Who you hiding from Ron????? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

TTT


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 14 2008, 10:05 PM~10418484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i JUST WANNA KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THIS GUY THATS ALL


----------



## vengence

HE SEEN A PRICE QUOTE FROM A COMPETITOR AND DAMN NEAR WENT INTO SHOCK  AND THEN HE WAS DUMBFOUNDED THE REST OF THE DAY :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@May 14 2008, 11:39 PM~10659255
> *i JUST WANNA KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THIS GUY THATS ALL
> *


he seen the crap work done on his car :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 15 2008, 04:20 PM~10664396
> *he seen the crap work done on his car :biggrin:
> *


i take it some of your crafty work then? :biggrin:


----------



## loose the aditude

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 15 2008, 04:49 PM~10664558
> *i take it some of your crafty work then? :biggrin:
> *


are they help'n you build your car?i don't think so.....................if you got on my team you would have the hotest delta out.so keep your swing'n cauce they don't care nothing about you. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money




----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 16 2008, 12:21 AM~10666761
> *are they help'n you build your car?i don't think so.....................if you got on my team you would have the hotest delta out.so keep your swing'n cauce they don't care nothing about you. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 IS THAT REAL TALK?? HEY VENGANCE HOW'S OLD YELLA?


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 15 2008, 10:15 PM~10667318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: todd doing it bigg as always


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@May 9 2008, 08:36 AM~10614809
> *:angry:
> Who you hiding from Ron?????  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I aint gots to hide, I was at the show and chipp'd out at 98'' :biggrin: ....And n-e ways I was talkin with Killa. :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by loose the aditude_@May 15 2008, 09:21 PM~10666761
> *are they help'n you build your car?i don't think so.....................if you got on my team you would have the hotest delta out.so keep your swing'n cauce they don't care nothing about you. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your team?

hey dummy read the cc line,i roll solo homie,

and im doin my build on my time,and what i can when i can,im busy dealin with attorneys n legal shit,no time to work on the olds and finances wrapped up in that as well,

and when my olds is done IT WILL BE the hottest delta out,in the nw at least.. 

id have alot more to go in leaps and bounds to still beat dinos olds..

and i was crackin jokes so shut ya mouf if you cant take a joke


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@May 16 2008, 06:40 AM~10669279
> *:0  :0  IS THAT REAL TALK??  HEY VENGANCE HOW'S OLD YELLA?
> *


she is parked till some legal matters are dealt with and then she will be makin a return with some more work done to her to the scene,project completion date is IT WILL BE DONE WHEN ITS DONE

other than that ill still cruise it here n there once legal matters are clear... till i tear it apart for some work.. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24




----------



## savageloc24

wheel will get color matched soon..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 31 2008, 02:37 PM~10778576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: badass homie :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

ttt


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 21 2008, 02:19 AM~10702331
> *your team?
> 
> hey dummy read the cc line,i roll solo homie,
> 
> and im doin my build on my time,and what i can when i can,im busy dealin with attorneys n legal shit,no time to work on the olds and finances wrapped up in that as well,
> 
> and when my olds is done IT WILL BE the hottest delta out,in the nw at least..
> 
> id have alot more to go in leaps and bounds to still beat dinos olds..
> 
> and i was crackin jokes so shut ya mouf if you cant take a joke
> *


hm hm the hottest 80's models maybe. LOL :biggrin: You kno who go the 60's model :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 8 2008, 09:34 PM~10826966
> *hm hm the hottest 80's models maybe. LOL  :biggrin:  You kno who go the 60's model  :biggrin:
> *


without a doubt


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@May 31 2008, 03:37 PM~10778576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## vengence

yup


----------



## haze1995

BIGTIME, HOLDING IT DOWN IN THE PNW!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

good lookin out


----------



## REALTALK

DAMN, WHERE THE FUCK HAS CALEB BEEN AT??


----------



## 575 Droptop

SO HAS THE bigkiller COME OUT OF HIDING YET??????I GOT A FEELING YOUR DAYS ARE NUMBERED HOMIE.....D-DAY AUG 3RD. YOUR 5MIN OF FAME WILL BE OVER..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Jun 18 2008, 11:28 AM~10897469
> *SO HAS THE bigkiller COME OUT OF HIDING YET??????I GOT A FEELING YOUR DAYS ARE NUMBERED HOMIE.....D-DAY AUG 3RD. YOUR 5MIN OF FAME WILL BE OVER.....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## vengence

i gotta good feelin someone dont know whats breakin out this year outta that shop... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



i know one thing breakin out that im hella happy bout.. :biggrin: 

yo killa try answering your phone homie..


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 20 2008, 06:22 PM~10916973
> *i gotta good feelin someone dont know whats breakin out this year outta that shop...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i know one thing breakin out that im hella happy bout..  :biggrin:
> 
> yo killa try answering your phone homie..
> *


he dont want to talk to you. you dont have any money :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 20 2008, 07:22 PM~10916973
> *i gotta good feelin someone dont know whats breakin out this year outta that shop...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i know one thing breakin out that im hella happy bout..  :biggrin:
> 
> yo killa try answering your phone homie..
> *


dont worry kevin they all will be shocked.
CALL ME IN THE MORNINGS i get to work and dont answer much after that.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

FLAT TIRES


----------



## savageloc24

wuddup homies!


----------



## haze1995

less than a week before I go back to Iraq! Just wanted to say thanks for everything.


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 23 2008, 06:38 PM~10935166
> *less than a week before I go back to Iraq!  Just wanted to say thanks for everything.
> *


hey ryan thanks for gettin back to me on those 14s good looking out :twak:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 20 2008, 08:19 PM~10917251
> *dont worry kevin they all will be shocked.
> CALL ME IN THE MORNINGS i get to work and dont answer much after that.
> *


  

sounds good,ill get at ya then,JUST TRY TO REMEMBER TO ANSWER THE PHONE....

got some questions for ya but thats just because you know im learnin and gotta ask em.. :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 17 2008, 09:16 PM~10892686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what I'm talkin bout V-8s all day fuck a 6 banger


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jun 23 2008, 04:50 PM~10935254
> *hey ryan thanks for gettin back to me on those 14s good looking out  :twak:
> *


Sorry about that. My new wheels werent ready to be put on anyways. They will be at my boys house while I am gone if you want them?


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 26 2008, 01:02 PM~10956480
> *Sorry about that.  My new wheels werent ready to be put on anyways.  They will be at my boys house while I am gone if you want them?
> *


its all good i got some wheels not to long ago just messin with ya :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

:wave: WHASSUP YALL


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 30 2008, 11:37 AM~10980022
> *:wave: WHASSUP YALL
> *


IS THIS YOU AND YOUR CAR? 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=36870139


----------



## P RIP Shorty

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 3 2008, 09:55 AM~11005578
> *IS THIS YOU AND YOUR CAR?
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=36870139
> *


LMFAO


----------



## savageloc24

wuddup bigtime? you guys stayin busy?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 3 2008, 10:55 AM~11005578
> *IS THIS YOU AND YOUR CAR?
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=36870139
> *


no comment...... :angry: 

ive said it before its parked while i deal with some legal matters,im still gettin more parts for it though


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## vengence

damn killa the rides are lookin sick bro,ill drop yall a line later after i get off work,no reception at work and im up early as fuck for work so ill get at ya in the afternoon,gotta couple questions for ya and so ill ask ya when i call ya,AS LONG AS YALL ANSWER,lol got some questions for the lrm show for ya..


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 23 2007, 08:22 PM~9069751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where u fools at!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


when you take those inner wheel wells out where do you mount the battery


----------



## vengence

make a special bracket for it? :dunno: i know thats definitely needed on my brothers blazer


----------



## savageloc24

hey killa if i cut the coils down in the back is it gonna effect my lockup?

wuddup kev. sorry i havent got ahold of you yet.. been real busy with the car.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Jul 10 2008, 10:51 AM~11055617
> *when you take those inner wheel wells out where do you mount the battery
> *



I made me one :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Killa, You ready for Portland ?????


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 11 2008, 02:29 PM~11065746
> *Sup Killa, You ready for Portland ?????
> *


im tryin


----------



## haze1995

whats up killa from Iraq. Hope you are having a good summer.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 11 2008, 02:33 PM~11065765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam............. you caked that shit on thick gonna look like fuckin glass when you wet sand and buff it out


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

Goin thru stuff--found this pic today


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 13 2008, 10:02 AM~11076961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goin thru stuff--found this pic today
> *


nice that one was tight brandywine house of color.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 08:09 PM~11068324
> *Dam............. you caked that shit on thick gonna look like fuckin glass when you wet sand and buff it out
> *


never too much clear i.m.o. i re clear though i dont like to buff


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 11 2008, 03:53 PM~11066305
> *whats up killa from Iraq.  Hope you are having a good summer.
> *


DAMN good lookin out bro hope your doing well, be safe let me know when you get back home.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 08:09 PM~11068324
> *Dam............. you caked that shit on thick gonna look like fuckin glass when you wet sand and buff it out
> *



















kinda like this you mean


----------



## P RIP Shorty

damn whos your guys painter...  he can get down.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@Jul 14 2008, 04:29 PM~11086785
> *damn whos your guys painter...   he can get down.
> *


BIG KILLA


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 10 2008, 10:54 PM~11061787
> *hey killa if i cut the coils down in the back is it gonna effect my lockup?
> 
> wuddup kev. sorry i havent got ahold of you yet.. been real busy with the car.
> *


  no worries bro,you know im one of thee most patient folks you know.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 14 2008, 05:04 PM~11087003
> *BIG KILLA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thats why its still like the one stop to fuckemallup shop

:biggrin: 

ima call ya today killa


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 11 2008, 02:33 PM~11065774
> *im tryin
> *


well hearry up i'm going2


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 14 2008, 05:04 PM~11087003
> *THE BIG CHEESE EATER
> *


 :angry: ANSEWR UR PHONE


----------



## Psta

Work is looking good killa! looks like you are getting down!
Any progress pics on the 75?


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty+Jul 14 2008, 04:29 PM~11086785-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn whos your guys painter...   he can get down.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGKILLA503_@Jul 14 2008, 05:04 PM~11087003
> *BIG KILLA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

TTT


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 13 2008, 04:50 PM~11078663
> *never too much clear i.m.o. i re clear though i dont like to buff
> *


DUMB ****** BE LIKE TELLIN ME 'THAT HAS TOO MUCH ORANGE PEEL"

THAT WHAT THE FUCK GIVES ITS SHINN :uh: :uh: :uh: 

SO YOU LAY IT DOWN GONNA WET SAND IT AND REDUCE THE HELL OUT OF IT THATS WHAT MY BUDDY MIKE AT THE PAINT DOCTOR DOES

GIVES IT A NICE LOOK   

I WET SAND AND BUFF IT CUZ I DON'T HAVE A BOOTH :biggrin: :biggrin: STILL SLUMIN IT WITH MY $20 BOX FANS :cheesy: 

PEACE


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 16 2008, 07:13 PM~11106927
> *DUMB ****** BE LIKE TELLIN ME 'THAT HAS TOO MUCH ORANGE PEEL"
> 
> THAT WHAT THE FUCK GIVES ITS SHINN  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> SO YOU LAY IT DOWN GONNA WET SAND IT AND REDUCE THE HELL OUT OF IT THATS WHAT MY BUDDY MIKE AT THE PAINT DOCTOR DOES
> 
> GIVES IT A NICE LOOK
> 
> I WET SAND AND BUFF IT CUZ I DON'T HAVE A BOOTH  :biggrin:  :biggrin: STILL SLUMIN IT WITH MY $20 BOX FANS  :cheesy:
> PEACE
> *


some of the best backyard builds have come out that way before..


----------



## savageloc24

tryin to get the car ready for the 3rd, well see if it happens.


----------



## savageloc24

wanna come up and trailer me down to portland? haha i know it sounds like a blast homie!


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 17 2008, 03:47 PM~11114199
> *some of the best backyard builds have come out that way before..
> *


I know right and people talk shit about it

I know people who can paint with no booth

And I know people who have a booth who paint

Like my dad taught me its all in the wrist :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 18 2008, 03:07 PM~11122546
> *I know right and people talk shit about it
> 
> I know people who can paint with no booth
> 
> And I know people who have a booth who paint
> 
> Like my dad taught me its all in the wrist  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


my autobody teacher in job corps said "keep flowing like water and the paint stays lookin wet and perfect" 

his way of tellin us to not be so jerky when spraying a car..  

ive helped make a few backyard booths to spray and them jobs came out nice..

one of the booths was in a garage though,that car is still one of my favorites im tryin to find again..my mom shouldnt of sold it..


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 16 2008, 07:13 PM~11106927
> *DUMB ****** BE LIKE TELLIN ME 'THAT HAS TOO MUCH ORANGE PEEL"
> 
> THAT WHAT THE FUCK GIVES ITS SHINN  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> SO YOU LAY IT DOWN GONNA WET SAND IT AND REDUCE THE HELL OUT OF IT THATS WHAT MY BUDDY MIKE AT THE PAINT DOCTOR DOES
> 
> GIVES IT A NICE LOOK
> 
> I WET SAND AND BUFF IT CUZ I DON'T HAVE A BOOTH  :biggrin:  :biggrin: STILL SLUMIN IT WITH MY $20 BOX FANS  :cheesy:
> 
> PEACE
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503

YOU SEE THAT YOU BITCH 
BIGTIME IS REPPIN AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW.
WE DONT LOOSE AT HOME FELLAS :0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 21 2008, 10:37 PM~11145537
> *YOU SEE THAT YOU BITCH
> BIGTIME IS REPPIN AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW.
> WE DONT LOOSE AT HOME FELLAS :0  :0  :0
> *


just everywhere else i guess :0


----------



## vengence

i know ya home record is undefeated that i can remember,then again i have also gained a few more concussions since i met you..


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 21 2008, 09:37 PM~11145537
> *YOU SEE THAT YOU BITCH
> BIGTIME IS REPPIN AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW.
> WE DONT LOOSE AT HOME FELLAS :0  :0  :0
> *


u dont even come out anymore


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 22 2008, 05:34 PM~11152768
> *u dont even come out anymore
> *


ANYMORE IS KEY, YOU HAVENT EVER CAME OUT.
I WILL WHEN IM READY NO ONE IN THE AREA IS A SOLID CHALLENGE.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 22 2008, 07:17 PM~11153759
> *ANYMORE IS KEY, YOU HAVENT EVER CAME OUT.
> I WILL WHEN IM READY NO ONE IN THE AREA IS A SOLID CHALLENGE.
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

ooohhh i see a challenge comin.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

does that mean a chance of me swingin the cutty? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

tryin to get ready to come down and serve after the show... ill be down there for sure but with the car is the question..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 23 2008, 02:16 PM~11160619
> *tryin to get ready to come down and serve after the show... ill be down there for sure but with the car is the question..
> *


shit i hear that,i know of a certain blazer you can serve where i live.... :biggrin: 

all you have to do is lockup and just get the front tires about 3 inches off the ground and its over..:roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 23 2008, 01:56 PM~11161003
> *shit i hear that,i know of a certain blazer you can serve where i live.... :biggrin:
> 
> all you have to do is lockup and just get the front tires about 3 inches off the ground and its over..:roflmao:
> *


you talkin to much....ur gunna get shut down in p-town


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 22 2008, 06:17 PM~11153759
> *ANYMORE IS KEY, YOU HAVENT EVER CAME OUT.
> I WILL WHEN IM READY NO ONE IN THE AREA IS A SOLID CHALLENGE.
> 
> *



SO HOW ABOUT YOU GET THE CAR TO GET OFF THEN YOU MAY HAVE A CHALLENGE


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 23 2008, 01:16 PM~11160619
> *tryin to get ready to come down and serve after the show... ill be down there for sure but with the car is the question..
> *


bring your car :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 23 2008, 04:23 PM~11161662
> *you talkin to much....ur gunna get shut down in p-town
> *


ook,well you know who i am come see me,i may not have my car done but trust me i was supporting my homie,what you know bout that?

either way come see me...


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 23 2008, 04:13 PM~11162082
> *bring your car :biggrin:
> *


im trying. im not gonna bring it though if its not ready.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 24 2008, 09:05 AM~11167283
> *im trying. im not gonna bring it though if its not ready.
> *


smartest thing to do homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 23 2008, 04:25 PM~11161672
> *SO HOW ABOUT YOU GET THE CAR TO GET OFF THEN YOU MAY HAVE A CHALLENGE
> *


we will see who hold down the town next sunday huh
my bet is im the only challenger.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 24 2008, 08:25 PM~11173063
> *we will see who hold down the town next sunday huh
> my bet is im the only challenger.
> *


 :0


----------



## savageloc24

coming up fast. doesnt look like the motor is gonna be ready. i will see you guys down there though. killa is it cool if i stop by the shop on the way down? you gonna be in vancouver or portland?


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 24 2008, 07:25 PM~11173063
> *we will see who hold down the town next sunday huh
> my bet is im the only challenger.
> *










:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## vengence

damn that benz came out sick,hella sick homie..


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Jul 26 2008, 08:45 PM~11187575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


killa not on the switch is he....neet thats the only time that car got off...by the way that looks like its doing 85"


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 31 2008, 09:28 AM~11224292
> *killa not on the switch is he....neet thats the only time that car got off...by the way that looks like its doing 85"
> *


he was. they both put it on the bumper. not tryin to cause problems just answering a question.


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 24 2008, 08:25 PM~11173063
> *we will see who hold down the town next sunday huh
> my bet is im the only challenger.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 4 2008, 12:52 AM~11252051
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We are on da road coming back from p town , and lil killa wasn't no were to be found..cuzz todd the portland exterminator was in town .. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*lil Baby Killa was hiding,... scared to get served in his own town! 

sad,..... I came all the way from Tucson Az to see what all the "woofing" was about
... and to find out this ***** was CAMPING, cooking smores n shit!!!!! 

its not like he DIDNT know the show was here,...not like he didnt know we was coming...lol..... 

his new name is "BABY KILLA" cuz he be jackin us off!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Logged in as: EMPIRE CUSTOMS ( Log Out )
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 3 New Messages 

LayItLow.com Forums > Viewing Profile
Viewing Profile: BIGKILLA503
BIGKILLA503



O Dogg



Member Group: Members
Joined: Jul 2006 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Aug 4 2008, 11:47 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 3,262 
( 4.4 posts per day / 0.05% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Shows & Events
( 706 posts / 24% of this member's active posts ) 
*Last Active Yesterday, 07:03 PM *
Status (Offline) 
Communicate 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
Send a Personal Message 
Send an Email 

Information 
Home Page No Information 
Birthday 23 July 1976 
Location what the fuck you think??? 
Interests hopping cars 
Additional Information 
Car Club INDIVIDUALS 



Signature 
BIGTIME HYDRAULICS
PORTLAND,OR 503-327-4193 or 360-693-8376
Hilow hydraulics distributor

doin what the fuck i want to you bitch's
when i hit the block you will all know


WHY AM I ON YOUR MIND YOUR NOT ON MINE 






* this motha fucka was online while we were at his shop!!!!! proofs in the puding!!!!*


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2008, 11:46 AM~11255061
> *lil Baby Killa was hiding,... scared to get served in his own town!
> 
> sad,..... I came all the way from Tucson Az to see what all the "woofing" was about
> ... and to find out this ***** was CAMPING, cooking smores n shit!!!!!
> 
> its not like he DIDNT know the show was here,...not like he didnt know we was coming...lol.....
> 
> his new name is "BABY KILLA" cuz he be jackin us off!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## toons

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2008, 11:53 AM~11255132
> *Logged in as: EMPIRE CUSTOMS ( Log Out )
> My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · 3 New Messages
> 
> LayItLow.com Forums > Viewing Profile
> Viewing Profile: BIGKILLA503
> BIGKILLA503
> O Dogg
> Member Group: Members
> Joined: Jul 2006  Profile Options Add to contact list
> Find member's posts
> Find member's topics
> Ignore User
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time Aug 4 2008, 11:47 AM
> Total Cumulative Posts 3,262
> ( 4.4 posts per day / 0.05% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Shows & Events
> ( 706 posts / 24% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Yesterday, 07:03 PM
> Status  (Offline)
> Communicate
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> Send a Personal Message
> Send an Email
> 
> Information
> Home Page No Information
> Birthday 23 July 1976
> Location what the fuck you think???
> Interests hopping cars
> Additional Information
> Car Club INDIVIDUALS
> 
> Signature
> BIGTIME HYDRAULICS
> PORTLAND,OR 503-327-4193 or 360-693-8376
> Hilow hydraulics distributor
> 
> doin what the fuck i want to you bitch's
> when i hit the block you will all know
> WHY AM I ON YOUR MIND YOUR NOT ON MINE
> this motha fucka was online while we were at his shop!!!!! proofs in the puding!!!!
> *


----------



## lowrider4lifey

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 21 2008, 09:37 PM~11145537
> *YOU SEE THAT YOU BITCH
> BIGTIME IS REPPIN AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW.
> WE DONT LOOSE AT HOME FELLAS :0  :0  :0
> *


HOW DO YOU NOT LOOSE AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN YOUR OWN TOWN WHEN YOUR BITCH ASS IS NOT EVEN THERE! 

"OH I ONLY COME OUT WHEN IM READY" CRY ME A FUCKING RIVER, WHAT A FUCKING *** :tears: :tears: :tears: 

DURING THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TODD CAME UP INTO YOUR TOWN AND FUCKING SERVED YOUR NATURE LOVING ASS WHETHER YOU WERE HERE OR NOT.

REAL LOWRIDERS PUT IT DOWN DAY TO DAY, WHERE WERE YOU AT? NATURE BOY.

WHAT A FUCKING JOKER! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrider4lifey

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 24 2008, 07:25 PM~11173063
> *we will see who hold down the town next sunday huh
> my bet is im the only challenger.
> *


ALLS I KNOW IS THAT THIS SUNDAY THE ONLY THING YOU WERE HOLDING DOWN WAS YOUR BIG FUCKING UGLY HEAD UNDER A SLEEPING BAG YOU TALKING FAKE ASS KING OF PORTLAND.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by lowrider4lifey_@Aug 4 2008, 01:46 PM~11256231
> *HOW DO YOU NOT LOOSE AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN YOUR OWN TOWN WHEN  YOUR BITCH ASS IS NOT EVEN THERE!
> 
> "OH I ONLY COME OUT WHEN IM READY" CRY ME A FUCKING RIVER, WHAT A FUCKING *** :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> DURING THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TODD CAME UP INTO YOUR TOWN AND FUCKING SERVED YOUR NATURE LOVING ASS WHETHER YOU WERE HERE OR NOT.
> 
> REAL LOWRIDERS PUT IT DOWN DAY TO DAY, WHERE WERE YOU AT? NATURE BOY.
> 
> WHAT A FUCKING JOKER! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

dang thats fuked up they all came out there for a hop n littletime wouldnt come out all that whooofin on the internet and they wouldnt pull up i hope todd put his car on the bumper outside of the shop and took a pic to post thro the mail box as a calling card , :uh:


----------



## 155/80/13

weres the vid of them at their shop?


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by lowrider4lifey_@Aug 4 2008, 01:46 PM~11256231
> *HOW DO YOU NOT LOOSE AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN YOUR OWN TOWN WHEN  YOUR BITCH ASS IS NOT EVEN THERE!
> 
> "OH I ONLY COME OUT WHEN IM READY" CRY ME A FUCKING RIVER, WHAT A FUCKING *** :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> DURING THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TODD CAME UP INTO YOUR TOWN AND FUCKING SERVED YOUR NATURE LOVING ASS WHETHER YOU WERE HERE OR NOT.
> 
> REAL LOWRIDERS PUT IT DOWN DAY TO DAY, WHERE WERE YOU AT? NATURE BOY.
> 
> WHAT A FUCKING JOKER! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

weres the vid of todd and them at their shop?


----------



## triple X level

Black magic, Orange juiced and Street life in front of Big time hydraulics i mean big M hydraulics as there parking space clearly states... 





































"chippers are people too" big M


----------



## 575 Droptop

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BIG TIME BITCHES!!!!!! GOT LUCKY ONCE AND NOW THE WORLD KNOWS THERE A JOKE!!!!!!!!
BIG M RUNS THIS MOTHER!!!!


----------



## vengence

:0


----------



## Spanky

What was written?


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 4 2008, 11:47 PM~11262177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was written?
> *


I KNOW TODD JUST CALLED AND TOLD ME " HEY KILLA WHILE I'M HERE AT YOUR SHOP I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL SAYING MY BOYS ARE AT NATIONALS CRYING ABOUT MIKES BUMPER" :tears: :rant: :tears: :rant: :tears: :rant:


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 5 2008, 02:05 AM~11262251
> *I KNOW TODD JUST CALLED AND TOLD ME " HEY KILLA WHILE I'M HERE AT YOUR SHOP I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL SAYING MY BOYS ARE AT NATIONALS  CRYING ABOUT MIKES BUMPER" :tears:  :rant:  :tears:  :rant:  :tears:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you's a fool...see ya in the Lou..


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 5 2008, 12:19 AM~11262324
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you's a fool...see ya in the Lou..
> *


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

THEY WERE CRYING AS SOON AS WE PULLED UP IN DA SHOW !!! CRYING ABOUT EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING :tears: :tears: :tears: YES SIRRRRR THEY WERE


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by lowrider4lifey_@Aug 4 2008, 02:02 PM~11256379
> *ALLS I KNOW IS THAT THIS SUNDAY THE ONLY THING YOU WERE HOLDING DOWN WAS YOUR BIG FUCKING UGLY HEAD UNDER A SLEEPING BAG YOU TALKING FAKE ASS KING OF PORTLAND.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lowrider4lifey

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Oct 10 2007, 11:15 PM~8975316
> *what happen to you spine less  bitch ass chippers all this talk about I'll see you in Vegas all bark no bite thats all right we all know your scared I think it was u and your homie that said a no show is a loss. thats all right you look at yourself everyday and remember you bitched out again(smells like????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Like he said once "YOU BITCHED OUT AGAIN" NATURE BOY HOW WAS CAMPING WAS IT WORTH MISSING THE SHOW DID YOU GET A DEER CAUSE TODD'S IMPALA CLOWNED YOUR ASS OVER THERE AT YOUR SHOP. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 575 Droptop

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 5 2008, 01:05 AM~11262251
> *I KNOW TODD JUST CALLED AND TOLD ME " HEY KILLA WHILE I'M HERE AT YOUR SHOP I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL SAYING MY BOYS ARE AT NATIONALS  CRYING ABOUT MIKES BUMPER" :tears:  :rant:  :tears:  :rant:  :tears:  :rant:
> *


If U say so but U still got your ass handed to U guys. But I am sure U are getting use to that by now.......What does the ''I'' stand for???
1. ''I'' cant win
2. ''I'' cant hop my car
3. ''I''want to be someone
4. ''I'' want to be like the BIG M when I grow up.
5. ""I"" CANT BELIEVE ''I'' LOST AGAIN...... :tears: :tears:


----------



## TRUDAWG

:nosad: .........gawdamn dawg.....firt the I picnic on the 4th and now in your backyard??


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 4 2008, 11:05 PM~11262251
> *I KNOW TODD JUST CALLED AND TOLD ME " HEY KILLA WHILE I'M HERE AT YOUR SHOP I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL SAYING MY BOYS ARE AT NATIONALS  CRYING ABOUT MIKES BUMPER" :tears:  :rant:  :tears:  :rant:  :tears:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 5 2008, 12:06 AM~11262424
> *THEY WERE CRYING AS SOON AS WE PULLED UP IN DA SHOW !!! CRYING ABOUT EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: YES SIRRRRR THEY WERE
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 575 Droptop

SOMEONE CALL BIGTIME AND TELL HIM IT SAFE TO RETURN TO HIS SHOP .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 5 2008, 08:16 AM~11263086
> *If U say so but U still got your ass handed to U guys. But I am sure U are getting use to that by now.......What does the ''I'' stand for???
> 1. ''I'' cant win
> 2. ''I'' cant hop my car
> 3. ''I''want to be someone
> 4. ''I'' want to be like the BIG M when I grow up.
> 5. ""I"" CANT BELIEVE ''I'' LOST AGAIN......  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Do you wear a skirt with those pom-poms you cary? We get it,and we can all see your thong!
Keep our name out your mouth, cause 1 individual dont dosent make INDIVIDUALS. 
I aint ever ran or hid from no mutha fuccin body loc!


----------



## vengence

killa said he was at a family reunion,ok but at least i tried to give him a heads up......:dunno: family comes first though.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 5 2008, 09:55 AM~11264785
> *Do you wear a skirt with those pom-poms you cary? We get it,and we can all see your thong!
> Keep our name out your mouth, cause 1 individual dont dosent make INDIVIDUALS.
> I aint ever rean or hid from no mutha fuccin body loc!
> *


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 5 2008, 11:33 AM~11265098
> *killa said he was at a family reunion,ok but at least i tried to give him a heads up......:dunno: family comes first though.
> *


Of course he was, we understand!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 5 2008, 11:36 AM~11265121
> *Of course he was, we understand!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:dunno: just repeating what i was told...


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop+Aug 5 2008, 09:40 AM~11264033-->
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEONE CALL BIGTIME AND TELL HIM IT SAFE TO RETURN TO HIS SHOP .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL....Ur a mess Chris! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Rascal King_@Aug 5 2008, 11:36 AM~11265121
> *Of course he was, we understand!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hi Fred! :wave: 

Can't wait to see the video of this shit!! I JUST HEARD THAT THIS FOOTAGE WILL BE ON ROLL'N Vol # 11 AND AVAILABLE AT THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW!!!


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 5 2008, 11:53 AM~11265270
> * :biggrin:
> Hi Fred! :wave:
> 
> Can't wait to see the video of this shit!!  I JUST HEARD THAT THIS FOOTAGE WILL BE ON ROLL'N Vol # 11 AND AVAILABLE AT THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW!!!
> 
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 5 2008, 07:16 AM~11263086
> *If U say so but U still got your ass handed to U guys. But I am sure U are getting use to that by now.......What does the ''I'' stand for???
> 1. ''I'' cant win
> 2. ''I'' cant hop my car
> 3. ''I''want to be someone
> 4. ''I'' want to be like the BIG M when I grow up.
> 5. ""I"" CANT BELIEVE ''I'' LOST AGAIN......  :tears:  :tears:
> *



LOL YOU SOUND LIKE THE HOE I HAD IN THE HOTEL ROOM LAST NIGHT HAD MY DICK SO DEEP DUMB BITCH DIDNT KNOW WHAT SHE WAS TALKING ABOUT :yes:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 5 2008, 12:38 PM~11265704
> *LOL YOU SOUND LIKE THE HOE I HAD IN THE HOTEL ROOM LAST NIGHT HAD MY DICK SO DEEP DUMB BITCH DIDNT KNOW WHAT SHE WAS TALKING ABOUT :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toons

lets keep clubs out this shit. that shit is funny in his own town. we dont know tthe whole story but dude has been on here running his mouth


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 5 2008, 01:48 PM~11265790
> *lets keep clubs out this shit. that shit is funny in his own town. we dont know tthe whole story but dude has been on here running his mouth
> *


I AGREE!


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Aug 4 2008, 07:59 PM~11259992
> *Black magic, Orange juiced and Street life  in front of Big time hydraulics i mean  big M hydraulics  as there parking space clearly states...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "chippers are people too"  big M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## 575 Droptop

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 5 2008, 01:38 PM~11265704
> *LOL YOU SOUND LIKE THE HOE I HAD IN THE HOTEL ROOM LAST NIGHT HAD MY DICK SO DEEP DUMB BITCH DIDNT KNOW WHAT SHE WAS TALKING ABOUT :yes:
> *


The only dick u got is the one in your mouth......U need to take it out its not yours..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ

:werd:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 5 2008, 02:16 PM~11263086
> *If U say so but U still got your ass handed to U guys. But I am sure U are getting use to that by now.......What does the ''I'' stand for???
> 1. ''I'' cant win
> 2. ''I'' cant hop my car
> 3. ''I''want to be someone
> 4. ''I'' want to be like the BIG M when I grow up.
> 5. ""I"" CANT BELIEVE ''I'' LOST AGAIN......  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 5 2008, 07:48 PM~11265790
> *lets keep clubs out this shit. that shit is funny in his own town. we dont know tthe whole story but dude has been on here running his mouth
> *


 :biggrin: I agree but damn this shit is funny,Dream Team is running shit,no argueing about it thats whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 5 2008, 07:16 AM~11263086
> *If U say so but U still got your ass handed to U guys. But I am sure U are getting use to that by now.......What does the ''I'' stand for???
> 1. ''I'' cant win
> 2. ''I'' cant hop my car
> 3. ''I''want to be someone
> 4. ''I'' want to be like the BIG M when I grow up.
> 5. ""I"" CANT BELIEVE ''I'' LOST AGAIN......  :tears:  :tears:
> *


please dont disrespect my club like that. 1 person doesnt make the whole club. homie i dont ever step on your club like that.


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 5 2008, 10:53 AM~11265270
> *LOL....Ur a mess Chris!  :biggrin:
> Hi Fred! :wave:
> 
> Can't wait to see the video of this shit!!  I JUST HEARD THAT THIS FOOTAGE WILL BE ON ROLL'N Vol # 11 AND AVAILABLE AT THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW!!!
> 
> *


thats wats up.


----------



## BIGBOYINC.

WELL WELL WELL, IT LOOKS LIKE TODD HAS A SHIT LOAD OF CHEERLEADERS, EVERYONE KNOWS CHEERLEADING IS A JOB FOR A BITCH, I JUST HOPE ALL THESE MOTHAFUCKERS IN HERE TALKING SHIT ARE IN VEGAS, BRING IT YOU FUCKING BITCH ASS MOTHAFUCKERS, DONT FORGET WE GANGSTAS FIRST THEN WE LOWRIDE, SO WHEN THE HEAT IS ON BE A MAN AND LETS HANDLE IT! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 5 2008, 01:48 PM~11265790
> *lets keep clubs out this shit. that shit is funny in his own town. we dont know tthe whole story but dude has been on here running his mouth
> *



I AGREE ALSO!!!!!!!


----------



## 575 Droptop

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2008, 02:45 PM~11266320
> *please dont disrespect my club like that. 1 person doesnt make the whole club. homie i dont ever step on your club like that.
> *


Sorry about that it was too far and Iam just fucking with a few fools that dont take it to heart so if u did it wasnt ment to be hurtful, Like I said I was wrong a few guys dont make a club your right but a few can fuck one up in a min....... :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider4lifey

FOUND THIS PIC IN THE PORTLAND LOWRIDER SHOW TOPIC, THOUGHT IT SHOULD BE HERE TOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by lowrider4lifey_@Aug 5 2008, 02:33 PM~11266711
> *FOUND THIS PIC IN THE PORTLAND LOWRIDER SHOW TOPIC, THOUGHT IT SHOULD BE HERE TOO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha thats awesome biggkillas been woofin all this shit and when it comes down to it hes making excuses i mean if he had pulled up and made excuses thats 1 thing but to skip his hometown thats fuked up rekon he knew todd n the dream team was gunna whooop that asssss :biggrin:


----------



## 575 Droptop

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Aug 5 2008, 03:06 PM~11266503
> *WELL WELL WELL, IT LOOKS LIKE TODD HAS A SHIT LOAD OF CHEERLEADERS, EVERYONE KNOWS CHEERLEADING IS A JOB FOR A BITCH, I JUST HOPE ALL THESE MOTHAFUCKERS IN HERE TALKING SHIT ARE IN VEGAS, BRING IT YOU FUCKING BITCH ASS MOTHAFUCKERS, DONT FORGET WE GANGSTAS FIRST THEN WE LOWRIDE, SO WHEN THE HEAT IS ON BE A MAN AND LETS HANDLE IT! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Thats where u are wrong lowriders have always been lowriders. Gangsters are what have fucked up our sport. Its a game, a sport not a killing someone cause they said something u thought was wrong. :angry: But being the best at the sport u can. Win, Lose or Draw. U live to LOWRIDE another day. Without other cars there is no sport. Just u and a car that goes up and down.  There is no fun in that.......So chill.....There is nothing to handle just a good time to be had if some dumb ass with a gun doesnt fucks it up...... These guys that hop these cars never end it with a gun fight. They end it with Ill out hop u next time.......So save the drama......So keep on Lowriding and keep those cars flying!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBOYINC.

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 5 2008, 01:04 PM~11265932
> *The only dick u got is the one in your mouth......U need to take it out its not yours..... :biggrin:
> *


OH NOW ITS A SPORT................. YOU A FUCKING BITCH HOMIE JUST LIKE THE REST OF THEM, JUST HAVE HAVE UR ASS IN VEGAS TO SEE WHO HAS A DICK IN THERE MOUTH, NEXT TIME FIND OUT WHO YOU DISRESPECTING BEFORE YOU OPEN UR MOUTH, PHOENIX AZ HANDLES WHAT WE NEED TO HANDLE!


----------



## 575 Droptop

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Aug 5 2008, 03:47 PM~11266833
> *OH NOW ITS A SPORT................. YOU A FUCKING BITCH HOMIE JUST LIKE THE REST OF THEM, JUST HAVE HAVE UR ASS IN VEGAS TO SEE WHO HAS A DICK IN THERE MOUTH, NEXT TIME FIND OUT WHO YOU DISRESPECTING BEFORE YOU OPEN  UR MOUTH, PHOENIX AZ HANDLES WHAT WE NEED TO HANDLE!
> *


Dont hurt yourself I cant make Vegas this year. :biggrin: But if you are in Phx why are u waiting till vegas to handle what ever it is that your handling. And who is the rest of them???


----------



## BIGBOYINC.

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 5 2008, 02:55 PM~11266948
> *Dont hurt yourself I cant make Vegas this year. :biggrin: But if you are in Phx why are u waiting till vegas to handle what ever it is that your handling. And who is the rest of them???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I THOUGHT YOU WAS ABOUT IT HOMIE, TALKING THIS AND THAT, OH WELL THE OFFER STILL STANDS SO TAKE IT HOW YOU WANT  OH AND DONT WORRY, THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE, IF THE SHOE FITS WEAR IT!


----------



## TRUDAWG

:uh: :uh: :nono:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Aug 5 2008, 03:05 PM~11267039
> *:uh:  :uh:  :nono:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: PEOPLE WANNA BE TALKING SHIT :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 713ridaz

yall keep it clean.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

HAS ANYONE BESIDES KILLA BEAT TODD??

RIDER CHRONICLES THE ONLY DVD TO BE THERE EVERYTIME THESE TWO GUYS MEET UP


----------



## Psta

I C U JIMMY!!!


----------



## BackBumper559

HERE U GO BRO 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmLfXMkGuCE
SINCE U COULDNT COME TO ORANGE COVE I THOUGHT ID SHOW SUPPORT AND GO VISIT U!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tevuC79hDgU
RIDERZ CHRONIC SHOWIN SOME LOVE TO OC LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRrUj8NcWYc


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

U CRAZY VIC !!

TRUCK WAS BANGIN'


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2008, 06:41 PM~11268516
> *U CRAZY VIC !!
> 
> TRUCK WAS BANGIN'
> *


MUCH LOVE 4 P TOWN HAD MORE FUN @ LIL KILLA SHOP GOT DQ FOR GETING STUCK AT 103


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GLAD U HAD A GOOD TYME


----------



## BackBumper559

KOOL HAD MORE FUN AT THE AFTER HOP LOL


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Aug 5 2008, 04:14 PM~11267689
> *yall keep it clean.....
> *


x2 people with ? think theres is the last one they made. it's hoping man no need for drama. 75% of the people on l i l talk shit thats all it is. keep kool :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 5 2008, 02:42 PM~11266788
> *Thats where u are wrong lowriders have always been lowriders. Gangsters are what have fucked up our sport. Its a game, a sport not a killing someone cause they said something u thought was wrong. :angry: But being the best at the sport u can. Win, Lose or Draw. U live to LOWRIDE another day. Without other cars  there is no sport. Just u and a car that goes up and down.   There is no fun in that.......So chill.....There is nothing to handle just a good time to be had if some dumb ass with a gun doesnt fucks it up...... These guys that hop these cars never end it with a gun fight. They end it with Ill out hop u next time.......So save the drama......So keep on Lowriding and keep those cars flying!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



TRUE,WELL SAID


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WHERE DID THE SKATER KIDS COME FROM ??? MAN THE HATE STARTS EARLY THESE DAYZ.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 06:45 PM~11268546
> *MUCH LOVE 4 P TOWN HAD MORE FUN @ LIL KILLA  SHOP GOT DQ FOR GETING STUCK AT 103
> *


Yea, We both chipped out at the show by gettin stuck.!!!!! But the BigTime roast we had was kickin. Even Ryan was clownin'......J/P Lil' killa he had your back...I do agree family comes first ,but when you flap your gums ,I would have diffenetly made a point to be there....Ready or not. I would rather take a lose ,then not show my face.....That was some gay shit rite there.

I know I've heard you say this a 1000x ,but I guess will see u in Vegas???????

Like you said earlier ,That fire is lite under your ass now.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES




----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 06:05 PM~11268708
> *Yea, We both chipped out at the show by gettin stuck.!!!!! But the BigTime roast we had was kickin. Even Ryan was clownin'......J/P Lil' killa he had your back...I do agree family comes first ,but when you flap your gums ,I would have diffenetly made a point to be there....Ready or not. I would rather take a lose ,then not show my face.....That was some gay shit rite there.
> 
> I know I've heard you say this a 1000x ,but I guess will see u in Vegas???????
> 
> Like you said earlier ,That fire is lite under your ass now.....
> *


Imagine super show comes and Black Magic closed ... sign say sorry went to Oklahoma for a family reunion :biggrin: :biggrin: Didnt know it was super show weekend.


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 5 2008, 11:53 AM~11265270
> *LOL....Ur a mess Chris!  :biggrin:
> Hi Fred! :wave:
> 
> Can't wait to see the video of this shit!!  I JUST HEARD THAT THIS FOOTAGE WILL BE ON ROLL'N Vol # 11 AND AVAILABLE AT THE VEGAS SUPERSHOW!!!
> 
> *


whens the video coming out


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 5 2008, 05:15 PM~11268802
> *Imagine  super show comes and Black Magic closed ... sign say sorry went to Oklahoma for a family reunion :biggrin:  :biggrin: Didnt know it was super show weekend.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2008, 07:03 PM~11268690
> *WHERE DID THE SKATER KIDS COME FROM ??? MAN THE HATE STARTS EARLY THESE DAYZ.
> *


You now its not hate, that was the truth...He was preachin'


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 5 2008, 07:03 PM~11268690
> *WHERE DID THE SKATER KIDS COME FROM ??? MAN THE HATE STARTS EARLY THESE DAYZ.
> *


A BRO I DONT KNO BUT I HEARD EM CALL'N YOU UNCLE RYAN :0 OPPS LOL LOL JK


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 5 2008, 06:15 PM~11268802
> *Imagine  super show comes and Black Magic closed ... sign say sorry went to Oklahoma for a family reunion :biggrin:  :biggrin: Didnt know it was super show weekend.
> *


hahaha i cant imagine that hahaha


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 5 2008, 07:16 AM~11263086
> *If U say so but U still got your ass handed to U guys. But I am sure U are getting use to that by now.......What does the ''I'' stand for???
> 1. ''I'' cant win
> 2. ''I'' cant hop my car
> 3. ''I''want to be someone
> 4. ''I'' want to be like the BIG M when I grow up.
> 5. ""I"" CANT BELIEVE ''I'' LOST AGAIN......  :tears:  :tears:
> *



uhm... please leave car clubs out of this... its personal problems between Todd and Killer, so leave the "I" out of this entire situation.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 4 2008, 11:47 PM~11262177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was written?
> *


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 5 2008, 02:42 PM~11266788
> *Thats where u are wrong lowriders have always been lowriders. Gangsters are what have fucked up our sport. Its a game, a sport not a killing someone cause they said something u thought was wrong. :angry: But being the best at the sport u can. Win, Lose or Draw. U live to LOWRIDE another day. Without other cars  there is no sport. Just u and a car that goes up and down.   There is no fun in that.......So chill.....There is nothing to handle just a good time to be had if some dumb ass with a gun doesnt fucks it up...... These guys that hop these cars never end it with a gun fight. They end it with Ill out hop u next time.......So save the drama......So keep on Lowriding and keep those cars flying!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Probably in New Mexico, in South Central its been a gangsta sport since I was growing up...


----------



## BIGKILLA503

that was some weak ass shit. ALL I CAN SAY IS FUCK YOU CATS AND PAYBACK WILL BE TREMENDOUS.


KEEP THE CAR CLUBS NAME OUTTA YOU BITCH MADES MOUTHS
THIS IS ME AS A MAN AND MY SHOP VS YOU ****


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGBOYINC._@Aug 5 2008, 02:06 PM~11266503
> *WELL WELL WELL, IT LOOKS LIKE TODD HAS A SHIT LOAD OF CHEERLEADERS, EVERYONE KNOWS CHEERLEADING IS A JOB FOR A BITCH, I JUST HOPE ALL THESE MOTHAFUCKERS IN HERE TALKING SHIT ARE IN VEGAS, BRING IT YOU FUCKING BITCH ASS MOTHAFUCKERS, DONT FORGET WE GANGSTAS FIRST THEN WE LOWRIDE, SO WHEN THE HEAT IS ON BE A MAN AND LETS HANDLE IT! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


X 100


----------



## BIGKILLA503

HATE AND TALK SHIT ALL YOU WANT THIS SHIT IS FAR FROM OVER.
WITH THAT BEING SAID I HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO SAY TILL I SEE YOU BITCH MADE REJECTS.


----------



## triple X level




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 07:23 PM~11269431
> *that was some weak ass shit. ALL I CAN SAY IS FUCK YOU CATS AND PAYBACK WILL BE TREMENDOUS.
> KEEP THE CAR CLUBS NAME OUTTA YOU BITCH MADES MOUTHS
> THIS IS ME AS A MAN AND MY SHOP VS YOU ****
> *


man thats the funniest shit ive seen on here in a while you punk out on a hop after whoofin all that shit ,taking a loss is a lot better than not even turning up ,weak ass shit homie :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 5 2008, 03:37 PM~11267307
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  PEOPLE WANNA BE TALKING SHIT  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


NOT FOR LONG HOMIE. BY THE WAY GOOD JOB SUNDAY. WE GONNA GET THESE FOOLS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2008, 07:29 PM~11269484
> *man thats the funniest shit ive seen on here in a while you punk out on a hop after whoofin all that shit ,taking a loss is a lot better than not even turning up ,weak ass shit homie  :thumbsdown:
> *


YOU LIVE IN AMARILLO SHUT YOUR FUCKING CHOPS DID ASK YOU FOR LIP SERVICE. YOUR IDOL IS HOPPING A 300.00 CAR CHEW ON THAT BITCH.


----------



## triple X level




----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Aug 5 2008, 07:26 PM~11269462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GOT A LITTLE PETER ON YOUR LIP WIPE IT OFF.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 07:31 PM~11269502
> *YOU LIVE IN AMARILLO SHUT YOUR FUCKING CHOPS DID ASK YOU FOR LIP SERVICE. YOUR IDOL IS HOPPING A 300.00 CAR CHEW ON THAT BITCH.
> *


hahaha a 300.00 car you was scarred of keep it real homie ,thats the difference between me and you homie if some1 pulls up il hop i dont go camping :biggrin: id rather take a loss than totaly punk out ,you can come back from a loss :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:angry: RIDER :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2008, 07:33 PM~11269527
> *hahaha a 300.00 car you was scarred of keep it real homie ,thats the difference between me and you homie if some1 pulls up il hop i dont go camping  :biggrin: id rather take a loss than totaly punk out
> *


NICE WITH THE CAR ON THE HOIST AND ALL HUH. LIKE I SAID AMARILLO :uh:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 07:34 PM~11269551
> *NICE WITH THE CAR ON THE HOIST AND ALL HUH. LIKE I SAID AMARILLO :uh:
> *


so what has amarillo gotta do with it :dunno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 05:45 PM~11268546
> *MUCH LOVE 4 P TOWN HAD MORE FUN @ LIL KILLA  SHOP GOT DQ FOR GETING STUCK AT 103
> *


A FUCKING TRUCK YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING THIS ISNT 1988.
GET REAL.


----------



## BIGBOYINC.

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 5 2008, 07:21 PM~11269421
> *Probably in New Mexico, in South Central its been a gangsta sport since I was growing up...
> *


WELL SAID! :thumbsup: WRITE THE CHECK IF UR ASS CAN CASH IT!.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 07:37 PM~11269576
> *A FUCKING TRUCK YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING THIS ISNT 1988.
> GET REAL.
> *


yeah get real vic go camping instead :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 5 2008, 09:40 AM~11264033
> *SOMEONE CALL BIGTIME AND TELL HIM IT SAFE TO RETURN TO HIS SHOP .... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SOMEONE CALL BIGTIME AND TELL THEM TO SEND YOUR GIRL HOME. BUT SHE DONT WANNA GO.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

TIME TO PULL OUT THE SECRET P.O.N.T.I.A.C.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2008, 07:40 PM~11269600
> *yeah get real vic go camping instead  :biggrin:
> *


WIPE THE WIENER OFF YOUR MOUTH TOO.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 06:53 PM~11269189
> *Why you guys mad, you should be sad. The man that claimed he was supposed to hold it down for the N.W.....Went missing. We had already placed an ad with the  milk carton company which read...Have you seen this person, went missing on 8-2-08 ,last seen ,CAMPING while making smores.
> Height = 4ft 6''
> weight = 98lbs
> hair color= shaved
> Noticable appearence = vein popping out of neck,with oversized mouth.
> medical conditions = chipIttous
> Alias = Lil' killa,Baby Killa,Small times,chippersous rex,nature boy(whoooaaaaa)
> 
> known to frequent local small hops,where only single pumps will be. known to not enter out of his local sand box. Steady story tellin very agressive,rude coments,with no concept of reality.
> :cheesy:
> I would also like to put out there for all the real riders that repped at the show and after hops.....Puttin it down for "P"town
> 
> *


 ahahahahahahahahahah WENT missing lmao some funny shit lol


----------



## lowrider4lifey

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 06:23 PM~11269431
> *that was some weak ass shit. ALL I CAN SAY IS FUCK YOU CATS AND PAYBACK WILL BE TREMENDOUS.
> KEEP THE CAR CLUBS NAME OUTTA YOU BITCH MADES MOUTHS
> THIS IS ME AS A MAN AND MY SHOP VS YOU ****
> *


*NATURE BOY! GOOD THING YOU SHOWED UP. 
YOU GOT SOME NERV TALKING MORE SHIT WHEN YOUR A STRAIGHT BITCH. 
YOU WOULD HAVE HAD A LITTLE MORE RESPECT IF YOU WOULD HAVE TAKEN ALL THIS STRIAGHT UP YOUR ASS AND SUCKED IT UP LIKE A MAN, 
AND JUST SHOWED EVERYBODY WHAT YOU GOT WITH A CAR. 
YOU RUINED IT YOU FUCKING MIDGET JOKER. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by lowrider4lifey_@Aug 5 2008, 07:47 PM~11269676
> *NATURE BOY! GOOD THING YOU SHOWED UP.
> YOU GOT SOME NERV TALKING MORE SHIT WHEN YOUR A STRAIGHT BITCH.
> YOU WOULD HAVE HAD A LITTLE MORE RESPECT IF YOU WOULD HAVE TAKEN ALL THIS STRIAGHT UP YOUR ASS AND SUCKED IT UP LIKE A MAN,
> AND JUST SHOWED EVERYBODY WHAT YOU GOT WITH A CAR.
> YOU RUINED IT YOU FUCKING MIDGET JOKER.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK YOU YOU A PUNK AND YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 08:37 PM~11269576
> *A FUCKING TRUCK YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING THIS ISNT 1988.
> GET REAL.
> *


SUCK A DICK HOMIE HOPPING WITH OUT INTERIOR, WINDOWS, MOLDINGS IZ GARBAGE. LIKE I SAID IF I LOSE I CAN TAKE THE LOSS I AINT GOING TO GO HIDE OUT PUSSY YOUR OWN CATS TURNING AGAINTS YOU. YOU CANT EVEN HANG WITH THE 80S VEHICLE BY THE WAY MY TRUCK IS A 91 YOUR ROLLING WITH THE 80'S WITH THAT SHADY ASS REGAL INFRONT OF YOUR SHOP






SO HOWS THE FAMILY

HERE YOU GO AGAIN BOY SCOUT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmLfXMkGuCE
AND ANOTHER
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tevuC79hDgU
AND ANOTHER
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x__zIT64hKQ
SINCE YOU COULDNT COME TO CALI OR I SHOULD SAY ORANGE COVE I HAD TO GO OVER THERE TO SEE THE WEATHER AND TAKE PICS OF TREES. NEXT TYME YOU GO CAMPING LET US ALL KNO WE WOULD OF BROUGHT OUR FISHING POLES YOU WOULD OF GOT SERVED AT THAT TOO :biggrin: 
EITHER WAY "DONT TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT"


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 5 2008, 08:16 AM~11263086
> *If U say so but U still got your ass handed to U guys. But I am sure U are getting use to that by now.......What does the ''I'' stand for???
> 1. ''I'' cant win
> 2. ''I'' cant hop my car
> 3. ''I''want to be someone
> 4. ''I'' want to be like the BIG M when I grow up.
> 5. ""I"" CANT BELIEVE ''I'' LOST AGAIN......  :tears:  :tears:
> *


"I" AM THE SHIT
"I" RUN THIS BITCH
"I" HAVE A CLEAN ASS CAR NOT A FUCKIN G-BODY
"I" GET ALONG WITH THE REAL OG'S FROM THE BIG M
"I' AM REAL MOTHER FUCKIN RIDER


----------



## lowrider4lifey

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 06:32 PM~11269517
> *YOU GOT A LITTLE PETER ON YOUR LIP WIPE IT OFF.
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: YOUR GAY MAN.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 5 2008, 11:55 AM~11264785
> *Do you wear a skirt with those pom-poms you cary? We get it,and we can all see your thong!
> Keep our name out your mouth, cause 1 individual dont dosent make INDIVIDUALS.
> I aint ever ran or hid from no mutha fuccin body loc!
> *


GOD DAMM STRAIGHT


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2008, 08:40 PM~11269600
> *yeah get real vic go camping instead  :biggrin:
> *


A DOG IT AINT MY FAULT HES JUST TRYING TO EARN HIS BOY SCOUT PATCH LEAVE HIM ALONE ALREADY YOU BUNCH OF BULLYZ


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by lowrider4lifey_@Aug 5 2008, 07:51 PM~11269731
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  YOUR GAY MAN.
> *


NOT WHAT YOU LADY WAS SCREAMIN.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Aug 5 2008, 01:38 PM~11265704
> *LOL YOU SOUND LIKE THE HOE I HAD IN THE HOTEL ROOM LAST NIGHT HAD MY DICK SO DEEP DUMB BITCH DIDNT KNOW WHAT SHE WAS TALKING ABOUT :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THE "I" AINT TO BE FUCKED WITH BITCH


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 07:51 PM~11269729
> *"I" AM THE SHIT
> "I" RUN THIS BITCH
> "I" HAVE A CLEAN ASS CAR NOT A FUCKIN G-BODY
> "I" GET ALONG WITH THE REAL OG'S FROM THE BIG M
> "I' AM REAL MOTHER FUCKIN RIDER
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA REAL SHIT.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 5 2008, 01:48 PM~11265790
> *lets keep clubs out this shit. that shit is funny in his own town. we dont know tthe whole story but dude has been on here running his mouth
> *


THATS THE TRUTH CAUSE THE "I" AND THE "M" IN L.A. GET ALONG

THATS SHOP SHIT


----------



## lowrider4lifey

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 06:50 PM~11269715
> *FUCK YOU YOU A PUNK AND YOU KNOW IT.
> *


*
SERIOUSLY DUMBASS, SHOULDN'T YOU BE OFF THE FUCKING INTERNET AND BE BUILDING A CAR? IM OUT.*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GREAT TO SEE WALLY AND THAT FUCKING B-BODY WITH THE BLOWER!!
GOOD PEEPS. THANKS FOR COMIN UP.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YALL ACT LIKE YALL WON IT ALL


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 09:14 PM~11270014
> *YALL ACT LIKE YALL WON IT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN BRO I GOT TROPHYZ 10X THAT SIZE


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 08:17 PM~11270057
> *MAN BRO I GOT TROPHYZ 10X THAT SIZE
> *


then we should send you another for the best ghost hop ever.
IN A TRUCK :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

FUCK YOU RON :angry: I GOT YOU HOMIE I GOT YOU.


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 09:22 PM~11270109
> *then we should send you another for the best ghost hop ever.
> IN A TRUCK :uh:
> *


HAHAHAHA ATLEAST I SHOW UP TO HOP LOL IN YOUR OWN HOMETOWN!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 08:29 PM~11270195
> *HAHAHAHA ATLEAST I SHOW UP TO HOP LOL IN YOUR OWN HOMETOWN!
> *


YES YOU SURE DID. IN A TRUCK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 09:22 PM~11270109
> *then we should send you another for the best ghost hop ever.
> IN A TRUCK :uh:
> *


SEND IT ***** :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club

:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 08:30 PM~11270210
> *SEND IT *****  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IS THAT HOW YOU GOT THE REST OF THEM TOO :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 09:17 PM~11270057
> *MAN BRO I GOT TROPHYZ 10X THAT SIZE
> *


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 09:32 PM~11270227
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IS THAT HOW YOU GOT THE REST OF THEM TOO :0
> *


no i actually show up to shows and enter how bout you......


fucker i kno u get em for best looking sleeping bag or best tasting smores lol


----------



## BIGKILLA503

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA OK THE JOKES ON ME THIS TIME GET YOUR BITCH ASS LICKS IN NOW WHILE YOU CAN,CUZZ IT WONT BE LONG.


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 09:33 PM~11270239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what your wife tells me! :0


----------



## royalts-car-club

wheres the popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 08:33 PM~11270239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOLY SHIT JD I GOT TEARS COMIN OUT MY EYES HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 09:34 PM~11270249
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA OK THE JOKES ON ME THIS TIME GET YOUR BITCH ASS LICKS IN NOW WHILE YOU CAN,CUZZ IT WONT BE LONG.
> *


  DONT TELL ME YOUR COMMING TO ORANGE COVE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 08:53 PM~11269762
> *A DOG IT AINT MY FAULT HES JUST TRYING TO EARN HIS BOY SCOUT PATCH LEAVE  HIM ALONE ALREADY YOU BUNCH OF BULLYZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 08:36 PM~11270270
> * DONT TELL ME YOUR COMMING TO ORANGE COVE :0  :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD YOU A GANG OF TIMES I DONT HOP TRUCKS IMPALAS AND SHIT ON SMALL TIRES A LOWRIDER.

I DONT NEED MICKEY TOMPSON TIRES EITHER.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 02:55 AM~11269782
> *THATS THE TRUTH CAUSE THE "I" AND THE "M" IN L.A. GET ALONG
> 
> THATS SHOP SHIT
> *


X2 STL I and K.C. M gat along also this is about hoppin not clubs







































And Todds kickin that ass.  :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 03:14 AM~11270014
> *YALL ACT LIKE YALL WON IT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That wasn't in portland.And spike was higher.


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 09:39 PM~11270302
> *I TOLD YOU A GANG OF TIMES I DONT HOP TRUCKS IMPALAS AND SHIT ON SMALL TIRES A LOWRIDER.
> 
> I DONT NEED MICKEY TOMPSON TIRES EITHER.
> *


OOOOOOOOO MY BAD BRO SO U JUST HOP SHELS OF THE CARS ITS KOOL BRO WHAT IF YOU WHERE IN THE LOWRIDER SHOW RADICAL RIGHT LOL OK YOU WOULD OF HOPPED AGAINTS ME AND TODD {TRUCKS}


----------



## BIGKILLA503

YOU GUYS SHOULD BE VERY PROUD OF THOSE BIG ASS TIRES YOU FUCKERS STOP AT A CIRCUS ON YOUR WAY WHAT THE FUCK.
A FUCKING TRUCK GETTING STUCK
A JALOPPY MC GETTING STUCK WITH BIG ASS TIRES
AND A IMPALA DOING 98 ON BIG ASS TIRES BEARLY
WOW YOU GUYS ARE THE SHIT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

AWFULLY QUIET RON


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 08:42 PM~11270337
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD BE VERY PROUD OF THOSE BIG ASS TIRES YOU FUCKERS STOP AT A CIRCUS ON YOUR WAY WHAT THE FUCK.
> A FUCKING TRUCK GETTING STUCK
> A JALOPPY MC GETTING STUCK WITH BIG ASS TIRES
> AND A IMPALA DOING 98 ON BIG ASS TIRES BEARLY
> WOW YOU GUYS ARE THE SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont even know you homeboy but your starting to sound like a BITCH..just shut it and try to earn your brownie points back up


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2008, 09:42 PM~11270326
> *That wasn't in portland.And spike was higher.
> *


HE DIDNT HOP AGAINST SWITCH DIFFERENT CATAGORIES


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 09:42 PM~11270337
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD BE VERY PROUD OF THOSE BIG ASS TIRES YOU FUCKERS STOP AT A CIRCUS ON YOUR WAY WHAT THE FUCK.
> A FUCKING TRUCK GETTING STUCK
> A JALOPPY MC GETTING STUCK WITH BIG ASS TIRES
> AND A IMPALA DOING 98 ON BIG ASS TIRES BEARLY
> WOW YOU GUYS ARE THE SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COME OUT AND PLAY HOMIE YOU GOTTA EARN YOUR STREET CREDIT BACK HOMIE! I CAN HIT BUMPER ALL DAY WITH OUT GETTING STUCK WANNA COME SEE. OWW I FORGOT U DONT LEAVE THE PARKING LOT :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 09:39 PM~11270302
> *I TOLD YOU A GANG OF TIMES I DONT HOP TRUCKS IMPALAS AND SHIT ON SMALL TIRES A LOWRIDER.
> 
> I DONT NEED MICKEY TOMPSON TIRES EITHER.
> *


So what you willing to hop.......Hondas...

Oh I forgot you cant HOP!!!!!! cause yous a chipper


I bet you can start one hell of a fire with 2 sticks.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

babyhuey, BackBumper559, SGV-POMONA, specialequip, tangelo 85, 96BIG_BODY, HOP SHOP, BlackMagicHydraulics, Suburban Swingin, edelmiro13, 509Rider


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 6 2008, 02:18 AM~11269392
> *uhm... please leave car clubs out of this... its personal problems between Todd and Killer, so leave the "I" out of this entire situation.
> *


Ain't no personal problems,it's just hoppin and todds better at it.  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GETTIN DEEP


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2008, 10:52 PM~11270437
> *Ain't no personal problems,it's just hoppin and todds better at it.   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 03:45 AM~11270369
> *HE DIDNT HOP AGAINST SWITCH DIFFERENT CATAGORIES
> *


Still higher. :biggrin: Whats good homie?Man it's all in fun come on even you got to admitt this shit is funny. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2008, 08:52 PM~11270437
> *Ain't no personal problems,it's just hoppin and todds better at it.   :biggrin:
> *


DEFFINATLY HAS WAY BIGGER TIRES


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2008, 03:53 AM~11270443
> *GETTIN DEEP
> *


where you camping too? :biggrin: come on man in your own town you gotta give it up to todd and ron (and the truck,don't know the dude)for that. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 6 2008, 03:54 AM~11270460
> *DEFFINATLY HAS WAY BIGGER TIRES
> *


 :biggrin: Get bigger ones too :biggrin: and show up. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 09:49 PM~11270397
> *So what you willing to hop.......Hondas...
> 
> Oh I forgot you cant HOP!!!!!! cause yous a chipper
> I bet you can start one hell of a fire with 2 sticks.....
> *


HEY THAT AINT NICE RON! LOL


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 6 2008, 03:53 AM~11270452
> *
> *


 :biggrin: YOU KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 08:49 PM~11270397
> *So what you willing to hop.......Hondas...
> 
> Oh I forgot you cant HOP!!!!!! cause yous a chipper
> I bet you can start one hell of a fire with 2 sticks.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I CANT START A FIRE BUT I CATCH ALOT OF FISH


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2008, 08:56 PM~11270488
> *:biggrin: Get bigger ones too  :biggrin: and show up. :biggrin:
> *


BIGGER TIRES ARE AGAINST ARE POLICY HOMIE I GET INCHES THE HARD WAY.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 08:54 PM~11269768
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THE "I" AINT TO BE FUCKED WITH BITCH
> *


Yea thanks homie for sending up that "Guacomole Caddi" with those chips, cause we was hungry and he got his ass chopped up by a single pump street car....Which also won the show......

We left with a stomach ache from all those chips.....Sure could have used some kool-ade


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 6 2008, 03:58 AM~11270510
> *BIGGER TIRES ARE AGAINST ARE POLICY HOMIE I GET INCHES THE HARD WAY.
> *


I fill ya,man just put them on the trailer and head to AZ and vegas ,and do it agian. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 08:59 PM~11270521
> *Yea thanks homie for sending up that "Guacomole Caddi" with those chips, cause we was hungry and he got his ass chopped up by a single pump street car....Which also won the show......
> 
> We left with a stomach ache from all those chips.....Sure could have used some kool-ade
> *


CAN YOU SAY MICKEY TOMPSON


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2008, 03:59 AM~11270521
> *Yea thanks homie for sending up that "Guacomole Caddi" with those chips, cause we was hungry and he got his ass chopped up by a single pump street car....Which also won the show......
> 
> We left with a stomach ache from all those chips.....Sure could have used some kool-ade
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2008, 09:00 PM~11270539
> *I fill ya,man just put them on the trailer and head to AZ and vegas ,and do it agian. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 6 2008, 03:56 AM~11270490
> *HEY THAT AINT NICE RON! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 09:59 PM~11270521
> *Yea thanks homie for sending up that "Guacomole Caddi" with those chips, cause we was hungry and he got his ass chopped up by a single pump street car....Which also won the show......
> 
> We left with a stomach ache from all those chips.....Sure could have used some kool-ade
> *


AINT MY CAR NO MORE HOMIE 
COME DOWN HERE AND BRING A BIGBODY ILL SHOW YOU HOW I HIT MY SWITCH OHH AND MAKE SURE ITS CLEAN AND ALL CHROME WITH SOME REAL WHEELS LIKE MINE


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 6 2008, 03:42 AM~11270337
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD BE VERY PROUD OF THOSE BIG ASS TIRES YOU FUCKERS STOP AT A CIRCUS ON YOUR WAY WHAT THE FUCK.A FUCKING TRUCK GETTING STUCKA JALOPPY MC GETTING STUCK WITH BIG ASS TIRESAND A IMPALA DOING 98 ON BIG ASS TIRES BEARLYWOW YOU GUYS ARE THE SHIT :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


See was that hard to do. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 08:59 PM~11270521
> *Yea thanks homie for sending up that "Guacomole Caddi" with those chips, cause we was hungry and he got his ass chopped up by a single pump street car....Which also won the show......
> 
> We left with a stomach ache from all those chips.....Sure could have used some kool-ade
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11270497
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I CANT START A FIRE BUT I CATCH ALOT OF FISH
> *


How could you catch fish when you was on the computer when we where at your shop

Your fish is like your car homie....Throw backs...Not enough inches

And you rite it is a 300 dollar car. with 185 homie.... If your car would do over 85 you would understand.......And yous a stuck bitch too......Your boy Ryan gave me the video......Surrender that title cuase aint willing to defend it.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 10:02 PM~11270572
> *AINT MY CAR NO MORE HOMIE
> COME DOWN HERE AND BRING A BIGBODY ILL SHOW YOU HOW I HIT MY SWITCH OHH AND MAKE SURE ITS CLEAN AND ALL CHROME WITH SOME REAL WHEELS LIKE MINE
> *


you got supremes with 2'' extended white walls :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 09:04 PM~11270600
> *How could you catch fish when you was on the computer when we where at your shop
> 
> Your fish is like your car homie....Throw backs...Not enough inches
> 
> And you rite it is a 300 dollar car. with 185 homie.... If your car would do over 85 you would understand.......And yous a stuck bitch too......Your boy Ryan gave me the video......Surrender that title cuase aint willing to defend it.
> *


YEAH I GOT IN AT 6;3O *** HAD I KNOWN YOU WAS THERE I WOULD HAVE BURNED RUBBER OVER JUST TO CLOWN YOUR WEAK ASS, MY CAR WASNT EVEN OFF THE HOIST, JUST TO CLOWN HAHAHAHA IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 10:06 PM~11270621
> *you got supremes with 2'' extended white walls :0
> *


NO I HAVE ZENITHS WITH 1/2 INCH WW'S 
THATS HOMIES SHIT THE CAR DIDNT LEAVE L.A. LOOKING LIKE THAT


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 09:06 PM~11270621
> *you got supremes with 2'' extended white walls :0
> *


YOU GOT NO ROOM TO TALK BOUT TIRES HOMIE.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

You should thank Todd for making you a household name, your 10 minutes of fame was gone over a year ago


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 09:07 PM~11270628
> *YEAH I GOT IN AT 6;3O *** HAD I KNOWN YOU WAS THERE I WOULD HAVE BURNED RUBBER OVER JUST TO CLOWN YOUR WEAK ASS, MY CAR WASNT EVEN OFF THE HOIST, JUST TO CLOWN HAHAHAHA IS THAT THE BEST YOU GOT
> *


YOU KNEW HE WAS THERE WTF YOU TALKING ABOUT LOL


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Aug 5 2008, 09:08 PM~11270647
> *YOU KNEW HE WAS THERE WTF YOU TALKING ABOUT LOL
> *


NOT AT MY SHOP HOMIE YOU GOT ME FUCT UP,
IM DOWN TO JUST CLOWN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

BlackMagicHydraulics 

Dream Team !!!!!
Car Club: ''Majestics''
ROYALS
STREET LIFE 

Black Magic Hydraulics World Champ Team Cracker


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ANYWAY IM NOT NO HOPPER IM JUST HERE HAVIN FUN BUT ANYONE WITH A BIGBODY WANNA COME SEE ME IM IN THE STREETS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 09:59 PM~11270521
> *Yea thanks homie for sending up that "Guacomole Caddi" with those chips, cause we was hungry and he got his ass chopped up by a single pump street car....Which also won the show......
> 
> We left with a stomach ache from all those chips.....Sure could have used some kool-ade
> *


SINGLE PUMP WHAT G-BODY :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 10:08 PM~11270641
> *YOU GOT NO ROOM TO TALK BOUT TIRES HOMIE.
> *


185-75-14's.......You could hop on some 12 inch tires, your shit hasn't gone to bumper in over a year. Ever since you put the motor guts, glass , it's been a bumper magnet.....In the front. cant break a 38'' pivot. I got stuck at the show. your rite about that, but at your place it cleared your shop roof. Not stuck

As for not knowing ,Ryan was there and was calling your cell. you just decided not to hear it....Soooo now you have to.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 09:15 PM~11270700
> *SINGLE PUMP WHAT G-BODY  :uh:
> *


YEP


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2008, 04:16 AM~11270709
> *185-75-14's.......You could hop on some 12 inch tires, your shit hasn't gone to bumper in over a year. Ever since you put the motor guts, glass , it's been a bumper magnet.....In the front. cant break a 38'' pivot. I got stuck at the show. your rite about that, but at your place it cleared your shop roof.  Not stuck
> 
> As for not knowing ,Ryan was there and was calling your cell. you just decided not to hear it....Soooo now you have to.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 10:17 PM~11270724
> *YEP
> *


THATS SOME GAY SHIT IM NOT GONNA HOP NO $50 CAR PULL UP SOME REAL SHIT


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 09:16 PM~11270709
> *185-75-14's.......You could hop on some 12 inch tires, your shit hasn't gone to bumper in over a year. Ever since you put the motor guts, glass , it's been a bumper magnet.....In the front. cant break a 38'' pivot. I got stuck at the show. your rite about that, but at your place it cleared your shop roof.  Not stuck
> 
> As for not knowing ,Ryan was there and was calling your cell. you just decided not to hear it....Soooo now you have to.
> *


OK YOU THINK THAT


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 09:16 PM~11270709
> *185-75-14's.......You could hop on some 12 inch tires, your shit hasn't gone to bumper in over a year. Ever since you put the motor guts, glass , it's been a bumper magnet.....In the front. cant break a 38'' pivot. I got stuck at the show. your rite about that, but at your place it cleared your shop roof.  Not stuck
> 
> As for not knowing ,Ryan was there and was calling your cell. you just decided not to hear it....Soooo now you have to.
> *


 NOT MY CELL# BUDDY HE MAY HAVE TOLD YOU THAT


----------



## 86cutt

16 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: 86cutt, 1sikMC, milkweed, 1 lowfukn ram, BlackMagicHydraulics, Kelo, BackBumper559, SupremeAir, Big Worm, mooch360, Eddie$Money, westcoaststyle


----------



## Big Worm

Damn lets all be honest :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 10:18 PM~11270735
> *THATS SOME GAY SHIT IM NOT GONNA HOP NO $50 CAR PULL UP SOME REAL SHIT
> *


You talkin shit on your boy, Switch...OHHH shit, he clownin his own club
Dont get me wrong that cadi is clean ,but it aint no 20,000 dollar impala.

Shit in Vegas 93 big body only go for 2500.00

Euro cutlasses go for the same!!!!!! in some peoples mind they would both be a throw away car. As where I like them both, just don't prefer to hop a Big Body.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 10:29 PM~11270879
> *You talkin shit on your boy, Switch...OHHH shit, he clownin his own club
> Dont get me wrong that cadi is clean ,but it aint no 20,000 dollar impala.
> 
> Shit in Vegas 93 big body only go for 2500.00
> 
> Euro cutlasses go for the same!!!!!! in some peoples mind they would both be a throw away car. As where I like them both, just don't prefer to hop a Big Body.
> *


IM TALKIN ABOUT ONE PULLIN UP ON ME 

HE RON I PUT 35K IN MY 1ST BIGBODY
25K IN MY THIRD AND WELL OVER 37K IN MY 2ND CHECK MY BUILD UPS I GET MY SHIT DONE RIGHT AND COMPLETE 

ANYWAY BRING A CLEAN ASS BIGBODY CHROME AND PAINT ILL BE IN VEGAS 
BUT ILL REPEAT AGAIN CLEAN COMPLETE

ITS ALL GOOD I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR YOU ,TODD, AND ALL THE OTHER INOVATERS IN OUR SPORT WITHOUT THE COMP THERE WOULD BE NO SPORT


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 09:29 PM~11270879
> *You talkin shit on your boy, Switch...OHHH shit, he clownin his own club
> Dont get me wrong that cadi is clean ,but it aint no 20,000 dollar impala.
> 
> Shit in Vegas 93 big body only go for 2500.00
> 
> Euro cutlasses go for the same!!!!!! in some peoples mind they would both be a throw away car. As where I like them both, just don't prefer to hop a Big Body.
> *


I have a 96 fully wraped frame ,molded suspension,candy paint, chrome undercarrige, tvs sounds ,Black magic equiped :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

STREETTOYZ BUILT
CANDY PATTERNS CUSTOMS PITBULL SETUP
CUSTOMS ZENITHS 
EVERYTHING CHROME
MOLDED ONE OF A KIND FRAME 
MUSIC AND ALL
#2


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 5 2008, 09:44 PM~11271044
> *I have a 96 fully wraped frame ,molded suspension,candy paint, chrome undercarrige, tvs sounds ,Black magic equiped :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: whats up aron


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 09:47 PM~11271076
> *STREETTOYZ BUILT
> CANDY PATTERNS CUSTOMS PITBULL SETUP
> CUSTOMS ZENITHS
> EVERYTHING CHROME
> MOLDED ONE OF A KIND FRAME
> MUSIC AND ALL
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice caddi :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

damn those are some clean ass cadies


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

#1


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 09:47 PM~11271076
> *STREETTOYZ BUILT
> CANDY PATTERNS CUSTOMS PITBULL SETUP
> CUSTOMS ZENITHS
> EVERYTHING CHROME
> MOLDED ONE OF A KIND FRAME
> MUSIC AND ALL
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill give it to you your cars clean...


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 5 2008, 09:49 PM~11271088
> *:thumbsup: whats up aron
> *


Whats up Leo :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 5 2008, 09:54 PM~11271152
> *Whats up Leo :biggrin:
> *


the 31st :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11271175
> *the 31st :biggrin:
> *


Nor cal?Hopping k/s


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 5 2008, 09:58 PM~11271199
> *Nor cal?Hopping k/s
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 5 2008, 10:00 PM~11271215
> *:yes:
> *


Come bye and pick me up :biggrin:
35 inch lock up :angry: Ill put my stock trailing arms on


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 5 2008, 10:02 PM~11271237
> *Come bye and pick me up :biggrin:
> *


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 5 2008, 10:02 PM~11271237
> *Come bye and pick me up :biggrin:
> 35 inch lock up :angry: Ill put my stock trailing arms on
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

#3
WHEN IT WAS MINE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 5 2008, 10:44 PM~11271044
> *I have a 96 fully wraped frame ,molded suspension,candy paint, chrome undercarrige, tvs sounds ,Black magic equiped :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS CLEAN AS WELL IM A BIGBODY LOVER


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 10:11 PM~11271329
> *THATS CLEAN AS WELL IM A BIGBODY LOVER
> *


You should know how hard it is to get inches out of one


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=40124446


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 5 2008, 11:14 PM~11271371
> *You should know how hard it is to get inches out of one
> *


YEP THATS WHY I WOULDNT PULL UP ON A G-BODY


----------



## big nuts

DANNNNNNNN ALL THAT MONEY IN A BIG BODY CAR AND U CAN'T PAINT UR FLOOR PANS SPRAY CANS R ONLY 99CENS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 5 2008, 11:52 PM~11271661
> *DANNNNNNNN ALL THAT MONEY IN A BIG BODY CAR  AND U CAN'T PAINT UR FLOOR PANS SPRAY CANS R ONLY 99CENS
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS FRAME OFF HOMIE


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 10:56 PM~11271688
> *WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS FRAME OFF HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAMM I GUESS THE SHOE FIT SOME ONE


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 09:39 PM~11270992
> *
> ANYWAY BRING A CLEAN ASS BIGBODY CHROME AND PAINT ILL BE IN VEGAS
> BUT ILL REPEAT AGAIN CLEAN COMPLETE
> 
> 
> *


preach


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Aug 5 2008, 11:59 PM~11271701
> *DAMM I GUESS THE SHOE FIT SOME ONE
> *


NO SHIT I SWORE I SAW A QUOTE :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

*HERES ONE I DID IN TWO WEEKS*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THATS MY LIGHT 

FOLLOW THE LEADER


----------



## big nuts

AND THAT ONLY COST $3500 O AND ALL THE PAINT IS ALL HOUES OF COLOR


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SHIT LOOKS LIKE MUNE I DID IN O2 FOLLOW THE LEADER
THIS INSNT TOWARDS YOU NENE JUST SPIKES FAT ASSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SAME COLOR 
BUT MINE WAS FROM THE DEALER


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 11:31 PM~11271878
> *SAME COLOR
> BUT MINE WAS FROM THE DEALER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R ALL THOES WHITE COLORS CANDYS!! OR ONE A DAYS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I LIKE MINE WET UNDERNEATH


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 11:28 PM~11271867
> *SHIT LOOKS LIKE MUNE I DID IN O2 FOLLOW THE LEADER
> THIS INSNT TOWARDS YOU NENE JUST SPIKES FAT ASSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STOP CALLING ME FOOL IT 11;35 PM :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SOMETIMES I LIKE HEARING MY BITCHES VOICE BEFORE I GOT TO BED


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 11:36 PM~11271906
> *SOMETIMES I LIKE HEARING MY BITCHES VOICE BEFORE I GOT TO BED
> *


 :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I WENT TO THE PUBLIC POOL THE OTHER DAY AND WELL SPIKE COULDNT CONTROL HIMSELF


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 11:33 PM~11271895
> *I LIKE MY ASS WET UNDERNEATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE AFTER A SHAVE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE AGE 12


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 11:44 PM~11271940
> *SPIKE AFTER A SHAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE AT THE TALENT SHOW 2001


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 11:44 PM~11271940
> *SPIKE AFTER A SHAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE AT THE TALENT SHOW ARE 22


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE AT A CLUB IN GAYTOWN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE RIGHT NOW IN A CHAT ROOM


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 11:45 PM~11271944
> *SPIKE AGE 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











A IT'S U AND UR BIG BROTHER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE WHEN HE FIRST GOT INTO LOWRIDEING YOU KNOW WHAT CLUB


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE AT THE GAY PRIDE RALLY


----------



## big nuts

U AND UR CHYGUAGUA DOG


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE GETTING READY TO GO TRICK OR TREATING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKES 1ST BEER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE-IN-THE BOX


----------



## big nuts

MY BOY SIAD HE GOT A BIG BODY 4 U


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE AT HUNIGINTON BEACH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE TRYING OUT 4 A MOVIE PART


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE AND HIS MAN AT THE MALL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE AGE 11


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

UR NASTY SPIKE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE TRYING OUT FOR AMERICAS GOT TALENT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE ROLL PLAYING


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

PRESENTING SPIKE AND HIS BAND


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE AFTER THEY GAVE HIM THE TROPHY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I TOLD YOU SPIKE HAS BEEN A WINNER ALL HIS LIFE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I WANNNA GO SEE THE HOP


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I TOLD YOU NOT TO WAX YOUR FEET SPIKE


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 12:49 AM~11271972
> *SPIKE RIGHT NOW IN A CHAT ROOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMM HOW ABOUT SPIKE THINKING HOW TO SELL?WAAAAHHHH I THOUGHT THIS WAS A HYD.TOPIC?THIS SHIT IS BETTER THAN OFF TOPIC.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

I TOLD YOU SPIKE WAS GOOD FOR SOMETHING


----------



## Big nene 1

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 01:05 AM~11272046
> *PRESENTING SPIKE AND HIS BAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:THAT LOOKS LIKE THE DREAM TEAM IN ACTION.WAAAAAHHHHHAAAAAAA THAT'S FUNNY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

AND LAST SPIKES BESTEST PLACE OF ALL TIME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YOUR CRAZY NENE


----------



## The BIG M Biker

Damn JD, Your computer is gonna be jammed with fat naked guys... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HOLD ON I FORGOT THIS ONE 
SPIKE WANTED ME TO GET IN TOUCH WITH SOME OF MY CONTACTS WE WANT TO MAKE SOME EXTRA $$$ AT THE NEXT HOP


----------



## big nuts

FUCK THIS FOOL GOT MORE J/KS THEM HIS SIZE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

HURRY THE FUCK UP SPIKE WE GOTTA GO


----------



## stevie d

hahaah this is some funny shit even better than lilkilla not turning up hahaha


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

GET OUT SPIKE REMEMBER HOW YOU MESSED THE WATER UP LAST TIME


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 12:22 AM~11272118
> *HURRY THE FUCK UP SPIKE I GOTTA GO GIVE SOME HEAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WHAT THE FUCK*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

YOU BETTER BACK THE FUCK UP....BE EAZY SPIKE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE MAKING THAT MONEY I TOLD YOU THOSE ADS WOULD DO GOOD


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 12:24 AM~11272123
> *GET OUT  SPIKE REMEMBER HOW YOU MESSED  UP MY ASS LAST TIME ONE MORE TIME PLEAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: UR GAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

OKAY GOOD NIGHT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SHHHH SPIKES SLEEPING


----------



## lowrider4lifey

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 08:00 PM~11270535
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HEY PUSSY I FOUND YOUR HIDE OUT, NATURE BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrider4lifey

NATURE BOY, SEEMS LIKE YOU HAD FUN MISSING OUT ON YOUR CLOWNING.


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by lowrider4lifey_@Aug 5 2008, 11:51 PM~11272193
> *HEY PUSSY I FOUND YOUR HIDE OUT, NATURE BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## lowrider4lifey

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 08:00 PM~11270535
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 11:17 PM~11272102
> *AND LAST SPIKES BESTEST PLACE OF ALL TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by lowrider4lifey_@Aug 6 2008, 12:02 AM~11272213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POST YOUR CAR???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 11:17 PM~11272104
> *YOUR CRAZY NENE
> *


X2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2008, 08:21 PM~11270772
> *NOT MY CELL# BUDDY HE MAY HAVE TOLD YOU THAT
> *



WHY WOULD I CALL HIM? 

I WAS LETTING YOU GUYS HAVE FUN AFTER A LONG ASS DRIVE.

SOMEONE ANSWER THE Q? IS THIS LIL ONE SHOP WONDER THE ONLY GUY TO EVER BEAT THE DREAM TEAMS #1 CAR?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2008, 08:18 PM~11270734
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


KEEP ME OUTTA YOUR MOUTH PLEASE :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

spike is 0-2 in Portland for no shows since you all keepin count...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2008, 08:42 PM~11270326
> *That wasn't in portland.And spike was higher.
> *


 :biggrin: JUST LIKE MINE WAS IN TULSA :biggrin:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES+Aug 6 2008, 08:43 AM~11273309-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHY WOULD I CALL HIM?
> 
> I WAS LETTING YOU GUYS HAVE FUN AFTER A LONG ASS DRIVE.
> 
> SOMEONE ANSWER THE Q? IS THIS LIL ONE SHOP WONDER THE ONLY GUY TO EVER BEAT THE DREAM TEAMS #1 CAR?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2008, 09:08 AM~11273480
> *spike is 0-2 in Portland for no shows since you all keepin count...
> *


ohhh shit homeboy is growing balls now hahahahah .. did lil killa check your ass .. you seem to be all defensive now


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2008, 08:43 AM~11273309
> *WHY WOULD I CALL HIM?
> 
> I WAS LETTING YOU GUYS HAVE FUN AFTER A LONG ASS DRIVE.
> 
> SOMEONE ANSWER THE Q? IS THIS LIL ONE HOP WONDER THE ONLY GUY TO EVER BEAT THE DREAM TEAMS #1 CAR?
> *


There, I fixed your post to say what you REALLY meant...  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

cheer on and avoid the question does CNC Design make pom-poms?

as for BALLZ MINE DROPPED B4 U WAS BORN - LAYITLOW SUCK UP

POST ANYTHING YOU HAVE ACCOMPLISHED???

I NEED A LAUGH 1 FUCKING RAM- SHEEPS GOT OLD ON YA??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Aug 6 2008, 08:55 AM~11273814
> *ohhh shit  ***** is growing balls now hahahahah .. did lil killa check your ass .. you seem to be all defensive now
> *


DO YOU EVEN KNOW ANYONE ON THIS TOPIC?

OR YOU JUST HATING FOR THE FUCK OF IT? STEP AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD !!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

SPIKE ON HIS WEDDING NIGHT


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*dayum Ryan,.... thought you was cool,.. but its coming off like you ride Babykillas nuts in a major way!!!

you was all cool, nice and respectful when we were there, and now your coming off like your internet thuggin, bro that aint you,.. ease down and be cool.


as far as Baby killa goes,... this is what it boils down too, you should have said up front " my car wasnt ready, but come on by we'll kick it" or some kinda shit. But instead you went off somewhere. we came up from Az to see what was up, and you were nowhere to be found. I was actually shocked since this was a super show in your town, and you woof all this shit all the time online.

I think Imma have to agree with Todd and say were DONE wasting our time on you. balls in your court. you wanna see us, come out, end of story *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2008, 07:52 PM~11275445
> *dayum Ryan,.... thought you was cool,.. but its coming off like you ride Babykillas nuts in a major way!!!
> 
> you was all cool, nice and respectful when we were there, and now your coming off like your internet thuggin, bro that aint you,.. ease down and be cool.
> as far as Baby killa goes,... this is what it boils down too, you should have said up front " my car wasnt ready, but come on by we'll kick it" or some kinda shit. But instead you went off somewhere. we came up from Az to see what was up, and you were nowhere to be found. I was actually shocked since this was a super show in your town, and you woof all this shit all the time online.
> 
> I think Imma have to agree with Todd and say were DONE wasting our time on you. balls in your court. you wanna see us, come out, end of story
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2008, 03:47 PM~11273337
> *KEEP ME OUTTA YOUR MOUTH PLEASE :0
> *


 hno: hno: Didn't even know that was you :uh: ,it was just funny that he got called and still didn't show.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

you was all cool, nice and respectful when we were there, and now your coming off like your internet thuggin, bro that aint you,.. ease down and be cool.


NO E THUGG HERE nice and respectful!!! IT WAS COOL TO KICK IT WITH ALL OF YOU. SORRY JUST FELT LIKE DEFENDING A LONG TIME FRIEND IN THE SPORT...

NEVER SAID IT WAS A POPULARITY CONTEST- BELIEVE ME- IVE HAD PLENTY OF HATE AND PROBABLY STILL DO- BUT YOU CANT PLEASE EVERYONE I WILL "HOP" OFF THE SOAP BOX NOW.


----------



## Psta

shut your scarey ass up and let the REAL hitters argue. You gotta a lil trucc, and its a DOUBLE pump at that. fools is doing what you do(or more) with 1 gate.
you the only person that takes you seriously.


> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 08:51 PM~11269721
> *SUCK A DICK HOMIE HOPPING WITH OUT INTERIOR, WINDOWS, MOLDINGS IZ GARBAGE. LIKE I SAID IF I LOSE I CAN TAKE THE LOSS I AINT GOING TO GO HIDE OUT  PUSSY YOUR OWN CATS TURNING AGAINTS YOU. YOU CANT EVEN HANG WITH THE 80S VEHICLE BY THE WAY MY TRUCK IS A 91 YOUR ROLLING WITH THE 80'S WITH THAT SHADY ASS REGAL INFRONT OF YOUR SHOP
> SO HOWS THE FAMILY
> 
> HERE YOU GO AGAIN BOY SCOUT
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmLfXMkGuCE
> AND ANOTHER
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tevuC79hDgU
> AND ANOTHER
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x__zIT64hKQ
> SINCE YOU COULDNT COME TO CALI OR I SHOULD SAY ORANGE COVE I HAD TO GO OVER THERE TO SEE THE WEATHER AND TAKE PICS OF TREES. NEXT TYME YOU GO CAMPING LET US ALL KNO WE WOULD OF BROUGHT OUR FISHING POLES YOU WOULD OF GOT SERVED AT THAT TOO :biggrin:
> EITHER WAY "DONT TALK ABOUT IT BE ABOUT IT"
> *


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 09:17 PM~11270057
> *MAN BRO I GOT TROPHYZ 10X THAT SIZE
> *


hopping JUNK!
we can hop and hit the streets in our shit.
what you going to do next? bed dancing?


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 6 2008, 04:23 PM~11276765
> *shut your scarey ass up and let the REAL hitter argue. You gotta a lil trucc, and its a DOUBLE pump at that. fools is doing what you do(or more) with 1 gate.
> you the only person that takes you seriously.
> *


get off his dick already.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 6 2008, 04:27 PM~11276803
> *get off his dick already.
> *


wow! That took some balls coming from you from all the ball licking and dick riding you do!
Guess I hit a nerve and got your thong tangled up?!
For the record, read my post again you noodle. I said let the real HITTERS(as in the guys that are hopping real cars,chevys,g-bodys,lincolns etc)do the talking.


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 6 2008, 04:31 PM~11276834
> *wow! That took some balls coming from you from all the ball licking and dick riding you do!
> Guess I hit a nerve and got your thong tangled up?!
> For the record, read my post again you noodle. I said let the real HITTERS(as in the guys that are hopping real cars,chevys,g-bodys,lincolns etc)do the talking.
> *


listen up pasta what do you have that does anything you nothing but a fucking punk to me so put the pommp pommps down bitch take your panties out of your ass


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 6 2008, 04:36 PM~11276874
> *listen up pasta what do you have that does anything you nothing but a fucking punk to me so put the pommp pommps down bitch take your panties out of your ass
> *


blah,blah,blah :roflmao: 
getting upset and shit over the internet when you was flapping your gums!


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 6 2008, 04:36 PM~11276874
> *listen up pasta what do you have that does anything you nothing but a fucking punk to me so put the pommp pommps down bitch take your panties out of your ass
> *


put your money were your mouth fuckn peperony where were you camping withkilla mr no show you guys put your money together come to cali we got camp sites too dont trip dog you can use my pass it lasts a year :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 6 2008, 04:43 PM~11276929
> *put your money were your mouth fuckn peperony where were you camping withkilla mr no show you guys put your money together come to cali we got camp sites too dont trip dog you can use my pass it lasts a year :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA!!!! :roflmao: 
can I really? being that im from cali, and live in cali thats funny as shit!(born and raised)
YOU give ME a pass?!?! :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559

WELL THAN U SHOULDNT EVEN TALK BRO U WHERENT THERE!


----------



## Psta

:biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

WERE THOSE PEOPLE THAT DOES THE NUMBERS I DO WITH I GATE AT LET ME GUESS CAMPING  YOU A FUCKING JOKE HOMMIE SUPER SHOW FRESNO AUG 17 BRING IT :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

so anyways, I hope we can finally all see what we ALL been waiting for BIG TIME(Killa) Vs. STREET LIFE(todd) Vs. Black Magic(ron) 
HOPEFULLY come Vegas, it will go down!


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 6 2008, 05:01 PM~11277084
> *so anyways, I hope we can finally all see what we ALL been waiting for BIG TIME(Killa) Vs. STREET LIFE(todd) Vs. Black Magic(ron)
> HOPEFULLY come Vegas, it will go down!
> *


DONT FOGET PASTA CHEER LEADING SQUAD WE WENT DOWN TO SHOW LIL KILLA WHAT OJ HAS TO OFFER WERE TO MUCH FOR P TOWN AND THE BAY DONT FOR GET CHIPPERS ARE PEOPLE TOO
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 6 2008, 05:14 PM~11277192
> *DONT FOGET PASTA CHEER LEADING SQUAD WE WENT DOWN TO SHOW LIL KILLA WHAT OJ HAS TO OFFER WERE TO MUCH FOR P TOWN AND THE BAY DONT FOR GET CHIPPERS ARE PEOPLE TOO
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


havent seen you down here yet. :roflmao: 
remember, you got a TRUCK. I dont have one cause I dont want one.
cheerleader? fucc it, if thats what makes you feel good about yourself. 
keep doing what you do. Fucc it, ill even stand up and clap for you to make you feel special.
Chevys, g-bodys and Luxury cars are what I roll and what I like. im not into pick ups. :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 6 2008, 04:19 PM~11277228
> *havent seen you down here yet. :roflmao:
> remember, you got a TRUCK. I dont have one cause I dont want one.
> cheerleader? fucc it, if thats what makes you feel good about yourself.
> keep doing what you do. Fucc it, ill even stand up and clap for you to make you feel special.
> Chevys, g-bodys and Luxury cars are what I roll and what I like. im not into pick ups. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 cant we all jus get along :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 6 2008, 05:19 PM~11277228
> *havent seen you down here yet. :roflmao:
> remember, you got a TRUCK. I dont have one cause I dont want one.
> cheerleader? fucc it, if thats what makes you feel good about yourself.
> keep doing what you do. Fucc it, ill even stand up and clap for you to make you feel special.
> Chevys, g-bodys and Luxury cars are what I roll and what I like. im not into pick ups. :roflmao:
> *


you kno what would make me feel even way better if you scream my name :cheesy: and have air horns blasting :biggrin: and orange pom poms.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

in my opinion only i would have atleast had one of my homies represent for me and jus do the dang thang i guess its jus a waiting game now to see if he shows up to vegas but guarentee no one is holding there breath to many no shows what ever the reason reunion camping or what not going to the portland show and the BLACK MAGIC ,STREETLIFE ,DREAM TEAM AFTER HOP MADE IT ALL WORTH WHILE LOTS OF COOL PEEPS OUT THERE AND CLUBS BIG TONY WHAT IT DO THE HOMIE RYAN BUT ONE OF THE BEST MOMENTS WAS ROLLN AND TRAIL LEG RACIG AT THE PARK NOT WITH CARS ON FOOT WAIT TO YOU SEE THE VIDEO OH MAAAN I LAUGHED SO HARD ALMOST PUKED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BIGG UPS TO ALL THEM COOL PEEPS OUT THERE WE'LL WELCOME YOU ALL LIKE YOU WELCOMED US PEACE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2008, 09:43 AM~11273309
> *WHY WOULD I CALL HIM?
> 
> I WAS LETTING YOU GUYS HAVE FUN AFTER A LONG ASS DRIVE.
> 
> SOMEONE ANSWER THE Q? IS THIS LIL ONE SHOP WONDER THE ONLY GUY TO EVER BEAT THE DREAM TEAMS #1 CAR?
> *


If thats how you would want to take a win.... I would rather beat a person when their car was working. Dont get me wrong a win is a win. But when 1 was only luck I wouldn't spend the rest of my life swinging from that moment.....or his nuts.

Why you cheerleading now. Acting like we was scared.....I see you cant keep it real??????


----------



## stevie d

vegas aint far away gives lilkilla some time to get his shit ready i mean he wernt there last year and he wasnt at his own show so im not holding my breath for seing them in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2008, 10:08 AM~11273480
> *spike is 0-2 in Portland for no shows since you all keepin count...
> *


But what single pump is even in that category....Would have been a waste of gas....Plus he was holding it down in cali....Just like switch did !!!!!!! Funny how you want to twist shit. :biggrin:

wheres your car :0


----------



## BackBumper559

tru dat I MYSELF HAD A HELL OF A TIME EVEN THOUGH CHIPPED OUT AT 103 FUCKEN HELL OF A DRIVE UP THERE MAGIC MTN AINT GOT NUTIN ON THAT ESPECIALY HALF ASLEEP 21 HOURS CRAZY NO OFFENCE TO ANY ONE JUST HAVING FUN OJ WILL BE BACK WIT CRAZY NUMBERS I WILL BEAT THE RECORD BIG VIC SAID IT TO ALL THE HATERZ SORRY CANT PLEASE EVERY ONE WE JUST LOVE THAT OJ PEACE OUT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2008, 11:55 AM~11274292
> *DO YOU EVEN KNOW ANYONE ON THIS TOPIC?
> 
> OR YOU JUST HATING FOR THE FUCK OF IT? STEP AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD !!
> *


Easy up Ryan, dont get tough behind a screen too...I do know this cat and he is a real-G.... Not a cover up lick some I know....By the way nice to see you changed your jersey before they started videoing......

 FROM A REAL MOTHER FUCKING G


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 6 2008, 04:06 PM~11277733
> *in my opinion only i would have atleast had one of my homies represent for me and jus do the dang thang i guess its jus a waiting game now to see if he shows up to vegas but guarentee no one is holding there breath to many no shows what ever the reason reunion camping or what not going to the portland show and the BLACK MAGIC ,STREETLIFE ,DREAM TEAM AFTER HOP MADE IT ALL WORTH WHILE LOTS OF COOL PEEPS OUT THERE AND CLUBS BIG TONY WHAT IT DO THE HOMIE RYAN BUT ONE OF THE BEST MOMENTS WAS ROLLN AND TRAIL LEG RACIG AT THE PARK NOT WITH CARS ON FOOT WAIT TO YOU SEE THE VIDEO OH MAAAN I LAUGHED SO HARD ALMOST PUKED  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BIGG UPS TO ALL THEM COOL PEEPS OUT THERE WE'LL WELCOME YOU ALL LIKE YOU WELCOMED US PEACE
> *



GOODTIMES .. IS WHAT ITS ABOUT- DAVE TOOK CARE OF ME IN HIS TOWN, I JUST TRY TO DO THE SAME. 

RON I AINT HATIN NOBODY- SORRY YOU GOT OFFENDED..


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 6 2008, 03:25 PM~11276782
> *hopping JUNK!
> we can hop and hit the streets in our shit.
> what you going to do next? bed dancing?
> *


NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2008, 05:27 PM~11277926
> *Easy up Ryan, dont get tough behind a screen too...I do know this cat and he is a real-G.... Not a cover up lick some I know....By the way nice to see you changed your jersey before they started videoing......
> 
> FROM A REAL MOTHER FUCKING G
> *


:0 :0 :0 OOH DAAAAM ON BLAST O WELL ISH HAPPENS  SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR MAYBE :dunno: BMH PUT IT DOWN ALONG WITH STREETLIFE A FORCE TO BE RECKEND WITH THATS REAL ISH BOTTOM LINE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2008, 04:27 PM~11277926
> *Easy up Ryan, dont get tough behind a screen too...I do know this cat and he is a real-G.... Not a cover up lick some I know....By the way nice to see you changed your jersey before they started videoing......
> FROM A REAL MOTHER FUCKING G
> *



ITS COOL BRO, DONT LIKE ME.... OR RESPECT ME... YOU WOULDNT BE THE FIRST.

YOU WANT A PIC OF THE STOCK 64 I CAN POST IT??

MY LAST RIDE WAS BOUGHT IN L.A. SORRY!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 6 2008, 05:01 PM~11277084
> *so anyways, I hope we can finally all see what we ALL been waiting for BIG TIME(Killa) Vs. STREET LIFE(todd) Vs. Black Magic(ron)
> HOPEFULLY come Vegas, it will go down!
> *


That would be the shit, I hope this could go down, I gave Killa credit for that win he took. But when people come to your town to challenge to try to keep that title, you should fight for it. That was the only weak part.

Only time will tell


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

LET THE SHIT TAKING BEGIN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

BACK IN 04


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2008, 06:20 PM~11278433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACK IN 04
> *


chipper :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 6 2008, 06:06 PM~11277733
> *in my opinion only i would have atleast had one of my homies represent for me and jus do the dang thang i guess its jus a waiting game now to see if he shows up to vegas but guarentee no one is holding there breath to many no shows what ever the reason reunion camping or what not going to the portland show and the BLACK MAGIC ,STREETLIFE ,DREAM TEAM AFTER HOP MADE IT ALL WORTH WHILE LOTS OF COOL PEEPS OUT THERE AND CLUBS BIG TONY WHAT IT DO THE HOMIE RYAN BUT ONE OF THE BEST MOMENTS WAS ROLLN AND TRAIL LEG RACIG AT THE PARK NOT WITH CARS ON FOOT WAIT TO YOU SEE THE VIDEO OH MAAAN I LAUGHED SO HARD ALMOST PUKED  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BIGG UPS TO ALL THEM COOL PEEPS OUT THERE WE'LL WELCOME YOU ALL LIKE YOU WELCOMED US PEACE
> *


I KNO U CANT BE TALKING ABOUT THIS RACE! :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUMGp8JHbWU


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

thats some good shit!!!


----------



## pinche chico

THIS IS A GOOD PIC,,CHECK OUT HOMIE IN THE BACKGROUND,, :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 6 2008, 09:32 PM~11280367
> *chipper :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2008, 06:41 PM~11278067
> *That would be the shit, I hope this could go down, I gave Killa credit for that win he took. But when people come to your town to challenge to try to keep that title, you should fight for it. That was the only weak part.
> 
> Only time will tell
> *


I agree Ron.
Like you said, only time will tell!


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 7 2008, 09:31 AM~11282800
> *I agree Ron.
> Like you said, only time will tell!
> *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 7 2008, 07:31 AM~11282800
> *I agree Ron.
> Like you said, only time will tell!
> *


im not gunna hold my breath :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 6 2008, 11:01 PM~11277084
> *so anyways, I hope we can finally all see what we ALL been waiting for BIG TIME(Killa) Vs. STREET LIFE(todd) Vs. Black Magic(ron)
> HOPEFULLY come Vegas, it will go down!
> *


Just show up that would be a good start.


----------



## JEN IN PHX

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 7 2008, 01:00 PM~11285402
> *Just show up that would be a good start.
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: Hope you and the family are all doing well!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Aug 7 2008, 09:04 PM~11285981
> *LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Hope you and the family are all doing well!!
> *


We are,how about you guys?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 7 2008, 06:05 PM~11284412
> *im not gunna hold my breath  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 don't do that you'll die while your waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 7 2008, 02:00 PM~11285402
> *Just show up that would be a good start.
> *


Hope you speaking on them cause I show up where and when I say Im going to!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 7 2008, 11:07 PM~11287095
> *Hope you speaking on them cause I show up where and when I say Im going to!
> 
> *


Me to. :biggrin:You know it's messed up it's only hoppin and people get all bent out of shape over it. :dunno: :dunno: At the end of the day this is about having fun right?


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 7 2008, 02:15 PM~11286096
> *:0 don't do that you'll die while your waiting. :biggrin:
> *


aint that the truth


----------



## ron0809

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 4 2006, 08:51 PM~6308642
> *we do all hydro installs basic or back bumper,full or partial frame wraps,all suspension work custom rear lock ups. we do complete paint stock colors or custom candie,flake,pearls,fades,patterns. we build full cars or just what you need.we offer the best work and prices in the norhwest.wire wheels accessories,hydraulic parts,chrome plating,powder coating.custom engine work,custom drivelines,anything lowriders,we also do classic restoration.
> our contact to our shop is 503 327 4193  we have competition hoppers
> *


----------



## ron0809

can you build a car to beat todd


----------



## lowrider4lifey

> _Originally posted by ron0809_@Aug 7 2008, 09:05 PM~11290440
> *can you build a car to beat todd
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIGTONY

> Me to. :biggrin:You know it's messed up it's only hoppin and people get all bent out of shape over it. :dunno: :dunno: *At the end of the day this is about having fun right?*[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY if it becomes anything else you doing it for the wrong reason my view which if stated b4 is Todd beat Calebs car when it was workign to its best caleb beat Todds when it wasnt work to its best until they both doing they best and the same time same hop then we will see the real victor they both grown they dont need any of is fighting they battle for them they can handle it them selfs


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

F/U Tony......




















J/P fool, what up with the stink finger in your avi...hahahahah


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 7 2008, 05:53 PM~11287502
> *Me to. :biggrin:You know it's messed up it's only hoppin and people get all bent out of shape over it. :dunno:  :dunno: At the end of the day this is about having fun right?
> *


yes sir!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 7 2008, 04:53 PM~11287502
> *Me to. :biggrin:You know it's messed up it's only hoppin and people get all bent out of shape over it. :dunno:  :dunno: At the end of the day this is about having fun right?
> *


 THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> Me to. :biggrin:You know it's messed up it's only hoppin and people get all bent out of shape over it. :dunno: :dunno: *At the end of the day this is about having fun right?*[/quote]
> EXACTLY if it becomes anything else you doing it for the wrong reason my view which if stated b4 is Todd beat Calebs car when it was workign to its best caleb beat Todds when it wasnt work to its best until they both doing they best and the same time same hop then we will see the real victor they both grown they dont need any of is fighting they battle for them they can handle it them selfs
> 
> 
> 
> YES SIR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 8 2008, 12:21 AM~11291297
> *F/U Tony......
> J/P fool, what up with the stink finger in your avi...hahahahah
> *


What up frank and beans the finger says N T A B for never trust a bitch


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 8 2008, 10:55 AM~11293801
> *What up frank and beans the finger says N T A B for never trust a bitch
> *


THATS A STUBBY FINGER 
:happysad:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 8 2008, 11:11 AM~11293969
> *THATS A STUBBY FINGER
> :happysad:
> *


But its ribbed for her pleasure


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 8 2008, 11:14 AM~11293993
> *But its ribbed for her pleasure
> *


LMAO !!!!!!

AS LONG AS IT HITS WALLS HUH?
WHUTTUP BIG HOMIE,,,HOW DID YOU LIKE THE P-TOWN SHOW???


----------



## 310-RIDER

> _Originally posted by ron0809_@Aug 7 2008, 10:05 PM~11290440
> *can you build a car to beat todd
> *


yes


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 8 2008, 12:14 PM~11293993
> *But its ribbed for her pleasure
> *



hahaha


----------



## ron0809

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 8 2008, 12:21 AM~11291297
> *F/U Tony......
> J/P fool, what up with the stink finger in your avi...hahahahah
> *


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 5 2008, 09:18 PM~11270735
> *THATS SOME GAY SHIT IM NOT GONNA HOP NO $50 CAR PULL UP SOME REAL SHIT
> *


Hey bro i dont know what cutty you are talking about my shit is no $50 g-body it has more chrome than the cadi did and the paint is way tighter the whole top of the car is pattern and has a all chromed out v8 and still hits 54" on one pump with 8 batt and it is a factory 87 euro with t-tops and that's way more rare than a big body so dont hate on my shit cause your old caddi double pump only does 30".


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2008, 09:29 PM~11270879
> *You talkin shit on your boy, Switch...OHHH shit, he clownin his own club
> Dont get me wrong that cadi is clean ,but it aint no 20,000 dollar impala.
> 
> Shit in Vegas 93 big body only go for 2500.00
> 
> Euro cutlasses go for the same!!!!!! in some peoples mind they would both be a throw away car. As where I like them both, just don't prefer to hop a Big Body.
> *


 NO :nono: MY CAR WAS FREE..AND HIS CAR IS A 96 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2008, 08:42 PM~11270326
> *That wasn't in portland.And spike was higher.
> *


 YEA YOU ARE RIGHT BUT I WAS HIGHER THIN LEO HOO WAS IN MY CLASS... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Aug 5 2008, 08:17 PM~11270057
> *MAN BRO I GOT TROPHYZ 10X THAT SIZE
> *


 AND YOUR PONT IS????????   I GOT A PIC UP 10X THAT BUT IM NOT TALKING ABOUT IT??????


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 9 2008, 03:15 PM~11300172
> *Hey bro i dont know what cutty you are talking about my shit is no $50 g-body it has more chrome than the cadi did and the paint is way tighter the whole top of the car is pattern and has a all chromed out v8 and still hits 54" on one pump with 8 batt  and it is a factory 87 euro with t-tops  and that's way more rare than a big body so dont hate on my shit cause your old caddi double pump only does 30".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I agree with this. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 9 2008, 02:42 PM~11301544
> *
> *



u bust a balljoint there or was the uppers not extended cuz thats one mean butterfly


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2008, 01:05 PM~11301645
> *u bust a balljoint there or was the uppers not extended cuz thats one mean butterfly
> *


haha the mount broke on the upper.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 9 2008, 03:40 PM~11301797
> *haha the  mount broke on the upper.
> *


that was gonna be my 3rd guess lol


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2008, 01:44 PM~11301817
> *that was gonna be my 3rd guess lol
> *


haha yah that sucked. had it fixed in a couple minutes though!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 9 2008, 04:55 PM~11302133
> *haha yah that sucked. had it fixed in a couple minutes though!!
> *


hell ya... gotta be able to fix things on the fly lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 9 2008, 11:21 AM~11300646
> *NO :nono: MY CAR WAS FREE..AND HIS CAR IS A 96 :biggrin:
> *


You got my point though......


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 9 2008, 11:30 AM~11300677
> *YEA YOU ARE RIGHT BUT I WAS HIGHER THIN LEO HOO WAS IN MY CLASS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thought the put you in the street catagory....I was wondering why they let you hop with-out shocks.....


----------



## THEMAFIAMAN253

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 9 2008, 07:15 AM~11300172
> *Hey bro i dont know what cutty you are talking about my shit is no $50 g-body it has more chrome than the cadi did and the paint is way tighter the whole top of the car is pattern and has a all chromed out v8 and still hits 54" on one pump with 8 batt  and it is a factory 87 euro with t-tops  and that's way more rare than a big body so dont hate on my shit cause your old caddi double pump only does 30".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THEMAFIAMAN253

boy you was scared to hit you own switch, taking bout you was scared to break something ... what are you doing out here hoppin if you cant aford it . real men wear draws & hit there own switch..... pull ya pants up your thong is showin'

Mr. 253DEE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by THEMAFIAMAN253_@Aug 10 2008, 05:07 AM~11305150
> *boy you was scared to hit you own switch,  taking bout you was scared to break something ... what are you doing out here hoppin if you cant aford it . real men wear draws & hit there own switch..... pull ya pants up your thong is showin'
> 
> Mr. 253DEE
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 9 2008, 01:42 PM~11301544
> *
> *


need to bringit back so we can get it working for you again
somepeople need to be hopped n out here. CALL ME.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by THEMAFIAMAN253_@Aug 10 2008, 03:07 AM~11305150
> *boy you was scared to hit you own switch,  taking bout you was scared to break something ... what are you doing out here hoppin if you cant aford it . real men wear draws & hit there own switch..... pull ya pants up your thong is showin'
> 
> Mr. 253DEE
> *


PAYBACK IS A BITCH DEE WE GOT HIS NUMBER


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 9 2008, 03:55 PM~11302133
> *haha yah that sucked. had it fixed in a couple minutes though!!
> *


WHAT IT TAKE US SAVAGE 15 MINUTES TO FIX THAT SHIT?
THE CAR IS HOTT, NEED TO HAVE IT AROUND ON THE 31ST


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 9 2008, 09:42 PM~11304036
> *.I was wondering why they let you hop with-out shocks.....
> *


JUST LIKE WE WERE WONDERING ABOUT YOUR BIG ASS TIRES.
SHOULD BE REAL PROUD OF THOSE.


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 10 2008, 09:26 AM~11306088
> *WHAT IT TAKE US SAVAGE 15 MINUTES TO FIX THAT SHIT?
> THE CAR IS HOTT, NEED TO HAVE IT AROUND ON THE 31ST
> *


i put in 2 new cylinders up front. just need to fill the pump and it should be workin!


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 10 2008, 09:26 AM~11306088
> *WHAT IT TAKE US SAVAGE 15 MINUTES TO FIX THAT SHIT?
> THE CAR IS HOTT, NEED TO HAVE IT AROUND ON THE 31ST
> *


haha yah it was quick homie! good thing too it was a long trip back to seattle. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by THEMAFIAMAN253_@Aug 10 2008, 04:07 AM~11305150
> *boy you was scared to hit you own switch,  taking bout you was scared to break something ... what are you doing out here hoppin if you cant aford it . real men wear draws & hit there own switch..... pull ya pants up your thong is showin'
> 
> Mr. 253DEE
> *


I dont know about them fat whites on that caddi.


----------



## vengence

hmmm time will tell.. :dunno: 

i kinda like them wide whites on the caddy but i agree it needs the thin ones to look totally correct..


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by THEMAFIAMAN253_@Aug 10 2008, 03:07 AM~11305150
> *boy you was scared to hit you own switch,  taking bout you was scared to break something ... what are you doing out here hoppin if you cant aford it . real men wear draws & hit there own switch..... pull ya pants up your thong is showin'
> 
> Mr. 253DEE
> *


i hop cause its fun and i built my shit not bought it and next time you want to hop i will hit my own shit and than you can take a loss like a man with a bought car.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 10 2008, 08:26 PM~11308832
> *i hop cause its fun and i built my shit not bought it and next time you want to hop i will hit my own shit and than you can take a loss like a man with a bought car.
> *


 :0


----------



## THEMAFIAMAN253

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 10 2008, 05:26 PM~11308832
> *i hop cause its fun and i built my shit not bought it and next time you want to hop i will hit my own shit and than you can take a loss like a man with a bought car.
> *




SOME PEOPLE GOT THE MONEY TO BUY WHAT THEY WANT & SOME PEOPLE HAVE TO TAKE YEARS TO BUILT ONE. I GOT THAT CAR CUZ I SEEN, I WANT, I BOUGHT AND I'VE BUILT 3 WASHINGTON LOWRIDERS, AND THIS TIME I WANTED A CAR BUILT IN LA. THE BIRTHPLACE OF LOWRIDIN' ....JUST LEARN HOW TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH & LEARN HOW TO STAND UP AND PISS.....

MR. 253DEE


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coupe DVL

> _Originally posted by THEMAFIAMAN253_@Aug 10 2008, 07:47 PM~11310491
> *SOME PEOPLE GOT THE MONEY TO BUY WHAT THEY WANT & SOME PEOPLE HAVE TO TAKE YEARS TO BUILT ONE. I GOT THAT CAR CUZ I SEEN, I WANT, I BOUGHT AND I'VE BUILT 3 WASHINGTON LOWRIDERS, AND THIS TIME I WANTED A CAR BUILT IN LA. THE BIRTHPLACE OF LOWRIDIN' ....JUST LEARN HOW TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH & LEARN HOW TO STAND UP AND PISS.....
> 
> MR. 253DEE
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by cowboy_@Feb 3 2008, 01:46 PM~9855309
> *http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj121/cowboy6262_photos/4car.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


she's almost ready :0


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 11 2008, 12:44 AM~11312627
> *she's almost ready :0
> *


is that yours?


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by THEMAFIAMAN253_@Aug 10 2008, 08:47 PM~11310491
> *SOME PEOPLE GOT THE MONEY TO BUY WHAT THEY WANT & SOME PEOPLE HAVE TO TAKE YEARS TO BUILT ONE. I GOT THAT CAR CUZ I SEEN, I WANT, I BOUGHT AND I'VE BUILT 3 WASHINGTON LOWRIDERS, AND THIS TIME I WANTED A CAR BUILT IN LA. THE BIRTHPLACE OF LOWRIDIN' ....JUST LEARN HOW TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH & LEARN HOW TO STAND UP AND PISS.....
> 
> MR. 253DEE
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 11 2008, 02:45 AM~11312630
> *is that yours?
> *


yep new look she's candy,chrome radiator,tranny support driveline n front suspension suposed to be almost ready. sunroof, 350 all chrome, single piston
tryn to get er done for Yakima show


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 11 2008, 08:05 AM~11313678
> *yep new look she's candy,chrome radiator,tranny support driveline n front suspension suposed to be almost ready. sunroof, 350 all chrome, single piston
> tryn to get er done for Yakima show
> *



:0 :0 sounds good homie. hope its done soon cant wait to see it.


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 6 2008, 07:43 AM~11273309
> *WHY WOULD I CALL HIM?
> 
> I WAS LETTING YOU GUYS HAVE FUN AFTER A LONG ASS DRIVE.
> 
> SOMEONE ANSWER THE Q? IS THIS LIL ONE SHOP WONDER THE ONLY GUY TO EVER BEAT THE DREAM TEAMS #1 CAR?
> *



please ryan he;s not the only one who beat todd....art from hoppo's beat todd....but you dont see him runnin his mouth do you? NO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GOOD GOING HOPPOS-

I DONT KNOW WHO RUNS THEIR MOUTH - I DONT JUMP INTO OTHER PEEPS TOPICS TOO MUCH. BUT THANK YOU FOR THE ANSWER.


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 10 2008, 06:26 PM~11308832
> *i hop cause its fun and i built my shit not bought it and next time you want to hop i will hit my own shit and than you can take a loss like a man with a bought car.
> *



DIDN'T JENDA'S BUILD THAT CAR YOU HAVE??? SO WHERE'S THE YOU BUILT IT??? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 11 2008, 01:44 AM~11312627
> *she's almost ready :0
> *


cant wait to see it homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 11 2008, 09:39 AM~11313869
> *please ryan he;s not the only one who beat todd....art from hoppo's beat todd....but you dont see him runnin his mouth do you? NO
> *


FUCK YOU AND EVERYTHING YOUR ABOUT.
KEEP RUNNING YOUR MOUTH :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 11 2008, 09:39 AM~11313869
> *please ryan he;s not the only one who beat todd....art from hoppo's beat todd....but you dont see him runnin his mouth do you? NO
> *


YOUVE BEEN TALKIN IMPALAS FOR 3 YEARS WHERE THE FUCK ARE THEY
ILL BE OUT AT BILLY SHIT ON THE 31 BRING ANYONE OF THOSE SHITBOXES, BITCH.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 11 2008, 09:18 AM~11313759
> *:0  :0  sounds good homie. hope its done soon cant wait to see it.
> *


THE 31 IS A SHOW OUT HERE BRING THE CAR A FEW DAYS EARLY THERE IS SOME BITCHES THAT WE NEED TO HOP IT ON.


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 11 2008, 11:10 AM~11315178
> *cant wait to see it homie
> *


is that the same one from the shop when i was down there?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 11 2008, 12:15 PM~11315216
> *is that the same one from the shop when i was down there?
> *


YEP :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 11 2008, 11:16 AM~11315228
> *YEP :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 11 2008, 09:39 AM~11313869
> *please ryan he;s not the only one who beat todd....art from hoppo's beat todd....but you dont see him runnin his mouth do you? NO
> *



















THERE IS BOTH MY CARS BITCH LETS SEE YOURS, WHOS RUNNING THERE MOUTH :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 11 2008, 12:25 PM~11315328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS BOTH MY CARS BITCH LETS SEE YOURS, WHOS RUNNING THERE MOUTH :uh:
> *


NOTE THE SMALL TIRES TOO YOU FUCKER


----------



## 575 Droptop

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 11 2008, 01:25 PM~11315328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS BOTH MY CARS BITCH LETS SEE YOURS, WHOS RUNNING THERE MOUTH :uh:
> *


So which one were you hiding in the supershow weekend....... Or did u take a bus out of town?????? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Aug 11 2008, 12:32 PM~11315397
> *So which one were you hiding in the supershow weekend....... Or did u take a bus out of town?????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NONE NIETHER WAS FINISHED.
FUCK YOU PAL LETS SEE YOUR SHIT, ITS NOT NICER THAN EITHER OF MINE.


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 17 2008, 07:16 PM~10892686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need this homie!


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 11 2008, 09:39 AM~11313869
> *please ryan he;s not the only one who beat todd....art from hoppo's beat todd....but you dont see him runnin his mouth do you? NO
> *


 :nono: :nono: hoppo's has never beat Todd....  
Killa did but not Art....(words from the man himself,not me..)


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WAY TO KEEP IT REAL uffin: uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

can I get a hop?????????


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 11 2008, 11:25 AM~11315328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IS BOTH MY CARS BITCH LETS SEE YOURS, WHOS RUNNING THERE MOUTH :uh:
> *



IS THAT THE CUTLASS THAT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE OUT 2 YEARS AGO?


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 11 2008, 01:15 PM~11315216
> *is that the same one from the shop when i was down there?
> *


you beat me to the regal :biggrin:


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Aug 11 2008, 10:21 AM~11314188
> *DIDN'T JENDA'S BUILD THAT CAR YOU HAVE??? SO WHERE'S THE YOU BUILT IT???  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: he is from jendas


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by THEMAFIAMAN253_@Aug 10 2008, 03:07 AM~11305150
> *boy you was scared to hit you own switch,  taking bout you was scared to break something ... what are you doing out here hoppin if you cant aford it . real men wear draws & hit there own switch..... pull ya pants up your thong is showin'
> 
> Mr. 253DEE
> *


thats whats up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well said dog!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 11 2008, 03:59 PM~11317102
> *IS THAT THE CUTLASS THAT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE OUT 2 YEARS AGO?
> *


THE ONE THAT IS TIGHTER THAN ANY CAR IN YOUR CLUB YA THATS IT.
I DONT THROW SHIT TOGETHER BOY.
EVERYTHING I HAVE IS CANDIED AND CHROMED OUT.
FUCK YOU BITCH.
FOR YOUR INFO BIGMOUTH SUCKA IVE HAD IT SINCE 2003 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 11 2008, 03:59 PM~11317102
> *IS THAT THE CUTLASS THAT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE OUT 2 YEARS AGO?
> *



























FEW MORW FPR YA BICH.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 11 2008, 02:00 PM~11316043
> *:nono:  :nono: hoppo's has never beat Todd....
> Killa did but not Art....(words from the man himself,not me..)
> *


  :thumbsup: ITS NOT OVER HOMIE


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EMPIRE CUSTOMS, BlackMagicHydraulics



:wave:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 9 2008, 09:15 AM~11300172
> *Hey bro i dont know what cutty you are talking about my shit is no $50 g-body it has more chrome than the cadi did and the paint is way tighter the whole top of the car is pattern and has a all chromed out v8 and still hits 54" on one pump with 8 batt  and it is a factory 87 euro with t-tops  and that's way more rare than a big body so dont hate on my shit cause your old caddi double pump only does 30".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AGAIN MY OLD CADDY :uh: 
YEAH HOMIE BUT ITS STILL JUST A G-BODY AND LIKE I STATED BEFORE I HAD CUT REGALS WHEN I WAS 18 AND HAVE BUILT 3 FRAME OFF BIGBODYS ALL CHROMED OUT 
SO CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN :uh: LIKE I REALLY GIVE A SHIT I CAN DRIVE MY CAR ANYWERE 
OHH AND THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN MY ALL MY CARS AND YOUR 1 CUTLASS IS IM IN VIDEOS PHOTO SHOOTS TV SHOWS AND MAG'S


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by THEMAFIAMAN253_@Aug 10 2008, 04:07 AM~11305150
> *boy you was scared to hit you own switch,  taking bout you was scared to break something ... what are you doing out here hoppin if you cant aford it . real men wear draws & hit there own switch..... pull ya pants up your thong is showin'
> 
> Mr. 253DEE
> *


HE DIDNT EVEN HOP HIS OWN SHIT :biggrin: 
HE MUST BE INTO WIFE SWAPPING ALSO :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 10 2008, 07:26 PM~11308832
> *i hop cause its fun and i built my shit not bought it and next time you want to hop i will hit my own shit and than you can take a loss like a man with a bought car.
> *


A FUKIN BUILT G-BODY BUILD A CHEVY THEN YOU CAN TALK SHIT HOMIE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by THE TERMINATOR_@Aug 11 2008, 11:21 AM~11314188
> *DIDN'T JENDA'S BUILD THAT CAR YOU HAVE??? SO WHERE'S THE YOU BUILT IT???  :cheesy:
> *


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONETIGHT87

WHATS UP JD HOWS THE LA LIFE?


----------



## ONETIGHT87

HEY KILLA I STILL WANT THAT CUTTY.....


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 11 2008, 03:56 PM~11317529
> *you beat me to the regal :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 want it? 


just playin homie!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Aug 12 2008, 12:50 AM~11321892
> *WHATS UP JD HOWS THE LA LIFE?
> *


ITS BEEN GREAT HOWS THE NW TREATIN U WHATS UP WITH THE ??? IN YOUR PROFILE :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11321574
> *AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wow it shows how much you guys know cause i'm apart of jendas and i built the car myself not paul or anyone else but he taught me everything i know and i have been in lowirder magazine too and won the last couple of tour shows up here and i'm only 20 yrs old my plan is to build a chevy impala not a gm cadi. but i'm not here to hate on you or anyone else i'm just out to have fun.


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by THEMAFIAMAN253_@Aug 10 2008, 08:47 PM~11310491
> *SOME PEOPLE GOT THE MONEY TO BUY WHAT THEY WANT & SOME PEOPLE HAVE TO TAKE YEARS TO BUILT ONE. I GOT THAT CAR CUZ I SEEN, I WANT, I BOUGHT AND I'VE BUILT 3 WASHINGTON LOWRIDERS, AND THIS TIME I WANTED A CAR BUILT IN LA. THE BIRTHPLACE OF LOWRIDIN' ....JUST LEARN HOW TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH & LEARN HOW TO STAND UP AND PISS.....
> 
> MR. 253DEE
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ok well i have never seen you before and i have been out here hoppin for 4 years but that dont matter whenever you want to hop we can and i'll be on my own switch so hope to see ya soon the next show i'm going to is the 31st and after we hop i'll shake your hand win or lose and that's it.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 11 2008, 08:01 PM~11319471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEW MORE FOR YA BICH.
> *


AND OF COURSE YA KNOW I GOT DIBBS IF YA SELL THAT CAR.. :biggrin: 

KILLA YOU KNOW IM PSYCHO ENOUGH TO DRIVE IT TOO.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 12 2008, 02:13 PM~11325449
> *AND OF COURSE YA KNOW I GOT DIBBS IF YA SELL THAT CAR.. :biggrin:
> 
> KILLA YOU KNOW IM PSYCHO ENOUGH TO DRIVE IT TOO.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats a big step up from a delta :0


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

lmao...hahahaha


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WHATS THE TRADE IN VALUE FOR (REALLY) OLE BLUE


----------



## ONETIGHT87

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 12 2008, 12:53 AM~11321914
> *ITS BEEN GREAT HOWS THE NW TREATIN U WHATS UP WITH THE ??? IN YOUR PROFILE  :biggrin:
> *



had to take a step back and get shit right you know....


----------



## savageloc24




----------



## savageloc24

got the turn signals in. just need to get new trim.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 13 2008, 04:27 PM~11335908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dayum, thought u snuck into my garage and took a pic of my car lol. i have my switches in the exact same spot, with the same blue extension with the wood grain GRANT steering wheel.


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2008, 02:40 PM~11336007
> *dayum, thought u snuck into my garage and took a pic of my car lol.  i have my switches in the exact same spot, with the same blue extension with the wood grain GRANT steering wheel.
> *


 :0 :0  im trying to get the wheel painted blue but i dont know yet. might leave it for a while.


----------



## savageloc24




----------



## savageloc24

got new exhaust a while back..


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 12 2008, 06:17 PM~11327810
> *WHATS THE TRADE IN VALUE FOR (REALLY) OLE BLUE
> *


:nono: :nono: it aint leavin till its complete...

i dont care how long it takes it will be done right the first time and thats it..

and even then i still aint gettin rid of that car,ill go to prison before i sell that car.. 
sorry its just that i have a severe attachment to that car and its like impossible to sever that..


----------



## savageloc24

wuddup homies!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Aug 18 2008, 12:18 PM~11372694
> *wuddup homies!
> *


nada got a new camera for them photoshoots.... :biggrin: 

8.1 homies and it was just under 200 bones..


----------



## haze1995

Whats up everyone! Almost 2 months into my deployment. Hoping to have enough cash to paint and do my interior when I get back. If Im luck the homies in Royal Image will be hookin it up. 

Killa, whats new with you? Staying busy? I was gonna buy another Cadi while I was here. It was in Idaho. the logistics wouldnt work while I wasa here. Have you ever tried to buy a car from Iraq? LOL
Not an easy thing to do. Ill be checking in here every once in awhile to see how things are going. Just looking for ideas for my coupe.


----------



## haze1995

ttt


----------



## savageloc24

ttt for the homie killa..

should be makin it out soon!


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 3 2008, 05:11 PM~11510212
> *ttt for the homie killa..
> 
> should be makin it out soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you reinforce on that cross member?


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Sep 3 2008, 04:46 PM~11510512
> *are you reinforce on that cross member?
> *


its reinforced homie. top bottom and rear.


----------



## savageloc24




----------



## vengence

new motor goin in is what he is showin,best of luck homie..

next fix ya gauges


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 3 2008, 05:53 PM~11511247
> *new motor goin in is what he is showin,best of luck homie..
> 
> next fix ya gauges
> *


yeah no doubt homie. i need a new speedo cable. and then i have to figure the rest out. i got the a/c all takin out as well. and the frame cleaned uo a lil bit.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 3 2008, 08:13 PM~11512230
> *yeah no doubt homie. i need a new speedo cable. and then i have to figure the rest out. i got the a/c all takin out as well. and the frame cleaned up a lil bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see that,as it looks like you took out the rest of the heating system as well,lookin good homie,and just make sure you triple check everything and the speedo cable aint bad,also remember to double check your fuses for the dash as well..


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 3 2008, 07:41 PM~11512541
> *i see that,as it looks like you took out the rest of the heating system as well,lookin good homie,and just make sure you triple check everything and the speedo cable aint bad,also remember to double check your fuses for the dash as well..
> *


yeah i gottas find where they are. i know where the main fuse panel is but supposedly there is one inside the dash somewhere.


----------



## legacylac

i know the computer on a m/c is on the passenger side undr the glove box, if that helps


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Sep 3 2008, 08:23 PM~11512941
> *i know the computer on a m/c is on the passenger side undr the glove box, if that helps
> *


you think that could be the reason they arent working. i just dont know where to start..


----------



## haze1995

bump for bigtime! Where ya at?


----------



## legacylac

:dunno: EXPLAIN WHATS GOPING ON I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Sep 4 2008, 06:21 AM~11515227
> *:dunno: EXPLAIN WHATS GOPING ON I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP
> *


none of my gauges are working. the speedo works every once in a while but thats just a bad cable. i dont know where to start looking to fix the other gauges though.


----------



## legacylac

PROBABLY CHEAPER TO JUST BUY A NEW DASH CLUSTER, THAN START DUMPING MONEY INTO TRYING TO FIX,I THINK YOU CAN HAVE THAT COMPUTER TESTED, IF THAT IS THE PROBLEM, I KNOW ONEOUR CC GUYS HAD TO BUY ONE AND HE SPENT ABOUT 180.00


----------



## savageloc24

i dunno. im wondering if all the gauges are just unplugged. maybe ill try and get my computer tested.


----------



## haze1995

Does Killa still have that Fleetwood for sale? If so can someone call him and tell him to check his PM's? I would call but Im in Iraq.


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 4 2008, 05:49 PM~11521127
> *Does Killa still have that Fleetwood for sale?  If so can someone call him and tell him to check his PM's?  I would call but Im in Iraq.
> *


ill get at him for you homie.. which one were you lookin at?


----------



## savageloc24

firewall should be patched and painted tomorrow.. hopefully this color matches!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 4 2008, 08:49 PM~11522936
> *ill get at him for you homie.. which one were you lookin at?
> *


HAHA, how many does he have?


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 5 2008, 03:23 PM~11529332
> *HAHA, how many does he have?
> *


a couple haha. are you talkin about the white one thats juiced?


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 3 2008, 06:11 PM~11510212
> *ttt for the homie killa..
> 
> should be makin it out soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow u pull that motor with the hood on 
I got my 88 running with no computer hooked up n gauges lights everything work


----------



## savageloc24

ya boy got skills... haha just playin homie. sounds good you gonna bring it to tri cities? cant wait to see it. it looked like it could be clean when i saw it. still lookin for a motor but hopefully i will have one in time.


----------



## savageloc24

did this today.. painted the firewall. still need to make aplate for the a/c hole


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 5 2008, 05:06 PM~11530145
> *a couple haha. are you talkin about the white one thats juiced?
> *


Na, he said he had another one with spokes on it. Would like it to have hydros though. I may just pull the setup oput of the coupe. Still in the process of getting more info. Trying to work a deal to get it painted too.


----------



## savageloc24

i saw yours on craigslist homie. looks good i always wanted a coupe. i like how it lays in the back. still havent got ahold of him but i will let you know when i do.


----------



## haze1995

Thanks bro. If it dont sell, Im yanking the setup and doing who know what with the car, lol. Maybe killa will give me a discount on the paintjob?


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 5 2008, 08:53 PM~11532065
> *Thanks bro.  If it dont sell, Im yanking the setup and doing who know what with the car, lol.  Maybe killa will give me a discount on the paintjob?
> *


you should just trade me homie.. :0  

im sure killa would hook you up. hes always down to help however he can.


----------



## haze1995

trade you what?


----------



## 82-REDRUM




----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 5 2008, 09:40 PM~11532545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you re sprayed it?


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 5 2008, 09:32 PM~11532471
> *trade you what?
> *


for the regal.


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 6 2008, 11:49 AM~11534697
> *you re sprayed it?
> *


yep took the whole car down to metal all the jambs n belly too 
its all candy


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 6 2008, 10:04 AM~11534773
> *yep took the whole car down to metal all the jambs n belly too
> its all candy
> *


damn looks sick homie. im likin that color. i figured cuz of your name it would have stayed red haha. you doin the reveal in tri cities?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 5 2008, 08:33 PM~11531263
> *did this today.. painted the firewall. still need to make aplate for the a/c hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD SAVAGE 2 WEEKS :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 5 2008, 10:40 PM~11532545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN REAL GOOD PATO, YOUR GONNA BE HURTING SOME FEELINGS WIT THAT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 5 2008, 09:53 PM~11532065
> *Thanks bro.  If it dont sell, Im yanking the setup and doing who know what with the car, lol.  Maybe killa will give me a discount on the paintjob?
> *


THE 96 BIGBODY IS READY FOR YOU. GOT THE EMAIL TOO THANKS THATS SOME COOL SHIT I APPRECIATE THAT.


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 6 2008, 11:24 AM~11535129
> *LOOKS GOOD SAVAGE 2 WEEKS :0
> *


i know homie im bustin my ass! i just gotta find a damn motor thats the only hold up right now..  and the money problem haha


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 6 2008, 11:27 AM~11535146
> *THE 96 BIGBODY IS READY FOR YOU. GOT THE EMAIL TOO THANKS THATS SOME COOL SHIT I APPRECIATE THAT.
> *


No prob on the email. Still waiting on those pics of the bigbody.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 6 2008, 09:49 AM~11534703
> *for the regal.
> *


Hmmm


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 7 2008, 03:29 PM~11541894
> *Hmmm
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 7 2008, 03:55 PM~11542050
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


with or without the engine?
:0


----------



## savageloc24

with homie. should be in pretty soon. just lookin for the right one. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

whats the frame like on yours? any reinforcements?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 7 2008, 04:29 PM~11542283
> *whats the frame like on yours? any reinforcements?
> *


Bigtime said they made some but Im not sure to what. I think you have more into yours than I do so it wouldnt be a fair trade for you.


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 7 2008, 04:38 PM~11542334
> *Bigtime said they made some but Im not sure to what.  I think you have more into yours than I do so it wouldnt be a fair trade for you.
> *


we could always work somethin out. if you wanted it then i would have no problem making some kind of deal. i think i need to get a cruiser for now. either way homie.


----------



## savageloc24

TTT


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 7 2008, 04:44 PM~11542369
> *we could always work somethin out. if you wanted it then i would have no problem making some kind of deal. i think i need to get a cruiser for now. either way homie.
> *


You could always just buy (make an offer) my street cruiser and keep your hopper?


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 8 2008, 04:10 PM~11551374
> *You could always just buy (make an offer) my street cruiser and keep your hopper?
> *


i wish homie. waaaay to broke for that. i can barely afford a motor for this thing haha. 
if you wanted to trade i would say just let me take my adex and piston. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

TTT for bigtime!


----------



## savageloc24

should be filling the piston here today or tomorrow. so expect vids of the second hop!


----------



## haze1995

Sweet!


----------



## haze1995

ttt


----------



## savageloc24

ttt for the homies. stayin busy i see.


----------



## OneStopCustoms




----------



## savageloc24

damn killa the 4 is gonna be killin em!


----------



## haze1995

a lil update never hurt anyone 

Post up some pics of the 64!


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 12 2008, 01:03 PM~11587145
> *a lil update never hurt anyone
> 
> Post up some pics of the 64!
> *


i would post em homie but i dont know if its a secret.. check your pm's though :0 :0


----------



## haze1995

Thank you Sir!


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 12 2008, 03:23 PM~11588218
> *Thank you Sir!
> *


no problem. :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

keep it up top


----------



## big ray

Hey,Todd said when u done with the camping trip to get @ em!! :wave:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 16 2008, 06:29 PM~11619378
> *Hey,Todd said when u done with the camping trip to get @ em!! :wave:
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 16 2008, 05:29 PM~11619378
> *Hey,Todd said when u done with the camping trip to get @ em!! :wave:
> 
> *


oh ok, it wont be long.......

KEEP THE SMALL TIRES ON IT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 16 2008, 07:59 PM~11620855
> *oh ok, it wont be long.......
> 
> KEEP THE SMALL TIRES ON IT.
> *



















WONT BE LONG


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Sep 16 2008, 05:29 PM~11619378
> *Hey,Todd said when u done with the camping trip to get @ em!! :wave:
> 
> *


CRAZY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 16 2008, 07:59 PM~11620855
> *oh ok, it wont be long.......
> 
> KEEP THE SMALL TIRES ON IT.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
looks good!....


----------



## vengence

all i can say is killa ya frame is lookin clean as hell,and savage yo regal is comin along nicely and keep up the good work,redrum lookin good,and haze just be safe out in the sandbox and im sure you will find a great deal out there for ya when you back..


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 17 2008, 06:16 PM~11630108
> *all i can say is killa ya frame is lookin clean as hell,and savage yo regal is comin along nicely and keep up the good work,redrum lookin good,and haze just be safe out in the sandbox and im sure you will find a great deal out there for ya when you back..
> *


Thanks bro, I sure hope so. Been spending a lot of time on craigslist and the for sale section of LIL. Found a few things but nothing firm. It passes the time though.


----------



## haze1995

TTMFT


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 17 2008, 10:47 PM~11632491
> *Thanks bro, I sure hope so.  Been spending a lot of time on craigslist and the for sale section of LIL.  Found a few things but nothing firm.  It passes the time though.
> *


i hear that....


----------



## haze1995

Looks like I found a Fleetwood!
Just finishing up some minor details. (Doing a car deal from Iraq is tons of fun) 
Bigtime will be doing the install on a setup as well.
Should be a killer setup from what Caleb is talking about. 
The works!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 23 2008, 11:04 PM~11682887
> *Looks like I found a Fleetwood!
> Just finishing up some minor details. (Doing a car deal from Iraq is tons of fun)
> Bigtime will be doing the install on a setup as well.
> Should be a killer setup from what Caleb is talking about.
> The works!!!
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## haze1995

TTT for Bigtime


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 16 2008, 09:03 PM~11620898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WONT BE LONG
> *


looks good man :0


----------



## vengence

best of luck with that big body,i have a shop up north that ill be taking my car to when its time,and i know ill have it done sooner than some other shops..

no names mentioned or nothin..


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 27 2008, 07:46 PM~11716926
> *best of luck with that big body,i have a shop up north that ill be taking my car to when its time,and i know ill have it done sooner than some other shops..
> 
> no names mentioned or nothin..
> *


good for you. :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 27 2008, 10:06 PM~11717887
> *good for you. :uh:
> *


you still got yo tampon in a twist over the message i was asked to deliver? :biggrin: 

aint hurtin me i just did what i was asked to do,aint no being a traitor bout that,just being helpful like everyone knows me to be..


----------



## haze1995

if you are talkin about the Fleetwood I will be dropping off, its no big deal. Caleb knows that Im really in no hurry. I have never been in a hurry to have something done. Haste makes waste in my book.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Any pics of the caprice? 

Nacho


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Sep 29 2008, 04:53 PM~11731513
> *if you are talkin about the Fleetwood I will be dropping off, its no big deal.  Caleb knows that Im really in no hurry.  I have never been in a hurry to have something done.  Haste makes waste in my book.
> *


you aint gotta tell me homie,DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME OR DONT DO IT AT ALL,is my first belief,but i also believe good things only get EXTREMELY better when you take your time to do it RIGHT


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:dunno:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 30 2008, 11:37 AM~11739356
> *:dunno:
> *


what caprice? :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 05:17 PM~11731776
> *Any pics of the caprice?
> 
> Nacho
> *


HAVE EM FOR YA SOON  GIMME A CALL


----------



## 82-REDRUM

killa if u know of any convertible impalas let me know I'm looking for one


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Sep 30 2008, 10:19 PM~11746185
> *killa if u know of any convertible impalas let me know I'm looking for one
> *


I DO WHAT YEAR OR YEARS ARE YOU LOOKING FOR?


----------



## 82-REDRUM

shit 66 n older but I know anything 62 n older gonna be some bread


----------



## haze1995

T
T
T


----------



## savageloc24

ttt for the homies at bigtime.


----------



## savageloc24

here is some new pics homies!









lol here is the real extension..


----------



## stevie d

not long till the super show are we gunna see big killa in vegas as all the heavy hitters will be there :biggrin:


----------



## krome65

Bigtime, Answer your phone or call me back


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 1 2008, 09:04 AM~11748335
> *I DO WHAT YEAR OR YEARS ARE YOU LOOKING FOR?
> *


I think he's lookin for a 64....





That chips....Shit Caleb, sell'em yours.

Super shows a week away....But you probably still need a year :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 2 2008, 10:19 PM~11765917
> *I think he's lookin for a 64....
> That chips....Shit Caleb, sell'em yours.
> 
> Super shows a week away....But you probably still need a year :biggrin:
> *


hahaha come on dawg he couldnt make a show in his town what makes you think hes gunna travel 1200miles :biggrin: unless theres some good ole camping nearby :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 2 2008, 11:32 PM~11766064
> *hahaha come on dawg he couldnt make a show in his town what makes you think hes gunna travel 1200miles  :biggrin: unless theres some good ole camping nearby  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Zion National forest. Just a stones throw away.... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

shit il bring my tent haha


thats it the new title to rollins latest dvd "fuk hoppin gone fishin" :roflmao:


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 2 2008, 11:19 PM~11765917
> *I think he's lookin for a 64....
> That chips....Shit Caleb, sell'em yours.
> 
> Super shows a week away....But you probably still need a year :biggrin:
> *


I gots a 64 
:0


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Oct 2 2008, 10:22 PM~11766456
> *I gots a 64
> :0
> *


shit just bring it on the trailer and leave it here when you get the cutlass... :0 :biggrin: lol


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 3 2008, 02:06 AM~11766758
> *shit just bring it on the trailer and leave it here when you get the cutlass... :0  :biggrin: lol
> *


only if u got 10k waiten for me


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Oct 3 2008, 08:30 AM~11768765
> *only if u got 10k waiten for me
> *


 :0 i wish homie lol. i have $0.50 hahaha thats why i gotta get rid of the new project.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

THAT GRAND PRIX WOULD MAKE A GREAT TENT...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 3 2008, 07:24 PM~11773168
> *THAT GRAND PRIX WOULD MAKE A GREAT TENT...
> *


Stop your swingin..... :biggrin: He's already short enough, and his balls are only inches from draggin...


----------



## THE SHIT

:0


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 3 2008, 05:24 PM~11773168
> *THAT GRAND PRIX WOULD MAKE A GREAT TENT...
> *


 :0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 3 2008, 06:24 PM~11773168
> *THAT GRAND PRIX WOULD MAKE A GREAT TENT...
> *


i doubt it would that car is long gone :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2008, 08:49 PM~11780526
> *Stop your swingin..... :biggrin: He's already short enough, and his balls are only inches from draggin...
> *


----------



## vengence

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

now thats some funny shit...... :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 2 2008, 03:08 PM~11762064
> *here is some new pics homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol here is the real extension..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice,lookin good homie....


----------



## krome65

Bigtime hydraulics :thumbsdown: , Ordered and paid for parts back in MAY and still have not received them. Also tried calling them everyday for months and no one answers or calls back when I leave messages! :angry:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by krome65_@Oct 5 2008, 11:23 PM~11788482
> *Bigtime hydraulics  :thumbsdown: , Ordered and paid for parts back in MAY and still have not received them. Also tried calling them everyday for months and no one answers or calls back when I leave messages!    :angry:
> *


Oh shit homie ,They didn't letya know.......He's on camping excusion :biggrin: 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<KILLA YOU COMIN TO PLAY>>>>>>>>>


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 2 2008, 10:40 PM~11766153
> *Zion National forest. Just a stones throw away.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Dammmmmmnnnn Homie you campin again....Reply !!!!!! Oh I forgot you working on the car...Cool enough ,see ya in Vegas..





























Yeah RITE :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 8 2008, 01:30 AM~11809565
> *Dammmmmmnnnn Homie you campin again....Reply !!!!!! Oh I forgot you working on the car...Cool enough ,see ya in Vegas..
> Yeah RITE :biggrin:
> *



WHY DON'T YA'LL JUST CHILL OUT AND LEAVE THIS CAT ALONE?? APPARENTLY HE BROKE SOMEBODY OFF IF YA'LL ARE ALWAYS IN HERE TRYING TO CLOWN ON HIM :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Oct 8 2008, 01:22 PM~11812422
> *WHY DON'T YA'LL JUST CHILL OUT AND LEAVE THIS CAT ALONE?? APPARENTLY HE BROKE SOMEBODY OFF IF YA'LL ARE ALWAYS IN HERE TRYING TO CLOWN ON HIM :uh:  :uh:
> *


wtf was the "cocksucker" message you sent me all about :uh: 





fucker :angry:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 8 2008, 12:02 PM~11812762
> *wtf was the "cocksucker" message you sent me all about  :uh:
> fucker  :angry:
> *



SORRY HOMIE, SENT IT TO THE WRONG PERSON :angry: :angry: FUCKER!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Oct 8 2008, 02:08 PM~11812815
> *SORRY HOMIE, SENT IT TO THE WRONG PERSON :angry:  :angry: FUCKER!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

i was like WTF


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 8 2008, 12:12 PM~11812844
> *:cheesy:
> 
> i was like WTF
> *


AHAHAHAHAH :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Oct 8 2008, 11:22 AM~11812422
> *WHY DON'T YA'LL JUST CHILL OUT AND LEAVE THIS CAT ALONE?? APPARENTLY HE BROKE SOMEBODY OFF IF YA'LL ARE ALWAYS IN HERE TRYING TO CLOWN ON HIM :uh:  :uh:
> *


its a long story homie but lets hope he makes it to vegas as theres a lot of big hoppers waiting for his ass they even came to his town outside his shop for a hop n he was camping :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 8 2008, 04:14 PM~11815219
> *its a long story homie but lets hope he makes it to vegas as theres a lot of big hoppers waiting for his ass they even came to his town outside his shop for a hop n he was camping  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



YEAH, I SAW THE VIDEO AND THOSE CATS HAVE NO CLASS WRITING SHIT ON SOMEBODY ELSE'S WINDOWS :uh: STRAIGHT GARBAGE IN MY BOOK. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 2 2008, 02:08 PM~11762064
> *here is some new pics homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol here is the real extension..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DID BIGTIME BUILD THAT CAR?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Oct 8 2008, 06:55 PM~11816769
> *DID BIGTIME BUILD THAT CAR?
> *



WHO CARES WHO BUILD THE DAMN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 8 2008, 03:14 PM~11815219
> *its a long story homie but lets hope he makes it to vegas as theres a lot of big hoppers waiting for his ass they even came to his town outside his shop for a hop n he was camping  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



and this guy was shaken his pom-poms from states away- on the real...

the question is what is he bringin to LV????


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 30 2008, 07:19 PM~11743970
> *HAVE EM FOR YA SOON  GIMME A CALL
> *



We're calling you... :dunno: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 30 2008, 11:39 AM~11739381
> *what caprice? :0
> *



My caprice.


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 9 2008, 06:45 AM~11820306
> *and this guy was shaken his pom-poms from states away- on the real...
> 
> the question is what is he bringin to LV????
> *


YOU'RE the last person that should be talking about pom-poms!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 9 2008, 09:30 PM~11828383
> *YOU'RE the last person that should be talking about pom-poms!!!
> *


DO I KNOW YOU? :uh:SOUNDS LIKE YOU SHOULD BE THE FIRST PERSON TO ASK.
STAY HATIN


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Oct 8 2008, 06:55 PM~11816769
> *DID BIGTIME BUILD THAT CAR?
> *


actually i believe preston originally built that car but bigtime prolly redid a bunch of stuff as well..


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 10 2008, 12:19 PM~11831750
> *DO I KNOW YOU? :uh:SOUNDS LIKE YOU SHOULD BE THE FIRST PERSON TO ASK.
> STAY HATIN
> *


Bitch please, your the motherfucker thats kissing up to people when they're in front of you, but talking shit or backtracking on what you did/said when your with your "homies".Nut swinger!! And hatin on what, you??? Ain't nothing to hate on fool!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 10 2008, 08:20 PM~11835472
> *Bitch please, your the motherfucker thats kissing up to people when they're in front of you, but talking shit or backtracking on what you did/said when your with your "homies".Nut swinger!! And hatin on what, you??? Ain't nothing to hate on fool!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lay it all out right here.. name names.... MOTHERFUCKER KISS ASS? NAME NAMES
.. BACKTRACK WHAT?? FILL US ALL IN -


I MY GRANDMA GOT A CROWN VIC FOR A GOOD PRICE....

FORD KING- GO RUN UP IN SOMEONE ELSES TOPICS LIL WHORE.

THIS IS A GENERAL MOTORS TOPIC FREAK.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin ****


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Oct 8 2008, 06:55 PM~11816769
> *DID BIGTIME BUILD THAT CAR?
> *


you have a import car homie, dont even have a lowlow shut the fuck up already......YOU NEED TO BE IN THE IMPORT SECTION MR.2FAST 2FURIOUS. :uh:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 9 2008, 06:45 AM~11820306
> *and this guy was shaken his pom-poms from states away- on the real...
> 
> the question is what is he bringin to LV????
> *


nikkah im in vegas already got my tent ready hahaha iv bought more than bigkillas gunna my ass is here not fishin :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

have fun 4 real :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 11 2008, 07:54 AM~11837170
> *lay it all out right here.. name names.... MOTHERFUCKER KISS ASS? NAME NAMES
> .. BACKTRACK WHAT?? FILL US ALL IN -
> I MY GRANDMA GOT A CROWN VIC FOR A GOOD PRICE....
> 
> FORD KING- GO RUN UP IN SOMEONE ELSES TOPICS LIL WHORE.
> 
> THIS IS A GENERAL MOTORS TOPIC FREAK.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 11 2008, 01:09 PM~11838654
> *nikkah im in vegas already got my tent ready hahaha iv bought more than bigkillas gunna my ass is here not fishin  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: WHO CARES????


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 11 2008, 01:09 PM~11838654
> *nikkah im in vegas already got my tent ready hahaha iv bought more than bigkillas gunna my ass is here not fishin  :biggrin:
> *


post pics if killa shows up....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Oct 11 2008, 01:39 PM~11838989
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



THOUGHT SO.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 12 2008, 12:46 PM~11843530
> *post pics if killa shows up....
> *



DAMN, QUIT SUCKING DICK ALREADY AND GO PLAY WITH OLD YELLA!! :0 :0


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 10 2008, 06:24 PM~11834735
> *actually i believe preston originally built that car but bigtime prolly redid a bunch of stuff as well..
> *


WRONG AGAIN!! JASON BUILT THAT CAR KID!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Oct 13 2008, 06:19 AM~11848039
> *DAMN, QUIT SUCKING DICK ALREADY AND GO PLAY WITH OLD YELLA!! :0  :0
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Oct 8 2008, 01:08 PM~11812815
> *SORRY HOMIE, SENT IT TO THE WRONG PERSON :angry:  :angry: FUCKER!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## stevie d

i guess were gunna have to wait another year now for killer to "break" the dream team off hahahaha did you catch anything :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 9 2008, 06:45 AM~11820306
> *and this guy was shaken his pom-poms from states away- on the real...
> 
> the question is what is he bringin to LV????
> *



*damn holmes,.... you really are kinda nut riding bro,.. when I met you in Portland you was cool as hell, DROVE US to Killas place, got the shit on video had the time of your life! THEN went and ate dinner with us!!! Now your all up in his defense??? wtf, thats kinda shady holmes. you should really be who you are, not some internet tuff guy bro, your better at being normal and a cool guy, not the tuff guy. cuz lets keep it real, it aint you.*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2008, 12:32 PM~11870958
> *damn holmes,.... you really are kinda nut riding bro,.. when I met you in Portland you was cool as hell, DROVE US to Killas place, got the shit on video had the time of your life! THEN went and ate dinner with us!!! Now your all up in his defense??? wtf, thats kinda shady holmes. you should really be who you are, not some internet tuff guy bro, your better at being normal and a cool guy, not the tuff guy. cuz lets keep it real, it aint you.
> *


TIME OF MY LIFE NO, GOOD TIME YES. SHADY NO, REAL 100%, NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ON YOU OR THE DREAM TEAM... IM NOT GOING FOR A POPULARITY CONTEST... :biggrin: 

EVERYBODY COULD LIGHTEN UP.. HEY SO GOING TO SEMA?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 15 2008, 03:20 PM~11872089
> *TIME OF MY LIFE NO, GOOD TIME YES. SHADY NO, REAL 100%, NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ON YOU OR THE DREAM TEAM... IM NOT GOING FOR A POPULARITY CONTEST... :biggrin:
> 
> EVERYBODY COULD LIGHTEN UP..  HEY SO GOING TO SEMA?
> *




*just appears on this thread, that your puffin your chest bro,.. and trying to call people out, with nothing. I liked the guy I met better, than the layitlow guy here.
my .02 cents,... *


----------



## Rascal King

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2008, 03:33 PM~11873017
> *just appears on this thread, that your puffin your chest bro,.. and trying to call people out, with nothing. I liked the guy I met better, than the layitlow guy here.
> my .02 cents,...
> *



I FEELIN THE SAME ABOUT YOU... CALL PEOPLE OUT HUH?? 


SORRY I UPSET YOUR TWO BUDDIES. SORRY I DONT GO IN BUSTIN UP TOPICS

WHY BE SO DEFENSIVE??


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 15 2008, 10:49 AM~11869142
> *i guess were gunna have to wait another year now for killer to "break" the dream team off hahahaha did you catch anything  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


when are u going up there to break him off?? your all ways busting on killa and not even doing anything just on the sidelines. I can understand Ron or Todd or who ever went there with a car to bust on him. But u your just on the sidelines doing one thing... just my .02


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 15 2008, 09:49 AM~11869142
> *i guess were gunna have to wait another year now for killer to "break" the dream team off hahahaha did you catch anything  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ID JUST KNOCK YOUR LAME ASS OUT. FUCK A HOP.
LIL PUNK RUNNIN YOUR FUCKING MOUTH.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2008, 01:32 PM~11870958
> *damn holmes,.... you really are kinda nut riding bro,.. when I met you in Portland you was cool as hell, DROVE US to Killas place, got the shit on video had the time of your life! THEN went and ate dinner with us!!! Now your all up in his defense??? wtf, thats kinda shady holmes. you should really be who you are, not some internet tuff guy bro, your better at being normal and a cool guy, not the tuff guy. cuz lets keep it real, it aint you.
> *


THAT SHITS FUNNY HE TOLD ME HE DIDNT TAKE ANYONE ANYWHERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 15 2008, 08:15 PM~11875554
> *when are u going up there to break him off?? your all ways busting on killa and not even doing anything just on the sidelines. I can understand Ron or Todd or who ever went there with a car to bust on him. But u your just on the sidelines doing one thing... just my .02
> *


ITS ALL GOOS FAM YOU COULD TALK TILL YOU BLUE IN THE FACE THERE IS STILL A GANG OF BITCHES THAT CHEERLEAD, NO SENSE ANYMORE.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 15 2008, 08:27 PM~11875697
> *ID JUST KNOCK YOUR LAME ASS OUT. FUCK A HOP.
> LIL PUNK RUNNIN YOUR FUCKING MOUTH.
> *


hahaha


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 15 2008, 09:39 PM~11875853
> *ITS ALL GOOS FAM YOU COULD TALK TILL YOU BLUE IN THE FACE THERE IS STILL A GANG OF BITCHES THAT CHEERLEAD, NO SENSE ANYMORE.
> *


Like your boy(Ryan).... He's fucking cheerleader too..... Stevie stated a fact !!!!! where you at????? When you coming....

I didn't see him say he's gonna bust his ass, or I'm comin for ya Killa


You should be a magician ,cause you can disappear like a mother fucker.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 15 2008, 08:15 PM~11875554
> *when are u going up there to break him off?? your all ways busting on killa and not even doing anything just on the sidelines. I can understand Ron or Todd or who ever went there with a car to bust on him. But u your just on the sidelines doing one thing... just my .02
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> Like your boy(Ryan).... *He's fucking cheerleader too*..... Stevie stated a fact !!!!! where you at????? When you coming....
> 
> ALRIGHT COOL, GLAD TO HERE IT FROM SOMEONE I RESPECTED.
> 
> I DONT MEAN STEVIE THE KING OF LOWRIDING
> 
> OPEN UP SAY WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY......... :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 15 2008, 05:53 PM~11873978
> *I FEELIN THE SAME ABOUT YOU... CALL PEOPLE OUT HUH??
> *



*feel how you want, homie... I dont internet thug,.. Im the type of guy that will catch catch up with ya in person, you KNOW that :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*this whoooole topic has become an embarrasment,...


Caleb do your thing homie,.. work, build cars, treat your customers good, do YOU THING! 

all this bullshit back and forth needs to stop, makes us al look like fuckin elementry students. let the homie have his topic back,.. 

reading thru these pages,.. its just fuckin moronic, .. and embarrasing :uh: *


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2008, 09:33 AM~11880500
> *this whoooole topic has become an embarrasment,...
> Caleb do your thing homie,.. work, build cars, treat your customers good, do YOU THING!
> 
> all this bullshit back and forth needs to stop, makes us al look like fuckin elementry students. let the homie have his topic back,..
> 
> reading thru these pages,.. its just fuckin moronic, .. and embarrasing :uh:
> *


You Ass kisser :biggrin:  J/k holmes your right we should be motivating each other not hatting.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 16 2008, 12:27 PM~11882254
> * your right we should be motivating each other not hatting.
> *



*exactly*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

hatin is more fun & easyier



naw stop your shit  lol


----------



## haze1995

Agreed, this is what ruins a lot of forums. Some of it may be in good fun, but it just ends up polluting the thread as a whole. 

This pic explains a lot :biggrin: 














> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2008, 08:33 AM~11880500
> *
> Caleb do your thing homie,.. work, build cars, treat your customers good, do YOU THING!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 15 2008, 10:21 PM~11877211
> *Like your boy(Ryan).... He's fucking cheerleader too..... Stevie stated a fact !!!!! where you at????? When you coming....
> 
> I didn't see him say he's gonna bust his ass, or I'm comin for ya Killa
> You should be a magician ,cause you can disappear like a mother fucker.
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhh snap! :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 15 2008, 10:21 PM~11877211
> *Like your boy(Ryan).... He's fucking cheerleader too..... Stevie stated a fact !!!!! where you at????? When you coming....
> 
> I didn't see him say he's gonna bust his ass, or I'm comin for ya Killa
> You should be a magician ,cause you can disappear like a mother fucker.
> *


:wave: whassup ron 


i still support i aint doubted killa,but i can also say that i have seen all 3 cars hop and i still wonder how long it took todd to notice the riderchronicles sticker on his 61,oh yeah that was me and ryan,but i figured todd would get a good laugh at it,i still want one of the chippers stickers...


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 15 2008, 10:21 PM~11877211
> *Like your boy(Ryan).... He's fucking cheerleader too..... Stevie stated a fact !!!!! where you at????? When you coming....
> 
> I didn't see him say he's gonna bust his ass, or I'm comin for ya Killa
> You should be a magician ,cause you can disappear like a mother fucker.
> *


OK YOU THE MAN





















WITH A 400.00 DOLLAR CAR WIT BIG ASS TIRES AND YOU GET STUCK :0 
GO PUT IN SOME OZZY OSBOURNE


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2008, 09:33 AM~11880500
> *this whoooole topic has become an embarrasment,...
> Caleb do your thing homie,.. work, build cars, treat your customers good, do YOU THING!
> 
> all this bullshit back and forth needs to stop, makes us al look like fuckin elementry students. let the homie have his topic back,..
> 
> reading thru these pages,.. its just fuckin moronic, .. and embarrasing :uh:
> *


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 17 2008, 01:17 PM~11894149
> *hatin is more fun & easyier
> naw stop your shit   lol
> *


And as seen on other threads you have almost perfected the art of hate!


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 17 2008, 10:33 PM~11900086
> *OK YOU THE MAN
> WITH A 400.00 DOLLAR CAR WIT BIG ASS TIRES AND YOU GET STUCK :0
> GO PUT IN SOME OZZY OSBOURNE
> *


HAHAHA...Atleast when I do get stuck it's at a 100 not 79'' or 80'' Your rite on the tires...But 185 aint much larger than yours...You'll learn once you get into the big numbers

Remember this phrase!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hi there everyone, can I jump in too. That rollin dvd was hillarious by the way, I finally got done with it.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2008, 11:23 PM~11937039
> *HAHAHA...Atleast when I do get stuck it's at a 100 not 79'' or 80'' Your rite on the tires...But 185 aint much larger than yours...You'll learn once you get into the big numbers
> 
> Remember this phrase!!!!!!
> 
> *


THIS SHIT IS FUNNY YOU BRING UP ALMOST 3 YEAR OLD SHIT YEAH IT WAS GETTING 82 BACK IN 06. MY CAR DONT STICK AS YOU WILL FIND OUT SOON.
GOOD ATLEAST YOU ADMIT THAT GARBAGE IS A MAGNET TO THE GROUND NO CHANCE OF COMING DOWN.
YOU REMEMBER THIS PHRASE BLACK MAGIC IS CRAP.
YEAH AND YOU MOTHAFUCKAS ARE REAL FUCKING QUIET HILOW WON RADICAL HOP.

THATS RIGHT HILOW WON THE RADICAL HOP.
NOT BLACKMAGIC :thumbsdown:


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 15 2008, 04:20 PM~11872089
> *TIME OF MY LIFE NO, GOOD TIME YES. SHADY NO, REAL 100%, NEVER SAID ANYTHING BAD ON YOU OR THE DREAM TEAM... IM NOT GOING FOR A POPULARITY CONTEST... :biggrin:
> 
> EVERYBODY COULD LIGHTEN UP..  HEY SO GOING TO SEMA?
> *


YOU LIED TO ME :angry: U TOLD ME U HAD FUN :biggrin: LOL LOL WHATS UP bRO LOL IZ YOUR VID DONE YET OF THE PORTLAND SHOW LMK ILL TAKE A COPY! HOLLA BACK


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Oct 22 2008, 09:33 AM~11938726-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 21 2008, 11:23 PM~11937039
> *
> HAHAHA...Atleast when I do get stuck it's at a 100 not 79'' or 80'' Your rite on the tires...But 185 aint much larger than yours...You'll learn once you get into the big numbers
> 
> Remember this phrase!!!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SHIT IS FUNNY YOU BRING UP ALMOST 3 YEAR OLD SHIT YEAH IT WAS GETTING 82 BACK IN 06. MY CAR DONT STICK AS YOU WILL FIND OUT SOON.
> GOOD ATLEAST YOU ADMIT THAT GARBAGE IS A MAGNET TO THE GROUND NO CHANCE OF COMING DOWN.
> YOU REMEMBER THIS PHRASE BLACK MAGIC IS CRAP.
> YEAH AND YOU MOTHAFUCKAS ARE REAL FUCKING QUIET HILOW WON RADICAL HOP.
> 
> THATS RIGHT HILOW WON THE RADICAL HOP.
> NOT BLACKMAGIC :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

bRO YOU TALK ABOUT RONZ TIREZ BEING BIG AND YOUR HAPPY THAT HILO WON BUT DAMN .......






thats alot of tire
just my 50cents lol keep the change


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Oct 22 2008, 09:33 AM~11938726-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 21 2008, 11:23 PM~11937039
> *
> HAHAHA...Atleast when I do get stuck it's at a 100 not 79'' or 80'' Your rite on the tires...But 185 aint much larger than yours...You'll learn once you get into the big numbers
> 
> Remember this phrase!!!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SHIT IS FUNNY YOU BRING UP ALMOST 3 YEAR OLD SHIT YEAH IT WAS GETTING 82 BACK IN 06. MY CAR DONT STICK AS YOU WILL FIND OUT SOON.
> GOOD ATLEAST YOU ADMIT THAT GARBAGE IS A MAGNET TO THE GROUND NO CHANCE OF COMING DOWN.
> YOU REMEMBER THIS PHRASE BLACK MAGIC IS CRAP.
> YEAH AND YOU MOTHAFUCKAS ARE REAL FUCKING QUIET HILOW WON RADICAL HOP.
> 
> THATS RIGHT HILOW WON THE RADICAL HOP.
> NOT BLACKMAGIC :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Yea Mando won the radical hop, he did a damn good job, smashin the bumper serval times...NOT you!!! Nor did you have anything to do with it.....Plus ,Mando atleast showed up.....
Funny thing is "I" (BLACK MAGIC) won the double pump class, not HI_LOW..No weight category...
The radical is a no holds bar class....So with all this said YOU SIR ARE STILL A CHIPPER...and with your 1...That rite I said it 1</span>win ,That even in your own words ,shouldn't be a win...I really could care less about the 79 or 80 your car did, <span style=\'color:red\'>the point is more torward your speach

OH and another thing, watching the video even showed the pic u had in your old avitar, YOUR SHIT WAS STUCK and @ only 80''...When you said it was 95 plus and not stuck, your a fool mini me


----------



## stevie d

:wow: :wow: :wow: :werd:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

its getting hot in here!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn its like 100 degrees in this mutha fuckah. You tell'm ron.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4TCKpK-ACY

cant we all get along


----------



## HTOWNBOSS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw

bigtime should e called BIG-WEIGHT-TIME


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Oct 23 2008, 07:29 AM~11949909
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw
> 
> bigtime should e called BIG-WEIGHT-TIME
> *


and you should be called *** TAKE IT IN THE RUMP CHUMP


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 22 2008, 05:36 PM~11944230
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  ITS WORKIN


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Oct 22 2008, 10:49 AM~11939991-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGKILLA503
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 22 2008, 09:33 AM~11938726
> *
> THIS SHIT IS FUNNY YOU BRING UP ALMOST 3 YEAR OLD SHIT YEAH IT WAS GETTING 82 BACK IN 06. MY CAR DONT STICK AS YOU WILL FIND OUT SOON.
> GOOD ATLEAST YOU ADMIT THAT GARBAGE IS A MAGNET TO THE GROUND NO CHANCE OF COMING DOWN.
> YOU REMEMBER THIS PHRASE BLACK MAGIC IS CRAP.
> YEAH AND YOU MOTHAFUCKAS ARE REAL FUCKING QUIET HILOW WON RADICAL HOP.
> 
> THATS RIGHT HILOW WON THE RADICAL HOP.
> NOT BLACKMAGIC :thumbsdown:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Yea Mando won the radical hop, he did a damn good job, smashin the bumper serval times...NOT you!!! Nor did you have anything to do with it.....Plus ,Mando atleast showed up.....
> Funny thing is "I" (BLACK MAGIC) won the double pump class, not HI_LOW..No weight category...
> The radical is a no holds bar class....So with all this said YOU SIR ARE STILL A CHIPPER...and with your 1...That rite I said it 1</span>win ,That even in your own words ,shouldn't be a win...I really could care less about the 79 or 80 your car did, <span style=\'color:red\'>the point is more torward your speach
> 
> OH and another thing, watching the video even showed the pic u had in your old avitar, YOUR SHIT WAS STUCK and @ only 80''...When you said it was 95 plus and not stuck, your a fool mini me
> [/b]
Click to expand...

NAH *** THE GOLD IMPALA DID THAT THE PINK ONE GETS ALOT HIGHER THAN THAT , INEVER SAID I HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH MANDO WINNING,
BUT IM A HILOW DISTRIBUTOR AND BEEN A FRIEND AND CUSTOMER SINCE 1997.
AND ITS WHAT WE RUN. AND I WILL GET ANOTHER WIN ON YOU .FAR AS WIEGHT HILOW NEVER HAD TO UNTIL YOU FREAKS STARTED RUNNING IT.IVE SEEN PLENTY CARS DONE AT HILOW IN GARDENA AND THEY DIDNT HAVE WIEGHT OLS SCHOOLPOWER BUT YOU DONT KNOW BOUT THAT.YOU WILL GET A DOSE SOON AND YOU WONT LIKE IT.
YOUR PARTS SUCK, WE TRIED THEM THE PISTON PUMPS THE BAMMER GEARS
DIDNT DO SHIT. YOUR THE HOPPING SLIM SHADY.


----------



## HTOWNBOSS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 23 2008, 07:53 AM~11950065
> *and you should be called *** TAKE IT IN THE RUMP CHUMP
> *


LOOK WHEN YOUR WEIGHTED SHITBOX GETS STUCK,. YOU PUT YOUR HEAD DOWN IN SHAME. NO CHEERING, NO SCREAMING. NO NOTHING, YOU SHUTUP LIKE A BITCH.


----------



## savageloc24

wuddup killa!


----------



## haze1995

what-up savageloc24!


----------



## vengence

all i have to say is i wanna see em all nose up and let the sticks be the judge,who is highest and of course who hits the bumper first to also be a challenge,it seems fair enough and of course it should be neutral parties reading the sticks and watching the bumpers,hell even time how long it takes for each car to hit the bumper,sounds like a good idea to me,but then i may be a rookie but i been known to have some good ideas of my own as well..:biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 23 2008, 01:01 PM~11953800
> *all i have to say is i wanna see em all nose up and let the sticks be the judge,who is highest and of course who hits the bumper first to also be a challenge,it seems fair enough and of course it should be neutral parties reading the sticks and watching the bumpers,hell even time how long it takes for each car to hit the bumper,sounds like a good idea to me,but then i may be a rookie but i been known to have some good ideas of my own as well..:biggrin:
> *


how about u go back to sleep in that tent in your moms back yard! :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Oct 23 2008, 02:10 PM~11953916
> *how about u go back to sleep in that tent in your moms back yard! :0
> *


 :0 :0 HE GONNA SLEEP WITH BLUE :0


----------



## LunaticMark

Hey Killa... will you learn how to quote a reply without fucking it up?? I'm getting tired of having to go through here and fix your fuck-ups. :angry: :angry: :angry: 


Switch retarded and internet retarded... terrible combo. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by LegendsRacer66_@Oct 23 2008, 06:41 PM~11957139
> *Hey Killa... will you learn how to quote a reply without fucking it up?? I'm getting tired of having to go through here and fix your fuck-ups. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Switch retarded and internet retarded... terrible combo. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



then dont- or just delete the topic- Mark dont be the first *moderhater* on l.i.l. lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 24 2008, 07:29 AM~11960687
> *then dont- or just delete the topic- Mark dont be the first moderhater on l.i.l. lol :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I'll be posting up some shit soon for the LIL KILLA. Something that BMH has and what KILLA wish he could get.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 24 2008, 01:37 PM~11964133
> *I'll be posting up some shit soon for the LIL KILLA. Something that BMH has and what KILLA wish he could get.
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn computer aint letting post my shit up. I'm gonna figure it out when I get back from work. Sup steve!


----------



## Hannibal Lector




----------



## Hannibal Lector

this ones for lil killa!


----------



## stevie d

pics look good homie hope ya had fun at the shop we always do :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Oct 23 2008, 02:10 PM~11953916
> *how about u go back to sleep in that tent in your moms back yard! :0
> *


what tent? 

i have my own place and my car is well taken care of..


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 25 2008, 08:08 PM~11973177
> *this ones for lil killa!
> *



















PLEASE.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 25 2008, 07:44 PM~11973044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take that.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 25 2008, 08:08 PM~11973177
> *this ones for lil killa!
> *











:uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

NOW GET YER FUCKIN SHINE BOX AND SHINE SOME SHOES


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I can see you using blackmagic products. God damn, killa, welcome to the darkside homie. You know, you can show all your heavyweight class hoppers, but not just show me but show everyone here that you have trophies to prove that you're better than others. From what I see, you got either lucky or getting high inches, but show me that you can hit ur own switch. But shooooooow meeeee the trophies. By the way, Rons holding the double pump 1st. Place, Jessicas' holding the 2nd radical dance and I'm holding the world record trophy. Atleast I can say I touched a world record trophy and you didn't.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

You should use some of that wax on your so called painted rides.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yo sup stevie yeah brah I had fun and I'll be puting up more pix soon. I'm gonna be posting up some after hop pix. Did you get pix of me in the pit with the dancer.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 25 2008, 10:11 PM~11973923
> *You should use some of that wax on your so called painted rides.
> *


YOU DIDNT READ WHAT IT SAYS

IT SAYS GET YOUR SHINE BOX AND GO SHINE SOME SHOES YOU FUCKING LAME.

OK WOW YOUR COOL YOU GOT SOME PICTURES YOU FEEL BETTER NOW.
SO CALLED PAINT IS ALL HOUSE OF COLOR CANDY BITCH, YOU PROLLY CANT AFFORD IT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 25 2008, 08:08 PM~11973177
> *this ones for lil killa!
> *


THATS MR KILLA TO YOU. NOW GO SHINE SOME SHOES, IMMA JUST CALL YOU SHOESHINE. YOULL NEVER HAVE A LOWRIDER SHINNING SHOES.


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 22 2008, 08:33 AM~11938726
> *THIS SHIT IS FUNNY YOU BRING UP ALMOST 3 YEAR OLD SHIT YEAH IT WAS GETTING 82 BACK IN 06. MY CAR DONT STICK AS YOU WILL FIND OUT SOON.
> GOOD ATLEAST YOU ADMIT THAT GARBAGE IS A MAGNET TO THE GROUND NO CHANCE OF COMING DOWN.
> YOU REMEMBER THIS PHRASE BLACK MAGIC IS CRAP.
> YEAH AND YOU MOTHAFUCKAS ARE REAL FUCKING QUIET HILOW WON RADICAL HOP.
> 
> THATS RIGHT HILOW WON THE RADICAL HOP.
> NOT BLACKMAGIC :thumbsdown:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw :buttkick:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 26 2008, 09:04 AM~11975382
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw :buttkick:
> *


 :dunno: looks stuck to me :dunno:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 25 2008, 10:14 PM~11973944
> *Yo sup stevie yeah brah I had fun and I'll be puting up more pix soon. I'm gonna be posting up some after hop pix. Did you get pix of me in the pit with the dancer.
> *


no cos i was in there with you ya wally :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 25 2008, 08:48 PM~11973413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE.
> *


looks good but when are we gunna see it out :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yeah killa you right, u win. Atleast I can take losses. But ur car or cars are weighted. You are the heavy weight class champ! Congratulations.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 26 2008, 09:46 AM~11975569
> *looks good but when are we gunna see it out  :biggrin:
> *


x2 i aint seen it since that hop it debuted at.. :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 26 2008, 08:50 PM~11980384
> *x2 i aint seen it since that hop it debuted at.. :0
> *


worry bout your car youve never had :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 25 2008, 07:44 PM~11973044
> *[
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck its ron from blackmagic and his wifey, who is that other guy?
OH SHIT ITS TATTOO FROM FANTASY ISLAND "BOSS DE PLANE DE PLANE BOSS"


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 26 2008, 09:05 PM~11980511
> *worry bout your car youve never had :uh:  :uh:
> *


oh ill remember that homie...


----------



## BIGKILLA503

99 TC ALMOST DONE.SINGLE


----------



## BIGKILLA503

THIS CAR IS GETTING A 3 PUMP SET UP.








THIS CAR IS GETTING A 2PUMP SET UP.


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

hey was up killa!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

ELITE 2000 PLUS STEEL BLOCKS 3 SQUARES ALL CHROME FITTINGS AND HARDWARE3/4 CHKVALVES WATERFAUCETSLOWDOWNS
















ELITE 2000 PLUS STEEL PISTON PUMP CHROME SQUARE CHECK VALVES SLOWDOWNS HARDLINES








4 PUMP SET UP WITH 4 SQUARES.


----------



## vengence

i see nate brought his car back to the shop.....


----------



## haze1995

That looks like a clean Fleetwood!


----------



## 155/80/13

cant wait to see that town car


----------



## Hannibal Lector

But then again, you aint got world records nor trophies. And who the hell is tattoo from treasure island?


----------



## haze1995

Killa was talking about this TV show from the 80's


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 27 2008, 12:06 AM~11981761
> *Killa was talking about this TV show from the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 27 2008, 01:06 AM~11981761
> *Killa was talking about this TV show from the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


da plane Ron da plane :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 26 2008, 11:17 PM~11981502
> *That looks like a clean Fleetwood!
> *


IT IS ITS REAL CLEAN


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 26 2008, 11:19 PM~11981511
> *cant wait to see that town car
> *


IT WONT BE LONG.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 26 2008, 11:40 PM~11981647
> *But then again, you aint got world records nor trophies. And who the hell is tattoo from treasure island?
> *


THERE YOU GO ON THE COVER OF THE MOVIE^^^^^^^^


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 26 2008, 09:51 PM~11980889
> *i see nate brought his car back to the shop.....
> *


YEAH HE DID SCRAPED HIS KANDIE HAD TO HAVE KILLA DO SOMESHIT WE GOT ABOUT 20 CARS RIGHT NOW.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

KILLA LONG TIME NO TALK, GLAD TO HEAR YOUR BUZIER THAN EVER..
NICE WORK...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 27 2008, 07:35 AM~11982727
> *YEAH HE DID SCRAPED HIS KANDIE HAD TO HAVE KILLA DO SOMESHIT WE GOT ABOUT 20 CARS RIGHT NOW.
> *


damn that sux,i seen it at the LOWRIDER show looks clean,i still remember when i first seen it,i aint gonna say what shape it was in..


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Oct 27 2008, 07:01 AM~11982534
> *da plane Ron da plane :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hows that black magic gen III piston you got working for ya


----------



## haze1995

more pics of the Fleetwood!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2008, 04:06 PM~11986909
> *Hows that black magic gen III piston you got working for ya
> *


nice zenith in the avatar homie,what ride them goin on? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 27 2008, 07:32 PM~11989297
> *nice zenith in the avatar homie,what ride them goin on? :biggrin:
> *


Something BLUE


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2008, 10:09 PM~11991273
> *Something BLUE
> *


nice,i have an idea of somethin they can go on.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 27 2008, 10:10 PM~11991284
> *nice,i have an idea of somethin they can go on....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UMM not that BLUE fool


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2008, 05:06 PM~11986909
> *Hows that black magic gen III piston you got working for ya
> *


lost my adex so its not in yet plus the cars at the painters still
i know u got some adexs around sell me one


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Oct 27 2008, 11:05 PM~11991768
> *lost my adex so its not in yet plus the cars at the painters still
> i know u got some adexs around sell me one
> *


There all spoken for sorry


----------



## mooch360

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Oct 27 2008, 11:05 PM~11991768
> *lost my adex so its not in yet plus the cars at the painters still
> i know u got some adexs around sell me one
> *


i got one for sale..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey what's crackin KILLA!


----------



## savageloc24

ill be makin a trip down there soon killa! drivin the rider. should have the rocket under the hood soon.


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2008, 09:09 PM~11991273
> *Something BLUE
> *


NEED THEM 4 MY NEW DROP :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 27 2008, 10:57 PM~11992069
> *ill be makin a trip down there soon killa! drivin the rider. should have the rocket under the hood soon.
> *


go spy on my fleetwood


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 27 2008, 11:21 PM~11992149
> *go spy on my fleetwood
> *


lol. i will homie. ill take some pics for you when i make it down there. probably wont be for another month or so.


----------



## haze1995

sounds good to me. Thx


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 27 2008, 10:18 PM~11991349
> *UMM not that BLUE fool
> *


i wasnt talkin bout my olds homie... i know of a project that them rims would match up to REALLY REALLY NICE it aint hard to find out homie...


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Oct 27 2008, 10:05 PM~11991768
> *lost my adex so its not in yet plus the cars at the painters still
> i know u got some adexs around sell me one
> *


that sux


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Oct 29 2008, 04:23 PM~12009252
> *that sux
> *


have a super ADEX FOR 400!!PM ME BRAND NEW! :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Oct 29 2008, 07:24 PM~12009737
> *have a super ADEX FOR 400!!PM ME BRAND NEW! :biggrin:
> *


shipped?


----------



## haze1995

:0 :biggrin: it shouldnt cost but a few bucks to ship it anyways


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 31 2008, 05:24 PM~12028866
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats the shit


----------



## vengence

LOL I ALWAYS KNEW YOU LIKED GEORGE BUSH KILLA.. LOL LOL JK JK JK


----------



## haze1995

T
T
T


----------



## STEVE_0_509

Anyone down that way selling a chrome rearend for my bigbody?

:cheesy:


----------



## haze1995

any updates on the fleetwood?


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Oct 27 2008, 11:05 PM~11991768
> *lost my adex so its not in yet plus the cars at the painters still
> i know u got some adexs around sell me one
> *


 :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Oct 27 2008, 11:05 PM~11991768
> *lost my VIRGINITY so its not in yet plus the cars at the painters still
> i know u got some TORTAS around sell me one
> *


 :0


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Oct 27 2008, 10:57 PM~11992069
> *ill be makin a trip down there soon killa! drivin the rider. should have the rocket under the hood soon.
> *


Whats happening bro? Get a motor in that POS yet? LOL


----------



## vengence

x2


----------



## haze1995

T
T
T

ANYBODY IN HERE?


----------



## haze1995




----------



## vengence

busy workin all the time homie.... gotta stay busy to make that paper..


----------



## haze1995

he must be busy. he dont even answer the phone


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 14 2008, 10:37 PM~12162226
> *he must be busy.  he dont even answer the phone
> *


somehow i aint really suprised at that,i hardly ever could get ahold of him on the phone either,so either he really busy in the shop or ??????

*either way i already have the shop *my car *WILL* be goin to.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

Im not worried about it. I still have a couple months give or take before I get home. I am just hoping for some updates or something.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 14 2008, 11:10 PM~12162503
> *Im not worried about it.  I still have a couple months give or take before I get home.  I am just hoping for some updates or something.
> *


keep ya head up....

pm sent...


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 14 2008, 10:37 PM~12162226
> *he must be busy.  he dont even answer the phone
> *




























been real busy, 12 hr days and my phone gets no reception in my booth, and thats where ive been jus did this last night.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 14 2008, 11:05 PM~12162452
> *somehow i aint really suprised at that,i hardly ever could get ahold of him on the phone either,so either he really busy in the shop or ??????
> 
> either way i already have the shop my car WILL be goin to.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


or what??? better watch who your talking about kid.
KEEP ON AND MY LIL HOMIE WILL HOLLA AT YA.


----------



## HTOWNBOSS

IF YOU WANT A GOOD SHOP IN PORTLAND HIT UP THIS SHOP.


http://r-mayscustomauto.com/


DONT WASTE YOUR TIME WITH SMALLTIME!!! UNPROFESSIONAL AND WILL KEEP YOUR CAR FOR 10X THE AMOUNT HE PROMISES YOU!


AND THATS THE FUKIN TRUTH!


----------



## stevie d

:uh: :uh: :ugh: :around: :scrutinize:   :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Nov 15 2008, 09:28 AM~12164271
> *IF YOU WANT A GOOD SHOP IN PORTLAND HIT UP THIS SHOP.
> http://r-mayscustomauto.com/
> DONT WASTE YOUR TIME WITH SMALLTIME!!! UNPROFESSIONAL AND WILL KEEP YOUR CAR FOR 10X THE AMOUNT HE PROMISES YOU!
> AND THATS THE FUKIN TRUTH!
> *


H TOWN BITCH, YOU HAVE NEVER HAD ANYTHING DONE HERE
HOW DO YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT US?
H TOWN BITCH I THINK THAT SUMS IT UP. R MAYS IS A GOOD SHOP AND A COOL GUY BUT HE DONT DO WHAT WE DO.  
KEEP ON HATIN JUNIOR!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 15 2008, 10:14 AM~12164498
> *:uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :around:  :scrutinize:      :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


I LIKE THE CUSTOM REAR END YOU DID THAT PAUSED ON 3 :uh:


----------



## HTOWNBOSS

I WOULDNT TALK. YOU SHAFTED ENUFF CUSTOMERS WITH SHOTTY WORK

HERE IS SOME OF YOUR BEST WORK!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Nov 15 2008, 10:44 AM~12164635
> *I WOULDNT TALK. YOU SHAFTED ENUFF CUSTOMERS WITH SHOTTY WORK
> 
> HERE IS SOME OF YOUR BEST WORK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 your wrong there junior thats basic.























































































YOUR DOIN A GOOD JOB HATING ON US KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
ALL BIGTIME SHIT PUNK.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey wassup killa!


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503

http://i37.tinypic.com/2z565c1.jpg[/IMG
tony from yakima 65 engine cobalt kandy
[img]http://i36.tinypic.com/yp0gg.jpg


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## haze1995

Keep doing work Bigtime


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

damn pups growin up quick!!


----------



## haze1995

Whats the good word?
Got any updates on my Fleet?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 15 2008, 09:16 AM~12164216
> *or what??? better watch who your talking about kid.
> KEEP ON AND MY LIL HOMIE WILL HOLLA AT YA.
> *


i told him stop through  

i aint scared so i dunno what you tryin to do... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and was i directing ANYTHING directly at you???


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Nov 15 2008, 09:28 AM~12164271
> *IF YOU WANT A GOOD SHOP IN PORTLAND HIT UP THIS SHOP.
> http://r-mayscustomauto.com/
> DONT WASTE YOUR TIME WITH SMALLTIME!!! UNPROFESSIONAL AND WILL KEEP YOUR CAR FOR 10X THE AMOUNT HE PROMISES YOU!
> AND THATS THE FUKIN TRUTH!
> *


oh ill be sendin some stuff to get taken care of to r-mays... :biggrin: 

just a few items....


----------



## 82-REDRUM




----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 16 2008, 08:18 PM~12175860
> *Whats the good word?
> Got any updates on my Fleet?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## himbone

this topic should be moved to the body and paint forum


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 18 2008, 12:21 AM~12187657
> *this topic should be moved to the body and paint forum
> *


Mi vida loca...!ghuey! </u>Mas puto


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Sup killer, what you up to bro?


----------



## haze1995

:wave: whats up? Get back to work!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup killa...you still around ..small time


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2008, 01:22 AM~12227966
> *Sup killa...you still around ..small time
> *


he's probably camping or hurting it is the weekend


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 22 2008, 02:07 AM~12228112
> *he's probably camping or hurting it is the weekend
> *


HURTING HATERS THATS RIGHT FATBACK.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

Killa i got that pic what else you got? the parts arent for me but i think hes gonna want it


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 22 2008, 09:24 AM~12228963
> *HURTING HATERS THATS RIGHT FATBACK.
> *


hows the paint I mean hydro shop going?


----------



## vengence

:dunno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 22 2008, 01:15 PM~12230219
> *hows the paint I mean hydro shop going?
> *


THE CUSTOM CAR SHOP IS GOING GREAT MORE WORK THAN EVER 
HYDROS AND THATS RIGHT LOTS OF PAINT,BUT WORRY ABOUT YOU.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Nov 22 2008, 11:58 AM~12229785
> *Killa i got that pic what else you got?  the parts arent for me but i think hes gonna want it
> *


I HAVE A TON OF IMPALA PARTS WHAT ELSE YOU NEED?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 11:09 PM~12207818
> *Sup killer, what you up to bro?
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE, JUS STAYIN BUSY HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.


----------



## B_A_RIDER

Damn homie you got a couple of fans that seemed alittle worried about whats going on in your life... It takes haters to know your doing something right


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 22 2008, 11:28 PM~12233742
> *Damn homie you got a couple of fans that seemed alittle worried about whats going on in your life... It takes haters to know your doing something right
> *


worried people wounldnt have come to his town looking for him. A worried person would have went camping the weekend the biggest show in his state was coming to town


----------



## B_A_RIDER

well shit ima bite my tongue cuz its not my battle but I do know this, if my family planned a camping trip a pic nic or whatever the fuck I sure wouldn't let them down for any show. Thats just me though I dont know how you guys do it.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 23 2008, 11:25 AM~12235643
> *well shit ima bite my tongue cuz its not my battle but I do know this, if my family planned a camping trip a pic nic or whatever the fuck I sure wouldn't let them down for any show. Thats just me though I dont know how you guys do it.
> *


True, true


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 23 2008, 12:25 PM~12235643
> *well shit ima bite my tongue cuz its not my battle but I do know this, if my family planned a camping trip a pic nic or whatever the fuck I sure wouldn't let them down for any show. Thats just me though I dont know how you guys do it.
> *


TRUE THAT MY MAN, MY YOUNGEST BOY WAS BORN 3 DAYS BEFORE PORTLAND LRM, I TOLD MY CLUB I WASNT GOING FAMILY OVER ANYTHANG IS HOW IT SHOULD BE


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 23 2008, 12:25 PM~12235643
> *well shit ima bite my tongue cuz its not my battle but I do know this, if my family planned a camping trip a pic nic or whatever the fuck I sure wouldn't let them down for any show. Thats just me though I dont know how you guys do it.
> *


I SURE WOULD HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT ONE *B*ITCH *A*SS *RIDER*


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 23 2008, 03:14 PM~12236750
> *I SURE WOULD HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU ON THAT ONE BITCH ASS RIDER
> *



Im sure everyone thinks you got huge balls talking shit to someone who dont even know who you are or where your from or anything :uh: What a tough guy :uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 23 2008, 04:33 PM~12236828
> *Im sure everyone thinks you got huge balls talking shit to someone who dont even know who you are or where your from or anything  :uh:  What a tough guy  :uh:
> *


thats bullshit internet banging like that BA Rider is cool he never talks shit to no one up on here, been here as long as me cool cat


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 23 2008, 10:48 AM~12235192
> *worried people wounldnt have come to his town looking for him. A worried person would have went camping the weekend the biggest show in his state was coming to town
> *


 I AGREE BUT IN MY CASE MY 64 WAS IN 1000 PIECES NO WHERE NEAR HOPPING.
SO EAT A DICK YOU LARD ASS MOTHA FUCKER. SOOOOOO....I WENT ON A VACATION.


----------



## CE 707

sup killa how are things out that way


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 23 2008, 08:18 PM~12238477
> *sup killa how are things out that way
> *


hey hey!! get off da internet and go build ur car! :biggrin: sup Eric.. i gotta find out how to post pics. Jus picked up my new toy.. :0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 23 2008, 07:51 PM~12238280
> *I AGREE BUT IN MY CASE MY 64 WAS IN 1000 PIECES NO WHERE NEAR HOPPING.
> SO EAT A DICK YOU LARD ASS MOTHA FUCKER. SOOOOOO....I WENT ON A VACATION.
> *


so what will your bitch ass excuse be for new years? car still apart? gas too much? dont have a truck strong enough to tow the tank? what will it be this year? All you got is fat jokes, and they like your car aint even that hot. So put down the paint gun grab a wrench put your car together, and bring it to la on 1-1-09 so you can get served once again


----------



## BlueBerry

I can send some Toilet paper over that way - Sounds like some shit goin down


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 23 2008, 08:34 PM~12238637
> *hey hey!! get off da internet and go build ur car! :biggrin:  sup Eric.. i gotta find out how to post pics. Jus picked up my new toy.. :0
> *


 :0 for real


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 24 2008, 12:54 AM~12240402
> *:0  for real
> *


yezzir I'll give u a hint......"We in the office baby. Goin up." :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 22 2008, 11:20 PM~12233698
> *WHATS UP HOMIE, JUS STAYIN BUSY HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.
> *


will do brother...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 23 2008, 04:33 PM~12236828
> *Im sure everyone thinks you got huge balls talking shit to someone who dont even know who you are or where your from or anything  :uh:  What a tough guy  :uh:
> *


hell i know i aint dumb enough to open my mouth on B A then again anyone that meets him in person might second think it as well.. :biggrin: 

whassup big homie!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 25 2008, 10:14 AM~12253798
> *hell i know i aint dumb enough to open my mouth on  B A then again anyone that meets him in person might second think it as well.. :biggrin:
> 
> whassup big homie!!
> *


what it do


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Nov 23 2008, 07:10 PM~12237920
> *thats bullshit internet banging like that BA Rider is cool he never talks shit to no one up on here, been here as long as me cool cat
> *


 :uh: I CALLED HIM BITCH ASS RIDER WITH THE OTHER 40 SCREEN NAMES THAT I HAVE


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 23 2008, 10:48 PM~12239819
> *so what will your bitch ass excuse be for new years? car still apart? gas too much? dont have a truck strong enough to tow the tank? what will it be this year? All you got is fat jokes, and they like your car aint even that hot. So put down the paint gun grab a wrench put your car together, and bring it to la on 1-1-09 so you can get served once again
> *



:uh: WHY YOU ALWAYS TRIPPIN ON KILLA? SERIOUSLY? YOU AND RON HAVE NO CLASS COMING ON SOMEBODY ELSES TOPIC TALKING SHIT. MAYBE KILLA SHOULD BREAK YOU AND HIM BOTH OFF JUST LIKE HE BROKE OFF TODD :0 :0 :0


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 25 2008, 03:06 PM~12256226
> *:uh:  WHY YOU ALWAYS TRIPPIN ON KILLA? SERIOUSLY? YOU AND RON HAVE NO CLASS COMING ON SOMEBODY ELSES TOPIC TALKING SHIT. MAYBE KILLA SHOULD BREAK YOU AND HIM BOTH OFF JUST LIKE HE BROKE OFF TODD :0  :0  :0
> *


a lil unprofessional, dont ya think?

(I agree with the quote above, BTW)


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 25 2008, 03:04 PM~12256209
> *:uh:  I CALLED HIM BITCH ASS RIDER WITH THE OTHER 40 SCREEN NAMES THAT I HAVE
> *


well who the fuck are you quit hidding behind a screen name pussy


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 25 2008, 04:04 PM~12256209
> *:uh:  I CALLED HIM BITCH ASS RIDER WITH THE OTHER 40 SCREEN NAMES THAT I HAVE
> *


LOL Im sorry but thats funny as fuck :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 25 2008, 04:06 PM~12256226
> *:uh:  WHY YOU ALWAYS TRIPPIN ON KILLA? SERIOUSLY? YOU AND RON HAVE NO CLASS COMING ON SOMEBODY ELSES TOPIC TALKING SHIT. MAYBE KILLA SHOULD BREAK YOU AND HIM BOTH OFF JUST LIKE HE BROKE OFF TODD :0  :0  :0
> *


cause lilttle killa talks a big game and dont back it up.My car is ready. is his? and if hopping someone with half a car is what it takes for him to get a win than id rather loose


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 24 2008, 12:58 AM~12240416
> *yezzir I'll give u a hint......"We in the office baby. Goin up."  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 26 2008, 01:08 AM~12261503
> *cause lilttle killa talks a big game and dont back it up.My car is ready. is his? and if hopping someone with half a car is what it takes for him to get a win than id rather loose
> *



:uh: WHO CARES??? YOU AND RON ACT LIKE BITCHES OVER SOME BULLSHIT!!! WHY TRY AND CALL HIM OUT? LOOKS LIKE KILLA HAS MORE CLASS THEN BOTH OF YA'LL BECAUSE YA'LL KEEP COMING INTO HIS TOPIC TRYING TO INSTIGATE THE WHOLE DAMN THING!!! JUST MY .02 CENTS!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 25 2008, 04:06 PM~12256226
> *:uh:  WHY YOU ALWAYS TRIPPIN ON KILLA? SERIOUSLY? YOU AND RON HAVE NO CLASS COMING ON SOMEBODY ELSES TOPIC TALKING SHIT. MAYBE KILLA SHOULD BREAK YOU AND HIM BOTH OFF JUST LIKE HE BROKE OFF TODD :0  :0  :0*



exactly thats wot they are waiting for as killa has promised them hes gunna do it they even traveled to his shop for some :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 26 2008, 04:20 AM~12261871
> *:uh:  WHO CARES??? YOU AND RON ACT LIKE BITCHES OVER SOME BULLSHIT!!! WHY TRY AND CALL HIM OUT? LOOKS LIKE KILLA HAS MORE CLASS THEN BOTH OF YA'LL BECAUSE YA'LL KEEP COMING INTO HIS TOPIC TRYING TO INSTIGATE THE WHOLE DAMN THING!!! JUST MY .02 CENTS!!
> *


obviously you do :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just my .02 cents!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 26 2008, 03:06 PM~12266455
> *exactly thats wot they are waiting for as killa has promised them hes gunna do it they even traveled to his shop for some  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DUDE, WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS JOCKING BLACKMAGICS DICK? I HAVE SEEN YOU AND HIMBONE ALL OVER THE CAWK LIKE SOME FUCKEN CHEELEADERS!! YOUR WORSE THEN SPIKE IN HIS FAT TURKEY TOPIC!! :twak: :twak: 

SHOW SOME KIND OF CLASS OR GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC!!! :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 26 2008, 03:07 PM~12266474
> *obviously you do  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just my .02 cents!!
> *


******* PLEASE!!!!!!!*


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 26 2008, 04:45 PM~12267913
> *DUDE, WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS JOCKING BLACKMAGICS DICK? I HAVE SEEN YOU AND HIMBONE ALL OVER THE CAWK LIKE SOME FUCKEN CHEELEADERS!! YOUR WORSE THEN SPIKE IN HIS FAT TURKEY TOPIC!!  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> SHOW SOME KIND OF CLASS OR GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC!!!  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


YOUR FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 26 2008, 05:45 PM~12267913
> *DUDE, WHY ARE YOU ALWAYS JOCKING BLACKMAGICS DICK? I HAVE SEEN YOU AND HIMBONE ALL OVER THE CAWK LIKE SOME FUCKEN CHEELEADERS!! YOUR WORSE THEN SPIKE IN HIS FAT TURKEY TOPIC!!  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> SHOW SOME KIND OF CLASS OR GET THE FUCK OUT OF THIS TOPIC!!!  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


atleast we all know whos dick your riding. so who are you anyways seems like averyone knows everyone around here but you are a new comer. got a ride or is this someones secret screen name?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 25 2008, 04:06 PM~12256226
> *:uh:  WHY YOU ALWAYS TRIPPIN ON KILLA? SERIOUSLY? YOU AND RON HAVE NO CLASS COMING ON SOMEBODY ELSES TOPIC TALKING SHIT. MAYBE KILLA SHOULD BREAK YOU AND HIM BOTH OFF JUST LIKE HE BROKE OFF TODD :0  :0  :0
> *



*u got shit twisted bro,...u obviously dont know whats up,.. or ur one of those that twist shit to fit YOU distorted view of reality. Caleb brags on DVD that he would "NEVER TAKE A CHEAP WIN, ON A BREAK" when after getting his ass EMBARRASSINGLY broke the fuck off, met back up with Todd, and got the win off a broken balljoint,.. not a real win,.. nore has he had balls enough to meet back up WITH ANYONE.

personally I dont have anything against Caleb, let him do his thing... but he does talk alot of shit for no reason, which has started all this mess.
*







> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 25 2008, 04:26 PM~12256396
> *a lil unprofessional, dont ya think?
> 
> (I agree with the quote above, BTW)
> *


*

hey, before I chop you up,.. I wanna give you BIG respect for defending our freedoms over there in derka derka land...

that aside,.... get off the dick bro,... I understand your new and getting into the lowriding thang,.. but seriously,.. all this shit storm on your boy was created BY HIM,.. so stop acting all fuckin "star struck",.. cuz so far the nikka is a fugazzi! :biggrin: *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2008, 08:34 PM~12269488
> *u got shit twisted bro,...u obviously dont know whats up,.. or ur one of those that twist shit to fit YOU distorted view of reality. Caleb brags on DVD that he would "NEVER TAKE A CHEAP WIN, ON A BREAK" when after getting his ass EMBARRASSINGLY broke the fuck off, met back up with Todd, and got the win off a broken balljoint,.. not a real win,.. nore has he had balls enough to meet back up WITH ANYONE.
> 
> personally I dont have anything against Caleb, let him do his thing... but he does talk alot of shit for no reason, which has started all this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, before I chop you up,.. I wanna give you BIG respect for defending our freedoms over there in derka derka land...
> 
> that aside,.... get off the dick bro,... I understand your new and getting into the lowriding thang,.. but seriously,.. all this shit storm on your boy was created BY HIM,.. so stop acting all fuckin "star struck",.. cuz so far the nikka is a fugazzi! :biggrin:
> *



***** A WIN IS A WIN!!! POINT FUCKEN BLANK :0 :0


----------



## haze1995

My only point was that as "buisnesses" you'd think there would be some sort of "tact" and "professionalism". 

oh and thanks Empire for the first statement you made.

Could have done without the 2nd one which was uncalled for and untrue.


----------



## vengence

all i know is i wanna see em line up n hop in the nw with all the cars working good,and of course all together....


----------



## BIGTONY

The way i see it in cali 64 wasnt working to its best in portland the 61 wasnt working to its best until both cars are doing they best at the same hope at the same time then and only then will WHO BEAT WHO BE AWNSERED until then it was 2 hops where both cars wherent doing they best if either one wants to claim the win on the hop where the other car wasnt working to its fullest potentionl cool so be it but really its between them not any of us and it should stay that way


----------



## stevie d

thats why we need to get them both together ive heard its going down on the 1st n ima be there to see it :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Nov 26 2008, 10:52 PM~12271813-->
> 
> 
> 
> The way i see it in cali 64 wasnt working to its best in portland the 61 wasnt working to its best until both cars are doing they best at the same hope at the same time then and only then will WHO BEAT WHO BE AWNSERED until then it was 2 hops where both cars wherent doing they best if either one wants to claim the win on the hop where the other car wasnt working to its fullest potentionl  cool so be it but really its between them not any of us and it should stay that way
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly how this should be handled, maybe even make a seperate thread for these two and anyone else to post in. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Nov 26 2008, 11:15 PM~12272012
> *thats why we need to get them both together ive heard its going down on the 1st n ima be there to see it  :biggrin:
> *


It will be a good hop to witness. I hope someone gets it on video when it does go down.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 27 2008, 12:15 AM~12272012
> *thats why we need to get them both together ive heard its going down on the 1st n ima be there to see it  :biggrin:
> *



SO IF YOU ALL GET BROKE OFF IT WOULD MAKE YOU ALL LOOK EVEN WORSE FOR TALKING ALL THAT SHIT. SAME WOULD GO FOR CALEB


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2008, 08:34 PM~12269488
> *u got shit twisted bro,...u obviously dont know whats up,.. or ur one of those that twist shit to fit YOU distorted view of reality. Caleb brags on DVD that he would "NEVER TAKE A CHEAP WIN, ON A BREAK" when after getting his ass EMBARRASSINGLY broke the fuck off, met back up with Todd, and got the win off a broken balljoint,.. not a real win,.. nore has he had balls enough to meet back up WITH ANYONE.
> 
> personally I dont have anything against Caleb, let him do his thing... but he does talk alot of shit for no reason, which has started all this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> hey, before I chop you up,.. I wanna give you BIG respect for defending our freedoms over there in derka derka land...
> 
> that aside,.... get off the dick bro,... I understand your new and getting into the lowriding thang,.. but seriously,.. all this shit storm on your boy was created BY HIM,.. so stop acting all fuckin "star struck",.. cuz so far the nikka is a fugazzi! :biggrin:
> *


WOW YOU SURE HAVE ALOT TO SAY HOMIE AND YOU WERENT AT EITHER HOP???
THATS HOW SHIT GETS TWISTED!!!!!!!!!!! I HOPPED HOMIE IN LA MY SHIT WASNT WORKING, I HOPPED HOMIE IN PORTLAND HIS SHIT WASNT WORKING AND IT WASNT A BALLJOINT THEN OR EITHER TIME.I DONT GLORIFY A BROKE WIN ,BUT THEY TOOK THERE FIRST BROKE WIN OVER ME AND TALKED A GANG OF SHIT SO NATURALLY WHEN I GOT MINE I TOOK THE WIN TOO.AND YOU TELL ME WHERE WAS ALL THE SHIT TALKIN AT ?? A FUCKING VIDEO? HOMIE YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME, AND I DO HAVE RIDERS AND HAVE HOPPED BIG PEOPLE IN THE GAME.
AND SHIT I DONT REMEMBER SEEING YOU DO THE DAMN THANG.AND I HAVE NO PERSONAL ISSUES WIT YOU, BUT YOU WANNA TALK SO CAN I.
ONE LAST THING HAVE YOU PULLED UP ON MY SHIT?TODDS,RONS,MANDOS?HAPPY? ANYONE HITTING THEM HIEGHTS? SETTLE DOWN JR.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 26 2008, 10:25 PM~12270743
> *My only point was that as "buisnesses" you'd think there would be some sort of "tact" and "professionalism".
> 
> oh and thanks Empire for the first statement you made.
> 
> Could have done without the 2nd one which was uncalled for and untrue.
> *


LET THEM DO THERE JOBS HOMIE


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 26 2008, 01:08 AM~12261503
> *cause lilttle killa talks a big game and dont back it up.My car is ready. is his? and if hopping someone with half a car is what it takes for him to get a win than id rather loose
> *


YOU AGAIN :uh: :uh: 
WHATS UP FAT BACK.CALL ME LITTLE KILLA TO MY FACE TO FAT ASS JOKE.
DONT WORRY BOUT MY 64, I KNOW YOU ENVY IT, BUT WORRY BOUT YOUR SHIT BOX.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 26 2008, 11:52 PM~12271813
> *The way i see it in cali 64 wasnt working to its best in portland the 61 wasnt working to its best until both cars are doing they best at the same hope at the same time then and only then will WHO BEAT WHO BE AWNSERED until then it was 2 hops where both cars wherent doing they best if either one wants to claim the win on the hop where the other car wasnt working to its fullest potentionl  cool so be it but really its between them not any of us and it should stay that way
> *


THATS SOME REAL TALK FOR THEY ASSES TONE.


----------



## Individuals76LA

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2008, 09:46 AM~12274144
> *THATS SOME REAL TALK FOR THEY ASSES TONE.
> *



Sup killer, happy thanksgiving, left you a message on the individuals topic :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Individuals76LA_@Nov 27 2008, 10:13 AM~12274378
> *Sup killer, happy thanksgiving, left you a message on the individuals topic  :biggrin:
> *


sup pepe happy thanksgiving homie tell your dad i say hi shit the whole fam.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2008, 09:39 AM~12274094
> *WOW YOU SURE HAVE ALOT TO SAY HOMIE AND YOU WERENT AT EITHER HOP???
> THATS HOW SHIT GETS TWISTED!!!!!!!!!!! I HOPPED HOMIE IN LA MY SHIT WASNT WORKING, I HOPPED HOMIE IN PORTLAND HIS SHIT WASNT WORKING AND IT WASNT A BALLJOINT THEN OR EITHER TIME.I DONT GLORIFY A BROKE WIN ,BUT THEY TOOK THERE FIRST BROKE WIN OVER ME AND TALKED A GANG OF SHIT SO NATURALLY WHEN I GOT MINE I TOOK THE WIN TOO.AND YOU TELL ME WHERE WAS ALL THE SHIT TALKIN AT ?? A FUCKING VIDEO? HOMIE YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME, AND I DO HAVE RIDERS AND HAVE HOPPED BIG PEOPLE IN THE GAME.
> AND SHIT I DONT REMEMBER SEEING YOU DO THE DAMN THANG.AND I HAVE NO PERSONAL ISSUES WIT YOU, BUT YOU WANNA TALK SO CAN I.
> ONE LAST THING HAVE YOU PULLED UP ON MY SHIT?TODDS,RONS,MANDOS?HAPPY? ANYONE HITTING THEM HIEGHTS? SETTLE DOWN JR.
> *



*hahaha,.. did you call me "Jr" ??lol.. ***** you MUST be trippin,... I have tried to stay out of your topic,.. and kept shit to myself,.. sometimes I have come in and said some shit when it had to be said,... but now you wanna suck me into this?.. you really shouldnt caleb,.. the only thing broke on your first hop was your dreams and hopes,... I been to your shop homie,.. you AINT doing big thangs,..your trying I give you that, but if it wasnt for Todd,.. you'd still be NOBODY!!

But your smart, I give you that,... you have figured out that if you keep this beef going you stay in the game,... even if YOU AINT BRINGING SHIT OUT, OR HAVE A CAR TO BACK UP ALL YOUR MOUTH

I have said it before, this topic needs to be for Caleb and his cutomers, etcetc.. none of this bullshit, it aint doing nothing for noone. Stevie your in here stirring it up , and theres "vengence"'s male/female ass in here stirring it up, Ryan pretending and changing which side he's on..lol.. this shits dumb*


----------



## BIGKILLA503

HAPPY HOLIDAY TO ALL MY LOYAL CUSTOMERS,HOMIES AND SUPPORTERS 
THEY AINT GONNA LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2008, 10:22 AM~12274444
> *hahaha,.. did you call me "Jr" ??lol.. ***** you MUST be trippin,... I have tried to stay out of your topic,.. and kept shit to myself,.. sometimes I have come in and said some shit when it had to be said,... but now you wanna suck me into this?.. you really shouldnt caleb,.. the only thing broke on your first hop was your dreams and hopes,... I been to your shop homie,.. you AINT doing big thangs,..your trying I give you that, but if it wasnt for Todd,.. you'd still be NOBODY!!
> 
> But your smart, I give you that,... you have figured out that if you keep this beef going you stay in the game,... even if YOU AINT BRINGING SHIT OUT, OR HAVE A CAR TO BACK UP ALL YOUR MOUTH
> 
> I have said it before, this topic needs to be for Caleb and his cutomers, etcetc.. none of this bullshit, it aint doing nothing for noone. Stevie your in here stirring it up , and theres "vengence"'s male/female ass in here stirring it up, Ryan pretending and changing which side he's on..lol.. this shits dumb
> *


YOU GOT IT RIGHT JR BBEN TO MY SHOP? IN THE BODY SHOP?,IN THE MAIN SHOP? IN THE PAINT BOOTH? IN EITHER MY OFFICE OR SHOW ROOM?
OH YOU MEAN IN THE PARKING LOT, YOU MUST HAVE SEEN EVERYTHING.
I DO KNOW MY PHONE NUMBER DONT END WITH "RODZ" ***** THIS IS LOWRIDING GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE. I HIT BUMPER IN 98 ***** TODD WAS NO WHERE AROUND AND BEEN DOING IT SINCE. GO BURN RUBBER OR SOMETHING.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2008, 10:27 AM~12274480
> *YOU GOT IT RIGHT JR BBEN TO MY SHOP? IN THE BODY SHOP?,IN THE MAIN SHOP? IN THE PAINT BOOTH? IN EITHER MY OFFICE OR SHOW ROOM?
> OH YOU MEAN IN THE PARKING LOT, YOU MUST HAVE SEEN EVERYTHING.
> I DO KNOW MY PHONE NUMBER DONT END WITH  "RODZ" ***** THIS IS LOWRIDING GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE. I HIT BUMPER IN 98 ***** TODD WAS NO WHERE AROUND AND BEEN DOING IT SINCE. GO BURN RUBBER OR SOMETHING.
> *



*hahahahahahaha its funny to me that you think thats an insult,... yes, we build hot rods, motorcycles, lowriders, mini trucks,.. whatever, because we are a FULL CUSTOM shop,..we build things you couldnt imagine or have the skill to even attempt, were not some narrowminded bi-polar lil miniature shop in Washington.
 and thats real talk*


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2008, 11:35 AM~12274533
> *hahahahahahaha its funny to me that you think thats an insult,... yes, we build hot rods, motorcycles, lowriders, mini trucks,.. whatever, because we are a FULL CUSTOM shop,..we build things you couldnt imagine or have the skill to even attempt, were not some narrowminded bi-polar lil miniature shop in Washington.
> and thats real talk
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 27 2008, 10:37 AM~12274550
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



*sup big homie!  *


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2008, 11:38 AM~12274565
> *sup big homie!
> *


WHATZ UP BROTHER HAPPY THANKZGIVIN TO YOU AND YOUR FAM!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Nov 27 2008, 10:41 AM~12274579
> *WHATZ UP BROTHER HAPPY THANKZGIVIN TO YOU AND YOUR FAM!
> *



* you too homie,...hell HAPPY THANKGIVING TO EVERYONE IN HERE, whether your bi-polar, faking the funk, look like Pat from Saturday Night Live,... whatever..lol... HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: EMPIRE CUSTOMS, Unlimited Hustle, MonsterG



* WHAT UP RICKY BOBBY!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## MonsterG

damn it be getting crunk up in this thread


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2008, 10:46 AM~12274625
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: EMPIRE CUSTOMS, Unlimited Hustle, MonsterG
> WHAT UP RICKY BOBBY!!! :biggrin:
> *



Chicka - Chuuuu *< >*


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 27 2008, 09:44 AM~12274132
> *YOU AGAIN :uh:  :uh:
> WHATS UP FAT BACK.CALL ME LITTLE KILLA TO MY FACE TO FAT ASS JOKE.
> DONT WORRY BOUT MY 64, I KNOW YOU ENVY IT, BUT WORRY BOUT YOUR SHIT BOX.
> *


why the fuck would i envy your pink impala. or how could I for that matter there has never been a pic or video of it complete and working. my car works, and is doing the highest inches it ever has, with the work coming from my garage. so like i said before when you heading south let me know. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOeJfZjywMk


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

Ryan pretending and changing which side he's on..lol.. this shits dumb 

come on man- i dont take sides- fools callin me a cheerleader and shit-- funny i dont even barely post up on this topic. 

Since you all dont know me but think you do ask Ricky Bobby how i have helped support the NW lowrider scene for the last 12 years. live life live not by video-

I was @ everyface off and taped how it went down each went down

Its so funny when Caleb lost in LA -He shook Todds paw like a real man.

Side note - Todd and fam always been kind 2 me.


HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL - BE WITH YOUR FAMILES TODAY, AND THINK HOW PRICELESS LIFE REALLY IS...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

BUSTIN BALL JOINTS IN 1999 PRE PISTON DAYZ MY 90D COUPE BUILT NOT BOUGHT


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2008, 10:22 AM~12274444
> *hahaha,.. did you call me "Jr" ??lol.. ***** you MUST be trippin,... I have tried to stay out of your topic,.. and kept shit to myself,.. sometimes I have come in and said some shit when it had to be said,... but now you wanna suck me into this?.. you really shouldnt caleb,.. the only thing broke on your first hop was your dreams and hopes,... I been to your shop homie,.. you AINT doing big thangs,..your trying I give you that, but if it wasnt for Todd,.. you'd still be NOBODY!!
> 
> But your smart, I give you that,... you have figured out that if you keep this beef going you stay in the game,... even if YOU AINT BRINGING SHIT OUT, OR HAVE A CAR TO BACK UP ALL YOUR MOUTH
> 
> I have said it before, this topic needs to be for Caleb and his cutomers, etcetc.. none of this bullshit, it aint doing nothing for noone. Stevie your in here stirring it up , and theres "vengence"'s male/female ass in here stirring it up, Ryan pretending and changing which side he's on..lol.. this shits dumb
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 27 2008, 12:03 PM~12275312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUSTIN BALL JOINTS IN 1999 PRE PISTON DAYZ MY 90D COUPE BUILT NOT BOUGHT
> *



*99??? is that as far back as you go?


I was REDS certified in '93..lol.. as funny as that shit is,.. made my first buy in as a distributor with Hi-Low in '96,.... when Mando was stillin desireable ones, and building mini trucks..lol.. so if your turning this into a "who's been in the game longer"... may not turn out so well fo ya  *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2008, 11:49 AM~12275727
> *99??? is that as far back as you go?
> I was REDS certified in '93..lol.. as funny as that shit is,.. made my first buy in as a distributor with Hi-Low in '96,.... when Mando was stillin desireable ones, and building mini trucks..lol.. so if your turning this into a "who's been in the game longer"... may not turn out so well fo ya
> *


STARTED THE ORIGINAL PORTLAND USO CHAPTER FOR KITA IN 95
NOT TURNIN NOTHIN INTO NOTHIN- WHAT I DO I DO- DONT GOT A FAMILY WITH BIG POCKETS EITHER.. ...FIRST LRM HOP WAS 94 IN SAC THE DAY OF JOKERS DEBUTED.

DOES TRYING TO PUSH PEOPLE DOWN MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER? LOL

HAPPY HOLIDAYZZ IM DONE NOW


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 27 2008, 12:03 PM~12275312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUSTIN BALL JOINTS IN 1999 PRE PISTON DAYZ MY 90D COUPE BUILT NOT BOUGHT
> *


 :0 u got any more pics :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 27 2008, 12:12 PM~12275897
> *:0 u got any more pics :biggrin:
> *


ONLY PICS OF POM-POM YOUNG BLOOD!! :biggrin: CANT WAIT FOR 09 BIG DOG


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## OneStopCustoms

Seriously, you guys who come and blast on this topic need to get a life. If you killer bothers you that much, its probably bc he is someone better than you or has something that you want. Please grow up and leave the topic alone. He's not going into Black Magic Hydraulics or Street Life Hydraulics or any other topic talking shit, leave the mans topic alone.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 27 2008, 01:38 PM~12276034
> *Seriously, you guys who come and blast on this topic need to get a life. If you killer bothers you that much, its probably bc he is someone better than you or has something that you want. Please grow up and leave the topic alone. He's not going into Black Magic Hydraulics or Street Life Hydraulics or any other topic talking shit, leave the mans topic alone.
> *


*

CO-SIGNED!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Nov 27 2008, 06:00 PM~12277508
> *CO-SIGNED!!* :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


X2


----------



## kaliswangin

x3


----------



## 96fleet

hope everyone had a good thanksgiving :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2008, 10:22 AM~12274444
> *hahaha,.. did you call me "Jr" ??lol.. ***** you MUST be trippin,... I have tried to stay out of your topic,.. and kept shit to myself,.. sometimes I have come in and said some shit when it had to be said,... but now you wanna suck me into this?.. you really shouldnt caleb,.. the only thing broke on your first hop was your dreams and hopes,... I been to your shop homie,.. you AINT doing big thangs,..your trying I give you that, but if it wasnt for Todd,.. you'd still be NOBODY!!
> 
> But your smart, I give you that,... you have figured out that if you keep this beef going you stay in the game,... even if YOU AINT BRINGING SHIT OUT, OR HAVE A CAR TO BACK UP ALL YOUR MOUTH
> 
> I have said it before, this topic needs to be for Caleb and his cutomers, etcetc.. none of this bullshit, it aint doing nothing for noone. Stevie your in here stirring it up , and theres "vengence"'s male/female ass in here stirring it up, Ryan pretending and changing which side he's on..lol.. this shits dumb
> *


for one i dont know you,you dont know me,and two i aint stirrin shit up,so thats that..


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 30 2008, 11:35 PM~12299651
> *for one i dont know you,you dont know me,and two i aint stirrin shit up,so thats that..
> *



VENGINA PLEASE, WE ALL KNOW THAT YOU AIN'T EVER HAD NOR WILL YOU EVER HAD A LOWRIDER. THIS SITE IS FOR LOWRIDERS SO GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!! :angry: :angry: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 1 2008, 04:26 AM~12300201
> *VENGINA PLEASE, WE ALL KNOW THAT YOU AIN'T EVER HAD NOR WILL YOU EVER HAD A LOWRIDER. THIS SITE IS FOR LOWRIDERS SO GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!  :angry:  :angry:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


was i talkin to you? no so shut the hell up


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 1 2008, 01:24 PM~12302867
> *was i talkin to you? no so shut the hell up
> *



*YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU DOWN SINDRONE LOOKING MOTHERFUCKER!!!*


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

> *DOWN SINDRONE*





> *VENGINA PLEASE*


  :0 damn homboy u can not spell for shit... do u have DOWN SYNDROME U VAGINA :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Dec 2 2008, 08:57 AM~12311098
> *  :0    damn homboy u can not spell for shit... do u have DOWN SYNDROME U VAGINA :biggrin:
> *


   I GUESS MY PANOCHA HURTS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Dec 2 2008, 08:57 AM~12311098
> *  :0    damn homboy u can not spell for shit... do u have DOWN SYNDROME U VAGINA :biggrin:
> *



BAWAHHAHA SELF OWNAGE *HOMEBOY*!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

> *BAWAHHAHA SELF OWNAGE HOMEBOY!!!  *


 :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHA U GOT ME ON THAT ONE...LET ME SHUT THE FUCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Dec 2 2008, 09:28 AM~12311334
> *:biggrin:  HAHAHAHAHA U GOT ME ON THAT ONE...LET ME SHUT THE FUCK UP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## haze1995

wassup bigtime

hope all is going well

be seeing you soon to pick up my car!


----------



## Psta




----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 4 2008, 06:30 PM~12338486
> *
> *


 :angry: :angry: I SAW THAT SHIT HOMIE, I WAS LAUGHING MY ASS OFF WHEN YOU SAID THAT HIS PEOPLE LEFT HIM STANDING THERE. AS IF THEY DIDN'T EVEN HAVE HIS BACK :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I DO SEE YOUR POINT THOUGH MY FRIEND


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 4 2008, 05:30 PM~12338486
> *
> *



Got a chance to see it too!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 2 2008, 08:46 AM~12311020
> *YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU DOWN SINDRONE LOOKING MOTHERFUCKER!!!
> *


at least i can spell....

and who the hell asked you anyways?


----------



## stevie d

sup killa you coming out to play on the 1st


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 5 2008, 07:59 PM~12349108
> *at least i can spell....
> 
> and who the hell asked you anyways?
> *



LIKE I SAID, STFU AND GO PLAY WITH OLD YELLA!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 6 2008, 05:52 AM~12351926
> *LIKE I SAID, STFU AND GO PLAY WITH OLD YELLA!!!
> *


whatever :uh: 

well see who is talkin when she makes her debut and of course who is laughin.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 6 2008, 07:31 PM~12355715
> *whatever :uh:
> 
> well see who is talkin when she makes her debut and of course who is laughin.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*****, WERE LAUGHING AT YO BECAUSE YOU HAVE BEEN SAYING THAT SHIT FOR THE PAST 3 YRS *****!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 9 2008, 08:40 AM~12378251
> ******, WERE LAUGHING AT YO BECAUSE YOU HAVE BEEN SAYING THAT SHIT FOR THE PAST 3 YRS *****!!!
> *


OH GIVE ANOTHER 3... LOL :0


----------



## haze1995

:wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

TTT Killa you sell those daytons yet


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Dec 11 2008, 05:01 PM~12403951
> *TTT    Killa you sell those daytons yet
> *


Try PM'ing him.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 9 2008, 05:59 PM~12382774
> *OH GIVE ANOTHER 3... LOL :0
> *


hmmm how bad you want that dvd bro???? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i got jokes too ya know...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2008, 09:10 PM~12416876
> *hmmm how bad you want that dvd bro????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i got jokes too ya know...
> *



NO, YOU ARE A JOKE :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 12 2008, 08:10 PM~12416876
> *hmmm how bad you want that dvd bro????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i got jokes too ya know...
> *


dont want it that bad.... :uh: 

been waiting weeks- should i send you the 4 dollars to get it to me?

mail should be 2 days

go sell it and make a buck.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 13 2008, 08:43 AM~12419638
> *dont want it that bad.... :uh:
> 
> been waiting weeks- should i send you the 4 dollars to get it to me?
> 
> mail should be 2 days
> 
> go sell it and make a buck.
> *


 :0 :0 DAMN VENGINA, YOUR NOT GONNA LET HIM TALK TO YOU LIKE THAT ARE YOU?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 12 2008, 06:05 PM~12415520
> *Try PM'ing him.
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 13 2008, 10:16 AM~12420385
> *:0  :0 DAMN VENGINA, YOUR NOT GONNA LET HIM TALK TO YOU LIKE THAT ARE YOU?
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 13 2008, 08:43 AM~12419638
> *dont want it that bad.... :uh:
> 
> been waiting weeks- should i send you the 4 dollars to get it to me?
> 
> mail should be 2 days
> 
> go sell it and make a buck.
> *


i have been busy workin fool....... 
i just havent mailed it its ready to go though..:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GOOD MAN uffin:  LOOKIN 4 WARD 2 IT..


----------



## STEVE_0_509

ttt ttt


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 13 2008, 05:39 PM~12422565
> *GOOD MAN uffin:   LOOKIN 4 WARD 2 IT..
> *


i hear ya


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Dec 11 2008, 06:01 PM~12403951
> *TTT    Killa you sell those daytons yet
> *


THANKS ANY WAY MAN I GOT SOME CHROME ONES, GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## haze1995

whats up killa? same ol thing here.


----------



## OneStopCustoms




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*VIRGENCE :biggrin: 








*


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2008, 08:57 PM~12439548
> *VIRGENCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## haze1995

:scrutinize:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2008, 08:57 PM~12439548
> *VIRGENCE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: It looks like him!!!!


----------



## haze1995

hno:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 16 2008, 05:49 PM~12448862
> *:roflmao:  It looks like him!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 17 2008, 04:21 PM~12457849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## vengence

anything new yet or ya still workin on ya cars?


----------



## haze1995

nothing new. anyone wanna go by and check on my car for me? if your local, that is.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 19 2008, 04:38 PM~12478152
> *nothing new.  anyone wanna go by and check on my car for me?  if your local, that is.
> *


i hear that,all i gotta do to check on my car is pick up a phone but thats because i know the other end someone will answer....

usually my dad anyways lol... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 19 2008, 03:38 PM~12478152
> *nothing new.  anyone wanna go by and check on my car for me?  if your local, that is.
> *


hey bro im going down there the day after christmas.. if they are open ill go check on it for you and take some pictures.. :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24

on another note.. got the motor in the regal so right now its running but not driving. only cuz there is 8" of snow around here.. :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## STEVE_0_509

TTT FOR THE 503


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by savageloc24+Dec 21 2008, 05:19 PM~12492337-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro im going down there the day after christmas.. if they are open ill go check on it for you and take some pictures.. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro. I guess the weather is pretty bad in Vancouver right now.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-savageloc24_@Dec 21 2008, 05:20 PM~12492345
> *on another note.. got the motor in the regal so right now its running but not driving. only cuz there is 8" of snow around here.. :biggrin:
> *


Glad you got it runnung again bro. Thats too bad about the weather.


----------



## haze1995

I HOPE THE WEATHER LETS UP THERE SOON


----------



## haze1995




----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Dec 21 2008, 05:19 PM~12492337
> *hey bro im going down there the day after christmas.. if they are open ill go check on it for you and take some pictures.. :biggrin:
> *


Any luck?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Dec 21 2008, 06:20 PM~12492345
> *on another note.. got the motor in the regal so right now its running but not driving. only cuz there is 8" of snow around here.. :biggrin:
> *


sweet!!!

shit i hear ya on the bad weather bro...

i dont think they really plowed the road at my place just ran the plow through as a fuckin teaser as we had like a foot on the ground and after 3 days it was over half ice..


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## haze1995

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
I was hoping for a pic of my car


----------



## savageloc24

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Dec 28 2008, 06:40 PM~12546949
> *Any luck?
> *


nah bro sorry. the weather was fucked so we ended up not going. hopefully we will head down there this coming month.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Dec 30 2008, 09:03 PM~12565886
> *nah bro sorry. the weather was fucked so we ended up not going. hopefully we will head down there this coming month.
> *


thanks anyways. i should be back soon.


----------



## haze1995




----------



## mhiggy911

hey bigtime we are already planin our moses lake show. You guys should plan on comeing it will be a good time and if you guys have anything you would like to see there let us know ur ideas.


----------



## haze1995

finally back in the states. Should hit WA in a few hours.


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 7 2009, 11:23 AM~12632498
> *finally back in the states.  Should hit WA in a few hours.
> *


welcome home :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

thanks bro. 

Hey, killa got any pics for me yet?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 9 2009, 07:26 PM~12657517
> *thanks bro.
> 
> Hey, killa got any pics for me yet?
> *


give me something bro?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 5 2009, 01:48 PM~12612166
> *hey bigtime we are already planin our moses lake show. You guys should plan on comeing it will be a good time and if you guys have anything you would like to see there let us know ur ideas.
> *


LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE FEATURING THE SHOW!!! 

SHOULD PROVE TO BE THE BIGGEST SHOW IN THE NW AND GARUNTEED GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW TO BREAK OUT A FEW GOOD CARS AND SHOW LRM HOW THE NW REALLY DOES IT.. 

THAT MEANS BRING ALL YOU CAN(OR WILL)AND SHOW THEM THE NW AINT DYING OUT YET... SINCE THERE IS NO MORE LRM PORTLAND SHOW...

SOMETHING THAT WAS REVEALED AT LAST YEARS PORTLAND SHOW...... :uh:


----------



## BNKROL

We really need to show EVERYONE the NW isnt dyin'


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

ANOTHER CALBO IN PROGRESS W/ MY BROTHERS FROM PORTLAND ! DOIN IT THE ONLY WAY THEY KNOW *"BIG TIME"*WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jan 14 2009, 05:15 AM~12699879
> *ANOTHER CALBO IN PROGRESS W/ MY BROTHERS FROM PORTLAND ! DOIN IT THE ONLY WAY THEY KNOW "BIG TIME"WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow first was ostrich, now its ostrich and gator real shit, these **** aint gonna know what hit em.


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## haze1995

Still waiting for pics of my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope your feeling better? Finish my ride bro.


----------



## haze1995

Last Active Today, 05:03 PM 

kind of ironic, lol


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 14 2009, 07:28 PM~12706481
> *Last Active Today, 05:03 PM
> 
> kind of ironic, lol
> *


not really sure what u mean


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 14 2009, 07:20 PM~12706373
> *Still waiting for pics of my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope your feeling better?  Finish my ride bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you will have your ride back real quick, and you already know i will put up your pictures when im done just like we talked about on the phone and on the text.i show the finished product.


----------



## mhiggy911

hey killa what you sprayin down there hok ppg?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 14 2009, 09:10 PM~12707892
> *hey killa what you sprayin down there hok ppg?
> *


all house of kolor.uk kandies.pearls.cameleons.ice pearls.kandy base coat.marblizer.all of it.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 14 2009, 07:00 PM~12706858
> *not really sure what u mean
> *


BIGKILLA*503*

nevermind, i was buzzed, lol


----------



## haze1995

Whats up Caleb? Hope you had a good weekend. The party was a blast! Sorry you couldnt make it.


----------



## HTOWNBOSS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 14 2009, 09:38 PM~12708311
> *all house of kolor.uk kandies.pearls.cameleons.ice pearls.kandy base coat.marblizer.all of it.
> *


YA HOK OVERSPRAY ORANGE PEEL TOO!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Jan 21 2009, 08:24 PM~12776620
> *YA HOK OVERSPRAY ORANGE PEEL TOO!
> *











sure is a gang of orange peel and over spray.
IN YOUR ASS BITCH.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by HTOWNBOSS_@Jan 21 2009, 08:24 PM~12776620
> *YA HOK OVERSPRAY ORANGE PEEL TOO!
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

nice reflection huhpunk.








after a buff is that what you were looking for you broke joke.


----------



## alphabet

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 27 2008, 02:38 PM~12276034
> *Seriously, you guys who come and blast on this topic need to get a life. If you killer bothers you that much, its probably bc he is someone better than you or has something that you want. Please grow up and leave the topic alone. He's not going into Black Magic Hydraulics or Street Life Hydraulics or any other topic talking shit, leave the mans topic alone.
> *


     Homies got a straight up point~ Yo we all in the 'lowrider culture" so lets make it the best and not let all these fuckin cops and city officials actually make the "stereo types" of lowriding badd~ Cuz Hittin switches is a brotherhood homie whether your from east coast or Westcoast~


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by alphabet_@Jan 22 2009, 12:03 AM~12779731
> *        Homies got a straight up point~ Yo we all in the 'lowrider culture" so lets make it the best and not let all these fuckin cops and city officials actually make the "stereo types" of lowriding badd~ Cuz Hittin switches is a brotherhood homie whether your from east coast or Westcoast~
> *


It really is unfortunate that it has to come to hating people and the work they do. You are right, we are a "culture" and should stick together through time that are thick and thin. Although, if youu have people hating on you then there is probably a reason for it. Whether it be for the good or bad, they will always be there. 

Caleb, you roll with the punches and do "work" when you have to. You also know how to seperate the BS from real talk. 

Just my .02 cents


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## puro loco 94

QUOTE(OneStopCustoms @ Nov 27 2008, 02:38 PM) 
Seriously, you guys who come and blast on this topic need to get a life. If you killer bothers you that much, its probably bc he is someone better than you or has something that you want. Please grow up and leave the topic alone. He's not going into Black Magic Hydraulics or Street Life Hydraulics or any other topic talking shit, leave the mans topic alone.



"Homies got a straight up point~ Yo we all in the 'lowrider culture" so lets make it the best and not let all these fuckin cops and city officials actually make the "stereo types" of lowriding badd~ Cuz Hittin switches is a brotherhood homie whether your from east coast or Westcoast~ "



IF YOU DO ALOT OF WOOFING AND YOU DONT BACK IT UP THEN YEAH YOU WILL MAKE YOUR SELF LOOK BAD AND HAVE PEOPLE TALK SHIT TO YOU...... :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jan 26 2009, 09:43 AM~12817321
> *QUOTE(OneStopCustoms @ Nov 27 2008, 02:38 PM)
> Seriously, you guys who come and blast on this topic need to get a life. If you killer bothers you that much, its probably bc he is someone better than you or has something that you want. Please grow up and leave the topic alone. He's not going into Black Magic Hydraulics or Street Life Hydraulics or any other topic talking shit, leave the mans topic alone.
> "Homies got a straight up point~ Yo we all in the 'lowrider culture" so lets make it the best and not let all these fuckin cops and city officials actually make the "stereo types" of lowriding badd~ Cuz Hittin switches is a brotherhood homie whether your from east coast or Westcoast~ "
> IF YOU DO ALOT OF WOOFING AND YOU DONT BACK IT UP THEN YEAH YOU WILL MAKE YOUR SELF LOOK BAD AND HAVE PEOPLE TALK SHIT TO YOU......  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


x100 well said


----------



## haze1995




----------



## OneStopCustoms

You still in Vancouver, Wa?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 27 2009, 09:25 PM~12832857
> *You still in Vancouver, Wa?
> *


Yup, they still there.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 28 2009, 01:41 AM~12834422
> *Yup, they still there.
> *



Awesome thank you.


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

yo Haze that caddies gunna be nice- great set-up choice.


----------



## haze1995

hey bigtime, whats the latest?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 8 2009, 07:18 PM~12944757
> *hey bigtime, whats the latest?
> *


new pics of the caddy yet?


----------



## haze1995

hopefully soon. its almost done.


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

SUP SCOTT :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 9 2009, 06:28 PM~12955286
> *new pics of the caddy yet?
> *


still no sign of that dvd...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 9 2009, 09:54 PM~12957145
> *still no sign of that dvd...
> *


answer your phone once in a while and maybe you would know more...

ill call you today and talk to you..


----------



## haze1995

whats up Caleb?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 12 2009, 08:44 PM~12988245
> *whats up Caleb?
> *


whats up ryan gimme a call tommarow.


----------



## haze1995

you gots to answer your phone, bro  Ill try around noon and then around 6 or 7.


----------



## vengence

sup killa? ill call ya when im down that way again... :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 13 2009, 05:55 PM~12997287
> *sup killa? ill call ya when im down that way again... :biggrin:
> *


take some pics of my car while your at it.


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 14 2009, 05:57 PM~13004360
> *take some pics of my car while your at it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 14 2009, 05:57 PM~13004360
> *take some pics of my car while your at it.
> *


i dont go by killas shop otherwise i would homie,sorry my bro drive semi and i roll with him once in a while


----------



## haze1995

its cool, just saying if you get a chance.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 17 2009, 10:07 PM~13034865
> *its cool, just saying if you get a chance.
> *


----------



## haze1995

ttt


----------



## 82-REDRUM




----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

thats nice


----------



## Hannibal Lector

lookin nice. what kinda set up is in there and show pics if can. is it a hopper.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Feb 20 2009, 02:28 PM~13061966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you just get this back from them?


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 20 2009, 10:19 PM~13064818
> *Did you just get this back from them?
> *











this what i got from BIG TIME  
a fully raped frame the rest was done in yakima


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 20 2009, 07:37 PM~13063474
> *lookin nice. what kinda set up is in there and show pics if can. is it a hopper.
> *


its my hopper i gots a 3 pump BM setup but not sure if im gonna use it


----------



## wutang

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Feb 21 2009, 11:05 AM~13068560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this what i got from BIG TIME
> a fully raped frame the rest was done in yakima
> *


WOW. WHAT DID THEY DO ? DETAILS PLEASE!!!!
LOOKS LIKE YA GOT FUKED A BIT?


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by wutang_@Feb 21 2009, 12:09 PM~13068578
> *WOW. WHAT DID THEY DO ? DETAILS PLEASE!!!!
> LOOKS LIKE YA GOT FUKED A BIT?
> *


 :uh: i bought a project from homie the frame was all done just needed to be brought back to life


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Feb 21 2009, 11:15 AM~13068613
> *:uh:  i bought a project from homie the frame was all done just needed to be brought back to life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Feb 21 2009, 11:15 AM~13068613
> *:uh:  i bought a project from homie the frame was all done just needed to be brought back to life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Feb 21 2009, 11:15 AM~13068613
> *:uh:  i bought a project from homie the frame was all done just needed to be brought back to life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good.


----------



## 82-REDRUM

anybody seen savogeloc24 around


----------



## haze1995

I was wondering the same thing???


----------



## legacylac

Ay Haze any pics of the car,hows it been being home


----------



## haze1995




----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Feb 25 2009, 10:38 PM~13115486
> *Ay Haze any pics of the car,hows it been being home
> *



Been good, moved into a house. Have a garage for the Cadi when I get her back too. Sorry no pics just yet. Im hoping to see some soon.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Feb 27 2009, 09:52 PM~13134426
> *Been good, moved into a house.  Have a garage for the Cadi when I get her back too.  Sorry no pics just yet.  Im hoping to see some soon.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 28 2009, 10:15 PM~13141898
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *










:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WHAT A SWEET HEART


----------



## haze1995

You better not have painted my lac white, lol.


----------



## pinche chico

that caddy looks sick !!!
i love it when everything underneath the hood is matched to the car
n chrome
:thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Mar 1 2009, 06:45 PM~13147855-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 06:52 PM~13147926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 06:55 PM~13147958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGKILLA503_@Mar 1 2009, 06:58 PM~13147981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no pics of my lac?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 1 2009, 07:41 PM~13147812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


lol at least i can answer the phone....  

anyways that caddy turnin out sick,but i gotta question for ill call ya bout..


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2009, 09:02 AM~13152457
> *lol at least i can answer the phone....
> *


phones suck! :0 

LMAO!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 2 2009, 09:23 PM~13159325
> *phones suck! :0
> 
> LMAO!!!
> *


not when properly used homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 3 2009, 09:45 PM~13173519
> *not when properly used homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


true, true.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 3 2009, 11:17 PM~13173933
> *true, true.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

anyone elses car there right now? Just asking so maybe you(they) can check on mine too. 

Not doubting work either


----------



## SHOELACES

whats up Fam


----------



## haze1995

:wave:


----------



## haze1995

:nicoderm:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 13 2009, 08:56 PM~13275721
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

t t t


----------



## BIGKILLA503

ITS GETTING CLOSE!


----------



## haze1995

nice, saw that lincoln when I drove down there. Too bad no one was there?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 22 2009, 01:51 PM~13354313
> *nice, saw that lincoln when I drove down there.  Too bad no one was there?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 22 2009, 01:51 PM~13354313
> *nice, saw that lincoln when I drove down there.  Too bad no one was there?
> *


yes the lincolns nice. sorry brotha i dont live at my shop.long drive like that shoulda been lined up. sorry!! call ya in a lil bit.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 22 2009, 03:00 PM~13354704
> *:0  :0
> *


i have no clue what that means. BUT LETS SEE SOME PICTURES OF YOUR CARS!
POST EM UP.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

"BUGSY"


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 22 2009, 03:52 PM~13355046
> *i have no clue what that means. BUT LETS SEE SOME PICTURES OF YOUR CARS!
> POST EM UP.
> *


 :uh: :uh: WHY YOU GET ALL DEFENSIVE????


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 22 2009, 04:40 PM~13355354
> *:uh:  :uh:  WHY YOU GET ALL DEFENSIVE????
> *


DEFENSIVE? PLEASE.
I SAID POST PICTURES OF ALL YOUR WHIPS, I THINK THAT HURT YOUR FEELINGS.
YOU DO GOT WHIPS DONT YOU?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 22 2009, 04:55 PM~13355434
> *DEFENSIVE? PLEASE.
> I SAID POST PICTURES OF ALL YOUR WHIPS, I THINK THAT HURT YOUR FEELINGS.
> YOU DO GOT WHIPS DONT YOU?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CALEB, YOU GOT JOKES BRO!!! NO WONDER WHY PEOPLE ALWAYS TALK DOWN ON YOU   I JUST LOST ALL RESPECT FOR YOU LEVA!!!

:| :| :|


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 22 2009, 06:40 PM~13356097
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> CALEB, YOU GOT JOKES BRO!!! NO WONDER WHY PEOPLE ALWAYS TALK DOWN ON YOU      I JUST LOST ALL RESPECT FOR YOU LEVA!!!
> 
> :|  :|  :|
> *


you try an start shit with everyone man i aint gonna sweat your big mouth and i dont give a fuck what you think of me,I DONT EVEN KNOW WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE,NOW THATS SAD.
WHAT I DO KNOW IS YOUR A SMALL BRAINED MAGGOT!!! NOW SCRAM PUNK!!


----------



## haze1995

So, how bout some pics of my ride?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 22 2009, 07:51 PM~13356762
> *you try an start shit with everyone man i aint gonna sweat your big mouth and i dont give a fuck what you think of me,I DONT EVEN KNOW WHO THE FUCK YOU ARE,NOW THATS SAD.
> WHAT I DO KNOW IS YOUR A SMALL BRAINED MAGGOT!!! NOW SCRAM PUNK!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: PLEASE!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 22 2009, 08:07 PM~13356978
> *So, how bout some pics of my ride?
> *


x2 i wanna see how hazes caddy


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 23 2009, 10:17 AM~13361723
> *x2 i wanna see how hazes caddy
> *



HEY VENGINA, YOU EVER BRING OLD BLUE BACK OUT OF THE WOODWORKS??


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 23 2009, 09:17 AM~13361723
> *x2 i wanna see how hazes caddy
> *


X 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000099990000000000000000000000000000000000000009999900000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000765736534253656758457262364657658657845734734736


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

i wanna see ole blue first!!! lol


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 23 2009, 08:34 PM~13369328
> *i wanna see ole blue first!!! lol
> *


not funny :angry:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 23 2009, 09:52 PM~13369574
> *not funny :angry:
> *


TRIED TO CALL A COUPLE TIMES WITH NO LUCK, LFET YA MESSAGES.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 10:54 PM~6907438
> *OKAY THIS IS HOW BIGTIME GETS DOWN
> 
> 63 SS CONVERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 10:59 PM~6907489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 11:01 PM~6907515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mabris

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 24 2009, 09:21 PM~13378991
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 1 2007, 02:51 PM~8692962
> *ENJOY!! VOL. 5 BIG I SHOW
> *


----------



## haze1995

So how does bigtime get down on a 96 Fleetwood?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 24 2009, 06:28 PM~13379074
> *
> *


its goin down soon big homie..........


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 24 2009, 06:28 PM~13379074
> *ENJOY!! VOL. 5 BIG I SHOW
> *


nice!


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## singlepumpking

haze1995 how long has your car been there? what was supposed 2 get done?

seems like your beggin for pics or any progress on your car. let us know.


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 26 2009, 09:46 PM~13402960
> *haze1995 how long has your car been there? what was supposed 2 get done?
> 
> seems like your beggin for pics or any progress on your car. let us know.
> *


5 months? :dunno: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=435759&st=0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 26 2009, 08:46 PM~13402960
> *haze1995 how long has your car been there? what was supposed 2 get done?
> 
> seems like your beggin for pics or any progress on your car. let us know.
> *


are you worried about him??????????????- post your ride

single pump king- where did you earn your title? let us know.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 27 2009, 09:45 AM~13406927
> *are you worried about him??????????????- post your ride
> 
> single pump king- where did you earn your title? let us know.
> *


CALM DOWN WITH ALL THE TALKING RYAN. THE VATO WAS JUST ASKING AN HONEST QUESTION. HAZE HAS BEEN ASKING FOR PICS AND HAS YET TO GET ANY IS ALL.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

NO ANGER, I AM CALM ITS ALL GOOD ON THIS END!!

I ALWAYS RECOMMEND SPEAKING FACE TO FACE WHEN IT COMES TO THE BUSINESS OF THIS SPORT. BACKBUMPER - YOU SOUND PRETTY COOL- HAVE WE MET? WHERE YOU FROM?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 27 2009, 10:47 AM~13407393
> *NO ANGER, I AM CALM ITS ALL GOOD ON THIS END!!
> 
> I  ALWAYS RECOMMEND SPEAKING FACE TO FACE WHEN IT COMES TO THE BUSINESS OF THIS SPORT. BACKBUMPER - YOU SOUND PRETTY COOL- HAVE WE MET? WHERE YOU FROM?
> *



WE HAVE NOT MET IN PERSON BUT I DID ORDER SOME VIDS FROM YOU WHEN I WAS OUT THERE ON THE WEST COAST BEFORE I MOVED TO THE EAST COAST  I GOT TO SAY... YOUR VIDS ARE THE SHIT HOMIE


----------



## haze1995

All I have asked for were progress pics. As far as face to face, this becomes a problem since Bigtime is a 2 hour drive one way. I am told it will be done by the 5th of April, so I will wait patiently as I always have until then.

Caleb even said he will trailer the car back to me :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 27 2009, 10:13 AM~13407597
> *WE HAVE  NOT MET IN PERSON BUT I DID ORDER SOME VIDS FROM YOU WHEN I WAS OUT THERE ON THE WEST COAST BEFORE I MOVED TO THE EAST COAST   I GOT TO SAY... YOUR VIDS ARE THE SHIT HOMIE
> *


thank you, 4 your compliment... dont go DONK on us over there!!!

:biggrin: 

I dont know many shops that do enclosed pick-up and delivery- damn!!

thanks tyght.. cant wait 2 see her on the Zs


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 27 2009, 01:21 PM~13409174
> *thank you, 4 your compliment... do go DONK on us over there!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> I dont know many shops that do enclosed pick-up and delivery- damn!!
> 
> thanks tyght.. cant wait 2 see her on the Zs
> *


Yeah, I just wish I could see a pic or two of the build. Its really tough on my mind since I havent EVER seen the car! I did the deal while I was in Iraq. Been home since January.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 27 2009, 02:31 PM~13409248
> *Yeah, I just wish I could see a pic or two of the build.  Its really tough on my mind since I havent EVER seen the car!  I did the deal while I was in Iraq.  Been home since January.
> *


bROTHER I HAVE BEEN GOING THROUGH THE SAME THANG AS YOU, MY CAR IS AT MY PAINTERS AND HE HAS HAD IT LONGER THAN I EXPECTED BUT..... HE HAS BEEN IN TOUCH WITH ME THROUGH THE PROCESS AND FROM WHAT I HAVE NOTICED BIGTYME HAS WITH YOU
IT TAKES TIME TO DO A CAR RIGHT, I WAS HOPING IT WOULD BE OUT IN A WHILE AGO BUT YOU CANNOT RUSH IT WHEN ITS GETTING DONE RIGHT  
MINE WILL BE DONE SOON AND IM SURE THEY WILL MEET THE DATE YOU WERE GIVING U, I FEEL U ON THE FRUSTRATION BUT YOU WILL BE A HAPPY MAN WHEN ITS DONE  
CARS CANNOT BE DONE RIGHT WHEN THEY ARE RUSHED!!!
MY 0.02 CENTS IS ALL


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 27 2009, 02:21 PM~13409174
> *thank you, 4 your compliment... do go DONK on us over there!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> I dont know many shops that do enclosed pick-up and delivery- damn!!
> 
> thanks tyght.. cant wait 2 see her on the Zs*


 X2

WHATS GOOD RYAN


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 27 2009, 12:10 PM~13408101
> *All I have asked for were progress pics.  As far as face to face, this becomes a problem since Bigtime is a 2 hour drive one way.  I am told it will be done by the 5th of April, so I will wait patiently as I always have until then.
> 
> Caleb even said he will trailer the car back to me  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD BUSINESS RIGHT THERE


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 27 2009, 01:51 PM~13409395
> *bROTHER I HAVE BEEN GOING THROUGH THE SAME THANG AS YOU, MY CAR IS AT MY PAINTERS AND HE HAS HAD IT LONGER THAN I EXPECTED BUT..... HE HAS BEEN IN TOUCH WITH ME THROUGH THE PROCESS AND FROM WHAT I HAVE NOTICED BIGTYME HAS WITH YOU
> IT TAKES TIME TO DO A CAR RIGHT, I WAS HOPING IT WOULD BE OUT IN A WHILE AGO BUT YOU CANNOT RUSH IT WHEN ITS GETTING DONE RIGHT
> MINE WILL BE DONE SOON AND IM SURE THEY WILL MEET THE DATE YOU WERE GIVING U, I FEEL U ON THE FRUSTRATION BUT YOU WILL BE A HAPPY MAN WHEN ITS DONE
> CARS CANNOT BE DONE RIGHT WHEN THEY ARE RUSHED!!!
> MY 0.02 CENTS IS ALL
> *


much appreciated. I have and am still being patient. Again, just wish I could see a few pics posted up.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

oh i didnt realize you have never seen the car at all.... I will admit i stuck my nose in her- like I said b4 that car this ment to be a lowrider- getting car flippin it then seeing it first time- in a wierd way seems kind of cool.

Steve- What-up!! Im sure the Club is treating you well- Hows it going for you big dog?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 27 2009, 05:55 PM~13410708
> *oh i didnt realize you have never seen the car at all.... I will admit i stuck my nose in her- like I said b4 that car this ment to be a lowrider- getting car flippin it then seeing it first time- in a wierd way seems kind of cool.
> 
> Steve- What-up!! Im sure the Club is treating you well- Hows it going for you big dog?
> *


THE CLUB TREATS ME JUST LIKE FAMILY, THE WAY IT SHOULD BE, MAN I LOVE THIS GROUP OF PEOPLE, ITS ALLLLL GOOD UFL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

KITA HAS BEEN A HUGE INSPIRATION TO ME , AND HAS BEEN A GOOD FRIEND FOR MANY YEARS NOW. IF YOU WANT TO MODEL YOURSELF AS A TRUE REAL RESPECTFUL RIDER FOLLOW HIS LEAD. BIG UCE WONT STEER YOU WRONG. I HAVE HAD THE PLEASURE OF KITA RIDING SHOT GUN INTO A LOWRIDER SHOW ON A FEW OCCASIONS... GREAT MEMORIES.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 27 2009, 11:33 PM~13413634
> *KITA HAS BEEN A HUGE INSPIRATION TO ME , AND HAS BEEN A GOOD FRIEND FOR MANY YEARS NOW. IF YOU WANT TO MODEL YOURSELF AS A  TRUE REAL RESPECTFUL RIDER FOLLOW HIS LEAD. BIG UCE WONT STEER YOU WRONG. I HAVE HAD THE PLEASURE OF KITA RIDING SHOT GUN INTO A LOWRIDER SHOW ON A FEW OCCASIONS... GREAT MEMORIES.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CANT WAIT FOR MOSES


----------



## vengence

sounds good,ill see yall in moses... 

i might be hung over like a mofo though.. :biggrin: 

shit it might take alot though..

yo killa see you at moses too..


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 28 2009, 07:29 AM~13414960
> *sounds good,ill see yall in moses...
> 
> i might be hung over like a mofo though.. :biggrin:
> 
> shit it might take alot though..
> 
> yo killa see you at moses too..
> *



:uh: VENGINA, WHY DO YOU THINK PEOPLE LIKE YOU OR WANT TO HANG OUT WITH YOU? YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A LOWRIDER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

TTT whats good fellaz


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

what ole bluez done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## STEVE_0_509

2 Members: STEVE_0_509, *RIDERCHRONICLES*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

SEE YOU SOON HOMIE.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 28 2009, 11:02 AM~13416043
> *what ole bluez done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## haze1995

Looking forward to the 5th of April! Cant wait to see the lac for the first time!!!


----------



## haze1995

I think thats my cadi in the back on the right :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 29 2009, 02:35 PM~13423915
> *I think thats my cadi in the back on the right  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should be a private detective :0 yes thats it in there with the monsters


----------



## haze1995

sweet!!!!!

Did you get my PM?


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 28 2009, 08:45 AM~13415028
> *:uh:  VENGINA, WHY DO YOU THINK PEOPLE LIKE YOU OR WANT TO HANG OUT WITH YOU? YOU DON'T EVEN HAVE A LOWRIDER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :around:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Mar 29 2009, 08:43 PM~13426992
> *:0  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 29 2009, 06:07 PM~13425802
> *sweet!!!!!
> 
> Did you get my PM?
> *


?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

WHAAAATS UP


----------



## haze1995

ssssuuuuupppppppp!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 29 2009, 06:07 PM~13425802
> *sweet!!!!!
> 
> Did you get my PM?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## haze1995

So it looks like the 15th now


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

HOMIES TO THE GILLS WITH WORK... LOOK OUT- IM EVEN BREAKIN DOWN TO HELP HIM KEEP ON TRACK!! LOL TONS OF PAINT WORK AND COMPLETE BUILDS...


----------



## haze1995

If I were closer I would help out.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 28 2009, 11:02 AM~13416043
> *what ole bluez done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha
> *


you will see her at moses,you betta make it to this show too,she makin a return,had to get my liscence back before i could do any work on it,now ima be puttin in some overtime to get her on the street and down to moses n back...  


backbumper you sound like a hater,thats ok you just gonna make me greater.. :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 3 2009, 09:28 AM~13474664
> *HOMIES TO THE GILLS WITH WORK... LOOK OUT- IM EVEN BREAKIN DOWN TO HELP HIM KEEP ON TRACK!! LOL TONS OF PAINT WORK AND COMPLETE BUILDS...
> *


DAMN THATS A RIDER RIGHT THERE HELPING A BROTHER OUT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

MOSES ITS GOIN DOWN!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2009, 05:35 PM~13484372
> *you will see her at moses,you betta make it to this show too,she makin a return,had to get my liscence back before i could do any work on it,now ima be puttin in some overtime to get her on the street and down to moses n back...
> backbumper you sound like a hater,thats ok you just gonna make me greater..  :biggrin:
> *



SAY VENGINA, HOW YOU GONNA FIX UP OLD BLUE WHEN YOUR LIVING OFF FOOD STAMPS??? MIGHT AS WELL BUT A BULLET THROUGH OLD BLUE BECAUSE "OLD YELLA" IS DONE!!!!!


----------



## haze1995

Its nice days like this, I wish I had my ride so I could go cruising.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 5 2009, 03:43 PM~13489768
> *Its nice days like this, I wish I had my ride so I could go cruising.
> *


ME TOO BROTHER

SOON


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 5 2009, 03:43 PM~13489768
> *Its nice days like this, I wish I had my ride so I could go cruising.
> *


me too my shit boxes are dusty as fuck,and im too busy .


----------



## haze1995

I hear ya bro, hope the weather is nice on or around the 15th!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 5 2009, 02:02 PM~13489356
> *SAY VENGINA, HOW YOU GONNA FIX UP OLD BLUE WHEN YOUR LIVING OFF FOOD STAMPS??? MIGHT AS WELL BUT A BULLET THROUGH OLD BLUE BECAUSE "OLD YELLA" IS DONE!!!!!
> *


i aint on food stamps,i make WAY too much money,keep savin yours so you can bring somethin as well..


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2009, 09:32 AM~13496437
> *i aint on food stamps,i make WAY too much money,keep savin yours so you can bring somethin as well..
> *


 :0


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 5 2009, 06:10 PM~13491211
> *me too my shit boxes are dusty as fuck,and im too busy .
> *



Better bust out the 








then

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## papas n beer

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2009, 10:32 AM~13496437
> *i aint on food stamps,i make WAY too much money,keep savin yours so you can bring somethin as well..
> *


what s wrong with food stamps?
:dunno:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2009, 10:32 AM~13496437
> *i aint on food stamps,i make WAY too much money,keep savin yours so you can bring somethin as well..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: AND YOU STILL DON'T EVEN HAVE A LOWRIDER :cheesy: :cheesy: 

1UP!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by papas n beer_@Apr 6 2009, 04:02 PM~13499153
> *what s wrong with food stamps?
> :dunno:
> *



HE'S ASHAMED TO ADMIT!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

TTT WHATS GOOD KILLA


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 6 2009, 04:13 PM~13499263
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: AND YOU STILL DON'T EVEN HAVE A LOWRIDER  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 1UP!!!
> *


hmm here ill trade you,my 35k in bills for your car and drive it like i needs to be..


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence+Apr 6 2009, 10:32 AM~13496437-->
> 
> 
> 
> i aint on food stamps,*i make WAY too much money*,keep savin yours so you can bring somethin as well..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Apr 7 2009, 12:33 AM~13503910
> *hmm here ill trade you,my 35k in bills for your car and drive it like i needs to be..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*
YOU CAN''T EVEN LIE PROPERLY!!!*


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 7 2009, 02:34 AM~13504147
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> YOU CAN''T EVEN LIE PROPERLY!!!
> *


medical bills get big homie


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 7 2009, 09:21 AM~13505869
> *medical bills get big homie
> *



IT AINT MY FAULT THAT YOUR A RETARD :0 YOU AINT EVER GONNA HAVE A LOWRIDER SO STOP JOCKING EVERYBODY'S DICK :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 8 2009, 07:22 AM~13515251
> *IT AINT MY FAULT THAT YOUR A RETARD  :0  YOU AINT EVER GONNA HAVE A LOWRIDER SO STOP JOCKING EVERYBODY'S DICK  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh shit lol


----------



## haze1995

whats good Killa?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin: WHATS UP BIGTIME


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 8 2009, 08:43 PM~13524087
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP BIGTIME
> *



must be too busy to reply and or call people back?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 8 2009, 09:53 PM~13524219
> *must be too busy to reply and or call people back?
> *


THATS GOOD BRO
MEANS THEY GETTING YOUR RIDE DONE


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 8 2009, 09:36 PM~13524638
> *THATS GOOD BRO
> MEANS THEY GETTING YOUR RIDE DONE
> *


yup


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## haze1995

its getting closer, I can feel it


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## haze1995

Whats up Killa, hope all is well in the 503?


----------



## legacylac

Damn I dont know how your doing it Haze I couldn't handle not seeing my car.


----------



## haze1995

I'm pretty patient I guess?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

PATIENT - MINES AFTER YOURS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 9 2009, 11:00 PM~13535441
> *Damn I dont know how your doing it Haze I couldn't handle not seeing my car.
> *


no disrepect but im betting his big body will be killing what you have.  
he is up there too so you will see it.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 9 2009, 09:42 PM~13534527
> *Whats up Killa, hope all is well in the 503?
> *


 :biggrin: been better but its ok.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 10 2009, 03:03 PM~13540830
> *PATIENT - MINES AFTER YOURS
> *


as soon as his bigbody goes home we will be on yours bro.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 10 2009, 06:56 PM~13542886
> *no disrepect but im betting his big body will be killing what you have.
> he is up there too so you will see it.
> *


Thats comforting :cheesy:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995+Apr 9 2009, 09:42 PM~13534527-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Killa, hope all is well in the 503?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> <!--QuoteBegin-haze1995_@Apr 10 2009, 12:13 PM~13539484
> *I'm pretty patient I guess?
> *


YES YES U ARE!!!!
I HAVE BEEN TOOOO!!!
WE BOTH WILL BE BIGBODY DIPPING SOOON


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 10 2009, 07:58 PM~13542907
> *as soon as his bigbody goes home we will be on yours bro.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 10 2009, 09:13 PM~13543972
> *YES YES U ARE!!!!
> I HAVE BEEN TOOOO!!!
> WE BOTH WILL BE BIGBODY DIPPING SOOON
> *


yeah, man! :cheesy:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 10 2009, 06:58 PM~13542907
> *as soon as his bigbody goes home we will be on yours bro.
> *











still on for the 15th?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 10 2009, 06:57 PM~13542898
> *:biggrin: been better but its ok.
> *


cool, cool. Bet you will be happy when Im not bugging you about my cadi anymore?


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 10 2009, 07:56 PM~13542886
> *no disrepect but im betting his big body will be killing what you have.
> he is up there too so you will see it.
> *


I'm not tripping but I went through the same stuff with another shop and I couldn't handle it, i could give a fuck less what someone else has anyways. I like what i have and don't give 2 shits less what people say or think about my car.i put together a car that i like, not what others like. Im not offended


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 11 2009, 01:17 AM~13544904
> *I'm not tripping but I went through the same stuff with another shop and I couldn't handle it, i could give a fuck less what someone else has anyways. I like what i have and don't give 2 shits less what people say or think about my car.i put together a car that i like, not what others like. Im not offended
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 11 2009, 01:17 AM~13544904
> *I'm not tripping but I went through the same stuff with another shop and I couldn't handle it, i could give a fuck less what someone else has anyways. I like what i have and don't give 2 shits less what people say or think about my car.i put together a car that i like, not what others like. Im not offended
> *


well when you open your mouth you put yourself in those positions.im glad you dont worry about what others got you should also not worry about another mans business.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 11 2009, 06:03 AM~13545284
> *:0  :0
> *


post up the pictures to your single gate,or any lows you got. :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 10 2009, 11:32 PM~13544511
> *cool, cool.  Bet you will be happy when Im not bugging you about my cadi anymore?
> *


i will be happy when you get it back for sure, you definatly arent bugging me bro.
anxious is the word.I THINK YOUR CAR WILL BE TIGHTER THAN MOST OF THESE MARKS, GIVING LIP SERVICE,


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 11 2009, 07:42 AM~13545518
> *post up the pictures to your single gate,or any lows you got. :0  :0
> *



NAH, I'LL PASS ON THAT ******!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 11 2009, 08:05 AM~13545593
> *NAH, I'LL PASS ON THAT ******!!!!!!!  :0  :0
> *


LETS SEE PICTURES OF YOUR LOWRIDERS OR SHUT YOUR MOUTH BITCH.
CALL ME WHAT YOU WANT, SUCKA, YOU ENVY ME PUNK.


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 11 2009, 07:41 AM~13545514
> *well when you open your mouth you put yourself in those positions.im glad you dont worry about what others got you should also not worry about another mans business.
> *


Im not worrying about nothing I just read this topic every once in a while and I feel for haze because i went through the same stuff, so worrying about you or your business Im not trust me, I was just commenting, I feel that your getting upset about something not meaning to disrespect or even care about you or your business, isn't this a topic to BS with people , thats all that was meant.I notice on here you are always quick thogh to get offended by what people say or comment. Well in this situation there is no reason to. Im not a computer shit talker


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 11 2009, 08:43 AM~13545746
> *LETS SEE PICTURES OF YOUR LOWRIDERS OR SHUT YOUR MOUTH BITCH.
> CALL ME WHAT YOU WANT, SUCKA, YOU ENVY ME PUNK.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*SMALLTIME HYDRAULICS!!! JUST LIKE TODD SAID IN THAT VIDEO *:0 :0 :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 11 2009, 09:09 AM~13545839
> *Im not worrying about nothing I just read this topic every once in a while and I feel for haze because i went through the same stuff, so worrying about you or your business Im not trust me, I was just commenting, I feel that your getting upset about something not meaning to disrespect or even care about you or your business, isn't this a topic to BS with people , thats all that was meant.I notice on here you are always quick thogh to get offended by what people say or comment. Well in this situation there is no reason to. Im not a computer shit talker
> *



X2 BUT ONLY BITCHES DO THAT THOUGH :0 :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 10 2009, 11:29 PM~13544502
> *yeah, man!  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: 
IM CURIOUS TO SEE IT NOW MYSELF
IM ABOUT A MONTH AWAY FROM HAVING MINE DONE
:biggrin: 

DO YOUR THANG YOUR SHOP BANGS OUT NICE SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 11 2009, 11:02 AM~13546366
> *:thumbsup:
> IM CURIOUS TO SEE IT NOW MYSELF
> IM ABOUT A MONTH AWAY FROM HAVING MINE DONE
> :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOUR THANG YOUR SHOP BANGS OUT NICE SHIT :biggrin:
> *


I agree Ive seen some nice stuff and am anxious to see more, but good god try and bs with someone and people get all upset , and think your trying to talk shit or disrespecting em


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 10 2009, 04:03 PM~13540830
> *PATIENT - MINES AFTER YOURS
> *


I thought u had a big body with juice is it another or u upgrading the setup?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by legacylac+Apr 11 2009, 01:01 PM~13547123-->
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Ive seen some nice stuff and am anxious to see more, but good god try and bs with someone and people get all upset , and think your trying to talk shit or disrespecting em
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I THINK ITS CAUSE SO MANY PEOPLE COME ON HERE AND TALK SHIT, MAKES PEOPLE EDGEY
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-82-REDRUM_@Apr 11 2009, 01:13 PM~13547237
> *I thought u had a big body with juice is it another or u upgrading the setup?
> *


DO TELL!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 11 2009, 09:19 AM~13545871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SMALLTIME HYDRAULICS!!! JUST LIKE TODD SAID IN THAT VIDEO  :0  :0  :0
> *


what someone else said,thats right your a SMALL BRAINED MAGGOT,who cannot think on his own.
NOW LETS SEE THE PICTURES OF YOUR LOWRIDERS. I HOPPED HIM A COUPLE TIMES WHO HAVE YOU HOPPED
HAVE YOU EVEN HAD A LOWRIDER?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Apr 11 2009, 12:13 PM~13547237
> *I thought u had a big body with juice is it another or u upgrading the setup?
> *


man, cant sit on a car more tahan a couple years. Got to keep things fresh and new..... the big body went to RO la chapter...

new rider report-
i will keep it a secret-- but some one will buzz kill it im sure... :biggrin: 
man- people find out what i got before i even get it around here..lol

somethin i learned over time.. take people for what they are and not what you hear...

see you all soon


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 11 2009, 10:02 AM~13546366
> *:thumbsup:
> IM CURIOUS TO SEE IT NOW MYSELF
> IM ABOUT A MONTH AWAY FROM HAVING MINE DONE
> :biggrin:
> 
> DO YOUR THANG YOUR SHOP BANGS OUT NICE SHIT :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro! Cant wait to see yours either


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 11 2009, 04:12 PM~13548112
> *what someone else said,thats right your a SMALL BRAINED MAGGOT,who cannot think on his own.
> NOW LETS SEE THE PICTURES OF YOUR LOWRIDERS. I HOPPED HIM A COUPLE TIMES WHO HAVE YOU HOPPED
> HAVE YOU EVEN HAD A LOWRIDER?
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

I WILL ALWAYS BE IN THE SHADOWS OF ALL THE BIG DAWGS :0 :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES+Apr 11 2009, 05:40 PM~13548553-->
> 
> 
> 
> man, cant sit on a car more tahan a couple years. Got to keep things fresh and new.....  the big body went to RO la chapter...
> 
> new rider report-
> i will keep it a secret-- but some one will buzz kill it im sure... :biggrin:
> man- people find out what i got before i even get it around here..lol
> 
> somethin i learned over time.. take people for what they are and not what you hear...
> 
> see you all soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ILL GIVE YOU A QUARTER IF U TELL ME
> <!--QuoteBegin-haze1995_@Apr 11 2009, 06:33 PM~13548878
> *Thanks bro!  Cant wait to see yours either
> *


THANKS BRO SOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 8 2009, 04:22 AM~13515251
> *IT AINT MY FAULT THAT YOUR A RETARD  :0  YOU AINT EVER GONNA HAVE A LOWRIDER SO STOP JOCKING EVERYBODY'S DICK  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HIPOPITUITARISM look it up stupid...


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 11 2009, 06:40 PM~13548553
> *man, cant sit on a car more tahan a couple years. Got to keep things fresh and new.....  the big body went to RO la chapter...
> 
> new rider report-
> i will keep it a secret-- but some one will buzz kill it im sure... :biggrin:
> man- people find out what i got before i even get it around here..lol
> 
> somethin i learned over time.. take people for what they are and not what you hear...
> 
> see you all soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 11 2009, 06:40 PM~13548553
> *man, cant sit on a car more tahan a couple years. Got to keep things fresh and new.....  the big body went to RO la chapter...
> 
> new rider report-
> i will keep it a secret-- but some one will buzz kill it im sure... :biggrin:
> man- people find out what i got before i even get it around here..lol
> 
> somethin i learned over time.. take people for what they are and not what you hear...
> 
> see you all soon
> *


if you need any towing don't forget to check 503 towing out.we tow to all the major hydraulic/body shops in portland and vancouver.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2009, 10:28 PM~13550781
> *HIPOPITUITARISM look it up stupid...
> *



LAME COMEBACKS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

OH YEAH, FUCK YOU TOO!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 12 2009, 01:09 AM~13551701
> *if you need any towing don't forget to check 503 towing out.we tow to all the major hydraulic/body shops in portland and vancouver.
> *


sup tone.
WE USE 503 TOWIN,AT BIGTIME FOR ALL OUR TOWS.THANKS TONE


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 12 2009, 05:32 AM~13552013
> *LAME COMEBACKS  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> OH YEAH, FUCK YOU TOO!!!!!  :0  :0
> *


THIS A LOWRIDER SITE, you aint got one so SCRAM PUNK.
YOUR A SINGLE GATE BITCH, THATS FOR SURE.

POST PICTURES OF YOUR HOPPER


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 12 2009, 08:17 AM~13552553
> *THIS A LOWRIDER SITE, you aint got one so SCRAM PUNK.
> YOUR A SINGLE GATE BITCH, THATS FOR SURE.
> 
> POST PICTURES OF YOUR HOPPER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

POST UP SOME OF YOUR RANCH PAINT JOBS AND THEM WEIGHTED DOWN HOPPERS YOU GOT :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WOW.


----------



## haze1995

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 12 2009, 11:23 AM~13553768
> *WOW.
> *



SUP RYAN? SEE HOW THESE LEVA'S ACT UP THERE IN THE NW 

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 12 2009, 10:15 AM~13553372
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> POST UP SOME OF YOUR RANCH PAINT JOBS AND THEM WEIGHTED DOWN HOPPERS YOU GOT :0  :0
> *


everyone has seen all my cars.
THEY HAVENT SEEN YOURS POST PICTURES OF YOUR HOPPERS.
CANDIED AND WE DONT USE WIEGHT CHUMP.


----------



## byrd

i was wondering if anyone would be intrested in some hydroair O.G. dumps from the AIRFORCE AND I HAVE TWO WITH ALSO TWO WATERMAN DUMPS IF YOU WANT THE BEST CALL 754-366-1953 OR MY E-MAIL [email protected]
THESE ARE PRO DUMPS CALL FOR MORE INFO AND PIC"S IF YOU WANT TO BUY THEM


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 12 2009, 01:02 PM~13554398
> *everyone has seen all my cars.
> THEY HAVENT SEEN YOURS POST PICTURES OF YOUR HOPPERS.
> CANDIED AND WE DONT USE WIEGHT CHUMP.
> *


*
KICK ROCKS ******!!!!! YEAH, YA'LL USE WEIGHT. I HAVE PERSONALLY SEEN WHAT'S IN THE TRUNK SO DON'T TRY AND FAKE THE FUNK BITCH!!!!!! * :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 12 2009, 01:17 PM~13554483
> *
> KICK ROCKS ******!!!!! YEAH, YA'LL USE WEIGHT. I HAVE PERSONALLY SEEN WHAT'S IN THE TRUNK SO DON'T TRY AND FAKE THE FUNK BITCH!!!!!!  :0  :0
> *


please. POST PICTURES OF YOUR CAR. :0 :0 
OK YOU GOT ME YOUR TOO MUCH :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 12 2009, 09:15 AM~13552545
> *sup tone.
> WE USE 503 TOWIN,AT BIGTIME FOR ALL OUR TOWS.THANKS TONE
> *


just try'n to keep the lowrider life style going.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 12 2009, 01:44 PM~13554623
> *please. POST PICTURES OF YOUR CAR. :0  :0
> OK YOU GOT ME YOUR TOO MUCH :thumbsup:
> *



*DON'T TRIP ******, YOU WILL SEE MINE SOON ENOUGH!!! MAKE SURE YOUR NOT OUT OF TOWN ON A CAMPING TRIP!! *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 12 2009, 03:32 PM~13555127
> *DON'T TRIP ******, YOU WILL SEE MINE SOON ENOUGH!!! MAKE SURE YOUR NOT OUT OF TOWN ON A CAMPING TRIP!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just make sure you say who you are, so i can ask you to repeat this bullshit to my face.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## haze1995

Hater vision on air right now!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOOOD EASTER UP IN HERE


----------



## haze1995

wouldnt mind seeing some pics of my car (that I have never seen, ever!) 
Humor me Killa, and post the car?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 12 2009, 09:05 PM~13557613
> *wouldnt mind seeing some pics of my car (that I have never seen, ever!)
> Humor me Killa, and post the car?
> *


DAMN, FOR SOMEONE WHO CALLS PEOPLE HATERS YOU SURE DUE MAKE SOME FUCKED UP COMMENTS!!! OH YEAH, BY THE WAY, I SURE HOPE YOUR COMMANDING OFFICER DOESN'T SEE THE PICTURE OF YOUR AVATAR :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 12 2009, 03:42 PM~13555179
> *just make sure you say who you are, so i can ask you to repeat this bullshit to my face.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: SO YOU CAN RUN AND HIDE LIKE YOU DID WHEN EVERYBODY SHOWED UP TO YOUR SHOP TO BREAK YOU OFF??

:roflmao: YOU WORSE THEN THEM CAT'S OUT IN CALI!!!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Apr 13 2009, 03:01 AM~13559128
> *DAMN, FOR SOMEONE WHO CALLS PEOPLE HATERS YOU SURE DUE MAKE SOME FUCKED UP COMMENTS!!! OH YEAH, BY THE WAY, I SURE HOPE YOUR COMMANDING OFFICER DOESN'T SEE THE PICTURE OF YOUR AVATAR :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## haze1995

Looking forward to getting my ride this weekend. 
Supposed to be nice this weekend too!!!


----------



## singlepumpking

I would go over your car very good before you accept it back, I have seen some sub standard work come out of this shop `big time``

there was pics a while back, im not hating , im just saying after waiting this long go over everything with a fine tooth comb, if your not happy send it right back and make sure it gets fixed.

i have noticed allot of shops overbook customers, they take in as many cars as possible and basically hold the car hostage, they do some work right off the bat 'usually in the first week` then they basically let the car sit and dont work on it. then the customer calls and basically they hack-slap-rush job it together in the couple days because they are sick of seeing it in their shop, 

just becarefull!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 13 2009, 09:15 AM~13560397
> *I would go over your car very good before you accept it back, I have seen some sub standard work come out of this shop `big time``
> 
> there was pics a while back, im not hating , im just saying after waiting this long go over everything with a fine tooth comb, if your not happy send it right back and make sure it gets fixed.
> 
> i have noticed allot of shops overbook customers, they take in as many cars as possible and basically hold the car hostage, they do some work right off the bat 'usually in the first week` then they basically let the car sit and dont work on it. then the customer calls and basically they hack-slap-rush job it together in the couple days because they are sick of seeing it in their shop,
> 
> just becarefull!
> *



:0 :0 TALK ABOUT PUTTING SOMEBODY ON BLAST!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

if you dont like it go to another topic... damn.

you dont know what deal was made between these two men.

POST SOME OF YOUR OWN SHIT... ?? SHOW US ALL HOW ITS DONE...


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 13 2009, 12:21 PM~13561908
> *if you dont like it go to another topic... damn.
> 
> you dont know what deal was made between these two men.
> POST SOME OF YOUR OWN SHIT...  ?? SHOW US ALL HOW ITS DONE...
> *



this is a fact hommie


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 13 2009, 12:21 PM~13561908
> *if you dont like it go to another topic... damn.
> 
> you dont know what deal was made between these two men.
> 
> POST SOME OF YOUR OWN SHIT...  ?? SHOW US ALL HOW ITS DONE...
> *



YO RYAN, YOU TALKING TO ME OR THE LEVA THAT MADE THE OTHER COMMENTS??


----------



## haze1995

Oh, and my Zeniths should be on their way this week too!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 13 2009, 11:21 AM~13561908
> *if you dont like it go to another topic... damn.
> 
> you dont know what deal was made between these two men.
> 
> POST SOME OF YOUR OWN SHIT...  ?? SHOW US ALL HOW ITS DONE...
> *



Hey Ryan,

have you been working on my car too? just curious


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin: TTT BUMP


----------



## copone cad

ttt for the north west.


----------



## ONETIGHT87

Whats up killa ?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 14 2009, 07:12 PM~13578820
> *Whats up killa  ?
> *


+1


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:wave: SUP 503





:wave:


----------



## pinche chico

YOU GUYS GET ANY SNOW UP THERE?


----------



## haze1995

nope, just rain and freezing rain.


----------



## haze1995

nope, just rain and freezing rain.


----------



## haze1995

nope, just rain and freezing rain.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Apr 14 2009, 08:12 PM~13578820
> *Whats up killa  ?
> *


sup j come thru on your guy.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 14 2009, 09:59 PM~13580037
> *+1
> *


sup ryan icall you tonight bro.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 15 2009, 05:46 AM~13581734
> *sup ryan icall you tonight bro.
> *


Cool, ttyl


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 14 2009, 11:03 PM~13580692
> *YOU GUYS GET ANY SNOW UP THERE?
> *


WE DID HAVE A LIL SNOW


----------



## haze1995

Waiting for that call?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 15 2009, 09:08 PM~13590239
> *Waiting for that call?
> *


 :0


----------



## ONETIGHT87

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 15 2009, 07:45 AM~13581729
> *sup j come thru on your guy.
> *



I WILL STOP BY HOMIE


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 15 2009, 08:28 PM~13590539
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13590239
> *Waiting for that call?
> *


Maybe today?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

HEY HAZE DOES THE BIGBODY HAVE A SUNROOF?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

r u having him ship it back to you in the deal 2? either way great deal for u- Killa doing it 4 cost to help a service man who helped over seas  . just call him or pm him.... post-up once you got it back

we all want to get our cars done- weathers gettin nice finally


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 16 2009, 09:23 AM~13594261
> *r u having him ship it back to you in the deal 2?  either way great deal for u-  Killa doing it 4 cost to help a service man who helped over seas  . just call him or pm him....  post-up once you got it back
> 
> we all want to get our cars done- weathers gettin nice finally
> *


Yes Caleb said he will bring the car to me. I have tried to call, but to no avail? According to Caleb, the car is supposed to be delivered this weekend.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 16 2009, 09:23 AM~13594252
> *HEY HAZE DOES THE BIGBODY HAVE A SUNROOF?
> *


Don't think it does.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 16 2009, 10:23 AM~13594261
> *r u having him ship it back to you in the deal 2?  either way great deal for u-  Killa doing it 4 cost to help a service man who helped over seas  . just call him or pm him....  post-up once you got it back
> 
> we all want to get our cars done- weathers gettin nice finally
> *


I HEAR THAT, WEATHER IS GETTING GOOOOOD
SPRAYING MY BELLY AND FRAME THIS WEEKEND


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

thats a good weekend bro!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 16 2009, 04:28 PM~13598012
> *thats a good weekend bro!
> *


4 SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haze1995

I am crossing my fingers!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:0 hno: hno:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Apr 16 2009, 05:32 PM~13599118
> *:0  hno:  hno:
> *


tell me about it!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 16 2009, 07:03 PM~13599470
> *tell me about it!
> *


IM IN THE SAME BOAT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

One more week  Guess I have waited this long, one more week wont kill me.


----------



## singlepumpking

what work did u get done from them? please give details.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 17 2009, 07:26 PM~13610950
> *what work did u get done from them? please give details.
> *


3 pump 10 batts and some other stuff. Im still waiting to find out myself. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 19 2009, 01:54 AM~13619825
> *3 pump 10 batts and some other stuff.  Im still waiting to find out myself.  :biggrin:
> *


your upper and lower a arms,your trailing arms, your axle,on car frame rienforcement. 3 chrome hi low pumps with a square dump to the front.
unbreakable upper balljoint.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 19 2009, 06:34 AM~13620429
> *your upper and lower a arms,your trailing arms, your axle,on car frame rienforcement. 3 chrome hi low pumps with a square dump to the front.
> unbreakable upper balljoint.
> *


and enclosed trailer delivery from Portland, OR to Tacoma, WA!

Thanks Killa  :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 19 2009, 07:34 AM~13620429
> *your upper and lower a arms,your trailing arms, your axle,on car frame rienforcement. 3 chrome hi low pumps with a square dump to the front.
> unbreakable upper balljoint.
> *


THATS WHATS UP
I WAS CURIOUS TOO
I RUN 3 PUMPS IN MINE AND IT 3 WHEELS NICE


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Apr 19 2009, 06:34 AM~13620429-->
> 
> 
> 
> your upper and lower a arms,your trailing arms, your axle,on car frame rienforcement. 3 chrome hi low pumps with a square dump to the front.
> unbreakable upper balljoint.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did we do 14 inch cylinders in the back?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STEVE_0_509_@Apr 19 2009, 12:04 PM~13622601
> *THATS WHATS UP
> I WAS CURIOUS TOO
> I RUN 3 PUMPS IN MINE AND IT 3 WHEELS NICE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 19 2009, 05:15 PM~13623829
> *did we do 14 inch cylinders in the back?
> :biggrin:
> *


of coarse we want the standing 3 wheel high. damn you forgot all we went over?
DAMN I SHOULDA GAVE YOU THE BASICS!!!!!!! just playin homie.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 19 2009, 05:42 PM~13624629
> *of coarse we want the standing 3 wheel high. damn you forgot all we went over?
> DAMN I SHOULDA GAVE YOU THE BASICS!!!!!!! just playin homie.
> *


haha, its been a while. lookin forward to next weekend. Is it gonna be Sat or Sun?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 19 2009, 06:47 PM~13624677
> *haha, its been a while.  lookin forward to next weekend.  Is it gonna be Sat or Sun?
> *


im not positive on the day yet. i will keep you informed brotha, thanks again.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 19 2009, 06:02 PM~13624838
> *im not positive on the day yet. i will keep you informed brotha, thanks again.
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 19 2009, 05:15 PM~13623829
> *did we do 14 inch cylinders in the back?
> :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah stand on 3 real nice i had 14's in the rear of mine 14 batts with upper and lower adjustables


----------



## haze1995

Here we go again! 7 days and it will be in my driveway!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 19 2009, 10:58 PM~13627372
> *Here we go again!  7 days and it will be in my driveway!!!
> *


----------



## vengence

lots of pics when you get it back.....


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 19 2009, 11:58 PM~13627372
> *Here we go again!  7 days and it will be in my driveway!!!
> *


Ah you dont want that now. You can park it in my driveway  
We can say its both of our I just keep it at my house. Like D Bo and Red. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by vengence+Apr 20 2009, 09:11 AM~13630044-->
> 
> 
> 
> lots of pics when you get it back.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know there will be tons of pics!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin--2-5-3-_@Apr 20 2009, 11:15 AM~13631344
> *Ah you dont want that now. You can park it in my driveway
> We can say its both of our I just keep it at my house. Like D Bo and Red. LOL :biggrin:
> *


Haha, my garage has been waiting for the Bigbody for awhile now, so I'm gonna pass. Thanks for the offer though


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

got the rims?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 20 2009, 02:33 PM~13633297
> *got the rims?
> *


Gonna ship today!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509




----------



## haze1995

TTMFT!!!


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 21 2009, 09:31 PM~13649002
> *TTMFT!!!
> *


DUDE YOUR GONNA BE ALL NERVOUS WHEN YOUR CAR COMES HOME,,,YOUR NOT GONNA KNOW WHAT TO DO,, :biggrin: ,,
I WAS THE SAME WAY WHEN I DID THE HYDROS ON MY FIRST CAR,,I WAS SHAKING THE WHOLE TIME,,,ITS A GOOD FEELING :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:uh: :werd:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by pinche chico+Apr 22 2009, 07:52 AM~13653983-->
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE YOUR GONNA BE ALL NERVOUS WHEN YOUR CAR COMES HOME,,,YOUR NOT GONNA KNOW WHAT TO DO,, :biggrin: ,,
> I WAS THE SAME WAY WHEN I DID THE HYDROS ON MY FIRST CAR,,I WAS SHAKING THE WHOLE TIME,,,ITS A GOOD FEELING :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not my first car, but I hear ya homie
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stunta_@Apr 22 2009, 07:55 AM~13654011
> *:uh:  :werd:
> *


????


----------



## STEVE_0_509




----------



## haze1995

Should be a good weekend, hopefully. I don't think I've waited this long for anything!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 23 2009, 03:15 PM~13668655
> *Should be a good weekend, hopefully.  I don't think I've waited this long for anything!
> *


With these cars, it almost always takes longer then we think, especially if the car is getting done RIGHT! 
I cant wait to see the finished product! post pics as soon as you get it!


----------



## Psta

BT getting down on my glasshouse! You have to see the before pics to REALLY appreciate the work that was put into the body!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 23 2009, 04:43 PM~13670048
> *With these cars, it almost always takes longer then we think, especially if the car is getting done RIGHT!
> I cant wait to see the finished product! post pics as soon as you get it!
> *


THIS IS FACT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haze1995

This all depends on the amount of work being done!


----------



## STEVE_0_509




----------



## low707cutt

I wanna see pics of it already hno: I bet it looks badass.


----------



## haze1995

Just waiting on a call so I know if it will be here tomorrow or Sunday???





Got my Zeniths today!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

This all depends on the amount of work being done! 




how much you pay 4 a job makes a huge differance...

just post when the car is in your hands...


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 24 2009, 09:42 PM~13683883
> *This all depends on the amount of work being done!
> how much you pay 4 a job makes a huge differance...
> 
> just post when the car is in your hands...
> *


So are you saying if you pay more $$ your car get done faster or on time??? just a ? nobody get deffensive or upset its simply a* ?*


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

who do you guys have painting over there also get me a install price on a airbag setup for a 82 coupe


----------



## pinche chico

good color combo haze !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 24 2009, 09:55 PM~13683973
> *good color combo haze !!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

nice wheels haze... time to get em on the car now...

ima need to get new tires again really soon for mine...


----------



## LadyShowtime




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

major luv showtime.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2009, 09:45 PM~13683905
> *So are you saying if you pay more $$ your car get done faster or on time??? just a ? nobody get deffensive or upset its simply a ?
> *


oh come on tone.. In all your years -at some point in the game you paid more to get your shit turned around faster.


even anyone had something chrome plated it happens all the time... You have never paid extra to get your shit done faster??? with all your rides?? 

why would your ? upset anyone?


we are all friends here- calm down


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 25 2009, 09:41 AM~13686067
> *oh come on tone.. In all your years -at some point in the game you paid more to get your shit turned around faster.
> even anyone had something chrome plated it happens all the time... You have never paid extra to get your shit done faster??? with all your rides??
> 
> why would your ? upset anyone?
> we are all friends here- calm down
> *


Im calm i just didnt want anyways else getting mad seems liek alot of people get upset at me alot of the time and as for paying more i probably have but cant remember since i try and do "most" of the work myself would be kinda oxy moran to pay myself LOL :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

I have been very patient with this build (Oct 21 2008). Caleb has told me on several different occasions that the car would be ready, and for whatever reason it has not been ready. I have been more than accomidating with the car not being done. Caleb assured me the car would be done for sure this weekend. I havent heard whether it will be today or tomorrow. Since he said "this weekend for sure", I am leaning towards tomorrow sometime since it is so late in the day right now. Im just waiting for a phone call. 

p.s. - I'm not mad at the situation. I'm just anxious to get my car back on the specified delivery date. 

I hope no one takes offence to what I just said either


----------



## ON THE BUMPER

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 25 2009, 04:42 PM~13687976
> *I have been very patient with this build.  Caleb has told me on several different occasions that the car would be ready, and for whatever reason it has not been ready.  I have been more than accomidating with the car not being done.  Caleb assured me the car would be done for sure this weekend.  I havent heard whether it will be today or tomorrow.  Since he said "this weekend for sure", I am leaning towards tomorrow sometime since it is so late in the day right now.  Im just waiting for a phone call.
> 
> p.s. - I'm not mad at the situation.  I'm just anxious to get my car back on the specified delivery date.
> 
> I hope no one takes offence to what I just said either
> *


Haze im sure your cars on its way now in the enclosed trailer.probably gonna suprise you first thing tomorrow stay by your phone make sure its charged up so you dont miss the call


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 25 2009, 04:17 PM~13688138
> *Haze im sure your cars on its way now in the enclosed trailer.probably gonna suprise you first thing tomorrow stay by your phone make sure its charged up so you dont miss the call
> *


guess I will find out tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 25 2009, 10:28 AM~13686317
> *Im calm i just didnt want anyways else getting mad seems liek alot of people get upset at me alot of the time  and as for paying more i probably have but cant remember since i try and do "most" of the work myself would be kinda oxy moran to pay myself LOL :biggrin:
> *


great answer from a real rider!!!!!!


----------



## haze1995

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 25 2009, 08:03 PM~13689702
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## singlepumpking

no need to laff bro, guys been patient and is really excited to get his car back.. anyways as i said before...

I would go over your car very good before you accept it back, I have seen some sub standard work come out of this shop `big time``

there was pics a while back, im not hating , im just saying after waiting this long go over everything with a fine tooth comb, if your not happy send it right back and make sure it gets fixed. [the reality of this is you probably would not want to send it back anyways because you know it will be locked up in the "big time" jail for another xx amount of days. truts me I been thru this with body shops before, when I get the car back I just accepted it "as is" I didnt even over look everything just wanted my car back asap, it was not untill the upcomming couple days when I had time to really look at everything I noticed all the flaws, I was frustrated as fuckkkkk. But I was fucked! I could not return my car back to this shop as I knew he would keep it forever again. I just cut my loss, really what can you do? throw brick in his window? punch him out? take him 2 court, Fuck all that I just cut my loss and did not refer anybody to his shop.


I have noticed allot of shops overbook customers, they take in as many cars as possible and basically hold the car hostage, they do some work right off the bat 'usually in the first week` then they basically let the car sit and dont work on it. then the customer calls and basically they hack-slap-rush job it together in the couple days because they are sick of seeing it in their shop, 

just becarefull!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

POST YOUR CROWN KING HAHAHA


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Apr 25 2009, 06:17 PM~13688138
> *Haze im sure your cars on its way now in the enclosed trailer.probably gonna suprise you first thing tomorrow stay by your phone make sure its charged up so you dont miss the call
> *


great ansew from a real rider. :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 26 2009, 10:56 AM~13692762
> *great answer from a real rider. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stevie d

its sunday i wanna see pics of the ride


----------



## haze1995

Just sitting at my house waiting for a call.........................


----------



## pinche chico

just have your tools ready to slap on the wheels homie !!!
and have that camera charged !!!! 
looking forward to this as much as everyone else in here :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta

Has it got there yet?


----------



## haze1995

Nope


----------



## low707cutt

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 26 2009, 01:49 PM~13694267
> *Nope
> *


how about now? :biggrin: j/k


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

did you even mount the tires yet?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by low707cutt+Apr 26 2009, 03:29 PM~13694986-->
> 
> 
> 
> how about now? :biggrin:  j/k
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not yet and no call either.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 26 2009, 03:29 PM~13694991
> *did you even mount the tires yet?
> *



The Z's are for show, I have the OG's mounted up though and ready to go!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

nice combo!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 26 2009, 03:36 PM~13695057
> *nice combo!!
> *


Thanks, they are just missing one thing!


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 26 2009, 05:29 PM~13694991
> *did you even mount the tires yet?
> *


 are you ready for it?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 26 2009, 03:49 PM~13695173
> *are you ready for it?
> *


Ive been ready!!!!!!

are you bringing it? Just asking since Bigtime said they use you for all their towing needs.


----------



## copone cad

no i'm sorry i havn't heard anything.but you'll have a nice caddy when you get it back.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 26 2009, 03:53 PM~13695216
> *no i'm sorry i havn't heard anything.but you'll have a nice caddy when you get it back.
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 26 2009, 05:32 PM~13695025
> *Nope, not yet and no call either.
> The Z's are for show, I have the OG's mounted up though and ready to go!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam i didn't you did get the tires those are sick.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 26 2009, 04:08 PM~13695340
> *dam i didn't you did get the tires those are sick.
> *


no tires on the Z's yet. Zenith said they are having a rough time getting tires, so I am on standby for those. Got the Hankook MP for the OG's.


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 26 2009, 06:13 PM~13695391
> *no tires on the Z's yet.  Zenith said they are having a rough time getting tires, so I am on standby for those.  Got the Hankook MP for the OG's.
> *


dam when you win the raffel you get tires too?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 26 2009, 04:15 PM~13695412
> *dam when you win the raffel you get tires too?
> *


Not sure about all of them, but for #16 tires were included!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 26 2009, 05:32 PM~13695025
> *Nope, not yet and no call either.
> The Z's are for show, I have the OG's mounted up though and ready to go!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man sorry to here your bad deal. I hope you get your ride homie.

Hey Ryan, since you respond to everything for Caleb, get this dude thats protecting our country his ride back. :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2009, 04:34 PM~13695549
> *Man sorry to here your bad deal. I hope you get your ride homie.
> 
> Hey Ryan, since you respond to everything for Caleb, get this dude thats protecting our country his ride he has never seen back. :biggrin:
> *


I wouldnt call it a "bad deal" per say. I would just like what was agreed upon to actually happen. If Bigtime needs more time, I am OK with that to an extent. Im just asking for some communication with the whole thing.

Thanks for the comment BMH!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 26 2009, 07:04 PM~13695786
> *I wouldnt call it a "bad deal" per say.  I would just like what was agreed upon to actually happen.  If Bigtime needs more time, I am OK with that to an extent.  Im just asking for some communication with the whole thing.
> 
> Thanks for the comment BMH!
> *


Rite, not tryin to stir shit up, was just meaning hope all goes well.... Keep me updated, cause I like to bust Calebs Balls from time to time.

Good luck with your car


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2009, 05:12 PM~13695857
> *Rite, not tryin to stir shit up, was just meaning hope all goes well.... Keep me updated, cause I like to bust Calebs Balls from time to time.
> 
> Good luck with your car
> *


Thank you sir! I get what you meant.


----------



## haze1995

no car today, or any form of communication????


----------



## singlepumpking

brother haze i cheked this topic like 10 times today and i seen your on it all day lol. 


honestly dont let it get 2 u man, just relax. it could be worse.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 26 2009, 06:18 PM~13696560
> *brother haze i cheked this topic like 10 times today and i seen your on it all day lol.
> honestly dont let it get 2 u man, just relax. it could be worse.
> *



Yeah, I was supposed to go to the beach today and had to tell the wife we were on standby for my car. She is pretty pissed at me right now since its not here. :angry:


----------



## singlepumpking

ahh wifes can be a real pain the asss

It was that nice of a day today there?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 26 2009, 06:31 PM~13696742
> *ahh wifes can be a real pain the asss
> 
> It was that nice of a day today there?
> *



She wasnt a pain. She understands whats going on. It was real nice for WA, at least. Feel like I wasted my weekend though, lol.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

what up Ron

atleast hes running the right shit in the trunk lol

what up with your nw fam??


----------



## singlepumpking

brother are you flying out of town tomorrow?
where are you going?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin: 


:biggrin:


----------



## lonely

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 26 2009, 07:25 PM~13696653
> *Yeah, I was supposed to go to the beach today and had to tell the wife we were on standby for my car.  She is pretty pissed at me right now since its not here.  :angry:
> *



it has been so long. i know it takes time to get a car done the right way but that long and not even a call to you and keep you updated i know how it feels next time try WESTSIDE CUSTOMS for your car to get done jay will get right on it and it will get done the right way. he hit front page of lowrider magazine or try R-MAYS he does some hella sick as jobs on rides just check out liquid assets big body the yellow caddy. dont get me wrong big time does good stuff and i seen some of there work and its tight it is all in a matter of time when you get that call


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking+Apr 26 2009, 08:14 PM~13698035-->
> 
> 
> 
> brother are you flying out of town tomorrow?
> where are you going?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will be flying out towards the end of the week. In training until then though. Going to Michigan. Will be back on the 8th of May.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lonely_@Apr 26 2009, 10:26 PM~13699422
> *it has been so long. i know it takes time to get a car done the right way but that long and not even a call to you and keep you updated i know how it feels next time try WESTSIDE CUSTOMS for your car to get done jay will get right on it and it will get done the right way. he hit front page of lowrider magazine or try R-MAYS he does some hella sick as jobs on rides just check out liquid assets big body the yellow caddy. dont get me wrong big time does good stuff and i seen some of there work and its tight it is all in a matter of time when you get that call
> *


There has been contact. It just seems like lately there hasn't been much. Bigtime does good work and they did give me a good deal, I'm just waiting to see the end result.


----------



## singlepumpking

do you have to go back to middle east again?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 27 2009, 07:14 AM~13701243
> *do you have to go back to middle east again?
> *


No, not yet.


----------



## pinche chico

hey we are your therapy !!!!

:biggrin: 


hang in there brother !!!!


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 27 2009, 07:54 AM~13701119
> *Will be flying out towards the end of the week.  In training until then though.  Going to Michigan. Will be back on the 8th of May.
> There has been contact.  It just seems like lately there hasn't been much.  Bigtime does good work and they did give me a good deal, I'm just waiting to see the end result.
> *


Man I was hopeing to see youre car done ....well atleast it will be sooner than later....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 26 2009, 09:32 PM~13697512
> *what up Ron
> 
> atleast hes running the right shit in the trunk  lol
> 
> what up with your nw fam??
> *


Shit ,when did Bigtime go BMH... 



Ryan ,you got ant new videos yet, We desperate for any new footage


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2009, 01:14 PM~13703817
> *Shit ,when did Bigtime go BMH...
> Ryan ,you got ant new videos yet, We desperate for any new footage
> *


X100 ON THE FOOTAGE,,, :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2009, 11:14 AM~13703817
> *Shit ,when did Bigtime go BMH...
> Ryan ,you got ant new videos yet, We desperate for any new footage
> *


you starring in the next one again CRAZY man, I will be in LV around mem. day weedend. I will Pm u. Also your Hooter tits are still on the wall haha


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 27 2009, 05:00 PM~13707540
> *you starring in the next one again CRAZY man, I will be in LV around mem. day weedend. I will Pm u. Also your Hooter tits are still on the wall haha*


I have them pics still too LOL and haze car build do take longer than expected sometimes espcially at a busy shop as for the communication only the shop can awnser on that but im sure once you get it back you will be more than happy and glad you didnt let me give it my once over you might not like what i do to big bodies ha ha ha LOL :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 27 2009, 07:24 PM~13707782
> *I have them pics still too LOL and haze car build do take longer than expected sometimes espcially at a busy shop as for the communication only the shop can awnser on that but im sure once you get it back you will be more than happy and glad you didnt let me give it my once over you might not like what i do to big bodies ha ha ha LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya but that was the hottest single pump i ever seen. :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

I hear ya bro. Thanks for all the reassurance everyone. I am sure the wait will be worth it!!!!

Thanks Caleb for getting back to me today. I really appreciate it. Take care bro.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 27 2009, 07:54 AM~13701119
> *Will be flying out towards the end of the week.  In training until then though.  Going to Michigan. Will be back on the 8th of May.
> There has been contact.  It just seems like lately there hasn't been much.  Bigtime does good work and they did give me a good deal, I'm just waiting to see the end result.
> *


DONT LET THE HATER ON HERE GET YOU DOWN HOMIE.WE DID YOUR FIRST CAR FOR YOU AND WHEN YOU HAD ISSUES LATER WE HONORED YOUR BUSINESS AND TOOK CARE OF YOU. YOU KNOW WHAT THE DEAL IS HOMIE I KNOW YOUR READY TO ROLL IT. WE APPRECIATE YOUR BUSINESS AND PUT ALOT OF HARD WORK INTO YOUR RIDE AND YOU ALREADY KNOW WE APPRECIATE WHAT LINE OF WORK YOUR IN.

PS EVERY ONE WITH COMMENT PULL YOUR CAR UP TO HIS BIGBODY WHEN YOU SEE IT!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2009, 12:14 PM~13703817
> *Shit ,when did Bigtime go BMH...
> Ryan ,you got ant new videos yet, We desperate for any new footage
> *


WE WOULD CLOSE DOWN AND QUIT BEFORE WE RAN YOUR PARTS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2009, 12:14 PM~13703817
> *Shit ,when did Bigtime go BMH...
> Ryan ,you got ant new videos yet, We desperate for any new footage
> *


OH YEAH BY THE WAY PAYBACKS A BITCH HOMIE AND I OWE YOU.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 27 2009, 08:04 PM~13708338
> *OH YEAH BY THE WAY PAYBACKS A BITCH HOMIE AND I OWE YOU.
> *


I know I motivate you. Now get back to work and finish homeboys ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 27 2009, 06:24 PM~13707782
> *I have them pics still too LOL and haze car build do take longer than expected sometimes espcially at a busy shop as for the communication only the shop can awnser on that but im sure once you get it back you will be more than happy and glad you didnt let me give it my once over you might not like what i do to big bodies ha ha ha LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i know im late on this but what happened to this big body?


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 28 2009, 12:47 AM~13712465
> *i know im late on this but what happened to this big body?
> *


big tones anger management !!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 27 2009, 10:47 PM~13712465
> *i know im late on this but what happened to this big body?
> *


Just a little fun with a forkift :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 28 2009, 10:38 AM~13714861
> *Just a little fun with a forkift :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didn't happen.....................not the after math.


----------



## icebox

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 27 2009, 08:04 PM~13708338
> *OH YEAH BY THE WAY PAYBACKS A BITCH HOMIE AND I OWE YOU.
> *



lets see a rematch
black magic / dreamteam vs. big time


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Apr 28 2009, 05:14 PM~13719772
> *lets see a rematch
> black magic / dreamteam vs. big time
> *


IT AINT OVER HOMIE, TRUST ME.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

does anyone want a clean coupe cheap in central oregon it wont go over 30mph for some reason let me know if anyone wants to trade a used setup or some reinforcments or just buy it let me know


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 28 2009, 05:55 PM~13720823
> *IT AINT OVER HOMIE, TRUST ME.
> *


 :0


----------



## lonely

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Apr 28 2009, 07:26 PM~13721217
> *does anyone want a clean coupe cheap in central oregon it wont go over 30mph for some reason let me know if anyone wants to trade a used setup or some reinforcments or just buy it let me know
> *



you got pictures of the car


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I dont have any I have to get the car quick so if someone is interested I do it if no one is I,ll pass on it


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 28 2009, 09:32 AM~13715443
> *pics or it didn't happen.....................not the after math.
> *


----------



## pinche chico

:biggrin: got video of it bigtony ?


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 28 2009, 06:55 PM~13720823
> *IT AINT OVER HOMIE, TRUST ME.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: you still around dam that good shit when u get back from camping lol and yes it is over you sold yourself out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 28 2009, 11:37 PM~13724905
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: you still around dam that good shit when u get back from camping lol and yes it is over you sold yourself out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Naw he said he'll be in Tulsa


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2009, 10:39 PM~13724933
> *Naw he said he'll be in Tulsa
> *


man come on ron you know thats buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullshit


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 28 2009, 10:37 PM~13724905
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: you still around dam that good shit when u get back from camping lol and yes it is over you sold yourself out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


NAH HOMIE IM BUSTING YOUR ASS AT LEAST 1 MORE TIME.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2009, 10:39 PM~13724933
> *Naw he said he'll be in Tulsa
> *


 IMMA CALL YOU AND TODD
THE DONUT TWINS.
YEAH YOU KNOW THEM BIG ASS TIRES.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2009, 10:39 PM~13724933
> *Naw he said he'll be in Tulsa
> *


haha ima be there to see this i was in vegas to see it last year and that didnt happen so im not gunna hold my breath for tulsa 

does that mean yall are gunna be on the same team as yall from the westcoast :biggrin:


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 29 2009, 07:38 AM~13727068
> *IMMA CALL YOU AND TODD
> THE DONUT TWINS.
> YEAH YOU KNOW THEM BIG ASS TIRES.
> *




how about building a car that dont get stuck from all the weight, this aint hoppin, this is hopping 40" and the weight taking over.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

please post something you have single king-all you do is bitch....

post up or change your name.... lol


----------



## genuine

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 29 2009, 09:40 AM~13728515
> *please post something you have single king-all you do is bitch....
> 
> post up or change your name.... lol
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 29 2009, 09:15 AM~13728194
> *how about building a car that dont get stuck from all the weight, this aint hoppin, this is hopping 40" and the weight taking over.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw
> *


YOU'S A BITCH. SO YOU DONT BOTHER ME.


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 29 2009, 06:19 PM~13734233
> *YOU'S A BITCH. SO YOU DONT BOTHER ME.
> *


get off the computer and go work on customers cars. stop giving false promises.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 29 2009, 07:24 PM~13735242
> *get off the computer and go work on customers cars. stop giving false promises.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around:


----------



## haze1995

What up Caleb, sent you a text.


----------



## haze1995

:wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

What up peeps? Just chillin in Michigan


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 4 2009, 03:09 AM~13776742
> *What up peeps?  Just chillin in Michigan
> *


when are you coming back ?


----------



## Guest

*damn no car yet huh, *


----------



## haze1995

Be back real soon.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 4 2009, 03:46 PM~13782303
> *Be back real soon.
> *



nice wheels :0


----------



## haze1995

Thanks bro


----------



## legacylac

no car yet  , well, best of luck with that.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 4 2009, 08:16 PM~13784567
> *no car yet  , well, best of luck with that.
> *


Caleb be doin to much E-Bangin on the big "i" Tulsa topic ...Get to work fool, finish homies car :biggrin: 

And get ya shit ready for Tulsa....If ya need parts Holla at me.LOL


----------



## haze1995

Thanks for the concern everyone! 

There is an agreement between us and I am going to honor this. 

Since I'm out of town again, there should be ample time to finish the car.


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 5 2009, 03:04 AM~13788548
> *Thanks for the concern everyone!
> 
> There is an agreement between us and I am going to honor this.
> 
> Since I'm out of town again, there should be ample time to finish the car.
> 
> *


WE HAD OVER ONE HUNDRED SOLDIERS DEPLOY LAST NIGHT FROM HERE IN EUGENE OREGON, !!! IT WAS KRAZY !!!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 5 2009, 02:04 AM~13788548
> *Thanks for the concern everyone!
> 
> There is an agreement between us and I am going to honor this.
> 
> Since I'm out of town again, there should be ample time to finish the car.
> 
> *



what all are you getting done....hopper?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 10:01 AM~13790900
> *what all are you getting done....hopper?
> *


*
COME ON DAWG, THERE INSTALLING A BASIC 2 GATES SETUP. NOT TO MENTION THEY HAVE HAD THE CAR SINCE OCTOBER OF LAST YEAR!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

how much to get my coupe deville frame reinforced in oregon with the body on stress points only?


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@May 5 2009, 01:56 PM~13793435
> *how much to get my coupe deville frame reinforced in oregon with the body on stress points only?
> *


how much OR how long? :dunno:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 09:01 AM~13790900
> *what all are you getting done....hopper?
> *


3 pumps, 10 batts, body on car reinforcement, upper/lower arms extended, unbreakable ball joints, trailing arms, axle reinforcement, square dump to the front, four switches, c-channel in the rear, probably forgetting something but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

ALL CHROME HI-LOW AND ADEX. THE PERFECT COMBO..


----------



## Psta

Cant wait till June 8! 
Thats when my glasshouse is suppose to be done and ready!!!


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 6 2009, 03:51 PM~13806069
> *Cant wait till June 8!
> Thats when my glasshouse is suppose to be done and ready!!!
> *


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@May 6 2009, 02:53 PM~13806079
> *
> *


sup bro how have you and your fam been


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 6 2009, 02:51 PM~13806069
> *Cant wait till June 8!
> Thats when my glasshouse is suppose to be done and ready!!!
> *


thats tight bro got any sneak peak pics


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:wave:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 5 2009, 04:11 PM~13794793
> *3 pumps, 10 batts,  body on car reinforcement , upper/lower arms extended, unbreakable ball joints, trailing arms, axle reinforcement, square dump to the front, four switches, c-channel in the rear, probably forgetting something but that's all I can think of right now.
> *


207 DAYS


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 7 2009, 07:54 AM~13813596
> *207 DAYS
> *



*BAWAHAHAHAHA!!!!*


----------



## singlepumpking

WHERE IS THIS FUKIN CAR?


bigtime hyrdaulics = long time hydraulics.


fukin over booking greedy fuks, i hate shops like this. give cheap prices, hoard in work and keep the cars forever.


----------



## stevie d

dam it has been a while hopefully it will be super clean :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 7 2009, 09:48 AM~13815299
> * hopefully it will be super clean  :biggrin:
> *


Me too, I'm sure it will be badass


----------



## remione1

minus 198 days
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=327951&st=280


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

haters 

no more charity work Killa!! haha


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

is singpump from AZ 2?


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 7 2009, 02:06 PM~13817366
> *haters
> 
> no more charity work Killa!! haha
> *


*
HEY, HEY. CALM DOWN RYAN WITH ALL THE CHEERLEADING. *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 7 2009, 10:48 AM~13815299
> *dam it has been a while hopefully it will be super clean  :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah id like to see a super clean caddy now jasons building a caddy now i want one now after dumpin 10,000 plus into my regal hopper :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 7 2009, 01:10 PM~13817405
> *
> HEY, HEY. CALM DOWN RYAN WITH ALL THE CHEERLEADING.
> *


calm down? u the only one gettin excited.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 7 2009, 03:02 PM~13817952
> *calm down? u the only one gettin excited.
> *



*AIN'T NOBODY GETTING EXCITED BIG LEVA!!!*


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 7 2009, 02:06 PM~13817366
> *haters
> 
> no more charity work Killa!! haha
> *


damn!! so haze1995 was a charity case?


----------



## haze1995

More like hook-up


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 7 2009, 02:04 PM~13817985
> *AIN'T NOBODY GETTING EXCITED BIG LEVA!!!
> *



YOU THE LEVA - GO DO SOMETHING POSITIVE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 7 2009, 02:39 PM~13818375
> *More like hook-up
> *


CALEB COULD BE PAYING YOU AND PEEPS WOULD STILL COME ON AND BITCH...
HUH RYAN


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 7 2009, 04:47 PM~13819548
> *CALEB COULD BE PAYING YOU AND PEEPS WOULD STILL COME ON AND BITCH...
> HUH RYAN
> *


Probably would


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 7 2009, 05:44 PM~13819531
> *YOU THE LEVA - GO DO SOMETHING POSITIVE
> *




*YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT THAT MEENS WHITE BOY???*


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 8 2009, 04:24 AM~13824003
> *YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT THAT MEENS WHITE BOY???
> *


the real question is DO YOU?!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

do you know what a lowrider is puto?

no color lines here .. go waste someone elses time.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 8 2009, 06:37 AM~13824507
> *the real question is DO YOU?!
> *


*WHO ASKED YOU BISH??? *

*AND YES, I DO KNOW WHAT THAT MEENS LEVA!!!*


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

I need my coupe stress points reinforced on my coupe deville in Oregon and install of my two pump chrome showtime setup :biggrin: let me know price and how long it will take


----------



## remione1

208 days


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 8 2009, 08:33 AM~13825996
> *208 days
> *


 :uh:


----------



## icebox

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 7 2009, 03:06 PM~13817366
> *haters
> 
> no more charity work Killa!! haha
> *


 when you bringin somthin out ? 
hope its better than that big body you had out


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by remione1+May 8 2009, 09:33 AM~13825996-->
> 
> 
> 
> 208 days
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-icebox_@May 8 2009, 01:29 PM~13828304
> *when you bringin somthin out ?
> hope its better than  that big body you had out
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 8 2009, 10:17 AM~13825849
> *WHO ASKED YOU BISH???
> 
> AND YES, I DO KNOW WHAT THAT MEENS LEVA!!!
> *


I dont think you do. but amuse me. what is a "leva" in your mind.
But go ahead and call me a few more names. How about Chavala, Bitch ass,leva,err ahh, you already used that one...... , Your too gangsta for me.


:uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 8 2009, 05:40 PM~13830699
> *I dont think you do. but amuse me. what is a "leva" in your mind.
> But go ahead and call me a few more names. How about Chavala, Bitch ass,leva,err ahh, you already used that one...... , Your too gangsta for me.
> :uh:
> *



*FUCKEN PUNK!!!! *:0 :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 8 2009, 06:05 PM~13830885
> *FUCKEN PUNK!!!!  :0  :0
> *


YOU THE ONLY PUNK ON HERE, HOMIE IF I EVER CATCH YOUR BITCH ASS IM GONNA BRAKE A BROOM STICK OFF IN YOUR ASS, GOODFELLAS STYLE.
FUCKEN PUNK.NOW COME DO SOMETHIN OR SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU LITTLE BITCH.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 8 2009, 01:29 PM~13828304
> *when you bringin somthin out ?
> hope its better than  that big body you had out
> *


HE AINT CUT YET IM DOING CANDY PATTERNS AND WHEELS ON HIS 2000 TOWNCAR, BUT I HAVE A G BODY THAT WILL BE AROUND.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 8 2009, 09:26 PM~13832674
> *YOU THE ONLY PUNK ON HERE, HOMIE IF I EVER CATCH YOUR BITCH ASS IM GONNA BRAKE A BROOM STICK OFF IN YOUR ASS, GOODFELLAS STYLE.
> FUCKEN PUNK.NOW COME DO SOMETHIN OR SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU LITTLE BITCH.
> *



*SURE YOU ARE WHITE BOY!!!*

  

HOW YOU GONNA DO THAT IF YOUR ALWAYS HIDING WHEN PEOPLE GO LOOKING FOR YOU? :0 :0


----------



## vengence

lol lol lol dayum i needed this laugh,now ima be laughin all damn day......


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 9 2009, 07:32 AM~13835197
> *lol lol lol dayum i needed this laugh,now ima be laughin all damn day......
> *



JUST LIKE WERE ALL LAUGHING AT YOU :0 :0 

YOU DOWN SIN DRONE LOOKING MOTHERFUCKER!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 04:02 AM~13834700
> *SURE YOU ARE WHITE BOY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HOW YOU GONNA DO THAT IF YOUR ALWAYS HIDING WHEN PEOPLE GO LOOKING FOR YOU?  :0  :0
> *


311 e reserve 98661 im usually there 9 am til 8 or 9pm.
and i am a white boy and what 
I DONT HIDE BITCH, I WILL SPLIT YOUR HEAD.
NOW COME ON BY AND TELL THESE LIL PEOPLE HOW YOUR VISIT WAS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 07:39 AM~13835222
> *JUST LIKE WERE ALL LAUGHING AT YOU :0  :0
> 
> YOU DOWN SIN DRONE LOOKING MOTHERFUCKER!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NA HOMIE EVERY ONE IS LAUGHING AT YOUR PUNK ASS.
YOU THE BITCH ON HERE.


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 9 2009, 09:59 AM~13835335
> *311 e reserve 98661 im usually there 9 am til 8 or 9pm.
> and i am a white boy and what
> I DONT HIDE BITCH, I WILL SPLIT YOUR HEAD.
> NOW COME ON BY AND TELL THESE LIL PEOPLE HOW YOUR VISIT WAS.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## .TODD

hows the caddi comin along homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 7 2009, 03:09 PM~13818046
> *damn!! so haze1995 was a charity case?
> *


NO! I GAVE HIM A GRREEEAATTTTTT DEAL THATS IT.
WE DIDNT DO IT AS A JOB TO MAKE MONEY WE DID IT TO HOOK UP THIS GUY BECAUSE HE IS A SOLDIER AND HE IS A COOL GUY. AND WE ALREADY DID A BASIC JOB FOR HIM.
HAZE IS A VERY COOL RESPECTABLE GUY,AND WE LIKE TO HELP OUT FELLOW RIDERS.

WE AINT RUNNING NO MARATHON HERE, WE HOOKIN UP HOMIE,SO MUCH SO HE SHOULD BE ROLLING WITH ME!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 9 2009, 08:05 AM~13835365
> *hows the caddi comin along homie
> *


YOU NEED TO WORRY ABOUT THAT THING YOU GOT HOMIE, FOR REAL.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 4 2007, 10:59 PM~6907489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HERES A REAL G BODY


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@May 8 2009, 09:26 AM~13825939
> *I need my coupe stress points reinforced on my coupe deville in Oregon and install of my two pump chrome showtime setup :biggrin: let me know price and how long it will take
> *


1600 HOMIE. 2 WEEKS.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 9 2009, 07:59 AM~13835335
> *311 e reserve 98661 im usually there 9 am til 8 or 9pm.
> and i am a white boy and what
> I DONT HIDE BITCH, I WILL SPLIT YOUR HEAD.
> NOW COME ON BY AND TELL THESE LIL PEOPLE HOW YOUR VISIT WAS.
> *


*
****** PLEASE, *****'S ALREADY DONE BEEN UP THERE TO YOUR SHOP AND YOU WENT AND HID OUT IN THE WOODS REMEMBER
*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 9 2009, 08:08 AM~13835392
> *HERES A REAL G BODY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 08:10 AM~13835402
> *
> ****** PLEASE, *****'S ALREADY DONE BEEN UP THERE TO YOUR SHOP AND YOU WENT AND HID OUT IN THE WOODS REMEMBER
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PLEASE. LIKE I SAID 311 E RESERVE 98661 COME SEE ME.YA HOMIE KEEP PLAYING AND YOU WILL END UP IN THE WOODS.


----------



## .TODD

damn its like that i was just tryin to be cool and humble


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 08:10 AM~13835403
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


POST PICTURES OF YOUR RIDES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YOU AINT GOT SHIT PUNK. YOOZ A BIATCH.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 9 2009, 08:00 AM~13835336
> *NA HOMIE EVERY ONE IS LAUGHING AT YOUR PUNK ASS.
> YOU THE BITCH ON HERE.
> *



CALEB, KEEP IT REAL HOMEBOY!!! *****'S DONE MADE YOU LOOK LIKE A BITCH WHEN THEY SHOWED UP AT YOUR SHOP FOR THAT SHOP CALL AND YOU WASN'T EVEN THERE!!! YOU CLOSED UP SHOP AND WENT TO HIDE IN THE WOODS WHEN THERE WAS A CAR SHOW IN YOUR OWN HOMETOWN!!! ALL THAT SHIT YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT WE RUN THIS SHIT AND THIS AND THAT!! LOOKS LIKE YOU TOOK YOUR ASS FROM RUNNING THIS SHIT TO HIDING IN THE FUCKEN WOODS ******!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 08:13 AM~13835417
> *CALEB, KEEP IT REAL HOMEBOY!!! *****'S DONE MADE YOU LOOK LIKE A BITCH WHEN THEY SHOWED UP AT YOUR SHOP FOR THAT SHOP CALL AND YOU WASN'T EVEN THERE!!! YOU CLOSED UP SHOP AND WENT TO HIDE IN THE WOODS WHEN THERE WAS A CAR SHOW IN YOUR OWN HOMETOWN!!! ALL THAT SHIT YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT WE RUN THIS SHIT AND THIS AND THAT!! LOOKS LIKE YOU TOOK YOUR ASS FROM RUNNING THIS SHIT TO HIDING IN THE FUCKEN WOODS ******!!!!
> *


NNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ***** IM BACK THIS MOTHER FUCKING YEAR.
I KEEP IT 100 AT ALL TIMES HOMIE YOU A PUNK PERIOD.
THATS WHY WHEN I BEAT TODD YOU KEEPT COMING IN HERE TRYING TO SUCK MY DICK YOU LIL BITCH.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 9 2009, 08:17 AM~13835433
> *NNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ***** IM BACK THIS MOTHER FUCKING YEAR.
> I KEEP IT 100 AT ALL TIMES HOMIE YOU A PUNK PERIOD.
> THATS WHY WHEN I BEAT TODD YOU KEEPT COMING IN HERE TRYING TO SUCK MY DICK YOU LIL BITCH.
> *


 :0 WHERE'S THIS SO CALLED DICKSUCKING? DAMN, YOU WHITEBOYS WHOOF NOTHING BUT HOT AIR!! YOU MIGHT HAVE BEAT TODD WHEN HIS SHIT WASN'T WORKING PROPERLY BUT A WIN IS A WIN. :uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 9 2009, 08:17 AM~13835433
> *NNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ***** IM BACK THIS MOTHER FUCKING YEAR.
> I KEEP IT 100 AT ALL TIMES HOMIE YOU A PUNK PERIOD.
> THATS WHY WHEN I BEAT TODD YOU KEEPT COMING IN HERE TRYING TO SUCK MY DICK YOU LIL BITCH.
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmLfXMkGuCE&feature=related


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcAla4y8W8Y&feature=related


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 9 2009, 10:00 AM~13835336
> *NA HOMIE EVERY ONE IS LAUGHING AT YOUR PUNK ASS.
> YOU THE BITCH ON HERE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## singlepumpking

this guys so easy to piss off. hes a big cry baby, 

let him keep hoppin with them hoses hanging and missing moldings, fuckin weighted down 40" chipper.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@May 9 2009, 10:27 AM~13836365
> *this guys so easy to piss off. hes a big cry baby,
> 
> let him keep hoppin with them hoses hanging and missing moldings, fuckin weighted down 40" chipper.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## remione1

2























0





















9










d
a
y
s
!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 9 2009, 12:31 PM~13837138
> *2
> 0
> 9
> d
> a
> y
> s
> !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## Big Rob M

BIGTIME HYDRAULICS TIME TO SHINE IN CALI AT THE MAJESTICS CAR SHOW AND HOPP IN DELANO CA MAY 24TH GOOD PAY OUT ON THE HOPP


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 9 2009, 01:38 PM~13837559
> *BIGTIME HYDRAULICS TIME TO SHINE IN CALI AT THE MAJESTICS CAR SHOW AND HOPP IN DELANO CA MAY 24TH GOOD PAY OUT ON THE HOPP
> *



COME ON DAWG, YOU KNOW THEM CLOWN'S AINT GONNA SHOW UP!!! THEY PROBABLY GOING ON ANOTHER CAMPING TRIP!!!


----------



## Big Rob M

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 12:58 PM~13837665
> *COME ON DAWG, YOU KNOW THEM CLOWN'S AINT GONNA SHOW UP!!! THEY PROBABLY GOING ON ANOTHER CAMPING TRIP!!!
> *


WELL THEY GOT THE INVITE


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 9 2009, 09:07 AM~13835383
> *YOU NEED TO WORRY ABOUT THAT THING YOU GOT HOMIE, FOR REAL.
> *


.Todd is good peeps homie. he means no disrespect.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13830885
> *FUCKEN PUNK!!!!  :0  :0
> *


WOW!
big words coming from a pooh butt like yourself!
Your the man!
:uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 9 2009, 02:12 PM~13837732
> *WOW!
> big words coming from a pooh butt like yourself!
> Your the man!
> :uh:
> *



KICK ROCKS BISH!! YOU CAN EAT A FAT DICK ALONG WITH YOUR HOMIE!! :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 8 2009, 04:40 PM~13830699
> *I dont think you do. but amuse me. what is a "leva" in your mind.
> But go ahead and call me a few more names. How about Chavala, Bitch ass,leva,err ahh, you already used that one...... , Your too gangsta for me.
> :uh:
> *


well said.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2009, 04:23 PM~13838352
> *well said.
> *



RYAN, GET OFF THERE NUT SACK ALREADY :uh: DAMN YOUR WORSE THEN VENGINA!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 8 2009, 12:29 PM~13828304
> *when you bringin somthin out ?
> hope its better than  that big body you had out
> *


why?

I dont sit on cars... I cant have the same car for 8 years..

on the b-body oh I dont fuck with g-bodies no more..

Thats why it went to the Rollerz Only LA chapter... Come to think of it so did the LS. haha
Daymn you saying the R.O. aint rollin proper or what?

If its a popularity contest you want... you win. 

I do what I do and dont care if its liked or not. Seeing how the last 2 cars been in music videos, mtv, movie and television and more make$ me happy.

fuck trophies anyway. but to each his own.

man I was gonna retire from doing the videos guess I wont now...

Good lookin out Killa.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 03:24 PM~13838360
> *RYAN, GET OFF THERE NUT SACK ALREADY  :uh:  DAMN YOUR WORSE THEN VENGINA!!!
> *


put down your porn and lowrider dvds and post something you built..

if you cant .. my point is proven. again I dont know you- does any one claim you on this site? your bs is boring. why do you worry abouts mens sacks- especially mine? el leva :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2009, 04:50 PM~13838473
> *put down your porn and lowrider dvds and post something you built..
> 
> if you cant .. my point is proven. again I dont know you- does any one claim you on this site? your bs is boring. why do you worry abouts mens sacks- especially mine? el leva :0
> *



*RYAN PLEASE, YOUR A FUCKEN JOKE ALWAYS UP ON SMALLTIMES NUTS!!! THIS IS THE INTERWEBS AND I CAN POST WHAT EVER AND SAY WHAT EVER I FUCKEN WANT!!! IT'S CALLED FREEDOM OF SPEECH PENDEJO!!!*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

that answered that.. thanks. too bad its negative all the time with your freedom.. you Remind me of big Scotty. you even got his kick rocks slogan down.....

You know anything about Adexs? i c thats what you must run.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 9 2009, 07:13 AM~13835415
> *damn its like that i was just tryin to be cool and humble
> *


TODD AND BIG D GOOD PEEPS WHAT UP FELLAS?? 














AND OF COURSE PSTA


----------



## icebox

> why?
> 
> I dont sit on cars... I cant have the same car for 8 years..
> 
> on the b-body oh I dont fuck with g-bodies no more..
> 
> Thats why it went to the Rollerz Only LA chapter... Come to think of it so did the LS. haha
> Daymn you saying the R.O. aint rollin proper or what?
> 
> If its a popularity contest you want... you win.
> 
> I do what I do and dont care if its liked or not. Seeing how the last 2 cars been in music videos, mtv, movie and television and more make$ me happy.
> 
> fuck trophies anyway. but to each his own.
> 
> man I was gonna retire from doing the videos guess I wont now...
> 
> Good lookin out Killa.
> [/quot
> 
> the cleanest car you ever had is the one I painted 4 you , lets not 4 get that.
> i would get rid of the cars you hadto at the first opportunity i had , i wouldnt want a car that had quarter panels buckled on it.
> who cares who baught the car im sure they put their twist on it and made it much better than it was when you had it. it wouldnt take much .like maybe a paint job that didnt come on the car when it was purchased from the dealer.
> as far as sittin on my car for 8 years , y would i sell it when it still is cleaner that most cars in the nw? if it was a roach like the cars youve built than maybe i would sell it.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

the cleanest car you ever had is the one I painted 4 you , lets not 4 get that. 
i would get rid of the cars you hadto at the first opportunity i had , i wouldnt want a car that had quarter panels buckled on it. 
who cares who baught the car im sure they put their twist on it and made it much better than it was when you had it. it wouldnt take much .like maybe a paint job that didnt come on the car when it was purchased from the dealer. 
as far as sittin on my car for 8 years , y would i sell it when it still is cleaner that most cars in the nw? if it was a roach like the cars youve built than maybe i would sell it. 






LOT OF HATE THERE.. MOST OF MY CARS RAN USO PLAQUES .. SO NOW YOUR CRACKIN ON UCE?? WOW CALM DOWN..

HOW LONG HAVE I KNOWN YOU? I VOTED INTO THE CLUB WHAT 97?

WAY TO LEAD BY EXAMPLE...


----------



## haze1995

:wave:


----------



## STEVE_0_509




----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 9 2009, 10:06 PM~13840936
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 9 2009, 11:10 PM~13840955
> *:h5:
> *


WHATS GOOD BRO, PEEP THIS OUT
JAMS DONE, WHOLE CAR COMING NEXT WEEKEND
PAYS TO BE PAYIENT CANNOT RUSH GOOD WORK


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 10 2009, 12:36 AM~13841126
> *WHATS GOOD BRO, PEEP THIS OUT
> JAMS DONE, WHOLE CAR COMING NEXT WEEKEND
> PAYS TO BE PAYIENT CANNOT RUSH GOOD WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good,steve. :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 9 2009, 11:44 PM~13841180
> *looking good,steve. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac

what color is that, and I understand I owe you a few beers at Moses, thanks for the brackets


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 9 2009, 10:36 PM~13841126
> *WHATS GOOD BRO, PEEP THIS OUT
> JAMS DONE, WHOLE CAR COMING NEXT WEEKEND
> PAYS TO BE PAYIENT CANNOT RUSH GOOD WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just chillin :biggrin: 
car is looking good!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 10 2009, 06:45 AM~13842003
> *what color is that, and I understand I owe you a few beers at Moses, thanks for the brackets
> *


wild cherry over silver base, sounds good bro, those brackets wouldnt work for me with the way our plaques are made


----------



## remione1

210 days ??????


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 10 2009, 10:52 AM~13843446
> *wild cherry over silver base, sounds good bro, those brackets wouldnt work for me with the way our plaques are made
> *


mine niether but a liitle mod and it will


----------



## icebox

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2009, 07:27 PM~13839020
> *the cleanest car you ever had is the one I painted 4 you , lets not 4 get that.
> i would get rid of the cars you hadto at the first opportunity i had , i wouldnt want a car that had quarter panels buckled on it.
> who cares who baught the car im sure they put their twist on it and made it much better than it was when you had it. it wouldnt take much .like maybe a paint job that didnt come on the car when it was purchased from the dealer.
> as far as sittin on my car for 8 years , y would i sell it when it still is cleaner that most cars in the nw? if it was a roach like the cars youve built than maybe i would sell it.
> LOT OF HATE THERE.. MOST OF MY CARS RAN USO PLAQUES .. SO NOW YOUR CRACKIN ON UCE?? WOW CALM DOWN..
> 
> HOW LONG HAVE I KNOWN YOU?  I VOTED INTO THE CLUB WHAT 97?
> 
> WAY TO LEAD BY EXAMPLE...
> *


 dont put words in my mouth . i never spoke on rollerz only or uce, learn to read!
our standards keep rising in uce , thats one reason you couldnt hang with us any longer!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 10 2009, 12:03 PM~13843893
> *dont put words in my mouth . i never spoke on rollerz only or  uce,  learn to read!
> our standards keep rising in uce , thats one reason you couldnt hang with us any longer!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*OWNED!!!*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by icebox_@May 10 2009, 11:03 AM~13843893
> *dont put words in my mouth . i never spoke on rollerz only or  uce,  learn to read!
> our standards keep rising in uce , thats one reason you couldnt hang with us any longer!!
> *


just one reason!!! huh haha. you got somethings twisted. aint even gunna comment. out of respect for Kita and his lowrider family.

man - i even gave you props on your lil topic. the 8 year thing was a general statement. Not personal

good for you and your success. if you want to keep trashin pm me call me stop by fuck.

Why am I even on your mind??? :0 see you around.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 10 2009, 09:52 AM~13843446
> *wild cherry over silver base, sounds good bro, those brackets wouldnt work for me with the way our plaques are made
> *



LOOKIN SUPER NICE- LOVE THE WILD CHERRY- IM GOIN RASBERRY HAHA
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. HOPE 2 SEE IT @ MOSES :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 10 2009, 11:49 AM~13844230
> *LOOKIN SUPER NICE- LOVE THE WILD CHERRY- IM GOIN RASBERRY HAHA
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. HOPE 2 SEE IT @ MOSES :biggrin:
> *


WHA CAR U PAINTIN RASBERRY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

SUP MANDO- HOWS THE TRI CITIES BOYZ DOIN OUT THERE??

GOING ON A 84 FIAT.....


JUST PLAYIN ON A TC...
I KNOW ITS A FORD.. BUT THAT BODY STYLE GOT ME HOOKED. THE SUSPENION SUCKS AZZZ


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 10 2009, 12:02 PM~13844296
> *SUP MANDO- HOWS THE TRI CITIES BOYZ DOIN OUT THERE??
> 
> GOING ON A 84 FIAT.....
> JUST PLAYIN ON A TC...
> I KNOW ITS A FORD.. BUT THAT BODY STYLE GOT ME HOOKED. THE SUSPENION SUCKS AZZZ*


x2 LOL


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 03:13 PM~13837736
> *KICK ROCKS BISH!! YOU CAN EAT A FAT DICK ALONG WITH YOUR HOMIE!!  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 10 2009, 02:14 PM~13844734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 10 2009, 12:02 PM~13844296
> *SUP MANDO- HOWS THE TRI CITIES BOYZ DOIN OUT THERE??
> 
> GOING ON A 84 FIAT.....
> JUST PLAYIN ON A TC...
> I KNOW ITS A FORD.. BUT THAT BODY STYLE GOT ME HOOKED. THE SUSPENION SUCKS AZZZ
> *


WE ARE GOOD :biggrin: 
ARE U BRINGIN OUT THE TC THIS YEAR?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 10 2009, 12:49 PM~13844230
> *LOOKIN SUPER NICE- LOVE THE WILD CHERRY- IM GOIN RASBERRY HAHA
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. HOPE 2 SEE IT @ MOSES :biggrin:
> *


man i hoping to be at moses, JUST WAITING ON MY CHROME REAR END AND CHROME FRONT END PARTS, AND A FEW LIL LAST MINUTE TOUCHES SHOULD BE BUSTING OUT..........


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 10 2009, 11:55 AM~13843837
> *mine niether but a liitle mod and it will
> *


NICE I HOPE IT WORKS WELL FOR YOU, THEY HELLA EASY TO MAKE IM SURE YOU SAW THAT WHEN U GOT EM


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 10 2009, 03:40 PM~13844898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow! your such a hard core e-banger arent you!
how cute!
Im easy to find mija!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## haze1995

Looks like I'm registered for Moses!


----------



## remione1

211 days


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 11 2009, 07:31 AM~13850642
> *211 days
> *


 :thumbsup: 

thanks for keeping track!


----------



## icebox

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 10 2009, 03:40 PM~13844898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can i watch ?
that would be fun to watch!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

RICK WADDUP HOMIE





FEELIN THAT SIGNATURE!!


----------



## red chev

supp fellas..i have slip drive line and i just took out my power glide..gonna put in a 350 tranny..do i have to shorten my driveline or will it slip in further and be ok..ive been waiting for a answer on the maintenance forum for a week....i know big time has a few imps!! :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

what up Caleb?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 9 2009, 08:59 AM~13835335
> *311 e reserve 98661 im usually there 9 am til 8 or 9pm.
> and i am a white boy and what
> I DONT HIDE BITCH, I WILL SPLIT YOUR HEAD.
> NOW COME ON BY AND TELL THESE LIL PEOPLE HOW YOUR VISIT WAS.
> *


Well except on the week we show up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Had to do it...Tulsa 6 weeks away :0


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 11 2009, 08:34 AM~13850663
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> thanks for keeping track!
> *


212 days!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 12 2009, 10:40 AM~13862873
> *212 days!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: it took brent 2 weeks to wrap my frame and you can imagine how many SATISFIED CUSTOMERS he has and he had 0 employees to help and did it in his back yard  but that not made to affend anybody because i know how easily ppl start crying and hiding just giving my time line


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 12 2009, 11:39 AM~13863499
> *:uh:  it took brent 2 weeks to wrap my frame and you can imagine how many SATISFIED CUSTOMERS he has and he had 0 employees to help and did it in his back yard    but that not made to affend anybody because i know how easily ppl start crying and hiding just giving my time line
> *


did i mention its on day 212?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 12 2009, 04:13 PM~13866293
> *did i mention its on day 212?
> *



:uh: :nosad: aint that a bitch i guess that will be the last time he goes to that shop.shit could'nt of happened in my city ppl are serious about there rides someone would if ran up on homie by now.


----------



## haze1995

I wouldnt say the last time. Tomorrow should be a good day. Only time will tell.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin: WHATS GOOD UP IN HERE


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 12 2009, 06:17 PM~13868164
> *:biggrin: WHATS GOOD UP IN HERE
> *


NOT A WHOLE LOT TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

almost 213.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by .TODD+May 12 2009, 12:39 PM~13863499-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  it took brent 2 weeks to wrap my frame and you can imagine how many SATISFIED CUSTOMERS he has and he had 0 employees to help and did it in his back yard    but that not made to affend anybody because i know how easily ppl start crying and hiding just giving my time line
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I here that, I have 6 employees and we are doing a full frame and chrome undies,2 pump show set-up hardlined,paint motor to match,color match belly....................................
> Going on 3 weeks ,just got chrome on sunday nite. Here is where we are today, Just finished rack , complete the install 2marow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another full frame and set-up ,leaving today to go home, 2 week job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-haze1995_@May 12 2009, 08:20 PM~13868203
> *NOT A WHOLE LOT TODAY :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure it will be soon. Caleb wont let me get the best of him????


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2009, 07:37 PM~13869124
> *I here that, I have 6 employees and we are doing a full frame and chrome undies,2 pump show set-up hardlined,paint motor to match,color match belly....................................
> Going on 3 weeks ,just got chrome on sunday nite. Here is where we are today, Just finished rack , complete the install 2marow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another full frame and set-up ,leaving today to go home, 2 week job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be soon. Caleb wont let me get the best of him????
> *


Nice work bro! Hope to see the ride soon! :biggrin:


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 12 2009, 08:36 PM~13869119
> * 213days.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2009, 08:37 PM~13869124
> *I here that, I have 6 employees and we are doing a full frame and chrome undies,2 pump show set-up hardlined,paint motor to match,color match belly....................................
> Going on 3 weeks ,just got chrome on sunday nite. Here is where we are today, Just finished rack , complete the install 2marow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another full frame and set-up ,leaving today to go home, 2 week job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be soon. Caleb wont let me get the best of him????
> *


Damn! and chrome? how do you do it in less than  213 days  ?
impossible. it takes at least 210 days to do a body on reinforcment. your lying!


----------



## legacylac

iF THERE IS A SILVER LINING IN THIS, THE WEATHER IS SHITTY OUTSIDE ANYWAYS.IM SURE IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT.  :uh:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 13 2009, 08:58 PM~13879186
> *iF THERE IS A SILVER LINING IN THIS, THE WEATHER IS SHITTY OUTSIDE ANYWAYS.IM SURE IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT.   :uh:
> *


ya it's raining in portland,or...................................but i'm in the strip club right now..............lol.............BIG TONY?.................. :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by legacylac+May 13 2009, 07:58 PM~13879186-->
> 
> 
> 
> iF THERE IS A SILVER LINING IN THIS, THE WEATHER IS SHITTY OUTSIDE ANYWAYS.IM SURE IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT.   :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FUCKING RAINING IN YAKS TOO..................
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-copone cad_@May 13 2009, 08:18 PM~13879429
> *ya it's raining in portland,or...................................but i'm in the strip club right now..............lol.............BIG TONY?.................. :biggrin:
> *


LUUUUCCCCKYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remione1

214 days!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 14 2009, 11:00 AM~13885251
> * 214 days!
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2009, 08:37 PM~13869124
> *I here that, I have 6 employees and we are doing a full frame and chrome undies,2 pump show set-up hardlined,paint motor to match,color match belly....................................
> Going on 3 weeks ,just got chrome on sunday nite. Here is where we are today, Just finished rack , complete the install 2marow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another full frame and set-up ,leaving today to go home, 2 week job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be soon. Caleb wont let me get the best of him????
> *



bad ass work good job bangin shit out ron no need to lie tho ron i know you did that all bye your self on your sick day with a sprained ankle  .......in the dark :0


----------



## haze1995

Although, I appreciate everyones concern, just back the F up!!! 

Mister "counter guy", knock it off!!! It was funny the first couple times, but know its just plain annoying! Getting your post count up is cool, but cant you find another thread to do it in?

There are unforseen circumstances that you all have no idea about, so if you dont know then move on. 

The car will be ready REAL soon. 

SO BACK THE FUCK UP HATERS!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Caleb, this is Nacho, I have to go do some work in Oregon next month, so i'll be there a month from today. I'll see you in your shop. P.S. give me a phone call tonight, I work friday-sunday, so I don't pick up my phone on those three days. Please give me a call tonight if you are reading this.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2009, 11:48 PM~13859821
> *Well except on the week we show up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Had to do it...Tulsa 6 weeks away :0
> *


you going to tulsa for our picnic? DAYUM white boy... Take your homies rag, that mofo is clean... lol


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 14 2009, 03:42 PM~13887966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ME LIKEY THAT ONE BRO


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 14 2009, 08:49 PM~13890507
> *Although, I appreciate everyones concern, just back the F up!!!
> 
> Mister "counter guy", knock it off!!!  It was funny the first couple times, but know its just plain annoying!  Getting your post count up is cool, but cant you find another thread to do it in?
> 
> There are unforseen circumstances that you all have no idea about, so if you dont know then move on.
> 
> The car will be ready REAL soon.
> 
> SO BACK THE FUCK UP HATERS!
> *


Don't get me wrong, I would like to see you riding. Sooner then later,and I don't doubt Caleb will finish your car better than expected ,but he should!!!! Don't know the homie thats counting days, but it was kinda funny. Not tryin to start shit  Just funnin with the boys up there............CAUSE I KNOW YOUR READIN THIS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 14 2009, 07:49 PM~13890507
> *Although, I appreciate everyones concern, just back the F up!!!
> 
> Mister "counter guy", knock it off!!!  It was funny the first couple times, but know its just plain annoying!  Getting your post count up is cool, but cant you find another thread to do it in?
> 
> There are unforseen circumstances that you all have no idea about, so if you dont know then move on.
> 
> The car will be ready REAL soon.
> 
> SO BACK THE FUCK UP HATERS!
> *




*
ONCE AGAIN CRYING LIKE THE LITTLE BITCH THAT YOU ARE!!!! THESE *****'S ON HERE ARE KEEPING IT MOTHAFUCKEN REAL AND HERE YOU GO POPPING AT THE MOTHAFUCKEN MOUTH DEFENDING A ***** THAT HAS HAD YOUR CAR FOR 215 DAYS!! REGARDLESS OF THE CIRCUMSTANCES, IT DOES NOT TAKE 215 DAYS TO DO AN INSTALL ON ANY FUCKEN CAR!!! 

EAT SHIT AND DIE YOU PIECE OF SHIT MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!*


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 15 2009, 05:05 AM~13893812
> *
> ONCE AGAIN CRYING LIKE THE LITTLE BITCH THAT YOU ARE!!!! THESE *****'S ON HERE ARE KEEPING IT MOTHAFUCKEN REAL AND HERE YOU GO POPPING AT THE MOTHAFUCKEN MOUTH DEFENDING A ***** THAT HAS HAD YOUR CAR FOR 215 DAYS!! REGARDLESS OF THE CIRCUMSTANCES, IT DOES NOT TAKE 215 DAYS TO DO AN INSTALL ON ANY FUCKEN CAR!!!
> 
> EAT SHIT AND DIE YOU PIECE OF SHIT MOTHERFUCKER!!!!![/size]
> *


:0 :0 *DAMN..........................*


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 14 2009, 07:49 PM~13890507
> *Although, I appreciate everyones concern, just back the F up!!!
> 
> Mister "counter guy", knock it off!!!  It was funny the first couple times, but know its just plain annoying!  Getting your post count up is cool, but cant you find another thread to do it in?
> 
> There are unforseen circumstances that you all have no idea about, so if you dont know then move on.
> 
> The car will be ready REAL soon.
> 
> SO BACK THE FUCK UP HATERS!
> *


ok then lets get real. i read everything from this post & from your build. point blank your getting jacked. they took your kindness for weakness & fucked you. thats it. nothing else. im sure it will be done when he wants it to be done. not when he told you, not when you want it, when he wants it done. i was just fuckin around with the days, but hey maybe u dont want to be reminded your getting bent over. cool. good luck getting the car i hope its worth  215 days  :thumbsup: & bigtime i know your getting all wet thinking heres your chance to ask someone to show you there car. we know you like that line. ill show you my car when you show haze's car.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 15 2009, 02:05 AM~13893812
> *
> ONCE AGAIN CRYING LIKE THE LITTLE BITCH THAT YOU ARE!!!! THESE *****'S ON HERE ARE KEEPING IT MOTHAFUCKEN REAL AND HERE YOU GO POPPING AT THE MOTHAFUCKEN MOUTH DEFENDING A ***** THAT HAS HAD YOUR CAR FOR 215 DAYS!! REGARDLESS OF THE CIRCUMSTANCES, IT DOES NOT TAKE 215 DAYS TO DO AN INSTALL ON ANY FUCKEN CAR!!!
> 
> EAT SHIT AND DIE YOU PIECE OF SHIT MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!
> *



have a nice day :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac

we know you like that line. ill show you my car when you show haze's car.[/U]


:rofl:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

heres her ride thanks 4 your pic finally backbummer


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

You gotta love then bean bag look of it...Looks all cozie and shit,makes me feel warm inside


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 15 2009, 07:12 PM~13900140
> *You gotta love then bean bag look of it...Looks all cozie and shit,makes me feel warm inside
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

no cut corners.. lol


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 15 2009, 06:03 PM~13900067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres her ride thanks 4 your pic finally backbummer
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

*YOU STUPID FUCKEN ******, THAT'S NOT EVEN MY SHIT!!! THOSE ON LAYITLOW KNOW'S THAT'S FUNDI'S OLD RIDE!!! YOU WENT THROUGH ALL THAT TROUBLE SERCHING FOR A PICK OF MY CAR AND YET YOU FAILED!!!

BAWAHAHAHAHAH YOU FUCKEN BITCH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 15 2009, 06:03 PM~13900067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres her ride thanks 4 your pic finally backbummer
> *




fail................


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 15 2009, 01:40 PM~13897943
> *have a nice day :biggrin:
> *



no need to try to defend someone thats had your car since ancient times and gave you false promises. i absoulutly understand why your defending basically because he still has your shit.I bet any amount of money when you get your car back youll never even want to speak with that man again let along going back to him.talkin shit isnt the best idea when someone has your shit.had i not done my home work i would of been in the same boat as you.not talkin shit just saying it as it is.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 16 2009, 02:54 AM~13903538
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU STUPID FUCKEN ******, THAT'S NOT EVEN MY SHIT!!! THOSE ON LAYITLOW KNOW'S THAT'S FUNDI'S OLD RIDE!!! YOU WENT THROUGH ALL THAT TROUBLE SERCHING FOR A PICK OF MY CAR AND YET YOU FAILED!!!
> 
> BAWAHAHAHAHAH YOU FUCKEN BITCH!!!!!!!!
> *





and you bought it ... brings out the brown in ya.... 


trouble- what 2 min.... to find out you are a nobody. :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 16 2009, 04:04 AM~13903634
> *fail................
> *


fail like you in car clubs

:0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 15 2009, 09:11 AM~13895489
> *ok then lets get real. i read everything from this post & from your build. point blank your getting jacked. they took your kindness for weakness & fucked you. thats it. nothing else. im sure it will be done when he wants it to be done. not when he told you, not when you want it, when he wants it done. i was just fuckin around with the days, but hey maybe u dont want to be reminded your getting bent over. cool. good luck getting the car i hope its worth  215 days   :thumbsup: & bigtime i know your getting all wet thinking heres your chance to ask someone to show you there car. we know you like that line. ill show you my car when you show haze's car.
> *


 :0 ouch...................









sup haze.............everything cool??


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2009, 09:16 AM~13904700
> *and you bought it ... brings out the brown in ya....
> trouble- what 2 min.... to find out you are a nobody. :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 
*
****** STOP, YOUR MAKING YOURSELF LOOK EVEN MORE LIKE AN ASS!!!! YOUR STARTING TO SOUND AS PATHETIC AS VENGINA!!! GIVE IT UP RYAN!! OH, AND WHY YOU BANGIN ON .TODD FOR? YOU GOTTA BE IN A CLUB FIRST BEFORE YOU CAN GET KICKED OUT OF ONE!!! WHY DID THEY KICK YOU OUT OF UCE FOR SINCE YOU WANNA KEEP POPPING OFF AT THE FUCKEN MOUTH!! FUCK IT LET'S JUST THROW EVERYBODY'S FUCKEN DIRTY LAUNDRY OUT IN THE FUCKEN OPEN SO THAT WE CAN ALL HAVE A GOOD LAUGH AT YOU!!*

:0 :0 :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2009, 09:16 AM~13904700
> *and you bought it ... brings out the brown in ya....
> trouble- what 2 min.... to find out you are a nobody. :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: 
*
2 MINUTES OF SEARCHING THROUGH POSTS!!!! YOU ARE FUCKEN PATHETIC!!! NO WONDER WHY ALOT OF JENTE LAUGHS AT YOUR ASS!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## singlepumpking

The problem is he overbooks customers, gives cheap prices to try and beat out the competition [such as Rmays and other shops in the area] Then he holds onto the vehicle, does probably 20% of the work in the first couple weeks so you cars basically locked in, if you bitch at him basically you gonna get hacked. Everybody see's his customer service skills = POOR. This is a guy who should be answering phones or working in Midas doing oil changes. punch in , punch out. anything more than that is overloading his non multi-tasking brain.


Personally I would NOT Trust a shop with this quality of work.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 16 2009, 08:30 AM~13904771
> *:0 ouch...................
> sup haze.............everything cool??
> *


What's up bro? Long time. Yea, everything is cool.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2009, 09:18 AM~13904711
> *fail like you in car clubs
> 
> :0
> *


 :cheesy: exactly...kinda like you did in high school probably why you push dvd's


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 16 2009, 09:59 AM~13904943
> *:cheesy:  exactly...kinda like you did in high school probably why you push dvd's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1

i was wondering if i could get some prices?
i need  6  batts. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 16 2009, 12:23 PM~13906153
> *i was wondering if i could get some prices?
> i need  6  batts. thanks  :thumbsup:
> *


thats funny! :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 16 2009, 01:40 PM~13906259
> *thats funny!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

*THAT'S FUCKEN EMBARRASSING!!!!!! *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

thats what your mom said when you fell outta her!!!! backtrucker85


one man worrying about another man project is very gay.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

alot peeps talkin about me... who? better yet have them post up thier issues. you need to re check the history books son.


come on make me look stupid. ******* need to sart posting cars not garbage... funny how someone in a crew you talk about is gonna run a ip search on you....



im gunna guess your about5 15 and playing in your daddys den.

as for the dvds- aint worring about money real riders up here know i make them foe the love of the sport. I was just gunna do one. went so well ... on vol 6 and 7. without even trying. what have you done for your fellow riders........... Homies I know never heard of ya... but like you said freedom of speech... the floor is wide open..............


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:0 


> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 16 2009, 08:59 AM~13904943
> *:cheesy:  exactly...kinda like you did in high school probably why you push dvd's
> *


hey i made it to sixth grade :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2009, 03:28 PM~13906901
> *alot peeps talkin about me... who? better yet have them post up thier issues. you need to re check the history books son.
> come on make me look stupid.  ******* need to sart posting cars not garbage... funny how someone in a crew you talk about is gonna run a ip search on you....
> im gunna guess your about5 15 and playing in your daddys den.
> 
> as for the dvds- aint worring about money real riders up here know i make them foe the love of the sport. I was just gunna do one. went so well ... on vol 6 and 7. without even trying. what have you done for your fellow riders........... Homies I know never heard of ya... but like you said freedom of speech... the floor is wide open..............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*THIS BITCH MAKING A SOB STORY!!! KICK ROCKS ******!!!!*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

bring it. yes you are a sob story - gotcha.....now sucka


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2009, 03:46 PM~13906975
> *bring it. yes you are a sob story - gotcha.....now sucka
> *



*
RYAN QUITE TRYING TO ACT HARD BECAUSE WE ALL KNOW YOU AINT!!! THAT'S REAL TALK WHITE BOY!!!!!!!*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

dont call me by my name cause u dont know me -at first you was funny now you a punk, hows it feel- I been around hate along time... u r nothin
new. much respect to the real peeps ridin ,not lyin

ps not acting hard im acting tired of your yapper..

u are one negative girl-why?

post up pics or shut up

STOP COPYIN BIG SCOTTYS LINES... REAL TALK.


WE.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2009, 05:09 PM~13907393
> *dont call me by my name cause u dont know me -at first you was funny now you a punk, hows it feel- I been around hate along time... u r nothin
> new. much respect to the real peeps ridin ,not lyin
> 
> ps not acting hard im acting tired of your yapper..
> 
> u are one negative girl-why?
> 
> post up pics or shut up
> 
> STOP COPYIN BIG SCOTTYS LINES... REAL TALK.
> WE.... :thumbsdown:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*
BITCHASSCHRONICLES!!!!* :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WE GOT YOUR NAME BEN DOVER,

YOU ARE A MARK.

TODD GOOD LUCK WITH THIS ONE.... REAL CLUB MATERIAL HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

WHAT IT DO NW


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

*HEY BITCHASSCHRONICLES, WHERE YOU AT YOU FUCKEN MILK DUD!!!! COME OUT AND FIGHT LIKE A MAN, NOT LIKE THE FUCKEN PUSSY THAT YOU ARE!!!!*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

FIGHT- LETS HOP FIRST SO I CAN BUST YA TWICE. NOOOOOOBBBBOOODDDDDYYYYYYYYY!

YOUR GOT ENUFF ROOM IN HER DRIVE WAY


BEN DOVER????????????????????????????????????????


SOME PEOPLE ARE STARRING IN THE DVDS, SOME NERDS JUST WATCHIN THEM- WHICH ONE ARE YOU


CAN YOU MAKE UP A CAR TO CLAIM?????????????????

LETS US KNOW IF YOU EVER MAKE IT TO A SHOW


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

FIGHT- LETS HOP FIRST SO I CAN BUST YA TWICE. NOOOOOOBBBBOOODDDDDYYYYYYYYY!

YOUR GOT ENUFF ROOM IN HER DRIVE WAY


BEN DOVER????????????????????????????????????????


SOME PEOPLE ARE STARRING IN THE DVDS, SOME NERDS JUST WATCHIN THEM- WHICH ONE ARE YOU


CAN YOU MAKE UP A CAR TO CLAIM?????????????????

LETS US KNOW IF YOU EVER MAKE IT TO A SHOW


----------



## lincolnrider98

:biggrin: 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=9996691 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he did come back to see him but lil killa was no where to be found :roflmao: :roflmao: aint that a bitch


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 17 2009, 10:43 AM~13911830
> *FIGHT- LETS HOP FIRST SO I CAN BUST YA TWICE. NOOOOOOBBBBOOODDDDDYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> YOUR GOT ENUFF ROOM IN HER DRIVE WAY
> BEN DOVER????????????????????????????????????????
> SOME PEOPLE ARE STARRING IN THE DVDS, SOME NERDS JUST WATCHIN THEM- WHICH ONE ARE YOU
> CAN YOU MAKE UP A CAR TO CLAIM?????????????????
> 
> LETS US KNOW IF YOU EVER MAKE IT TO A SHOW
> *



*CRACKER PLEASE!!!! NO WONDER YOU GOT KICKED OUT OF UCE!!! YOU STILL HAVE NOT EVEN ANSWERED THE QUESTION BITCH!!!* :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

lil Benny u could not even make it in royal image... them cats hate u 2. wanna be...stop wasting my time.... tell your mom hello,

still waiting for all your potnas to jump in..u came up dry... 

I put in work for USO for 10 yrs idiot. i put in my time and i choose to walk away,, since i have met all kinds of cool cats from all over and from different crews. Iam happy where im at loser how bout u.goat mouth


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 17 2009, 02:15 PM~13912968
> *lil Benny u could not even make it in royal image... them cats hate u 2. wanna be...stop wasting my time.... tell your mom hello,
> 
> still waiting for all your potnas to jump in..u came up dry...
> 
> I put in work for USO for 10 yrs  idiot. i put in my time and i choose to walk away,, since i have met all kinds of cool cats from all over and from different crews. Iam happy where im at loser how bout u.goat mouth
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

*GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT FIRST BEFORE YOU TRY AND TALK SHIT CAPTAIN SAVE A HOE!!!*


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 17 2009, 10:21 AM~13911727
> *WE GOT YOUR NAME BEN DOVER,
> 
> YOU ARE A MARK.
> 
> TODD GOOD LUCK WITH THIS ONE.... REAL CLUB MATERIAL HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> WHAT IT DO NW
> *



what the fuck are you talkin about :uh:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2009, 03:12 PM~13906803
> *thats what your mom said when you fell outta her!!!! backtrucker85
> one man worrying about another man project is very gay.
> *



one man taking 7 months for an install is insane

one man supporting the man taking 7 months plus for an install is astonishing

i suggest you reevaluate your priority's from me and bumper


----------



## BIGKILLA503

OK LETS SEE HERE, ILL JUST ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS OR INTERESETS IN RANDOM ORDER.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2009, 08:37 PM~13869124
> *I here that, I have 6 employees and we are doing a full frame and chrome undies,2 pump show set-up hardlined,paint motor to match,color match belly....................................
> Going on 3 weeks ,just got chrome on sunday nite. Here is where we are today, Just finished rack , complete the install 2marow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another full frame and set-up ,leaving today to go home, 2 week job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be soon. Caleb wont let me get the best of him????
> *


ALRIGHT YOUR FAST YOU GOT ALOT OF EMPLOYEES WOW YOUR GREAT :uh: 
THATS WHAT THE FUCK YOUR SUPPOSED TO BE DOING?AS THE BIGGEST PARTS DISTRIBUTOR.
I AINT EVEN DOIN HYDROS MUCH ANYMORE, NO ONE OUT HERE DOING IT LIKE THAT. IM JUST GETTING BACK TO MY OWN SHIT, UNLESS SOMEONE IS SERIOUS. THE 64 LOOKS GOOD BY THE WAY.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 14 2009, 07:49 PM~13890507
> *Although, I appreciate everyones concern, just back the F up!!!
> 
> Mister "counter guy", knock it off!!!  It was funny the first couple times, but know its just plain annoying!  Getting your post count up is cool, but cant you find another thread to do it in?
> 
> There are unforseen circumstances that you all have no idea about, so if you dont know then move on.
> 
> The car will be ready REAL soon.
> 
> SO BACK THE FUCK UP HATERS!
> *


CANT LET THEM GET TO YOU HOMIE


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 14 2009, 08:12 PM~13890813
> *Caleb, this is Nacho, I have to go do some work in Oregon next month, so i'll be there a month from today. I'll see you in your shop. P.S. give me a phone call tonight, I work friday-sunday, so I don't pick up my phone on those three days. Please give me a call tonight if you are reading this.
> *


SEE YOU THEN HOMIE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 13 2009, 08:22 PM~13879501
> *FUCKING RAINING IN YAKS TOO..................
> LUUUUCCCCKYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 15 2009, 09:11 AM~13895489
> *ok then lets get real. i read everything from this post & from your build. point blank your getting jacked. they took your kindness for weakness & fucked you. thats it. nothing else. im sure it will be done when he wants it to be done. not when he told you, not when you want it, when he wants it done. i was just fuckin around with the days, but hey maybe u dont want to be reminded your getting bent over. cool. good luck getting the car i hope its worth  215 days   :thumbsup: & bigtime i know your getting all wet thinking heres your chance to ask someone to show you there car. we know you like that line. ill show you my car when you show haze's car.
> *


FIRST OFF FROM THE BEGINNING THERE WAS NEVER NO RUSH, ARE YOU THAT STUPID YOU WOULD THINK WE HAVE WORKED ON HIS CAR 215 DAY?I DONT THINK SO.THE CAR SHOW ARE COMING AND HE WILL HAVE HIS CAR THATS ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW.
IMMA LEAVE THE UNVIELING UP TO RYAN THE OWNER , BUT HERE IS A TASTE, SO LETS SEE YOUR CAR BIIIOTTTTCHHHHHH.
YOUR LAME HOMIE,GET A FUCKEN LIFE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 15 2009, 05:38 PM~13899856
> *we know you like that line. ill show you my car when you show haze's car.[/U]
> :rofl:
> *



DONT DIG A HOLE FOR YOUR SELF.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 15 2009, 05:38 PM~13899856
> *we know you like that line. ill show you my car when you show haze's car.[/U]
> :rofl:
> *



BY THE WAY THE ONLY THING THATS FUNNY TO ME IS THAT CAR IN YOUR AVITAR.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 17 2009, 07:30 PM~13915614
> *FIRST OFF FROM THE BEGINNING THERE WAS NEVER NO RUSH, ARE YOU THAT STUPID YOU WOULD THINK WE HAVE WORKED ON HIS CAR 215 DAY?I DONT THINK SO.THE CAR SHOW ARE COMING AND HE WILL HAVE HIS CAR THATS ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW.
> IMMA LEAVE THE UNVIELING UP TO RYAN THE OWNER , BUT HERE IS A TASTE, SO LETS SEE YOUR CAR  BIIIOTTTTCHHHHHH.
> YOUR LAME HOMIE,GET A FUCKEN LIFE.
> *


pic no worky 

post all the pics you have bro!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 16 2009, 05:25 AM~13903682
> *no need to try to defend someone thats had your car since ancient times and gave you false promises. i absoulutly understand why your defending basically because he still has your shit.I bet any amount of money when you get your car back youll never even want to speak with that man again let along going back to him.talkin shit isnt the best idea when someone has your shit.had i not done my home work i would of been in the same boat as you.not talkin shit just saying it as it is.
> *


NO ONE ASKED FOR YOUR LIP SERVICE, YOU DONT LEARN DO YOU.
GET A REAL CAR AND GROW UP BEFORE YOU OPEN YOUR MOUTH AGAIN.


PS. IF YOU WAS ACTING LIKE THAT OVER HERE HOMIE ID HAVE YOUR BITCH ASS ITCHING MY FEET AFTER WORK.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by lincolnrider98_@May 17 2009, 11:15 AM~13912008
> *:biggrin:
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=9996691 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> he did come back to see him but lil killa was no where to be found  :roflmao:  :roflmao: aint that a bitch
> *


CAR WASNT TOGETHER,STILL ISNT, YOU WANNA HOP IM RIGHT HERE IN WASHINGTON,
WHAT DO YOU WANNA DO? I HAVE A SINGLE PUMP FOR YOU!!
COME TELL ME THAT LIL KILLA SHIT WHEN YOU SEE ME TO HOMIE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 16 2009, 03:05 PM~13906774
> *:uh:
> 
> THAT'S FUCKEN EMBARRASSING!!!!!!
> *


NAH HOMIE YOU ARE SERIOUSLY, 
JUST LIKE THE 3 OR 4 TIMES YOUR PUNK ASS CALLED ASKING FOR PARTS, WHICH WE NEVER SOLD YOU BECAUSE I COULD SMELL THE BITCH IN YOU OVER THE PHONE.

SAY WHAT YOU WANT I MEAN YOU ARE FUNNY,POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR.
OR A PICTURE OF YOUR BITCH ASS SO WE CAL GET A GOOD LAUGH.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

whats up with todd and bengi - who the fuck r they where they come from- better yet how 2 get rid of them...


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@May 16 2009, 09:39 AM~13904837
> *The problem is he overbooks customers, gives cheap prices to try and beat out the competition [such as Rmays and other shops in the area] Then he holds onto the vehicle, does probably 20% of the work in the first couple weeks so you cars basically locked in, if you bitch at him basically you gonna get hacked. Everybody see's his customer service skills = POOR.  This is a guy who should be answering phones or working in Midas doing oil changes. punch in , punch out. anything more than that is overloading his non multi-tasking brain.
> Personally I would NOT Trust a shop with this quality of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK HOMIE HAVE YOU WORKED HERE BEFORE? DAMN YOU KNOW EXACTLY HOW IT GOES AROUND HERE. AND THAT CAR WAS THE ONLY ONE THE GUYS MOM CALLED ME ABOUT!! OH YOU KNEW THAT TOO HUH. GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE WITH THAT SHIT, WE HAVE DONE A GANG OF QUALITY RIDES OVER THE YEARS HOMIE, CARS OUT HERE HITTING BUMPER WITH SAME FRAMES FOR 5 YEARS AND MORE STILL..NOT EVERY ONE HAS ALOT TO SPEND AND WE TRY TO ACCOMADATE SOME PEOPLE HOW EVER WE CAN.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BENJI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

OK GUYS THE FLOOR IS OPEN AGAIN, HAVE AT IT


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 17 2009, 08:21 PM~13915502
> *WHATS UP HOMIE!
> *


CHILLING DOG, WORKING ON MY LAC STILL, CANT RUSH SHIT WHEN SHIT IS GETTING DONE RIGHT
HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS COME OUT FOR THE UCE FATHERS DAY SHOW ON JUNE 21 ST.
KEEP DOING YOUR THANG PLAYER


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995+May 17 2009, 08:34 PM~13915660-->
> 
> 
> 
> pic no worky
> 
> post all the pics you have bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS GOOD HAZE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 17 2009, 08:53 PM~13915919
> *whats up with todd and bengi - who the fuck r they where they come from- better yet how 2 get rid of them...
> *


WHATS CRACKING RYAN


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 17 2009, 08:28 PM~13916274
> *CHILLING DOG, WORKING ON MY LAC STILL, CANT RUSH SHIT WHEN SHIT IS GETTING DONE RIGHTHOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS COME OUT FOR THE UCE FATHERS DAY SHOW ON JUNE 21 ST.
> KEEP DOING YOUR THANG PLAYER
> *


THATS TRUE UCE!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 17 2009, 08:13 PM~13915385
> *OK LETS SEE HERE, ILL JUST ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS OR INTERESETS IN RANDOM ORDER.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 17 2009, 08:29 PM~13916284
> *WHATS GOOD HAZE
> 
> *



not much bro, just chillin before I go to work the grave shift tomorrow


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO+May 17 2009, 09:30 PM~13916299-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS TRUE UCE!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-haze1995_@May 17 2009, 09:33 PM~13916325
> *not much bro, just chillin before I go to work the grave shift tomorrow
> *


COOL COOL, GRAVE YARD COOL IN THIS HEAT
MOSES IS CREEPING UP FAST


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 17 2009, 08:31 PM~13915632
> *DONT DIG A HOLE FOR YOUR SELF.
> *



WTF does that mean, I am commenting on a funny ass statement.Listen I read this shit because its comedy, I dont get tough on the internet. So don't either. I aint on here to talk shit about you, your business, or anything else. I think all this is comedy, i am really hoping to see a nice ride, because you seem to THINK it is tighter than what I have. Which is funny, because we have never met, and you dont know what I have. And for the second time I dont care what others think or say, I know I built a nice car . Dude quit sweating all the stuff that aint even directed to you. It was a funny statement, period. Not shit talking or stirring up stuff.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 17 2009, 08:34 PM~13916332
> *U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> COOL COOL,  GRAVE YARD COOL IN THIS HEAT
> MOSES IS CREEPING UP FAST
> *



Congrats on hookin up with a UCE!

I hate workin nights, but it gives space where its needed sometimes. Just hope its not for long.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 17 2009, 08:51 PM~13915882
> *NAH HOMIE YOU ARE SERIOUSLY,
> JUST LIKE THE 3 OR 4 TIMES YOUR PUNK ASS CALLED ASKING FOR PARTS, WHICH WE NEVER SOLD YOU BECAUSE I COULD SMELL THE BITCH IN YOU OVER THE PHONE.
> 
> SAY WHAT YOU WANT I MEAN YOU ARE FUNNY,POST A PICTURE OF YOUR CAR.
> OR A PICTURE OF YOUR BITCH ASS SO WE CAL GET A GOOD LAUGH.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AIN'T NOBODY WAN'T TO BY PART FROM YOUR RAGGEDY ASS SHOP!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

*OH AND ONE MORE THING BEFORE I HEAD OUT!!!

FUCK THE NORTHWEST AND ALL THE BITCHES UP THERE!!!*


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 17 2009, 08:36 PM~13915681
> *NO ONE ASKED FOR YOUR LIP SERVICE, YOU DONT LEARN DO YOU.
> GET A REAL CAR AND GROW UP BEFORE YOU OPEN YOUR MOUTH AGAIN.
> PS. IF YOU WAS ACTING LIKE THAT OVER HERE HOMIE ID HAVE YOUR BITCH ASS ITCHING MY FEET AFTER WORK.
> *



im sorry i dont have a ''real car'' ya know the type that gets stuck :uh: im gonna have to work on that


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 18 2009, 07:23 AM~13918571
> *im sorry i dont have a ''real car'' ya know the type that gets stuck  :uh:  im gonna have to work on that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 17 2009, 08:30 PM~13915614
> *FIRST OFF FROM THE BEGINNING THERE WAS NEVER NO RUSH, ARE YOU THAT STUPID YOU WOULD THINK WE HAVE WORKED ON HIS CAR 215 DAY?I DONT THINK SO.THE CAR SHOW ARE COMING AND HE WILL HAVE HIS CAR THATS ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW.
> IMMA LEAVE THE UNVIELING UP TO RYAN THE OWNER , BUT HERE IS A TASTE, SO LETS SEE YOUR CAR  BIIIOTTTTCHHHHHH.
> YOUR LAME HOMIE,GET A FUCKEN LIFE.
> *


since you put up that pic. heres mine.
tinypic.com" you fail at putting up pics kinda like finishing customers cars on time.com tp://i44.></a> biiiotttchhhhhh


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 18 2009, 08:20 AM~13919105
> *since you put up that pic. heres mine.
> tinypic.com" you fail at putting up pics kinda like finishing customers cars on time.com tp://i44.></a> biiiotttchhhhhh
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAMN BRO, YOU OFF THE CHAIN 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by remione1_@May 18 2009, 08:20 AM~13919105
> *since you put up that pic. heres mine.
> tinypic.com" you fail at putting up pics kinda like finishing customers cars on time.com tp://i44.></a> biiiotttchhhhhh
> *



:roflmao: walls are closen in on ya huh killa.....  breath easy


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 17 2009, 11:39 PM~13917387
> *Congrats on hookin up with a UCE!
> 
> I hate workin nights, but it gives space where its needed sometimes.  Just hope its not for long.
> *


THANKS DOG, UCE HAS BEEN REAL GOOD TO ME, COULDNT ASK FOR ANYTHANG BETTER, WE ALL FAMILY
SPACE IS GOOD, I WORKED NIGHTS FOR A COUPLE YEARS GETS OLD FAST!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 18 2009, 09:14 AM~13919523
> *:roflmao:  walls are closen in on ya huh killa.....   breath easy
> *


you got me fucked up kid.
i got whips punk you got 1 bitch as regal.QUIT IT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 18 2009, 08:28 AM~13919145
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> DAMN BRO, YOU OFF THE CHAIN
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP BENJI :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
BENJI,HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 18 2009, 09:14 AM~13919523
> *UH LIKE I LIVE BY THE EAST SIDE BUT NOT REALLY IN THE EAST SIDE. BIG KILLA HOW CAN I BE DOWN. I LOVE YOUR STYLE,YOUR A REAL GANGSTER WIT THIS SHIT.
> *


relax kid,your trying to hard.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 18 2009, 08:28 AM~13919145
> *
> 
> DAMN BRO, YOU OFF THE CHAIN ,I WISH MY KIDS COULD GROW UP AND BE LIKE YOU,YOUR A SUPERSTAR, BIG KILLA YOUR THE SHIT MAN. IM REALLY A NERD SO I FEEL COMFORTABLE BEHIND A SCREEN,I DONT HAVE A LOWRIDER EITHER BRO DONT TELL ANYONE.
> 
> 
> *


damn benji getting all emotional and shit. BENJI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 18 2009, 08:12 PM~13926828
> *WHATS UP BENJI  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> BENJI,HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*YOUR FUCKEN RETARDED JUST LIKE YOU LOOK!!! GET THE NAME RIGHT THEN TALK SHIT!!!!*

:0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 18 2009, 08:34 PM~13927204
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOUR FUCKEN RETARDED JUST LIKE YOU LOOK!!! GET THE NAME RIGHT THEN TALK SHIT!!!!
> 
> :0  :0
> *


B-E-N-G-I :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BENJI HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
YOUR MOM LOOKS FUNNY. BENJI HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:uh: you fucking walt disney movie..


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 18 2009, 08:53 PM~13927500
> *:uh: you fucking walt disney movie..
> *


WHATS CRACKING RYAN
DO YOUR THANG HOMMIE
DONT LET THE ASS CLOWNS GET TO U
ONE LOVE

U KNOOOOOOOOW IV LIFE


----------



## haze1995

:wave:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 18 2009, 08:15 PM~13926880
> *relax kid,your trying to hard.
> *



QUOTE(.TODD @ May 18 2009, 09:14 AM) 
UH LIKE I LIVE BY THE EAST SIDE BUT NOT REALLY IN THE EAST SIDE. BIG KILLA HOW CAN I BE DOWN. I LOVE YOUR STYLE,YOUR A REAL GANGSTER WIT THIS SHIT.


relax kid,your trying to hard. 

:scrutinize: wtf i didnt say that someone better stop taking my quotes and changing the words


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 18 2009, 08:00 PM~13927633
> *WHATS CRACKING RYAN
> DO YOUR THANG HOMMIE
> DONT LET THE ASS CLOWNS GET TO U
> ONE LOVE
> 
> U KNOOOOOOOOW  IV LIFE
> *


BRUSHIN EM OFF SINCE 1995 BOSS- NO WORRIES  


NEVER UNDERSTAND HATERS ON THE INTERNUT :uh: 

KEEP THEM USO STANDARDS HIGH HOMIE.

OGS NO WHAT REALLY IS HOT AND WHAT REALLY IS NOT.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 19 2009, 07:33 AM~13931676
> *BRUSHIN EM OFF SINCE 1995 BOSS- NO WORRIES
> NEVER UNDERSTAND HATERS ON THE INTERNUT :uh:
> 
> KEEP THEM USO STANDARDS HIGH HOMIE.
> 
> OGS NO WHAT REALLY IS HOT AND WHAT REALLY IS NOT.
> *


u knoooow, THATS WHY I AM NOT WIORRIED ABOUT THE HATERS BRO
INTERNET BANGING IS NOT THE BUSINESS
TELL U THE TRUTH I THINK THIS CAT SAYING FUCK THE NORTHWEST
REALLY SHOULD GET THAT ATTITUDE IN CHECK, IF HE CAME OUT HERE WE WOULD BE COOL WITH HIM, WE STAY HUMBLE, WE DONT HATE
I DONT KNOW WHAT HIS NW BEEF IS BUT THERES A LOT OF CATS THAT HAVENT DONE SHIT TO HIM FOR HIM TO BE THAT WAY
REAL TALK,  
U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW USO IV LIFE


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 19 2009, 11:19 AM~13934161
> *u knoooow,  THATS WHY I AM NOT WIORRIED ABOUT THE HATERS BRO
> INTERNET BANGING IS NOT THE BUSINESS
> TELL U THE TRUTH I THINK THIS CAT SAYING FUCK THE NORTHWEST
> REALLY SHOULD GET THAT ATTITUDE IN CHECK, IF HE CAME OUT HERE WE WOULD BE COOL WITH HIM, WE STAY HUMBLE, WE DONT HATE
> I DONT KNOW WHAT HIS NW BEEF IS BUT THERES A LOT OF CATS THAT HAVENT DONE SHIT TO HIM FOR HIM TO BE THAT WAY
> REAL TALK,
> U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW    USO IV LIFE
> *



x2 not sure what his beef is with the NW but i guess theirs gotta be some history but thats just my 2


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 19 2009, 03:20 PM~13937235
> *x2 not sure what his beef is with the NW but i guess theirs gotta be some history but thats just my 2
> *


yeah he should take it up with the PERSON not the NW, my .02 cents too
but you are right


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

MORE LIKE HISTORY WITH A MENTAL ILLNESS.. ON THE REAL.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 19 2009, 05:18 PM~13938594
> *MORE LIKE HISTORY WITH A MENTAL ILLNESS.. ON THE REAL.
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin: WHATS GOOD


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

AND YOU KEEP POSTIN AND TALKIN BOUT GUYS... 

YOUR SPENT. NOW GO TO BED


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 19 2009, 10:13 PM~13942895
> *AND YOU KEEP POSTIN AND TALKIN BOUT GUYS...
> 
> YOUR SPENT. NOW GO TO BED
> *





FORUM IS CLOSED :uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 19 2009, 11:14 PM~13942907
> *FORUM IS CLOSED :uh:
> *


*GAYDERCHRONICLES*


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

why dont you post up in the mid west topic anymore -thats were you live.... NW Nobody.go find herbie the bug and make another movie benji

herbie goes bananas 2- ans shoves it up your azz.. let us now if you ever come back this way... w/o your mommy.

todd even distancing him self- YOU ARE KING OF THE ASS CLOWN.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 20 2009, 06:37 AM~13944453
> *why dont you post up in the mid west topic anymore -thats were you live.... NW Nobody.go find herbie the bug and make another movie benji
> 
> herbie goes bananas 2- ans shoves it up your azz.. let us now if you ever come back this way... w/o your mommy.
> 
> todd even distancing him self-  YOU ARE KING OF THE ASS CLOWN.
> *



DUDE FOR REAL!! STFU ALREADY BITCH!!! YOUR A FUCKEN JOKE ALONG WITH YOUR DVD'S :0


----------



## haze1995

uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 20 2009, 07:47 AM~13945498
> *DUDE FOR REAL!! STFU ALREADY BITCH!!! YOUR A FUCKEN JOKE ALONG WITH YOUR DVD'S  :0
> *


eh big vato you got it homes. cool ese.

oh wait your name is benji- burnout wetto hahahaha


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:biggrin: :cheesy:  


> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 27 2009, 10:13 AM~13407597
> *WE HAVE  NOT MET IN PERSON BUT I DID ORDER SOME VIDS FROM YOU WHEN I WAS OUT THERE ON THE WEST COAST BEFORE I MOVED TO THE EAST COAST   I GOT TO SAY... YOUR VIDS ARE THE SHIT HOMIE
> *



:biggrin:  :0 :biggrin: :angry: 


hahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahhaha :uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES+May 20 2009, 02:31 PM~13949145-->
> 
> 
> 
> eh big vato you got it homes. cool ese.
> 
> oh wait your name is benji- burnout wetto hahahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 20 2009, 02:38 PM~13949205
> *  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> :biggrin:    :0  :biggrin:  :angry:
> hahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahhaha :uh:
> *



*EPIC FAIL AND I AINT EVER ORDERED THEM WACK DVD'S!!!! YOU IN THE OTHER FORUMS TRYING TO PULL SOME MIAMI VICE SHIT TALKING BOUT"I GOT CASH FOR PEOPLE WITH INFO ON ME" YOU ARE A FUCKEN STRAIGHT UP WHITE BITCH!!! REAL SHIT LEVA!!!*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 27 2009, 10:13 AM~13407597
> *WE HAVE  NOT MET IN PERSON BUT I DID ORDER SOME VIDS FROM YOU WHEN I WAS OUT THERE ON THE WEST COAST BEFORE I MOVED TO THE EAST COAST   I GOT TO SAY... YOUR VIDS ARE THE SHIT HOMIE
> *




no shit.... everything out your retard mouth is off


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 20 2009, 03:19 PM~13949574
> *no shit.... everything out of my mouth is bullshit. Oh, did I mention that i suck dick for free??
> *



:uh: :uh: 

*YOU GOT ISSUES ***!!!*


----------



## B_A_RIDER

Yall already know my little bitch benji aint never gonna spend another day of his life up here in the northwest, THATS WHY he talks so much shit cuz he thinks we dont know anybody that can reach out and touch his pretty little ass out there in po dunk fucking south carolina or whatever (you hillbilly cock sucker I know them good ol' boys love your sloppy little brown ass). The little hoe and his primered regal on bolt on's got kicked out of Royal Image for being a loud mouth punk motherfuckin hoe cake bitch that makes everything he associates with look like herpes on a dead dog's ass hole. benji the northwest wont have you so parade up and down mainstreet screaming fuck the northwest, im sure the 22 people that live in your hick town will get a kick out of your temper tantrum  

WHAT IT DO KILLA?? HOW BOUT IT RYAN??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

MUCH LUV B A... SEE YOU SOON BRO.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

whats good UCE's


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 20 2009, 04:13 PM~13950035
> *Yall already know my little bitch benji aint never gonna spend another day of his life up here in the northwest, THATS WHY he talks so much shit cuz he thinks we dont know anybody that can reach out and touch his pretty little ass out there in po dunk fucking south carolina or whatever (you hillbilly cock sucker I know them good ol' boys love your sloppy little brown ass). The little hoe and his primered regal on bolt on's got kicked out of Royal Image for being a loud mouth punk motherfuckin hoe cake bitch that makes everything he associates with look like herpes on a dead dog's ass hole. benji the northwest wont have you so parade up and down mainstreet screaming fuck the northwest, im sure the 22 people that live in your hick town will get a kick out of your temper tantrum
> 
> WHAT IT DO KILLA?? HOW BOUT IT RYAN??
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

BITCH ASS RIDER YOUR FULL OF SHIT!!! PRIMERED REGAL AND BOLTS ONE HAHAHAHA YOU MUST BE THINKING OF YOUR PIECE OF SHIT!!!! AND ONCE AGAIN GET THE NAME RIGHT THEN TALK SHIT YOU FUCKEN ****!!!! YOU TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE ME BUT YET I WAS JUST UP THERE 3 WEEKS AGO YOU FUCKEN RETARDED PUTO!!! SHOW'S HOW MUCH YOU KNOW YOU FUCKEN RETARDED PIECE OF SHIT!!! WHO EVER SAID I WAS BROWN PUTO? 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 20 2009, 04:33 PM~13950201
> *MUCH LUV B A... SEE YOU SOON BRO.
> *



*
VALES VERGA!!!*


----------



## B_A_RIDER

boy you wasnt up here cuz I woulda smelt bitch in the air you little pathological lier... and I did get the name right benji you fuckin car club flunky


----------



## haze1995

post some pics Caleb


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 20 2009, 09:50 PM~13953572
> *post some pics Caleb
> *


x2 i wanna see the caddy


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 20 2009, 09:31 PM~13953324
> *boy you wasnt up here cuz I woulda smelt bitch in the air you little pathological lier... and I did get the name right benji you fuckin car club flunky
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: 

*YEAH, I WAS UP THERE THANKS TO YOUR GIRL!! SHE SAID YOU HAD A LITTLE DICK SO I HAD TO LAY THE PIPER!!!

CAR CLUB FLUNKY HUH?? YOU AIN'T GOT THE SLIGHTEST IDEA!!! YOU STARTING TO SOUND JUST LIKE KILLA!!!
*

:0 :0 :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 20 2009, 09:50 PM~13953572
> *post some pics Caleb
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

85 regal hahahahahahahahahahaaaa

sliced and diced like benjiihanas


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 20 2009, 09:50 PM~13953572
> *post some pics Caleb
> *


?????? Some pics, polaroid, sketch, drawing something


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 21 2009, 08:08 AM~13956544
> *85 regal hahahahahahahahahahaaaa
> sliced and diced like benjiihanas
> *




:scrutinize: was that an insult towards me?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 21 2009, 08:56 AM~13957504
> *:scrutinize:  was that an insult towards me?
> *


no sir.. big ben-


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 21 2009, 09:56 AM~13957504
> *:scrutinize:  was that an insult towards me?
> *


naw bro, u got ryan alll wrong hommie, he a good cat we been friends awhile and he is good people


----------



## B_A_RIDER

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 21 2009, 01:50 AM~13955435
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> YEAH, I WAS UP THERE THANKS TO YOUR GIRL!! SHE SAID YOU HAD A LITTLE DICK SO I HAD TO LAY THE PIPER!!!
> 
> CAR CLUB FLUNKY HUH?? YOU AIN'T GOT THE SLIGHTEST IDEA!!! YOU STARTING TO SOUND JUST LIKE KILLA!!!
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 21 2009, 01:35 PM~13959833
> *naw bro, u got ryan alll wrong hommie, he a good cat we been friends awhile and he is good people
> *



  dont really know him we got into it a lil bit ago but nothing serious i guess hes just tryin to stand on his own two thats cool its celeb thats acts a little :loco: i got nothing but respect for ppl that got respect for me,dont know ryan but if he respects me he will get the same in return thats what a man does on the other hand some ppl just act like dicks sometimes


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

DONT GOT TIME 4 PROBLEMS.

THX FOR THE KIND WORDS STEVE.. KEEP BEING A CLASS ACT.

I DONT BUST ON PEOPLE I DONT KNOW. WHEN I ACT UP ITS GENERALLY FORCED.. BY INGORANCE. I CANT SAY I RESPECT YOU CAUSE I DONT KNOW YOU, BUT I HAVE NO PROBLEMS EITHER!!


ALL I CAN RECOMMEND IS WORRY ABOUT WHAT YOUR DOING - NOT SO MUCH OTHERS.

BENJI- IS NOW DONE . NO BODY WANTS HIS LAME ASS. BUT HE MADE THE BED HE SLEEPS IN... IF IS MOM DIDNT ALREADY.


THE LOVE THE N.W. BORN AND RAISED-


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 21 2009, 04:28 PM~13961776
> *DONT GOT TIME 4 PROBLEMS.
> 
> THX FOR THE KIND WORDS STEVE.. KEEP BEING A CLASS ACT.
> 
> I DONT BUST ON PEOPLE I DONT KNOW. WHEN I ACT UP ITS GENERALLY FORCED.. BY INGORANCE. I CANT SAY I RESPECT YOU CAUSE I DONT KNOW YOU, BUT I HAVE NO PROBLEMS EITHER!!
> ALL I CAN RECOMMEND IS WORRY ABOUT WHAT YOUR DOING - NOT SO MUCH OTHERS.
> 
> BENJI- IS NOW DONE . NO BODY WANTS HIS LAME ASS. BUT HE MADE THE BED HE SLEEPS IN... IF IS MOM DIDNT ALREADY.
> THE LOVE THE N.W. BORN AND RAISED-
> *




*WE DON'T SPEAK QUEER MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!*


----------



## TwOtYme

fuck the Northwest????


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 21 2009, 05:07 PM~13962143
> *fuck the Northwest
> *


*
CO-SIGNED FOR TRUTH!!*


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 21 2009, 07:19 PM~13962798
> *
> CO-SIGNED FOR TRUTH!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 21 2009, 07:19 PM~13962798
> *
> CO-SIGNED FOR TRUTH!!
> *


Man FUCK this PUTO!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 21 2009, 07:05 PM~13963201
> *Man FUCK this PUTO!!!!
> *



THAT'S THE **** IN YOU TALKING


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 21 2009, 08:07 PM~13964596
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


hopfully i can get a peak at your ride when im over there 2morrow


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 21 2009, 04:28 PM~13961776
> *DONT GOT TIME 4 PROBLEMS.
> 
> THX FOR THE KIND WORDS STEVE.. KEEP BEING A CLASS ACT.
> I DONT BUST ON PEOPLE I DONT KNOW. WHEN I ACT UP ITS GENERALLY FORCED.. BY INGORANCE. I CANT SAY I RESPECT YOU CAUSE I DONT KNOW YOU, BUT I HAVE NO PROBLEMS EITHER!!
> ALL I CAN RECOMMEND IS WORRY ABOUT WHAT YOUR DOING - NOT SO MUCH OTHERS.
> 
> BENJI- IS NOW DONE . NO BODY WANTS HIS LAME ASS. BUT HE MADE THE BED HE SLEEPS IN... IF IS MOM DIDNT ALREADY.
> THE LOVE THE N.W. BORN AND RAISED-
> *


THANKS DOG :biggrin: I APPRICIATE THE KIND WORDS :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 21 2009, 07:05 PM~13963201
> *Man FUCK this PUTO!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 21 2009, 03:27 PM~13961128
> *    dont really know him we got into it a lil bit ago but nothing serious i guess hes just tryin to stand on his own two thats cool its celeb thats acts a little  :loco:  i got nothing but respect for ppl that got respect for me,dont know ryan but if he respects me he will get the same in return thats what a man does on the other hand some ppl just act like dicks sometimes
> *


WELL SAID BRO, I KNOW WHAT U MEAN I JUST WANTED YOU TO KNOW HES 
GOOD PEOPLE, CALEBS ALWAYS BEEN COOL TO ME


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 21 2009, 08:33 PM~13964857
> *hopfully i can get a peak at your ride when im over there 2morrow
> *


that would be great! :0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 21 2009, 10:23 PM~13965362
> *that would be great!  :0
> *


whens it coming home homie have you seen any pics n shit of it yet


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 21 2009, 09:24 PM~13965376
> *whens it coming home homie have you seen any pics n shit of it yet
> *


No pics, and Im told this weekend.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 18 2009, 02:43 AM~13917880
> *OH AND ONE MORE THING BEFORE I HEAD OUT!!!
> 
> FUCK THE NORTHWEST AND ALL THE BITCHES UP THERE!!!
> *


When you say FUCK THE NW, you are basically calling out just about every major car club in lowriding, because they all have chapters up here. Probably not a smart move on your part, considering the game is built on RESPECT!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@May 21 2009, 09:33 PM~13964857
> *hopfully i can get a peak at your ride when im over there 2morrow
> *



take pics because we know killa wont :cheesy:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 22 2009, 05:07 AM~13967315
> *take pics because we know killa wont :cheesy:
> *


Pics would be cool.

Actually, my car in my driveway would be better


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13965602
> *When you say FUCK THE NW, you are basically calling out just about every major car club in lowriding, because they all have chapters up here.  Probably not a smart move on your part, considering the game is built on RESPECT!
> *


  TRUE THAT UCE


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13965602
> *When you say FUCK THE NW, you are basically calling out just about every major car club in lowriding, because they all have chapters up here.  Probably not a smart move on your part, considering the game is built on RESPECT!
> *



*FUCK RESPECING THE NW!!!*


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

*FUCK RESPECTING THE NW!!!*


:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TwOtYme

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85+May 21 2009, 07:19 PM~13962798-->
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Iamma bitch CO-SIGNED FOR TRUTH!!*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 08:05 PM~13963201
> *Man FUCK this PUTO!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real talk!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BACKBUMPER85_@May 22 2009, 10:56 AM~13969164
> *FUCK Iamma get fucked up when I come to THE NW!!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

its to bad benji is such a hater im sure the northwest is really hurting now that we dont got his primered regal on bolt ons reppin for us


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 22 2009, 10:30 AM~13969520
> *:0
> real talk!
> :yessad:
> *


I WAS JUST UP THERE NOT TO LONG AGO PUTO AND NOTHING HAPPENED!!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: AND ONCE AGAIN FUCK THE NORTHWEST!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 22 2009, 11:12 AM~13970006
> *its to bad benji is such a hater im sure the northwest is really hurting now that we dont got his primered regal on bolt ons reppin for us
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: WHAT'S UP BITCH ASS RIDER???

:wave: :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 22 2009, 10:26 AM~13970196
> *I WAS JUST UP THERE NOT TO LONG AGO PUTO AND NOTHING HAPPENED!!!
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  AND ONCE AGAIN FUCK THE NORTHWEST!!!!
> *



bet something will happen if you and your mom comes back. bolts ons


B A you kill me dog!!!  ****** doesnt even know what color he is.....


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 22 2009, 01:09 PM~13971327
> *bet something will happen if you and your mom comes back. bolts ons
> B A you kill me dog!!!   ****** doesnt even know what color he is.....
> *



YEAH, I WANNA BE A DUMB WHITE BOY JUST LIKE YOU :uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 22 2009, 09:56 AM~13969164
> *FUCK RESPECTING THE NW!!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: ISNT IT GETTING OLD YET?
GIVE IT A REST ALREADY
NO ONE CARES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 22 2009, 01:26 PM~13971470
> *:uh: ISNT IT GETTING OLD YET?
> GIVE IT A REST ALREADY
> NO ONE CARES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*
THEN WHY THE FUCK IS YOUR BITCH RYAN ACTING LIKE A LITTLE HOE JUST BECAUSE HE GOT CLOWNED ON? I COULD GIVE 2 SHITS ABOUT THE FUCKEN NORTHWEST!!! REALLY, WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT A PLACE WHERE IT CONTENTLY RAINS AND IS SO FUCKEN DEPRESSING? YOU GOTTA BE A SICK IN THE FUCKEN HEAD TO WANNA LIVE IN THAT JOINT!!!!*


----------



## TwOtYme

Joint...... :cheesy:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 22 2009, 02:21 PM~13971894
> *Joint...... :cheesy:
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

do u have any friends?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 22 2009, 01:35 PM~13971521
> *
> 
> THEN WHY THE FUCK IS YOUR BITCH RYAN ACTING LIKE A LITTLE HOE JUST BECAUSE HE GOT CLOWNED ON? I COULD GIVE 2 SHITS ABOUT THE FUCKEN NORTHWEST!!! REALLY, WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT A PLACE WHERE IT CONTENTLY RAINS AND IS SO FUCKEN DEPRESSING? YOU GOTTA BE A SICK IN THE FUCKEN HEAD TO WANNA LIVE IN THAT JOINT!!!!
> *


IF YOU GOT BEEF WITH ONE OR TWO CATS THAN WHY SAY FUCK THE NORTHWEST, RYAN IS A HOMMIE ALWAYS BEEN COOL WITH ME, IF U HAVE BEEF WITH HIM THATS YOU AND HIS BUSINESS NOT MINE, THATS WHY I DONT APPRICIATE THE FUCK THE NORTHWEST, I HATE CATS OUT EAST BUT I DO NT DOG THE WHOLE COAST, KNOOOOOOOW WHAT I MEAN?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+May 22 2009, 02:21 PM~13971894-->
> 
> 
> 
> Joint...... :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BACKBUMPER85_@May 22 2009, 02:24 PM~13971928
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


THAT SUBJECT ALWAYS MELLOWS EM OUT :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 22 2009, 03:42 PM~13972551
> *IF YOU GOT BEEF WITH ONE OR TWO CATS THAN WHY SAY FUCK THE NORTHWEST, RYAN IS A HOMMIE ALWAYS BEEN COOL WITH ME, IF U HAVE BEEF WITH HIM THATS YOU AND HIS BUSINESS NOT MINE, THATS WHY I DONT APPRICIATE THE FUCK THE NORTHWEST, I HATE CATS OUT EAST BUT I DO NT DOG THE WHOLE COAST, KNOOOOOOOW WHAT I MEAN?
> *


I HATE THE EAST ALSO, THAT'S WHY I STAY IN THE MIDWEST!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

you are a ass clown benji thats why you got RAN OUT the northwest you hoe. the northwest is shittin on you dude, your just mad none of us would let you roll with us you sorry ass wanna be lowrider! stick to your primered regal and bolt on's ya bitch, you only talkin shit cuz your all the way accross the u.s. punk... I know 12 year olds that would dust your fake ass. fuckin silly ****** is in the navy while the country is at war and they decide he's to much of a reject to go get shot at over seas so they transferred his ass to po dunk south carolina delivering tampons to the ladies before they are deployed... The Northwest is shitting on you kid, Royal Image is shitting on you, my 16 year old neighbors 89 honda is SHITTING on you, NOBODY likes you, you're not impressing anybody but yourself, you wont dare step foot in the northwest cuz our weakest rider will stomp a mud hole in your punk mother fuckin ass!

~Rider

p.s. you are a JOKE in everyone's eyes baby boy. 

WE ARE PAYIN FOR YOUR LAME ASS? NAVY MUST REALLY BE HURTIN FOR PEEPS

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 22 2009, 03:49 PM~13972620
> *I HATE THE EAST ALSO, THAT'S WHY I STAY IN THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


If you wanna be noticed by the lowriding world, then build a high quality car, and let your car do the talking versus trash talking and disrepecting others on the internet. People don't care about what you are coming out with or what you have done in the past. People really don't care where you live NW, Mid West, etc. We live in a world of "What have you done for me lately?" Or in this case "What have you built and brought out lately?" Until you show up at a major event and bring something out....people will view you as irrelevant in the scene. Trash talking on the internet is not impressing anyone, and only damaging your reputation. Build a car, then at least you have something to fall back on.


----------



## MUFASA

how many inches the primered bolt ons doing?? :dunno:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 22 2009, 02:21 PM~13971894
> *Joint...... :cheesy:
> *



x100


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 22 2009, 08:03 PM~13974377
> *If you wanna be noticed by the lowriding world, then build a high quality car, and let your car do the talking versus trash talking and disrepecting others on the internet.  People don't care about what you are coming out with or what you have done in the past.  People really don't care where you live NW, Mid West, etc.  We live in a world of "What have you done for me lately?"  Or in this case "What have you built and brought out lately?"  Until you show up at a major event and bring something out....people will view you as irrelevant in the scene.  Trash talking on the internet is not impressing anyone, and only damaging your reputation.  Build a car, then at least you have something to fall back on.
> *


co signing,hopefully not insulting anyone on here.thats my disclaimer :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

puff puff pass


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 22 2009, 09:54 PM~13975616
> *puff puff pass
> *


you fuckin up the rotation!

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 23 2009, 12:32 AM~13976126
> *you fuckin up the rotation!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 22 2009, 09:26 PM~13975438
> *how many inches the primered bolt ons doing?? :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: waddup bro... keep the west side the best side


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 22 2009, 10:26 PM~13975438
> *how many inches the primered bolt ons doing?? :dunno:
> *


sup chris


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 22 2009, 08:03 PM~13974377
> *If you wanna be noticed by the lowriding world, then build a high quality car, and let your car do the talking versus trash talking and disrepecting others on the internet.  People don't care about what you are coming out with or what you have done in the past.  People really don't care where you live NW, Mid West, etc.  We live in a world of "What have you done for me lately?"  Or in this case "What have you built and brought out lately?"  Until you show up at a major event and bring something out....people will view you as irrelevant in the scene.  Trash talking on the internet is not impressing anyone, and only damaging your reputation.  Build a car, then at least you have something to fall back on.
> *



WELL SAID UCE, TRASH TALKING ON THE INTERWEBS IS NOT THE BUSINESS!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 23 2009, 04:39 PM~13980240
> *:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 23 2009, 07:43 PM~13980890
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 23 2009, 07:49 PM~13980918
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 23 2009, 08:44 PM~13981194
> *:0
> *


----------



## haze1995




----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 23 2009, 09:09 PM~13981378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats awesome


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 23 2009, 08:54 PM~13981256
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO

SUP RYAN


----------



## haze1995

update: I hear the only thing left to do is put the rear end back in the Big Body! Its getting close!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 23 2009, 10:10 PM~13981778
> *thats awesome
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 24 2009, 12:29 AM~13982507
> *update:  I hear the only thing left to do is put the rear end back in the Big Body!  Its getting close!
> *


nice


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 24 2009, 06:43 AM~13983009
> *nice
> *


X2


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2009, 08:37 PM~13869124
> *I here that, I have 6 employees and we are doing a full frame and chrome undies,2 pump show set-up hardlined,paint motor to match,color match belly....................................
> Going on 3 weeks ,just got chrome on sunday nite. Here is where we are today, Just finished rack , complete the install 2marow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another full frame and set-up ,leaving today to go home, 2 week job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will be soon. Caleb wont let me get the best of him????
> *



Ron how do you not know how many emplyee's you have

LOL do they run around the shop like little elfs

Keep up the gangsta ass work


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 24 2009, 09:22 PM~13987245
> *TTT
> *


any news yet homie


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 25 2009, 08:40 AM~13989939
> *any news yet homie
> *


not really


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 23 2009, 11:29 PM~13982507
> *update:  I hear the only thing left to do is put the rear end back in the Big Body!  Its getting close!
> *


  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@May 25 2009, 08:53 PM~13995930
> * CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!
> *



:yes:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin: TO THE TOPPERS
U KNNNOOOOOWWWWW


----------



## haze1995

Hey Caleb, whats good, bro?


----------



## singlepumpking

Just give up bro, Im sorry to tell you but just stop asking and stop calling, there is no point.

if It was my car I would just pull it out of the shop, un-finished. fuck it.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@May 26 2009, 09:05 PM~14009143
> *Just give up bro, Im sorry to tell you but just stop asking and stop calling, there is no point.
> 
> if It was my car I would just pull it out of the shop, un-finished. fuck it.
> *


Should be here this coming up weekend.


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 26 2009, 11:10 PM~14009222
> *Should be here this coming up weekend.
> *


ARE YOU BACK HOME YET ? HOW WAS THE TRIP ???


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 26 2009, 09:22 PM~14009424
> *ARE YOU BACK HOME YET ? HOW WAS THE TRIP ???
> *


Yeah, Im back home. Got back in Jan. Trip was good. Not as bad as I thought it would be either. Im actually trying to go back to the same location next time.


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 27 2009, 05:57 AM~14011196
> *Yeah, Im back home.  Got back in Jan.  Trip was good.  Not as bad as I thought it would be either.  Im actually trying to go back to the same location next time.
> *


AW KOOL JUST THOUGHT YOU DEPLOYED AGAIN,,


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 27 2009, 08:45 AM~14012713
> *AW KOOL JUST THOUGHT YOU DEPLOYED AGAIN,,
> *



if i had my own shop id make sure that a cust that had ak and m16 weapons would be priority....but thats just me :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 27 2009, 09:19 AM~14013060
> *if i had my own shop id make sure that a cust that had ak and m16 weapons would be priority....but thats just me  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO, AND SOME TANKS :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 27 2009, 02:54 PM~14016501
> *LMAO, AND SOME TANKS :biggrin:
> *


and some missle's :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509+May 27 2009, 01:54 PM~14016501-->
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO, AND SOME TANKS :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@May 27 2009, 02:25 PM~14016802
> *and some missle's  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 28 2009, 07:05 AM~14023494
> *:biggrin:
> *


id a called the calvary already :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

you guys are too funny!

Been up 22 hours! Im going to sleep.


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 28 2009, 08:07 AM~14023508
> *you guys are too funny!
> 
> Been up 22 hours!  Im going to sleep.
> *



:wow:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 28 2009, 07:07 AM~14023508
> *you guys are too funny!
> 
> Been up 22 hours! waiting for my car  Im going to sleep.
> *


haha just playing homie


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 28 2009, 09:02 AM~14025258
> *haha just playing homie
> *


I know, I know :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 28 2009, 01:21 PM~14027365
> *I know, I know  :biggrin:
> *


U KNOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 28 2009, 03:02 PM~14028876
> *U KNOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I dont know :biggrin:


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 26 2009, 10:10 PM~14009222
> *Should be here this coming up weekend.
> *


1 day & a wake up! by this time tomorrow your car will be sitting in the driveway. bet u thought this day would never come! you had patience. big time told you this weekend & itll be here.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

what will the haterz do now? lol


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995+May 29 2009, 06:43 AM~14034791-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO ITS AN UCE THANG BROTHER
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2009, 08:43 AM~14035618
> *what will the haterz do now? lol
> *


KEEP HATING, BUILDING JUNK, IM AN OG THATS WHY ITS GOT 13'S WITH STRIPE ON STOCK PAINT, I KEEP IT REAL
HAVE SEX WITH THIER MOTHERS
DRINK FRUITY DRINKS FROM BACARDI
WEAR TSHIRTS 1 SIZE TOO SMALL
HAVE ORAL SEX WITH GRUMPY OLD MEN
SPRAY PAINT THIER A-ARMS
:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2009, 08:43 AM~14035618
> *what will the haterz do now? lol
> *


WHATS GOOD RYAN :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

IF ALL GOES WELL SEE U AT MOSES BRO!!


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2009, 03:28 PM~14040138
> *IF ALL GOES WELL SEE U AT MOSES BRO!!
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2009, 04:28 PM~14040138
> *IF ALL GOES WELL SEE U AT MOSES BRO!!
> *


COME HOLLA AT ME DOG I NEED SOME VIDEOS


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 29 2009, 03:48 PM~14040268
> *COME HOLLA AT ME DOG I NEED SOME VIDEOS
> *


 :biggrin: I GOT A FEW OF THEM DBDS :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BIGMANDO_@May 29 2009, 03:50 PM~14040281
> *:biggrin: I GOT A FEW OF THEM DBDS :biggrin:
> *


good lookin out big mando


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2009, 05:28 PM~14040878
> *good lookin out big mando
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2009, 06:28 PM~14040878
> *good lookin out big mando
> *


I WANT SOME DVD'S SO I CAN BE COOL LIKE MANDO


----------



## BIGMANDO

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 29 2009, 06:56 PM~14041562
> *I WANT SOME DVD'S SO I CAN BE COOL LIKE MANDO
> *


 :biggrin: I GOT A SHIT LOAD OF DBDS..I GOT RIDER CHRONICLES,TRUUCHA,AND O.G. RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

:nicoderm:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 30 2009, 07:34 AM~14045056
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES+May 23 2009, 06:34 AM~13976761-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: waddup bro... keep the west side the best side
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@May 23 2009, 06:46 AM~13976798
> *sup chris
> *


 :wave:


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 30 2009, 07:34 AM~14045056
> *:nicoderm:
> *


its the weekend, im assuming u got your car back. how is it? we want pics. paitence paid off! :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac

NO PICS YET :uh:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 31 2009, 07:05 PM~14055911
> *NO PICS YET :uh:
> *



hope no one was holding their breath


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 31 2009, 07:56 PM~14056389
> *hope no one was holding their breath
> *


come on now. he was told he would have his car this weekend. hes probably to busy enjoying it to get on here. congrats on getting your car back haze. :thumbsup: everyone is just hating on bigtime. they told him a deadline & im sure they followed through on it. nothing to hate on there. they did what they said they would do. bunch of haters! now what are you gonna hate on. hate on hate you haters! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

any new updates ryan?

sup everyone..?


----------



## CRONIC2004

I think the shop name should change or just quit work on cars start knitting socks blanket somethin.

bigtime hydraulics?
how bouts

notime hydraulics hes got notime to work on your ride, youll get it notime soon, there's notime like this weekend. :biggrin: 

abouttime hydraulics its abouttime you call back, its abouttime you start workin on somethin. :biggrin: 

Do a Paul Teutul go open a boutique or somethin.  

Just clownin wit ya maybe youll get fired up and get the homies whip done.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jun 1 2009, 05:45 PM~14065636
> *I think the shop name should change or just quit work on cars start knitting socks blanket somethin.
> 
> bigtime hydraulics?
> how bouts
> 
> notime hydraulics hes got notime to work on your ride, youll get it notime soon, there's notime like this weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> abouttime hydraulics its abouttime you call back, its abouttime you start workin on somethin. :biggrin:
> 
> Do a Paul Teutul go open a boutique or somethin.
> 
> Just clownin wit ya maybe youll get fired up and get the homies whip done.
> *



:roflmao: :0 wow


----------



## stevie d

im guessing the caddys not done yet then :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 1 2009, 06:57 PM~14066375
> *im guessing the caddys not done yet then  :dunno:
> *


x2.............


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Thats where I would put my money too...lol


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jun 1 2009, 08:04 PM~14066460
> *Thats where I would put my money too...lol
> *


Bet he's earning alot of perspective customers here. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 1 2009, 06:57 PM~14066375
> *im guessing the caddys not done yet then  :dunno:
> *



i have no idea how this guy stays in buisness treating ppl like this false promises, missed deadlines ands thats not hate thats just bad buisness :dunno:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

MY LAC IS PAINTED AND WAITING ON A FEW PARTS FROM CHROME, I WILL BE BRINGING HER TO MOSES LAKE  I BEEN WAITING FOR AWHILE BUT ITS ALL COMING TOGETHER, STAY UP HAZE, THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 2 2009, 11:30 AM~14071803
> *MY LAC IS PAINTED AND WAITING ON A FEW PARTS FROM CHROME, I WILL BE BRINGING HER TO MOSES LAKE  I BEEN WAITING FOR AWHILE BUT ITS ALL COMING TOGETHER, STAY UP HAZE, THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT
> *


 :thumbsup: good deal he finally got the kandy on the lac ! I wanna see some pics STEVE-O


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jun 2 2009, 01:10 PM~14072250
> *:thumbsup:  good deal he finally got the kandy on the lac ! I wanna see some pics STEVE-O
> *











GO TO TRI TOPIC


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 2 2009, 01:32 PM~14072525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO TO TRI TOPIC
> *



wet


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 2 2009, 02:32 PM~14072525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO TO TRI TOPIC
> *


Is this a notime opps I mean bigtime project?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jun 2 2009, 04:26 PM~14074554
> *Is this a notime opps I mean bigtime project?
> *


NO ITS GETTING DONE HERE, JUST POSTED IT TO BOOST
HIS SPIRITS, BEEN A WHILE IN THE MAKING


----------



## NorthWest Savage

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 2 2009, 01:32 PM~14072525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO TO TRI TOPIC
> *



looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 4 2009, 08:53 PM~14099480
> *looks clean :biggrin:
> *


X2 nice homie!


----------



## .TODD

no pics yet that sucks whats the story haze?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala+Jun 4 2009, 08:53 PM~14099480-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks clean :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: THANKS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TYTE9D_@Jun 5 2009, 01:43 PM~14105603
> *X2 nice homie!
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 6 2009, 10:17 AM~14111824
> *no pics yet that sucks whats the story haze?
> *


have pics of the visit on Monday, but I am holding out at the request of Caleb.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 7 2009, 02:45 AM~14116740
> *have pics of the visit on Monday, but I am holding out at the request of Caleb.
> *


its your car homie post the pics if you want even better take some pics in your driveway


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

So you dont have it yet??


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jun 7 2009, 01:04 PM~14118890
> *So you dont have it yet??
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 2 2009, 12:32 PM~14072525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO TO TRI TOPIC
> *


lookin good! Ill be at the show, but no car


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 7 2009, 02:45 AM~14116740
> *have pics of the visit on Monday, but I am holding out at the request of Caleb.
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 7 2009, 02:45 AM~14116740
> *have pics of the visit on Monday, but I am holding out at the request of Caleb.
> *


your killin me smalls. how are you gonna let another man dictate when you can put pictures of YOUR car up? if its done or not its your shit. put your foot down. if its not done in two weeks, fuck report it stolen. i would say go at him with a bat but i dont think that would help. 


i know, i know, "post your car". i told you, as soon as you post his!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jun 7 2009, 01:12 PM~14118928
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 


only smilies?????


:0 :0 :0


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 8 2009, 03:40 PM~14129514
> *:0  :0  :0
> only smilies?????
> :0  :0  :0
> *



shit and he went and cried to the mods and had the homie's posting privileges removed and look what happened??


all this talk about oh, i was told on the rear end needs to be installed and then out of a request i will not post up the pics. :uh: is it just me or does this fool look like he's getting played? the sad part is that he doesn't even realize it


----------



## vengence

yo haze send me a pic or 2,hell i might be down that way tomorrow in the semi,we may have to take a minor detour to stop at the shop real quick to see how its comin along.... maybe he will be there,last time he answered the phone when he called he wasnt at the shop,so i told him what it was lookin like from what i seen,the parkin area was full... hmmmmm.......


----------



## legacylac

Sorry Haze that sucks, hopefully soon.


----------



## haze1995

Im not worried or stressing about shit, so life goes on and Im still happy. Regardless of the situation, *MY *car will get done!


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 8 2009, 06:45 PM~14131568
> *Im not worried or stressing about shit, so life goes on and Im still happy.  Regardless of the situation, MY car will get done!
> *


good attitude about it. you going to Moses this weekend, if your there bring your camera and show me a sneak peak, I just wanna see what youve been patiently waiting for


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jun 9 2009, 10:15 PM~14146827
> *good attitude about it. you going to Moses this weekend, if your there bring your camera and show me a sneak peak, I just wanna see what youve been patiently waiting for
> *


Yeah, Ill be there! I wasnt gonna go but RI convinced me to go anyways. Should be fun. Will be bringing my camera too.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 9 2009, 11:52 PM~14146991
> *Yeah, Ill be there!  I wasnt gonna go but RI convinced me to go anyways.  Should be fun.  Will be bringing my camera too.
> *


DONT LET NOTHING GET YOU DOWN HOMMIE, GO AND KICK IT WITH THE RI FAM
AND THE HOMMIES, U WILL HAVE A GREAT TIME


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 8 2009, 07:45 PM~14131568
> *Im not worried or stressing about shit, so life goes on and Im still happy.  Regardless of the situation, MY car will get done!
> *


Thats all that matters!
were you happy with what you saw?!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 10 2009, 03:01 PM~14152330
> *Thats all that matters!
> were you happy with what you saw?!
> *


X2


----------



## haze1995

what I saw a week ago wasnt wat I was expecting, but the comm has been there and no matter what you people think the work is getting done. Will post pics soon,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Should be soon now???, Like the paint Haze :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 8 2009, 01:41 PM~14128908
> *your killin me smalls. how are you gonna let another man dictate when you can put pictures of YOUR car up? if its done or not its your shit. put your foot down. if its not done in two weeks, fuck report it stolen. i would say go at him with a bat but i dont think that would help.
> i know, i know, "post your car". i told you, as soon as you post his!
> *


your killin us, why care about another man- the owner is fine why do you care soo much? oh yes pleas post yours.... :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jun 8 2009, 03:11 PM~14129818
> *shit and he went and cried to the mods and had the homie's posting privileges removed and look what happened??
> all this talk about oh, i was told on the rear end needs to be installed and then out of a request i will not post up the pics.  :uh:  is it just me or does this fool look like he's getting played? the sad part is that he doesn't even realize it
> *



cryinshit


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 11 2009, 07:06 AM~14158954
> *your killin us, why care about another man- the owner is fine why do you care soo much?  oh yes pleas post yours.... :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 11 2009, 12:31 AM~14157684
> *what I saw a week ago wasnt wat I was expecting, but the comm has been there and no matter what you people think the work is getting done.  Will post pics soon,,,,,,,,,
> *


  
Im sure you will be happy with the finished product!
My car should be pulling out of BT soon also!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2009, 12:38 AM~14158169
> *Should be soon now???, Like the paint Haze :biggrin:
> *


The maroon one isnt mine bro, thats Steve_O_509's car.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 11 2009, 07:06 AM~14158954
> *your killin us, why care about another man- the owner is fine why do you care soo much?  oh yes pleas post yours.... :cheesy:
> *



i hear ya there who cares about another mans ride i dont.i think the point is the grade of service not his car


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 11 2009, 07:06 AM~14158954
> *your killin us, why care about another man- the owner is fine why do you care soo much?  oh yes pleas post yours.... :cheesy:
> *


you replied to me... does that mean you care about me? im touched, really. & yeah i care about dudes car. fellow soldier, & rider. plus i just dont like smalltime so any chance i get im gonna clown. 

like the priest said to you in 3rd grade, you show me yours ill show you mine! :biggrin:


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 11 2009, 07:08 AM~14158974
> *cryinshit
> *


i guess the so-called haters were right!! :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:biggrin:  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 11 2009, 09:12 AM~14159797
> *The maroon one isnt mine bro, thats Steve_O_509's car.
> *


THAT IS MINE, AND THANK U


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 11 2009, 01:52 PM~14162370
> *:biggrin:    :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS GOOOOD


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 11 2009, 11:53 AM~14161276
> *i guess the so-called haters were right!! :uh:
> *



co-signed for truth


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 11 2009, 02:21 PM~14163351
> *WHATS GOOOOD
> *


chillin dog --- just picked up some rasberry :biggrin:


----------



## singlepumpking

I knew he was getting asshole fuked.

I posted this before! They overbook, and basically keep your vehicle hostage. you guys are getting mad at haze, hes keeping it cool because they have his vehicle. sometimes your put in a hard spot! he cant really badmouth them or say anything because they have his car hostage and you probably already paid $$, its fucked up, you also notice he sais he does not do hydros much anymore. he wants to get out of that scene. 

he cant handle it anymore, not making $ fast enuff!

just proves he is only in this for the $, not a real rider in my opinion!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 11 2009, 05:40 PM~14164679
> *chillin dog --- just picked up some rasberry :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## remione1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

Better Business Bureau  

http://www.bbb.org/


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jun 1 2009, 06:45 PM~14065636
> *I think the shop name should change or just quit work on cars start knitting socks blanket somethin.
> 
> bigtime hydraulics?
> how bouts
> 
> notime hydraulics hes got notime to work on your ride, youll get it notime soon, there's notime like this weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> abouttime hydraulics its abouttime you call back, its abouttime you start workin on somethin. :biggrin:
> 
> Do a Paul Teutul go open a boutique or somethin.
> 
> Just clownin wit ya maybe youll get fired up and get the homies whip done.
> *


Hows that boutique doin there JR?
Probably better than homeboys car.


----------



## CRONIC2004

*BIGKILLA503*User's local time Jun 20 2009, 09:38 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 3,739 
( 3.5 posts per day / 0.04% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Hydraulics
( 842 posts / 24% of this member's active posts ) 
*Last Active Jun 18, 2009 - 05:37 PM *
Status (Offline) 



WOW STILL MIA ?
Maybe instead of Layitlow.com he postin his shit on Buildaboutique.com


----------



## haze1995

.......


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jun 20 2009, 09:42 PM~14250706
> *BIGKILLA503User's local time Jun 20 2009, 09:38 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts 3,739
> ( 3.5 posts per day / 0.04% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Hydraulics
> ( 842 posts / 24% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Jun 18, 2009 - 05:37 PM
> Status  (Offline)
> WOW STILL MIA ?
> Maybe instead of Layitlow.com he postin his shit on Buildaboutique.com
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## haze1995

ummk, I waited the week plus two that killa asked me NOT to post pics. The work done so far is great! Well here they are:


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## haze1995

*Im not talkin shit BTW, just posting progress.*


----------



## 82-REDRUM

:0


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503

View My Video


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 21 2009, 08:54 PM~14258594
> *View My Video
> *


nice work, not my car, dont care


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## haze1995

lets see my trunk????


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## haze1995

where is my tunk setup?

heres my axle again:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 21 2009, 09:59 PM~14258640
> *nice work, not my car, dont care
> *


i didnt post it for you.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 21 2009, 10:09 PM~14258775
> *where is my tunk setup?
> 
> heres my axle again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in the fucking trunk man. just posting various shit i have on my memeory card to clear it.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 21 2009, 09:11 PM~14258802
> *in the fucking trunk man. just posting various shit i have on my memeory card to clear it.
> *


dont suppose you got one of my trunk you wanna clear out of teh mem card?


----------



## Maximus1959

Looks Good! Now that your camera is cleared, take some flic's of your new stuff you have done. Keep up the good work and I hope to see your 64' back out soon!


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 21 2009, 11:13 PM~14258823
> *dont suppose you got one of my trunk you wanna clear out of teh mem card?
> *


woow looks like he logged off on you.
the axle looks like its further along than the car. :uh:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jun 21 2009, 09:19 PM~14258891
> *woow looks like he logged off on you.
> the axle looks like its further along than the car. :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jun 21 2009, 10:17 PM~14258865
> *Looks Good!  Now that your camera is cleared, take some flic's of your new stuff you have done.  Keep up the good work and I hope to see your 64' back out soon!
> *


ALRIGHT HOMIE THANKS FOR THE PROPS. HE WILL BE OUT REAL SOON.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jun 21 2009, 10:19 PM~14258891
> *woow looks like he logged off on you.
> the axle looks like its further along than the car. :uh:
> *


AND YOUR A SMALL BRAINED MAGGOT. GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE AND GO PLAY IN THE FREEWAY .BITCH.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 21 2009, 10:13 PM~14258823
> *dont suppose you got one of my trunk you wanna clear out of teh mem card?
> *


TOMMAROW MAN ILL POST THE TRUNK PICTURES AND THE NEW ONES OF THE REST OF YOUR SHIT.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 21 2009, 09:26 PM~14258963
> *TOMMAROW MAN ILL POST THE TRUNK PICTURES AND THE NEW ONES OF THE REST OF YOUR SHIT.
> *


why is my car called "SHIT"??????
:uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 21 2009, 10:27 PM~14258978
> *why is my car called "SHIT"??????
> :uh:
> *


QUIT PLAYING GAMES MAN.


----------



## haze1995

Im hysterical, at this point!!!


----------



## haze1995

no worries, bro, talk to you tomorrow, when you call


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503

SUP LIL J I SEE YOU HOMIE.


----------



## ONETIGHT87

WHATS UP KILLA ! HAD FUN TODAY. HEY HAZE NOT TRYING TO START ANY SHIT WITH ANYBODY BUT I SAW THE LAC AND THERE IS ALOT DONE TO THE CAR SO FAR ! THE PICTURES OF THE FRAME LOOK NOTHING LIKE I SAW IT IT LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON ! WHEN YOU GET THE CAR BACK OU WILL BE VERY HAPPY. JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 21 2009, 11:24 PM~14258948
> *AND YOUR A SMALL BRAINED MAGGOT. GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE AND GO PLAY IN THE FREEWAY .BITCH.
> *


no sweat. 
you motivated enough to get homies car done yet? 
whats it on a 300 day install? 
man by the pic.s looks like maybe 3 days work. so you been workin on the boutique the other 297 huh? Pauly


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jun 21 2009, 09:59 PM~14259236
> *WHATS UP KILLA ! HAD FUN TODAY.  HEY HAZE NOT TRYING TO START ANY SHIT WITH ANYBODY BUT I SAW THE LAC AND THERE IS ALOT DONE TO THE CAR SO FAR ! THE PICTURES OF THE FRAME LOOK NOTHING LIKE I SAW IT IT LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON ! WHEN YOU GET THE CAR BACK OU WILL BE VERY HAPPY. JUST MY 2 CENTS.
> *


thank you!

Im not trying to start shit with Killa. Just asking for some communication. If the work is there then Im happy! 

Thanks for the update homie!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jun 21 2009, 11:08 PM~14259330
> *no sweat.
> you motivated enough to get homies car done yet?
> whats it on a 300 day install?
> man by the pic.s looks like maybe 3 days work. so you been workin on the boutique the other 297 huh? Pauly
> *


NAH DUMMY. IM MONEY MOTIVATED. YOUR LIP SERVICE AINT SHIT EITHER ARE YOU. WERE VERY BUSY AND WERE FINISHING UP HOMIES CAR.HE GOT A SMOKING DEAL, ASK HIM, SO I HAVE BEEN DOING IT BETWEEN OTHER JOBS.ITS ALL GOOD HES READY. WORRY BOUT YOUR SHIT. YOU AINT GOT SHIT HERE SO QUIT THE KID SHIT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jun 21 2009, 10:59 PM~14259236
> *WHATS UP KILLA ! HAD FUN TODAY.  HEY HAZE NOT TRYING TO START ANY SHIT WITH ANYBODY BUT I SAW THE LAC AND THERE IS ALOT DONE TO THE CAR SO FAR ! THE PICTURES OF THE FRAME LOOK NOTHING LIKE I SAW IT IT LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON ! WHEN YOU GET THE CAR BACK OU WILL BE VERY HAPPY. JUST MY 2 CENTS.
> *


  THEY JUST DONT KNOW HOMIE.


----------



## ONETIGHT87

NO PROB I WAS JUST SAYING I AINT TALKING SHIT BECAUSE PEOPLE ALWAYS ARE TALKING SHIT ON THE COMPUTER. I HAVE BEEN NOT POSTING ON LIL BECAUSE EVERYONE HAS TO TALK SHIT AND I AINT GOT TIME FOR THAT SHIT YA KNOW.. THE CADDY IS NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87

HEY KILLA YOU DONT EVEN OWN A LOWRIDER I SAW YOUR DONK. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## haze1995

goodnight to all, and to all a goodnight!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jun 21 2009, 11:19 PM~14259414
> *HEY KILLA YOU DONT EVEN OWN A LOWRIDER I SAW YOUR DONK.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> *


NOW EVERYBODY KNOWS!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN IT.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 21 2009, 10:27 PM~14259463
> *NOW EVERYBODY KNOWS!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN IT.
> *


you better not be rolling that shit!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 21 2009, 11:23 PM~14259441
> *goodnight to all, and to all a goodnight!
> *


SLEEP TIGHT HOMIE. TALK AT YA TOMMAROW.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 21 2009, 11:28 PM~14259470
> *you better not be rolling that shit!!!!!
> *


YOUR CADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 22 2009, 12:16 AM~14259398
> *  THEY JUST DONT KNOW HOMIE.
> *



NO THEY DONT I WAS SHOCKED WHEN I CAME TO THE SHOP.. ILL HIT YA UP LATER KILLA


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 21 2009, 10:28 PM~14259478
> *YOUR CADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no, the donky donks


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 21 2009, 09:36 PM~14258412
> *ummk, I waited the week plus two that killa asked me NOT to post pics.  The work done so far is great!  Well here they are:
> 
> *


holy shit i think i just came alittle bit. fuck been waiting so long i think i got to excited.


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

*DAMN, AFTER ALL THAT SHIT YOU WENT THROUGH AND THEY HAVE NOT EVEN DONE A DAMN FUCKEN THING TO YOUR CAR BUT REAREND, A-ARMS AND MILD REINFORCEMENTS?? HOW LONG HAVE THEY HAD YOUR CAR SINCE LAST OCTOBER??? YOUR A DAMN IDIOT FOR NOT DOING SOMETHING ABOUT THAT!!! SO CARNAL BUT YOU NEED TO WAKE UP AND SMELL THE FUCKEN ROSES!!!*


----------



## haze1995

So um yeah...


----------



## haze1995

no trunk pics?


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 22 2009, 11:39 PM~14269028
> *no trunk pics?
> *


damn did he buy you dinner before he popped you in the trunk? :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Jun 23 2009, 08:28 AM~14271514
> *damn did he buy you dinner before he popped you in the trunk? :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: i cant belive this is still going on haze you could of picked your shit up half assed and brought it or hell shipped it for as long as you been waiting and got your shit back months ago.not for nothing but whats wrong with you homie?


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 23 2009, 08:12 PM~14278127
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i cant belive this is still going on haze you could of picked your shit up half assed and brought it or hell shipped it for as long as you been waiting and got your shit back months ago.not for nothing but whats wrong with you homie?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## remione1

smalltime should hire this kid. 16 yrs old & getting more done! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484197


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 24 2009, 02:40 PM~14285453
> *smalltime should hire this kid. 16 yrs old & getting more done! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484197
> *



x2 damn shame :uh: 

you dudes will be out of busi real soon doin this type of shit im glad you boys aint in NY youd a caught a couple bricks through the window bye now..well i guess magic marker is just as hurtfull :roflmao: stop talkin shit CAPS KING and get theat mans car done


----------



## nittygritty

Dude keeps talking about he got a great deal.I dont see what's so great about somebody holding your car hostage.I would rather pay the full price and have my shit done.


----------



## red chev

holy shit..he still aint got his car...wheres the hater police....callin us all haterz...dude needs to just go get his car..summers are only so long in the NW!!


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jun 25 2009, 02:56 PM~14296982
> *Dude keeps talking about he got a great deal.I dont see what's so great about somebody holding your car hostage.I would rather pay the full price and have my shit done.
> *


true. the homie hook up went out the window in the 3rd month!


----------



## remione1

255days!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d

im not saying a thing


----------



## remione1

alright lets start a pool.
i have 285days 
anyone want in?
winner gets to be called a hater. anyone?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jun 25 2009, 07:04 PM~14299176
> *alright lets start a pool.
> i have 285days
> anyone want in?
> winner gets to be called a hater. anyone?
> *


I'll take 415... that sounds good


----------



## MUFASA

NO MAMES :uh: 

STILL THE SAME BULLSHIT?? :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2009, 10:35 PM~14301655
> *NO MAMES :uh:
> 
> STILL THE SAME BULLSHIT?? :uh:
> *


U want a number... Sup Big Chris, hows my boy the Watcher :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2009, 09:37 PM~14301695
> *U want a number... Sup Big Chris, hows my boy the Watcher :biggrin:
> *


LONG STORY BUT HE LOADED THE STRAP THE OTHER NIGHT!! :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 25 2009, 11:02 PM~14302053
> *LONG STORY BUT HE LOADED THE STRAP THE OTHER NIGHT!! :0
> *



inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## red chev

270 ..


----------



## .TODD

i sent my car to PITBULL late january got it back late april  fully wraped frame,extended arms reinforced chromed and extended,chrome caprice coversersion spidles and rotors,custom wish bone fully reinforced rear end chains,new setup, piston,adex,new hoses,and than some do the math :uh: how many months small time hydraulics.


----------



## .TODD

shipped to pitbull late January you see the snow










PITBULL FRAME


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 26 2009, 12:14 AM~14303312
> *270 ..
> *


15 days? it takes him that long to return a phone call.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 26 2009, 12:31 AM~14303370
> *shipped to pitbull late January you see the snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PITBULL FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD, REAL NICE WORK


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jun 26 2009, 11:16 AM~14306570
> *LOOKING GOOD, REAL NICE WORK
> *



thanks homie work is top knotch and very important but doing it in a timely manner is also important thats just my 2 cents tho


----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 26 2009, 04:37 PM~14309595
> *thanks homie work is top knotch and very important but doing it in a timely manner is also important thats just my 2 cents tho
> *


x2.Dude is afraid to say anything cause the man has his car.People are always saying people are hating and talking shit on this subject.Sounds like the truth to me and the truth hurts.If I remember correctly he had alot of problems with the first setup they did for him,why he would do business with them again is beyond me.Go ahead and say it,im a hater.This shit is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jun 27 2009, 10:05 AM~14314381
> *x2.Dude is afraid to say anything cause the man has his car.People are always saying people are hating and talking shit on this subject.Sounds like the truth to me and the truth hurts.If I remember correctly he had alot of problems with the first setup they did for him,why he would do business with them again is beyond me.Go ahead and say it,im a hater.This shit is fucking ridiculous.
> *



CO-SIGNED FOR TRUTH!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jun 27 2009, 10:05 AM~14314381
> *x2.Dude is afraid to say anything cause the man has his car.People are always saying people are hating and talking shit on this subject.Sounds like the truth to me and the truth hurts.If I remember correctly he had alot of problems with the first setup they did for him,why he would do business with them again is beyond me.Go ahead and say it,im a hater.This shit is fucking ridiculous.
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 27 2009, 11:18 AM~14314714
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :uh: 

*WHAT ABOUT MY HI-FIVE??? *

:angry: :angry:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jun 27 2009, 11:22 AM~14314737
> *:uh:
> 
> WHAT ABOUT MY HI-FIVE???
> 
> :angry:  :angry:
> *



lol you know you always speak the truth homie :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 27 2009, 02:07 PM~14315548
> *lol you know you always speak the truth homie :biggrin:
> *





:yes: :yes: 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

:wave:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 28 2009, 10:29 PM~14325269
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 28 2009, 09:42 PM~14325398
> *:wave:
> *


it's all gravy homie.


----------



## vengence

sup haze? got some new pics lately? 

hope to see your caddy out on the streets soon,im lookin to be driving the olds again by friday night....


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 30 2009, 11:47 PM~14347951
> *sup haze? got some new pics lately?
> 
> hope to see your caddy out on the streets soon,im lookin to be driving the olds again by friday night....
> *


oh shit u got black magic or streetlife in it :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 30 2009, 09:47 PM~14347951
> *sup haze? got some new pics lately?
> 
> hope to see your caddy out on the streets soon,im lookin to be driving the olds again by friday night....
> *


trailer in my back yard, going on Sunday to get it!


----------



## haze1995

im workin a 12 hour shift the night prior as well. Gonna be a long day!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jun 30 2009, 11:22 PM~14348305
> *trailer in my back yard, going on Sunday to get it!
> *



finally,dont wanna hear any exuses this time :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 1 2009, 07:54 AM~14349926
> *finally,dont wanna hear any exuses this time  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
*
YOU KNOW SOMETHING IS GONNA COME UP AT THE LAST MINUTE*

:uh: :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 30 2009, 09:56 PM~14348048
> *oh shit u got black magic or streetlife in it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 1 2009, 08:22 AM~14350647
> *:0  :0
> 
> YOU KNOW SOMETHING IS GONNA COME UP AT THE LAST MINUTE
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


good point


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 1 2009, 01:29 PM~14353282
> *good point
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 1 2009, 12:31 PM~14353302
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 uffin: :wave:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 1 2009, 02:28 PM~14353756
> *uffin:  :wave:
> *



*DUDE, SERIOUSLY KICK ROCKS WITH ALL THAT BASURA YOU TALK!!!!!!*


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jun 26 2009, 12:14 AM~14303312
> *270 ..
> *


looks like i might win!! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 1 2009, 02:28 PM~14353756
> *uffin:  :wave:
> *


dont sweat em uce
just go get your shit and let your club take care of it
anyhelp you need bro holla at me uce


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 1 2009, 05:03 PM~14355876
> *dont sweat em uce
> just go get your shit and let your club take care of it
> anyhelp you need bro holla at me uce
> *


i needed help !!where were you??????? :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

ay Killa your brother get that list of parts I need to you? let me know if I should re send it homie... p.s. the 4 is looking amazing for a car you hop the shit out of... Shit makes me laugh everytime I come in here you got a bunch of clowns that dont even build they own shit talkin shit :biggrin: anymothafuckinway let me know when you get a chance to dig through them parts.


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 1 2009, 05:03 PM~14355876
> *dont sweat em uce
> just go get your shit and let your club take care of it
> anyhelp you need bro holla at me uce
> *


sweat who?

thanks for the support homie


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 1 2009, 06:47 PM~14356415
> *i needed help !!where were you??????? :biggrin:
> *


CALL ME PORTLAND IS ONLY 3-4 HRS AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 1 2009, 09:50 PM~14358406
> *sweat who?
> 
> thanks for the support homie
> *


ANYONE IN GENERAL NOT BEING POSITIVE
I BEEN THERE BRO
IM REDOING MINE NOW


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 1 2009, 08:56 PM~14358450
> *ANYONE IN GENERAL NOT BEING POSITIVE
> I BEEN THERE BRO
> IM REDOING MINE NOW
> *


Isnt yours done?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 1 2009, 10:44 PM~14358864
> *Isnt yours done?
> *


YEP REDOING THE WHOLE PAINT THO


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 1 2009, 09:50 PM~14358928
> *YEP REDOING THE WHOLE PAINT THO
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 1 2009, 09:50 PM~14358928
> *YEP REDOING THE WHOLE PAINT THO
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 1 2009, 11:50 PM~14358928
> *YEP REDOING THE WHOLE PAINT THO
> *


Damm after that long wait


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 2 2009, 09:43 AM~14361839
> *Damm after that long wait
> *


fo sho bro, didnt come out very good at all
too many flaws, too rushed of a job
i like the avatar, it fits you


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 2 2009, 11:24 AM~14362727
> *fo sho bro, didnt come out very good at all
> too many flaws, too rushed of a job
> i like the avatar, it fits you
> *



fuckin idiot, piss poor work piss poor customer service and piss poor attitude hope you get your car where you want it homie im thinking about letting coast one do my car :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 2 2009, 11:30 AM~14362783
> *fuckin idiot, piss poor work piss poor customer service and piss poor attitude hope you get your car where you want it homie im thinking about letting coast one do my car  :biggrin:
> *


bigtime didnt do mine, just to clear it all up, caleb has always been cool to me 
mine was done by bogeyman custom, sat in lock down for 8 months he wouldnt do shit and everytime i would go out there to take my shit, he would start doing freebies, so i would leave it there, got it done and it looks cool, but not ghood enuff to show it  i could pattern and pinstripe it out but...........i wouldnt be happy
so my UCE brothers are helping me redo it  ill get it done and back out a lil better


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 2 2009, 02:01 PM~14363712
> *bigtime didnt do mine, just to clear it all up, caleb has always been cool to me
> mine was done by bogeyman custom, sat in lock down for 8 months he wouldnt do shit and everytime i would go out there to take my shit, he would start doing freebies, so i would leave it there, got it done and it looks cool, but not ghood enuff to show it   i could pattern and pinstripe it out but...........i wouldnt be happy
> so my UCE brothers are helping me redo it   ill get it done and back out a lil better
> *


Sorry to hear that bro


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 2 2009, 01:01 PM~14363712
> *bigtime didnt do mine, just to clear it all up, caleb has always been cool to me
> mine was done by bogeyman custom, sat in lock down for 8 months he wouldnt do shit and everytime i would go out there to take my shit, he would start doing freebies, so i would leave it there, got it done and it looks cool, but not ghood enuff to show it   i could pattern and pinstripe it out but...........i wouldnt be happy
> so my UCE brothers are helping me redo it   ill get it done and back out a lil better
> *


damn that sound familier! :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 2 2009, 01:01 PM~14363712
> *bigtime didnt do mine, just to clear it all up, caleb has always been cool to me
> mine was done by bogeyman custom, sat in lock down for 8 months he wouldnt do shit and everytime i would go out there to take my shit, he would start doing freebies, so i would leave it there, got it done and it looks cool, but not ghood enuff to show it   i could pattern and pinstripe it out but...........i wouldnt be happy
> so my UCE brothers are helping me redo it   ill get it done and back out a lil better
> *



 keep it all in your family homie


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Jul 2 2009, 01:27 PM~14363985-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, i appriciate that
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 02:59 PM~14364975
> *damn that sound familier! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u really gotta watch who works on your ride this is super true
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Jul 2 2009, 03:46 PM~14365469
> *  keep it all in your family homie
> *


we 1 big fam uso, we get it back out and looking rite


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 2 2009, 02:01 PM~14363712
> *bigtime didnt do mine, just to clear it all up, caleb has always been cool to me
> mine was done by bogeyman custom, sat in lock down for 8 months he wouldnt do shit and everytime i would go out there to take my shit, he would start doing freebies, so i would leave it there, got it done and it looks cool, but not ghood enuff to show it   i could pattern and pinstripe it out but...........i wouldnt be happy
> so my UCE brothers are helping me redo it   ill get it done and back out a lil better
> *


sounds like you not a prospect nomore


----------



## haze1995

someone went camping again, lol

see you soon, homie!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 3 2009, 08:09 AM~14371323
> *someone went camping again, lol
> 
> see you soon, homie!
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 2 2009, 11:57 PM~14369746
> *sounds like you not a prospect nomore
> *


still gotta prospect till she is redone bro
just wanna come out right :biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 3 2009, 08:09 AM~14371323
> *someone went camping again, lol
> 
> see you soon, homie!
> *


Im just glad you've finally seen the light.Dude has been taking advantage of your kindness for a long time.I just wanna see you get your car finished,that's all. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jul 3 2009, 10:06 PM~14376911
> *Im just glad you've finally seen the light.Dude has been taking advantage of your kindness for a long time.I just wanna see you get your car finished,that's all. :biggrin:
> *



x2 :happysad:


----------



## haze1995

hope no one plans on going there for the next week or so. I have been informed that the shop is closed till the 11th. 

Just an FYI


----------



## haze1995

so go head and talk shit everyone!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 5 2009, 11:16 PM~14389514
> *so go head and talk shit everyone!
> *



i think youve been abused enough homie..especially someone who has the balls to go and fight in a war for this country..


----------



## haze1995

im exhausted.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 5 2009, 11:22 PM~14389579
> *im exhausted.....
> *



shit id be too


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 5 2009, 09:16 PM~14389514
> *so go head and talk shit everyone!
> *


going back again at he end of this year! no fun for me.


----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2009, 10:20 PM~14389560
> *i think youve been abused enough homie..especially someone who has the balls to go and fight in a war for this country..
> *


x2.I never intended to talk shit but there is no reason why you shouldnt have had your car by now.I think you deserve to enjoy your car before you head back overseas.Your car should have been top priority since you could be deployed at any time.Im pretty sure the owners of the other cars he's been working on aint going anywhere.I thank you for your service to our country,without people like you we wouldnt enjoy the freedoms that we are accustomed to.I wish you the best of luck with your car and life in general.That fucker's probably gone camping again. :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 5 2009, 06:50 PM~14387392
> *hope no one plans on going there for the next week or so.  I have been informed that the shop is closed till the 11th.
> 
> Just an FYI
> *



goin out of busi like i said earlier is this thread you cant treat ppl like this :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 5 2009, 11:32 PM~14389680
> *going back again at he end of this year!  no fun for me.
> *


STAY STRONG HOMIE,,I DONT KNOW YOU PERSONALLY,,BUT R.I HAS BEEN AROUND,,I KNEW A FEW MEMBERS THAT LIVED HERE LOCALLY,,AND ONE OF THE CARS IS STILL AROUND HERE AND GARAGED KEPT,,ONLY COMES OUT WHEN THE SUN IS OUT,,,AND ITS A EURO LOW-LOW,,ITS BEEN HERE FOR OVER 10 YEARS,,,
AND HOPE YOU HAD A HELLUVA 4TH OF JULY!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 5 2009, 10:20 PM~14389560
> *i think youve been abused enough homie..especially someone who has the balls to go and fight in a war for this country..
> *


x2 and stamped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
much respect for the vetrans of this country
you deserve to be traeted with more respect


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jul 6 2009, 12:05 AM~14390288
> *x2.I never intended to talk shit but there is no reason why you shouldnt have had your car by now.I think you deserve to enjoy your car before you head back overseas.Your car should have been top priority since you could be deployed at any time.Im pretty sure the owners of the other cars he's been working on aint going anywhere.I thank you for your service to our country,without people like you we wouldnt enjoy the freedoms that we are accustomed to.I wish you the best of luck with your car and life in general.That fucker's probably gone camping again. :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 6 2009, 01:34 PM~14393905
> *x2 and stamped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> much respect for the vetrans of this country
> you deserve to be traeted with more respect
> *


being a vetran i take a personal intrest when a brother is getting treated wrong. just my 2 cents. plus i just dont like the dude. loud mouth short mans complex!


----------



## singlepumpking

I feel bad, if I was working on this guys car I would be busting my ass, good deal or high price, regardless i would be sweating my ass off to finish his car out of respect.

if your car comes back not completed 100% i will send you 50 or 100 dollars via paypal to help you out.


----------



## remione1

i know a couple guys in the infantry in fort lewis wa. that would be happy to take a ride down there with you. :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 5 2009, 06:50 PM~14387392
> *hope no one plans on going there for the next week or so.  I have been informed that the shop is closed till the 11th.
> 
> Just an FYI
> *


* :angry: just sent you a PM*


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by pinche chico+Jul 6 2009, 08:09 AM~14391722-->
> 
> 
> 
> STAY STRONG HOMIE,,I DONT KNOW YOU PERSONALLY,,BUT R.I HAS BEEN AROUND,,I KNEW A FEW MEMBERS THAT LIVED HERE LOCALLY,,AND ONE OF THE CARS IS STILL AROUND HERE AND GARAGED KEPT,,ONLY COMES OUT WHEN THE SUN IS OUT,,,AND ITS A EURO LOW-LOW,,ITS BEEN HERE FOR OVER 10 YEARS,,,
> AND HOPE YOU HAD A HELLUVA 4TH OF JULY!!!!!!!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 12:34 PM~14393905
> *x2 and stamped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> much respect for the vetrans of this country
> you deserve to be traeted with more respect
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 01:35 PM~14394440
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 01:38 PM~14394481
> *I feel bad, if I was working on this guys car I would be busting my ass, good deal or high price, regardless i would be sweating my ass off to finish his car out of respect.
> 
> if your car comes back not completed 100% i will send you 50 or 100 dollars via paypal to help you out.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 01:44 PM~14394533
> *i know a couple guys in the infantry in fort lewis wa. that would be happy to take a ride down there with you. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 6 2009, 02:22 PM~14394880
> * :angry:  just sent you a PM
> *


thanks everyone


----------



## legacylac

I know I'm stirring the pot again, but it's only me 2 cents and Im not talking shit..blah,blah,blah. If it were my car I would pick it up take lots of pics and take it to another shop. paid for or not NO-ONE should have to wait this long for a street car, unless hes building a trailer car from ground up with complete chrome? :uh:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 6 2009, 05:33 PM~14396471
> *I know I'm stirring the pot again, but it's only me 2 cents and Im not talking shit..blah,blah,blah. If it were my car I would pick it up take lots of pics and take it to another shop. paid for or not NO-ONE should have to wait this long for a street car, unless hes building a trailer car from ground up with complete chrome? :uh:
> *



THE PROBLEM IS HIM BEING THERE SO I CAN PICK UP MY CAR! I HAVE BEEN READY TO PICK IT UP FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS. EVEN HAVE A TRAILER JUST SITTING IN MY BACK YARD. :dunno:


----------



## haze1995

Today was a good day! No car but some def positive feedback from Empire Customs! You guys rock! Wish there were more people like you.


----------



## pinche chico

NICE !


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 6 2009, 11:45 PM~14399769
> *Today was a good day!  No car but some def positive feedback from Empire Customs!  You guys rock!  Wish there were more people like you.
> *




 :thumbsup: i just spoke to jason a couple days ago thats where my hopper is goin in a few weeks :biggrin:  now if im gonna ship my car accross the country for them you know there not dicken around


----------



## legacylac

were you gonna get it done/completed at


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Jul 6 2009, 03:38 PM~14394481
> *I feel bad, if I was working on this guys car I would be busting my ass, good deal or high price, regardless i would be sweating my ass off to finish his car out of respect.
> 
> if your car comes back not completed 100% i will send you 50 or 100 dollars via paypal to help you out.
> *


exactly whether is a hook up price or not. There's no reason why the car isnt done. The longest we have had someones car is 2 1/2 months and was due to us moving. From start to finish on the car was a month. And that's swapping frames and full suspension work


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

whats exactly left on this car to do? maybe i can help?


----------



## 96fleet

Im glad people are coming together to help homie out with this issue its jus sad to go through this


----------



## legacylac

shit I can help you too. I dont know why I didnt suggest that.  , I make a good foreman and know where some good ass food joints are


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

lol


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 7 2009, 08:53 PM~14407836
> *shit I can help you too. I dont know why I didnt suggest that.  , I make a good foreman and know where some good ass food joints are
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

glad to hear you gettin your car back haze(ryan),id be glad to help where i can as well homie,hell i have tons of respect for the military,if i was caleb i woulda had it done fast,military got that incognito ninja trainin that would worry me....

but either way get tons of pics when you get your car back homie...


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 2 2009, 04:46 PM~14365469
> *  keep it all in your family homie
> *


How come your car wasnt in Tulsa? My boy wanted that hop!


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 7 2009, 04:23 PM~14405441
> *were you gonna get it done/completed at
> *


take it to jenda's!!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jul 8 2009, 11:39 AM~14412615
> *take it to jenda's!!
> *


x2


----------



## haze1995

:wave: uffin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 7 2009, 11:17 PM~14409110
> *glad to hear you gettin your car back haze(ryan),id be glad to help where i can as well homie,hell i have tons of respect for the military,if i was caleb i woulda had it done fast,military got that incognito ninja trainin that would worry me....
> 
> but either way get tons of pics when you get your car back homie...
> *



stealth kombat ninja style :roflmao:


----------



## haze1995

The story:

So back in October while I was deployed to Iraq I arranged a trade for my coupe deville for a fleetwood. Bigtime did the basic install on the coupe prior to me leaving for Iraq a few months earlier. Just did a basic install on the coupe and it turned out really good. I was really happy with the results. I was even happier when I had an issue with the setup, Caleb said to just bring it back and they would take care of it. They did take care of it no problem! Bigtime does great work and are great at what they do.

So when the trade for the fleetwood happened, I called around to some shops here in WA and they all wanted way more money than I was prepared to pay. I even got a hold of a member in Royal Image and he was out of my budget as well. Bigtime was the only shop that gave me a price that I could handle and basically only charged me for the parts and materials and not labor. Caleb and I came to the agreement of $4000 for a 3 pump setup with a square dump to the front, 10 batteries, 4 switches, extended and reinforced upper and lower A-arms, reinforced rear axle, extented trailing arms, and body on the car frame reinforcement. Caleb even had a friend of his pick up my car in Tacoma and have it trailered down to Portland. All the shops I contacted wanted considerably more money to do the above mentioned install. Caleb wanted to do a military guy and previous customer a favor. So from there I made arrangements to deposit money into his account so he could begin the install.


----------



## 96fleet

My personal experience with Caleb was last year on Oct a couple of month before i got back from deployment I was lookin for a car so I can work on it and get it setup. First go around on ebay didnt do so well and determine to find my project I saw his add online. Called checked the ride out and made the deal for 3 grand in cash. Happy as hell he said he would mail me the title to me and I didnt think there would be a problem. I was wrong I tried calling him and notice he never return my calls, then I tried mailing him certified mail and knew he have received it but nothing. Then did some research at the dmv and found out the car he sold wasnt his but it belong to somebody else. So after goin through paper work to obtain the original owner to see where the title was, got the address and mailed him the letter. Got a call from the orginal and found out there was more of a twist...he told me he sold it to a friend who havent switch the title yet and let caleb sell the car to credit him for a paint job. 

Now after so much time wasted and basically in limbo its sucks not legally driving a car i work hard to save and get and cant drive it. Plus im deploying again in oct and still dont see no hope  I feel haze pain and cant understand how can anybody can do this?


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 9 2009, 05:05 PM~14427445
> *The story:
> 
> So back in October while I was deployed to Iraq I arranged a trade for my coupe deville for a fleetwood.  Bigtime did the basic install on the coupe prior to me leaving for Iraq a few months earlier.  Just did a basic install on the coupe and it turned out really good.  I was really happy with the results.  I was even happier when I had an issue with the setup, Caleb said to just bring it back and they would take care of it.  They did take care of it no problem!  Bigtime does great work and are great at what they do.
> 
> So when the trade for the fleetwood happened, I called around to some shops here in WA and they all wanted way more money than I was prepared to pay.  I even got a hold of a member in Royal Image and he was out of my budget as well.  Bigtime was the only shop that gave me a price that I could handle and basically only charged me for the parts and materials and not labor.  Caleb and I came to the agreement of $4000 for a 3 pump setup with a square dump to the front, 10 batteries, 4 switches, extended and reinforced upper and lower A-arms, reinforced rear axle, extented trailing arms, and body on the car frame reinforcement.  Caleb even had a friend of his pick up my car in Tacoma and have it trailered down to Portland.  All the shops I contacted wanted considerably more money to do the above mentioned install.  Caleb wanted to do a military guy and previous customer a favor.  So from there I made arrangements to deposit money into his account so he could begin the install.
> *



DAMN HOMMIE YOU A CLASS ACT FOR REAL, THROUGH ALLLL THIS YOU STILL HAVENT TALKED ANY SHIT OR PUT HIM ON BLAST, WAY TO SHOW CLASS UCE
U ARE A CLASS ACT IN MY BOOK


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:0


> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 8 2009, 04:15 AM~14410022
> *How come your car wasnt in Tulsa? My boy wanted that hop!
> *


----------



## true SS

What it do cutty this just test test


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 8 2009, 05:15 AM~14410022
> *How come your car wasnt in Tulsa? My boy wanted that hop!
> *



whos ya boy 
:dunno: 


my trany was being rebuilt :angry: trust me im upset about it as well got the pics to prove it and the bill  its all good tho dont worry im sending my car to Empire Customs in a few weeks for custom paint and patterns while he has it il give jason the owner of Empire permission to do some out of town clownin for me :cheesy:


----------



## true SS

What it do cuddy. Just getting your BACK. Now its time to get you mouth flapperes. Attention all bitches get your G STRING out your ass, and you 96 FLEETWOOD yous a BITCH ass motherfucker. Your BITCH ass loved that car that's why your here as 96 FLEETWOOD. You new that car's title was'nt available at the time BITCH. You didn't have to take it 
at that time, YOU wanted to get married in it. Do you recall this now BITCH. Well guess what BITCH as you already know its a 
TAXI. So cancel your feelings cause its a taxi. Don't it got a half million miles on it. You can get a title BITCH. 

NOW for the you haze your a crying ass bitch you should be a lot more than thankful about his services and and don't worry about time you know the prices. 





NOW TO THE REST OF YOU HATERs EAT A DICK


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by true SS_@Jul 10 2009, 09:51 AM~14433591
> *What it do cuddy. Just getting your BACK. Now its time to get you mouth flapperes. Attention all bitches get your G STRING out your ass, and you 96 FLEETWOOD yous a BITCH ass motherfucker. Your BITCH ass loved that car that's why your here as 96 FLEETWOOD. You new that car's title was'nt  available at the time BITCH. You didn't have to take it
> at that time, YOU wanted to get married in it. Do you recall this now BITCH. Well guess what BITCH as you already know its a
> TAXI. So cancel your feelings cause its a taxi. Don't it got a half million miles on it. You can get a title BITCH.
> 
> NOW for the you haze your a crying ass bitch you should be a lot more than thankful about his services and and don't worry about time you know the prices.
> NOW TO THE REST OF YOU HATERs EAT A DICK
> *



:0


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 10 2009, 12:57 PM~14435524
> *:0
> *


why you hating .todd? all smilies are hate. your a hater! dude didnt have his car done after promise after promise after promise. thats no reason to hate on him. bunch of haters. i hate haters........does that make me a hater? damn it i hate myself! im a hater hating myself because i hate haters..... :around:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jul 10 2009, 03:36 PM~14437185
> *why you hating .todd? all smilies are hate. your a hater! dude didnt have his car done after promise after promise after promise. thats no reason to hate on him. bunch of haters. i hate haters........does that make me a hater? damn it i hate myself! im a hater hating myself because i hate haters..... :around:
> *


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 10 2009, 09:13 AM~14432725
> *whos ya boy
> :dunno:
> my trany was being rebuilt  :angry:  trust me im upset about it as well got the pics to prove it and the bill   its all good tho dont worry im sending my car to Empire Customs in a few weeks for custom paint and patterns while he has it il give jason the owner of Empire permission to do some out of town clownin for me  :cheesy:
> *


switchman


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 9 2009, 08:46 PM~14429468
> *DAMN HOMMIE YOU A CLASS ACT FOR REAL, THROUGH ALLLL THIS YOU STILL HAVENT TALKED ANY SHIT OR PUT HIM ON BLAST, WAY TO SHOW CLASS UCE
> U ARE A CLASS ACT IN MY BOOK
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:roflmao:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by true SS_@Jul 10 2009, 08:51 AM~14433591
> *What it do cuddy. Just getting your BACK. Now its time to get you mouth flapperes. Attention all bitches get your G STRING out your ass, and you 96 FLEETWOOD yous a BITCH ass motherfucker. Your BITCH ass loved that car that's why your here as 96 FLEETWOOD. You new that car's title was'nt  available at the time BITCH. You didn't have to take it
> at that time, YOU wanted to get married in it. Do you recall this now BITCH. Well guess what BITCH as you already know its a
> TAXI. So cancel your feelings cause its a taxi. Don't it got a half million miles on it. You can get a title BITCH.
> 
> NOW for the you haze your a crying ass bitch you should be a lot more than thankful about his services and and don't worry about time you know the prices.
> NOW TO THE REST OF YOU HATERs EAT A DICK
> *


 :uh: 
and you are?????????


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 10 2009, 05:16 PM~14437962
> *switchman
> *



o swith mama :biggrin: he'll get his in due time i know a couple homies on the west that know switch homie gets served all the time out there not mentioning no names tho but switch knows what it is.i do promise my car will be in the Wild Wild West this year :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 05:17 AM~14441668
> *o swith mama  :biggrin:  he'll get his in due time i know a couple homies on the west that know switch homie gets served all the time out there not mentioning no names tho but switch knows what it is.i do promise my car will be in the Wild Wild West this year  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 11 2009, 05:34 AM~14441707
> *
> *



sup homie


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 05:41 AM~14441721
> *sup homie
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 11 2009, 05:56 AM~14441761
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 06:04 AM~14441772
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :| :|


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 11 2009, 06:30 AM~14441838
> *:|  :|
> *


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 06:38 AM~14441852
> *
> *


     



:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 11 2009, 06:42 AM~14441859
> *
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 06:43 AM~14441864
> *:twak:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 


:buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 11 2009, 06:47 AM~14441877
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *



:loco:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 06:49 AM~14441883
> *:loco:
> *


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 11 2009, 06:50 AM~14441889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 06:53 AM~14441897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 11 2009, 06:59 AM~14441915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 07:05 AM~14441931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 11 2009, 07:11 AM~14441946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 07:16 AM~14441955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 11 2009, 07:32 AM~14442003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 07:47 AM~14442040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 11 2009, 07:50 AM~14442047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 04:17 AM~14441668
> *o swith mama  :biggrin:  he'll get his in due time i know a couple homies on the west that know switch homie gets served all the time out there not mentioning no names tho but switch knows what it is.i do promise my car will be in the Wild Wild West this year  :biggrin:
> *



keep talkin shit, your makin yourself sound stupid.

YOU will never beat switchman-

your car sounds like a bucket of regal shit

Please take it to jason, he will make it do what YOU obviousily cant.


keep ebangin .fraud


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 11 2009, 05:51 AM~14441892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bahahahahahahah


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 08:40 AM~14442240
> *keep talkin shit, your makin yourself sound stupid.
> 
> YOU will never beat switchman-
> 
> your car sounds like a bucket of regal shit
> 
> Please take it to jason, he will make it do what YOU obviousily cant.
> keep ebangin .fraud
> *



yeah you right i hate my car my chrome engine and suspension, my dekas my piston my PITBULL frame and arms, maybe i should send it to big time so he can fix it for me in 2 years he can put it next to that peice of shit impala that hes been doin for 6 years and still gets stuck :uh: im a hater like you .fuck my car than  

as for switch man yeah i might never get 80 inchs but you can bet your last 2 dvd's my car will never weigh that much


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

keep prospecting.........youngster


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 08:52 AM~14442298
> *yeah you right i hate my car my chrome engine and suspension, my dekas my piston my PITBULL frame and arms, maybe i should send it to big time so he can fic it for me in 2 years he can put it next to that peice of shit impala that hes been doin for 6 years  :uh:  im a hater like you .fuck my car than
> 
> as for switch man yeah i might never get 80 inchs but you can bet your last 2 dvd's my car will never weigh that much
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 07:52 AM~14442298
> *yeah you right i hate my car my chrome engine and suspension, my dekas my piston my PITBULL frame and arms, maybe i should send it to big time so he can fic it for me in 2 years he can put it next to that peice of shit impala that hes been doin for 6 years  :uh:  im a hater like you .fuck my car than
> 
> as for switch man yeah i might never get 80 inchs but you can bet your last 2 dvd's my car will never weigh that much
> *



I would just start over...atleast get a g body with a euro clip

style counts on the westside


----------



## 713ridaz

mayne.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

my only attempt at aq g body. back in 04 no piston HI-LOW
oh ya i got hoggs king of the street single pump with it too.


let us know if you ever come this way.

impala lacs and lincolns


----------



## .TODD

> my only attempt at aq g body. back in 04 no piston HI-LOW
> oh ya i got hoggs king of the street single pump with it too.
> let us know if you ever come this way.
> 
> impala lacs and lincolns








































[/quote]


:twak: you gotta come a little harder tinker bell


----------



## .TODD




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 08:31 AM~14442471
> *
> *


one mans treasure is other mans garabage

wow... i would not waste a dollar on that.

I was givin you a small sample of a g body-

If i really cared i would have posted the big body.



can you say powder coated frame?


amuse us post up all your bad ass rides.... Regals do not count its 2009 buddy.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

3 wheels went out in 2000 hahaha

lets see it in the air without jackstands :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 09:39 AM~14442518
> *one mans treasure is other mans garabage
> 
> wow... i would not waste a dollar on that.
> 
> I was givin you a small sample of a g body-
> 
> If i really cared i would have posted the big body.
> can you say powder coated frame?
> amuse us post up all your bad ass rides.... Regals do not count its 2009 buddy.
> *



sorry im working on it  does big time do that can i send mine there? my car will be out on the west coast begining of august for custom paint can you say COAST PATTERNS FLAKE AND CANDY? anytime you want bring that monte to Empire Customs il pm you the address  il have jasons girl friend hit the switch


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 08:46 AM~14442554
> *sorry im working on it   does big time do that can i send mine there? my car will be out on the west coast begining of august for custom paint can you say COAST PATTERNS FLAKE AND CANDY? anytime you want bring that monte to Empire Customs il pm you the address
> *



what the fuck is a coast pattern??????????????????????


THAT IS FUCKING EMBARASSING NEWBIE





COAST PATTERNS.... YOU GOT ALOT TO LEARN LITTLE TIMER.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

COAST PATTERNS HAHAHHAHAHAA - OH i AM DONE... YOU JUST SHOT YOURSELF.

BUILD ARE CAR LEARN THE LINGO THEN EBANG.

IN THAT ORDER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

SALT WATER FLAKE WITH STAR FISH PATTERNS?

OR A BUNCH OF GUPPIES


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 09:55 AM~14442596
> *COAST PATTERNS HAHAHHAHAHAA - OH i AM DONE... YOU JUST SHOT YOURSELF.
> 
> BUILD ARE CAR LEARN THE LINGO THEN EBANG.
> 
> IN THAT ORDER
> *



sorry i should been more specific for you autostic types

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=356630&st=2620


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

THE PASSWORD IS:














GHOST PATTERNS


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 10:06 AM~14442670
> *THE PASSWORD IS:
> GHOST PATTERNS
> *



his name is COAST dumb ass read the title


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 08:57 AM~14442610
> *SALT WATER FLAKE WITH STAR FISH PATTERNS?
> 
> OR A BUNCH OF GUPPIES
> *




FOLLOW IT UP WITH A SPONGE BOB MURAL


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 10:10 AM~14442700
> *FOLLOW IT UP WITH A SPONGE BOB MURAL
> *



:cheesy: thats a great idea...if i had a donk :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 09:09 AM~14442693
> *his name is COAST dumb ass read the title
> *





SO THERE IS ONLY ONE GUY SHOOTING COAST PATTERNS- NICE TRY

THE REST OF THE WORLD SHOOT GHOST PATTERNS- SO jASON ISNT GUNNA PAINT IT?


COAST ONE SPRAYS SOME NICE PATTERNS FADES FLAKES AND GHOST PATTERNS


SO YOU NEVER HAD A PAINTED UP CAR EITHER??? DAMN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

CORAL REEF AND SPONGE MARBLIZER AHAHAHAHA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

PUT A POUND OF SAND IN THE CLEAR!


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 10:15 AM~14442740
> *SO THERE IS ONLY ONE GUY SHOOTING COAST PATTERNS- NICE TRY
> 
> THE REST  OF THE WORLD SHOOT GHOST PATTERNS- SO jASON ISNT GUNNA PAINT IT?
> COAST ONE SPRAYS SOME NICE PATTERNS FADES FLAKES AND GHOST PATTERNS
> SO YOU NEVER HAD A PAINTED UP CAR EITHER??? DAMN
> *












*SORRY, BUT I HAD TO INSTIGATE!!!*


:happysad:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 10:15 AM~14442740
> *SO THERE IS ONLY ONE GUY SHOOTING COAST PATTERNS- NICE TRY
> 
> THE REST  OF THE WORLD SHOOT GHOST PATTERNS- SO jASON ISNT GUNNA PAINT IT?
> COAST ONE SPRAYS SOME NICE PATTERNS FADES FLAKES AND GHOST PATTERNS
> SO YOU NEVER HAD A PAINTED UP CAR EITHER??? DAMN
> *



nope saved the paint for last


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

THIS WHITE BOY WILL BE WATCHIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 10:29 AM~14442857
> *THIS WHITE BOY WILL BE WATCHIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## individualsbox

dam dude my 2 cents b4 shit goes farther


goodtimes lets this prospect post all kindsa beef-in,dam?? in the begining it was funny but i think everybody is just straight up over you .todd!!

the "I" don't let people trash there club name, like that .todd..and i know you know what i'm not saying,without really saying it... every word you type seals your faith. i'ld let your ride speak for it self at a carshow when it gets finished with the COAST PAINT $ EMPIRE WORK is done PITPULL & HOLLYWOOD CUSTOMS did your right so far..

sit back relax & don't get involved in shit thats not .todd related.
bigtime hydraulics is one of them


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 11 2009, 10:36 AM~14442898
> *dam dude my 2 cents b4 shit goes farther
> goodtimes lets this prospect post all kindsa beef-in,dam?? in the begining it was  funny but i think everybody is just straight up over you .todd!!
> 
> the "I" don't let people trash there club name, like that .todd..and i know you know what i'm not  saying,without really saying it... every word you type seals your faith. i'ld  let your ride speak for it self at a carshow when it gets finished with the COAST PAINT $ EMPIRE WORK is done  PITPULL & HOLLYWOOD CUSTOMS  did your right so far..
> 
> sit back relax & don't get involved in shit thats not .todd related.
> bigtime hydraulics is one of them
> *


 :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 11 2009, 10:36 AM~14442898
> *dam dude my 2 cents b4 shit goes farther
> goodtimes lets this prospect post all kindsa beef-in,dam?? in the begining it was  funny but i think everybody is just straight up over you .todd!!
> 
> the "I" don't let people trash there club name, like that .todd..and i know you know what i'm not  saying,without really saying it... every word you type seals your faith. i'ld  let your ride speak for it self at a carshow when it gets finished with the COAST PAINT $ EMPIRE WORK is done  PITPULL & HOLLYWOOD CUSTOMS  did your right so far..
> 
> sit back relax & don't get involved in shit thats not .todd related.
> bigtime hydraulics is one of them
> *



lets be clear i got nothing but respect I for that kept it 100 with me steve,you ,slim,psta and the small circle of people that knew about what happened but at the same time im a man and a cool as person.you respect me i respect you infortuantly theres just some dickhead hatin ass people that mess it up for everyone.


----------



## individualsbox

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 10:44 AM~14442945
> *lets be clear i got nothing but respect I for that kept it 100 with me steve,you ,slim,psta and the small circle of people that  knew about what happened but at the same time im a man and a cool as person.you respect me i respect you infortuantly theres just some dickhead hatin ass people that mess it up for everyone.
> *


bigtime hydraulics has nothing to do with you.. you have no real reason to get invoved with how business is done!!!

just rember that i gave my 2 cents..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 09:44 AM~14442945
> *lets be clear i got nothing but respect I for that kept it 100 with me steve,you ,slim,psta and the small circle of people that  knew about what happened but at the same time im a man and a cool as person.you respect me i respect you infortuantly theres just some dickhead hatin ass people that mess it up for everyone.
> *


CHECK YOUR MIRROR FIRST B4 YOU START BUSTIN OTHERS

RESPECT IS EARNED... YOUR GOING THE WRONG DIRECTION IF THATS WHAT YOU ARE LOOKIN FOR....


THE I BOX NAILED IT. MUCH RESPECT TO THE I


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 11 2009, 10:36 AM~14442898
> *dam dude my 2 cents b4 shit goes farther
> goodtimes lets this prospect post all kindsa beef-in,dam?? in the begining it was  funny but i think everybody is just straight up over you .todd!!
> 
> the "I" don't let people trash there club name, like that .todd..and i know you know what i'm not  saying,without really saying it... every word you type seals your faith. i'ld  let your ride speak for it self at a carshow when it gets finished with the COAST PAINT $ EMPIRE WORK is done  PITPULL & HOLLYWOOD CUSTOMS  did your right so far..
> 
> sit back relax & don't get involved in shit thats not .todd related.
> bigtime hydraulics is one of them
> *





> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 11 2009, 10:47 AM~14442971
> *bigtime hydraulics has nothing to do with you.. you have no real reason to get invoved with how business is done!!!
> 
> just rember that i gave my 2 cents..
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jul 11 2009, 10:47 AM~14442971
> *bigtime hydraulics has nothing to do with you.. you have no real reason to get invoved with how business is done!!!
> 
> just rember that i gave my 2 cents..
> *



theres no beef here its just lowrider shit talking :biggrin: ,its not that serious and as far as bigtime it obvious how he handles his busi so i put my 02 cents it has nothing to do with the the club as a whole.this man has made a topic to promote his buisness good feed back and bad feedback so on and so forth isnt that the point of a sucessfull or failed business?.give respect where respect is due.....right.....:dunno: i never came on here lying :uh: every thing i said is justified


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 10:56 AM~14443030
> *theres no beef here its just lowrider shit talking,its not that serious and as far as bigtime it obvious how he handles his busi so i put my 02 cents it has nothing to do with the the club as a whole.this man has made a topic to promote his buisness good feed back and bad feedback so on and so forth isnt that the point of a sucessfull or failed business?.give respect where respect is due.....right.....i never came on here lying  :uh:  every thing i said is justified
> *



*CO-SIGNED FOR TRUTH!!!!*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 09:46 AM~14442554
> * il have jasons girl friend hit the switch
> *



* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats the funniest shit i heard in a while....*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 10:15 AM~14442740
> *
> 
> THE REST  OF THE WORLD SHOOT GHOST PATTERNS- SO jASON ISNT GUNNA PAINT IT?
> 
> *



*we doing body work, and hopefully a drastic Modification we been talking about,.. and spraying the base,. with the tag team of Coast coming in and laying down all over it, then we'll clear it, and cut it. :biggrin: 

and trust me, his car wont leave without doing impressive numbers. its does 60's from what i hear,.. sounds like Pitbull did some good work so far,. hopefully we can help the homie get a lil more without a heavy hitter like some of the stuff out there  *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

WHY GIVE A SHIT ABOUT SOMEONE ELSE. ITS YOUR 2 CENTS THAT WILL NEVER BRING YOU RESPECT FROM ANYONE. SINCE YOUR SOOOO WORRIED ABOUT SOMEONE ELSES LIFE .. TELL US ABOUT YOURS. 

YOU HAVE A JOB?

DO YOU OWN A HOME?

HOW MANY CARS DO YOU OWN?

HOW LONG YOU BEEN RIDIN THEM COAST PATTERNS??

SHOW US YOUR SUCCESSES IN LIFE


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 11:14 AM~14443173
> *we doing body work, and hopefully a drastic Modification we been talking about,.. and spraying the base,. with the tag team of Coast coming in and laying down all over it, then we'll clear it, and cut it. :biggrin:
> 
> and trust me, his car wont leave without doing impressive numbers. its does 60's from what i hear,.. sounds like Pitbull did some good work so far,.  hopefully we can help the homie get a lil more without a heavy hitter like some of the stuff out there
> *



:biggrin: im leaning towards that mod more and more :0 pm me some pics if you got them :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 10:14 AM~14443173
> *we doing body work, and hopefully a drastic Modification we been talking about,.. and spraying the base,. with the tag team of Coast coming in and laying down all over it, then we'll clear it, and cut it. :biggrin:
> 
> and trust me, his car wont leave without doing impressive numbers. its does 60's from what i hear,.. sounds like Pitbull did some good work so far,.  hopefully we can help the homie get a lil more without a heavy hitter like some of the stuff out there
> *


HE MAKING THE RIGHT MOVES.. JUST TALKS TOO MUCH.
JASON YOU KNOW I GOT FULL RESPECT FOR WHAT YOU GOT GOING.



WHEN YOU COME BACK TO TOWN - WILL YOU PUT SOME COAST PATTERNS ON THE T/C?? :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 11:20 AM~14443217
> *HE MAKING THE RIGHT MOVES.. JUST TALKS TOO MUCH.
> JASON YOU KNOW I GOT FULL RESPECT FOR WHAT YOU GOT GOING.
> WHEN YOU COME BACK TO TOWN - WILL YOU PUT SOME COAST PATTERNS ON THE T/C?? :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: sounds good but its not that i talk to much but when someones says something about me i throwing shots back at him.thats just what it is.for example if you would of came on here like whats sup homie id responded gave you the same respect and we would of bull shited for a while but that wasnt the case.but its all good water under the bridge


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

LET US KNOW WHEN HE DROPS THE LOOT.

WITHOUT IT HE COULD TELL ME HE IS DIPPIN HIS CAR IN GOLD AND I WOULD NOT CARELESS.

LET THE CAR DO YOUR TALKIN.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 11:20 AM~14443217
> *HE MAKING THE RIGHT MOVES.. JUST TALKS TOO MUCH.
> JASON YOU KNOW I GOT FULL RESPECT FOR WHAT YOU GOT GOING.
> WHEN YOU COME BACK TO TOWN - WILL YOU PUT SOME COAST PATTERNS ON THE T/C?? :biggrin:
> *


*lol.. he is talking about Coast One's work... :biggrin: 

i do the same thing,.. i relate the pattern/pinstripe style to the artist, whether it be 

"coast patterns"
"danny patterns"
"felix graphix"
"Fonzy murals"


not that they are the ONLY ones that do it, but the only ones doing THIER particular style, because every artist has his own style. you dont go to Coast one for "Mario gomez style" you go to him for his style. think thats what .Todd is meaning.

oh and Ryan,.. booooy i promise ya,.. I could lay some mean patterns with a couple cans of krylon boi!! i got your back!!! hahahhahahah jk


this thread always seems to be more of an "off topic" thread here in the hydro section..lol

caleb does his thing,.. its his business to take care of customers, or screw em over,.. either way it doesnt affect us. its shitty to see things happen like this,.. and its even worse when its someone who is defending our freedoms. but I think HAZE was pretty respectfull about it for a long time. for what he paid to get done (granted it was a real good price) it should of taken caleb no longer than a week. we do a job like that 3 pumps mild frame, with arms, and axle in 3 days. but we have frame plate kits here, and Im blessed to have a crew that knows how to get shit done fast and quality. i dont know calebs situation,.. but this is an unfortunate situation all the way around.
but its done now, and hopefully caleb will do the honorable thing and give HAZE all of his parts,... i mean EVERY LAST PART. so this kid can get it finished in enough time to enjoy it before he goes off to risk his life again for all of us  *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 11:23 AM~14443245
> *LET US KNOW WHEN HE DROPS THE LOOT.
> 
> WITHOUT IT HE COULD TELL ME HE IS DIPPIN HIS CAR IN GOLD AND I WOULD NOT CARELESS.
> 
> LET THE CAR DO YOUR TALKIN.
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GOOD WORDS JASON-


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 11:30 AM~14443303
> *lol.. he is talking about Coast One's work... :biggrin:
> 
> i do the same thing,.. i relate the pattern/pinstripe style to the artist, whether it be
> 
> "coast patterns"
> "danny patterns"
> "felix graphix"
> "Fonzy murals"
> not that they are the ONLY ones that do it, but the only ones doing THIER particular style, because every artist has his own style. you dont go to Coast one for "Mario gomez style" you go to him for his style. think thats what .Todd is meaning.
> 
> oh and Ryan,.. booooy i promise ya,.. I could lay some mean patterns with a couple cans of krylon boi!! i got your back!!! hahahhahahah jk
> this thread always seems to be more of an "off topic" thread here in the hydro section..lol
> 
> caleb does his thing,.. its his business to take care of customers, or screw em over,.. either way it doesnt affect us. its shitty to see things happen like this,.. and its even worse when its someone who is defending our freedoms. but I think HAZE was pretty respectfull about it for a long time. for what he paid to get done (granted it was a real good price) it should of taken caleb no longer than a week. we do a job like that 3 pumps mild frame, with arms, and axle in 3 days. but we have frame plate kits here, and Im blessed to have a crew that knows how to get shit done fast and quality. i dont know calebs situation,.. but this is an unfortunate situation all the way around.
> but its done now, and  hopefully caleb will do the honorable thing and give HAZE all of his parts,... i mean EVERY LAST PART. so this kid can get it finished in enough time to enjoy it before he goes off to risk his life again for all of us
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 11:23 AM~14443245
> *LET US KNOW WHEN HE DROPS THE LOOT.
> 
> WITHOUT IT HE COULD TELL ME HE IS DIPPIN HIS CAR IN GOLD AND I WOULD NOT CARELESS.
> 
> LET THE CAR DO YOUR TALKIN.
> *


* better yet, I'll send ya some pics when the cars comes here on the transport truck ALL THE WAY FROM PENNSILVANIA! :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 11:33 AM~14443341
> * better yet, I'll send ya some pics when the cars comes here on the transport truck ALL THE WAY FROM PENNSILVANIA! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 11:33 AM~14443341
> * better yet, I'll send ya some pics when the cars comes here on the transport truck ALL THE WAY FROM PENNSILVANIA! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

YO SHAYNE IS STEVIE D COMIN UP?

2 Members: RIDERCHRONICLES, 1sikMC


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES+Jul 11 2009, 11:23 AM~14443245-->
> 
> 
> 
> LET US KNOW WHEN HE DROPS THE LOOT.
> 
> WITHOUT IT HE COULD TELL ME HE IS DIPPIN HIS CAR IN GOLD AND I WOULD NOT CARELESS.
> 
> *LET THE CAR DO YOUR TALKIN*.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is what im talking about, real talk ryan
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 11:30 AM~14443303
> *lol.. he is talking about Coast One's work... :biggrin:
> 
> i do the same thing,.. i relate the pattern/pinstripe style to the artist, whether it be
> 
> "coast patterns"
> "danny patterns"
> "felix graphix"
> "Fonzy murals"
> not that they are the ONLY ones that do it, but the only ones doing THIER particular style, because every artist has his own style. you dont go to Coast one for "Mario gomez style" you go to him for his style. think thats what .Todd is meaning.
> 
> oh and Ryan,.. booooy i promise ya,.. I could lay some mean patterns with a couple cans of krylon boi!! i got your back!!! hahahhahahah jk
> this thread always seems to be more of an "off topic" thread here in the hydro section..lol
> 
> caleb does his thing,.. its his business to take care of customers, or screw em over,.. either way it doesnt affect us. its shitty to see things happen like this,.. and its even worse when its someone who is defending our freedoms. but I think HAZE was pretty respectfull about it for a long time. for what he paid to get done (granted it was a real good price) it should of taken caleb no longer than a week. we do a job like that 3 pumps mild frame, with arms, and axle in 3 days. but we have frame plate kits here, and Im blessed to have a crew that knows how to get shit done fast and quality. i dont know calebs situation,.. but this is an unfortunate situation all the way around.
> but its done now, and  hopefully caleb will do the honorable thing and give HAZE all of his parts,... i mean EVERY LAST PART. so this kid can get it finished in enough time to enjoy it before he goes off to risk his life again for all of us
> *


well said Jason :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 11:33 AM~14443341
> * better yet, I'll send ya some pics when the cars comes here on the transport truck ALL THE WAY FROM PENNSILVANIA! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


with allll the headache i have gone through i feel like doing the same thang, just having a top notch shop do my next project!!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 11 2009, 01:54 PM~14444142
> *with allll the headache i have gone through i feel like doing the same thang, just having a top notch shop do my next project!!!!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: i sent my car away last winter its well worth the shipping cost knowing that your car is safe and taken care of you will miss her but it def gives you some time to clear your head and focus on other parts of your life or at least that was my expirence


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 02:08 PM~14444201
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  i sent my car away last winter its well worth the shipping cost knowing that your car is safe and taken care of you will miss her but it def gives you some time to clear your head and focus on other parts of your life or at least that was my expirence
> *


thats why im selling mine not happy with the way it came out because i didnt use a quality shop, my next round will be a top notch shop for sure, a baaaad experience


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 11 2009, 02:14 PM~14444234
> *thats why im selling mine not happy with the way it came out because i didnt use a quality shop, my next round will be a top notch shop for sure, a baaaad experience
> *



srry to hear that bro send it to empire from what i hear hes got a shop the size of a small mall :biggrin:


----------



## LivinTheDream

Just read the last few pages and it sounds like dude is getting the run around. Is this a real business?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 02:35 PM~14444323
> *srry to hear that bro send it to empire from what i hear hes got a shop the size of a small mall  :biggrin:
> *


*..lol.. and were moving to a BIGGER SHOP!!

Steve-o,.. comeon holmes,.. you know we got you bro,... we suggested it along time ago. twist your big body,.. let us find you something out here, to save on shipping, and we can build it,.. trust me i know the rules you have to live by,.. all you gotta do is ask that man in your avatar his opinion of me :biggrin: .. he is my brother, always will be  ... i still have my old rules from back in the day :0 :0 :0 
i go way back :biggrin: 







*


----------



## haze1995

Everything is being handled offline. Will update once car is done. Thanks


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 04:28 PM~14444884
> *..lol.. and were moving to a BIGGER SHOP!!
> 
> Steve-o,.. comeon holmes,.. you know we got you bro,... we suggested it along time ago. twist your big body,.. let us find you something out here, to save on shipping, and we can build it,.. trust me i know the rules you have to live by,.. all you gotta do is ask that man in your avatar his opinion of me :biggrin: .. he is my brother, always will be  ... i still have my old rules from back in the day :0  :0  :0
> i go way back :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO, I WILL LOOK INTO THOSE OPTIONS FO SHO


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 11 2009, 12:15 PM~14443613
> *YO SHAYNE IS STEVIE D COMIN UP?
> 
> 2 Members: RIDERCHRONICLES, 1sikMC
> *


coming up where :dunno:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## vengence

so you got your car back haze?

shoot me a couple pics homie


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 11 2009, 05:08 PM~14445102
> *Everything is being handled offline.  Will update once car is done.  Thanks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jul 12 2009, 09:41 PM~14453917
> * :uh:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## singlepumpking

when does he get back from camping?


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 11 2009, 06:17 AM~14441668
> *o swith mama  :biggrin:  he'll get his in due time i know a couple homies on the west that know switch homie gets served all the time out there not mentioning no names tho but switch knows what it is.i do promise my car will be in the Wild Wild West this year  :biggrin:
> *


talk is cheap. Your still a no name cuzz. I could tell you I served 3 ****** last night and how would you know if I was lying or telling the truth?
You can watch all the videos and talk to new people you just met but if you aint out here putting in the work then you cant speak on shit.
Im real easy to find btw.
As mush shit and disrespect as you show towards the "I" I find it interesting that you trying to get my homie and V.P of the same chapter im from to do work on your car.
We must be doing something right!
Keep hating homie. Oh, go ahead and forward me those pms so I can show them to switchman!


----------



## MUFASA

MAN......I KEEP HEARING ABOUT THESE PM'S................








SOMEONE SHOULD JUST POST THEM ALREADY............. :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 13 2009, 10:19 PM~14464624
> *MAN......I KEEP HEARING ABOUT THESE PM'S................
> SOMEONE SHOULD JUST POST THEM ALREADY............. :uh:
> *



I 2ND THAT lol


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 13 2009, 09:17 PM~14464589
> *talk is cheap. Your still a no name cuzz. I could tell you I served 3 ****** last night and how would you know if I was lying or telling the truth?
> You can watch all the videos and talk to new people you just met but if you aint out here putting in the work then you cant speak on shit.
> Im real easy to find btw.
> As mush shit and disrespect as you show towards the "I" I find it interesting that you trying to get my homie and V.P of the same chapter im from to do work on your car.
> We must be doing something right!
> Keep hating homie. Oh, go ahead and forward me those pms so I can show them to switchman!
> *



dog if i wanted to post the pms id of done it already shit id could of made a topic about them and what REALLY HAPPENED and not switch saying that i dont know what club i wanna be in and club hoppin :uh: but belive it or not im trying to be cool about it.im a cool dude ask anyone in the P.A topic pitbull,pinky i dont care what topic or what club youll never hear about me disrespecting someone who didnt disrespect me first  pm sent bro call me asap well get shit straighted out


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 14 2009, 05:45 AM~14466891
> *dog if i wanted to post the pms id of done it already shit id could of made a topic about them and what REALLY HAPPENED and not switch saying that i dont know what club i wanna be in and club hoppin  :uh:  but belive it or not im trying to be cool about it.im a cool dude ask anyone in the P.A topic pitbull,pinky i dont care what topic or what club youll never hear about me disrespecting someone who didnt disrespect me first   pm sent bro call me asap well get shit straighted out
> *


THE ***** .TODD ALWAYS KEEP'S IT REAL


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 14 2009, 06:45 AM~14466891
> *dog if i wanted to post the pms id of done it already shit id could of made a topic about them and what REALLY HAPPENED and not switch saying that i dont know what club i wanna be in and club hoppin  :uh:  but belive it or not im trying to be cool about it.im a cool dude ask anyone in the P.A topic pitbull,pinky i dont care what topic or what club youll never hear about me disrespecting someone who didnt disrespect me first   pm sent bro call me asap well get shit straighted out
> *


fasho


----------



## vengence

hmmmm


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 13 2009, 08:17 PM~14464589
> *talk is cheap. Your still a no name cuzz. I could tell you I served 3 ****** last night and how would you know if I was lying or telling the truth?
> You can watch all the videos and talk to new people you just met but if you aint out here putting in the work then you cant speak on shit.
> Im real easy to find btw.
> As mush shit and disrespect as you show towards the "I" I find it interesting that you trying to get my homie and V.P of the same chapter im from to do work on your car.
> We must be doing something right!
> Keep hating homie. Oh, go ahead and forward me those pms so I can show them to switchman!
> *



THATS REAL.


----------



## .TODD

:uh: that fuck this ppl need to stop hatin on me if you gotta a problem with me call me ill pm you my number and well chop it up.a certain few ppl fucked it up for me and the ''I'' they know who they are.if i have a problem with someone i have a problem with that person not the WHOLE CLUB :uh: .im done with this,this is the bull shit i had to deal with and messed it up with me and the the ''I'' ill be god damed if they mess it up with me and the MIGHTY GT.

leave me the fuck alone dont say shit to me i wont say shit to you as i mentioned earlier i never disrespected no one who didnt disrespect me first.this bull shit ends here fuck it il be the bigger person


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 14 2009, 12:25 PM~14470372
> *:uh:  that fuck this ppl need to stop hatin on me if you gotta a problem with me call me ill pm you my number and well chop it up.a certain few ppl fucked it up for me and the ''I'' they know who they are.if i have a problem with someone i have a problem with that person not the WHOLE CLUB  :uh: .im done with this,this is the bull shit i had to deal with and messed  it up with me and the the ''I'' ill be god damed if they mess it up with me and the MIGHTY GT.
> 
> leave me the fuck alone dont say shit to me i wont say shit to you as i mentioned earlier i never disrespected no one who didnt disrespect me first.this bull shit ends here fuck it il be the bigger person
> *


*
THEY MAD BECAUSE THEY WAS SCARRED YOU WAS GONNA PUT THEM ON BLAST!!! KEEP IT REAL MY *****!!! HIT ME UP SO WE CAN CHOP IT UP!!!*


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 14 2009, 01:00 PM~14470818
> *
> THEY MAD BECAUSE THEY WAS SCARRED YOU WAS GONNA PUT THEM ON BLAST!!! KEEP IT REAL MY *****!!! HIT ME UP SO WE CAN CHOP IT UP!!!
> *



:biggrin: no doubt homie


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 14 2009, 01:02 PM~14470838
> *:biggrin:  no doubt homie
> *


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 14 2009, 02:00 PM~14470818
> *
> THEY MAD BECAUSE THEY WAS SCARRED YOU WAS GONNA PUT THEM ON BLAST!!! KEEP IT REAL MY *****!!! HIT ME UP SO WE CAN CHOP IT UP!!!
> *


No, I went and put my self on blast Mija! I have and will forward it to anyone from the "I" that wants to see it.
Me and a fellow club member was trying to give todd some advice and game. we were trying to let him know there is a time and place for everything and we were helping him through his prospect time. We never did and dont have a issue with Todd. Im loyal to my club and club brothas and bacc them 100%
They way it was being put "leave him alone or he gonna tell" is the same as snitching. dry snitching. 
Killa will get the PMS, already tlked to switchman also.
Ous busieness isnt YOURS or anyone else that isnt from the I.
So be a good liitle hoe,fetch me my slippers and shine my Stacy's.


----------



## NotHisRide

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jul 15 2009, 09:24 PM~14486579
> *are you gonna hop DANA? where and when? i wanna HOP too  post link to show info please*


Here is the information regarding the Street Dreamz Car Club VA Chapter BBQ. All are welcome to come and have a great time with lots of food, music, lolos, hot women and great company. We are paying $200 for single pump and $200 for double pump hop off.  BRING OUT THE HOPPERS!!!!!


----------



## haze1995

Someone cleaned house!


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 17 2009, 02:54 AM~14500994
> *Someone cleaned house!
> *


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 17 2009, 03:54 AM~14500994
> *Someone cleaned house!
> *


??


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jul 17 2009, 04:51 PM~14507186
> *??
> *


you missed it!

TTT


----------



## remione1

your cars kinda like wheres waldo. 
is it at the shop?
is it piece out for other cars?
is it camping?
is it on a boat?
can you find hazes car? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

hmmmmm


----------



## LivinTheDream

:scrutinize:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 17 2009, 01:54 AM~14500994
> *Someone cleaned house!
> *


let me clarify this statement as I have gotten a few pms about it. Just meant that someone took a few of the bs posts out of the thread.


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 20 2009, 05:32 PM~14529023
> *let me clarify this statement as I have gotten a few pms about it.  Just meant that someone took a few of the bs posts out of the thread.
> *


man if somone cleaned up all the b.s. this topic would be only 15-20 pages long.up to big time they are doing their thang.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

View My Video


----------



## LivinTheDream

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 21 2009, 12:04 AM~14534551
> *View My Video
> *


nice


----------



## ElChingon

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 21 2009, 12:04 AM~14534551
> *View My Video
> *


that cutty is workin'!! one question!!what tha fuck is that dude with the black shirt triying to do??is he triying to stop the car from swinging with his leg or what? :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

So how did the hopp go down?


----------



## haze1995

TTT


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 21 2009, 12:04 AM~14534551
> *View My Video
> *


nice its out... 

looks like its swangin now.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995




----------



## CRONIC2004

Horrible bet he's gettin great advertizement for his business here. I see he had time for the hop video and post is but "NOTIME" to finish homeboys car or even respond. Shady he'll find screwin 1 person over is goin to turn him off future work especially Layitlow peoples.


----------



## singlepumpking

Where is the car?


????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 2 2009, 03:21 AM~14650807
> *.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *


Tell to get crackin on your shit Haze....an stop fuckin with the game


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 9 2009, 04:05 PM~14427445
> *The story:
> 
> So back in October while I was deployed to Iraq I arranged a trade for my coupe deville for a fleetwood.  Bigtime did the basic install on the coupe prior to me leaving for Iraq a few months earlier.  Just did a basic install on the coupe and it turned out really good.  I was really happy with the results.  I was even happier when I had an issue with the setup, Caleb said to just bring it back and they would take care of it.  They did take care of it no problem!  Bigtime does great work and are great at what they do.
> 
> So when the trade for the fleetwood happened, I called around to some shops here in WA and they all wanted way more money than I was prepared to pay.  I even got a hold of a member in Royal Image and he was out of my budget as well.  Bigtime was the only shop that gave me a price that I could handle and basically only charged me for the parts and materials and not labor.  Caleb and I came to the agreement of $4000 for a 3 pump setup with a square dump to the front, 10 batteries, 4 switches, extended and reinforced upper and lower A-arms, reinforced rear axle, extented trailing arms, and body on the car frame reinforcement.  Caleb even had a friend of his pick up my car in Tacoma and have it trailered down to Portland.  All the shops I contacted wanted considerably more money to do the above mentioned install.  Caleb wanted to do a military guy and previous customer a favor.  So from there I made arrangements to deposit money into his account so he could begin the install.
> *



Can anyone in this thread tell me that I have talked shit about Bigtime Hydraulics aka Bigtime Customs? 

Pretty sure I have been respectful in every way. Just wanted to know when my car was gonna be done the whole time.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 4 2009, 06:04 PM~14675543
> *Can anyone in this thread tell me that I have talked shit about Bigtime Hydraulics aka Bigtime Customs?
> 
> Pretty sure I have been respectful in every way.  Just wanted to know when my car was gonna be done the whole time.
> 
> Now they want another $2500 (for labor) on top of what they quoted me originally.  Pay or they will put a lien on my car is what they are saying!
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!
> *




:0 WTF!!! take him to court have your lawer read all pms hell have him go through this thread fuck that homie best of luck

damn shame i knew this never looked good from jump


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 4 2009, 07:04 PM~14675543
> *Can anyone in this thread tell me that I have talked shit about Bigtime Hydraulics aka Bigtime Customs?
> 
> Pretty sure I have been respectful in every way.  Just wanted to know when my car was gonna be done the whole time.
> 
> Now they want another $2500 (for labor) on top of what they quoted me originally.  Pay or they will put a lien on my car is what they are saying!
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 4 2009, 06:04 PM~14675543
> *Can anyone in this thread tell me that I have talked shit about Bigtime Hydraulics aka Bigtime Customs?
> 
> Pretty sure I have been respectful in every way.  Just wanted to know when my car was gonna be done the whole time.
> 
> Now they want another $2500 (for labor) on top of what they quoted me originally.  Pay or they will put a lien on my car is what they are saying!
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!
> *


better make sure it doesnt have a lien on it already... they had u car long enough already...


----------



## haze1995




----------



## cali rydah

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 4 2009, 09:36 PM~14677973
> *i have 65 pages of sms, text messagging saved in my comp! of the deal and the empty delivery dates, which include the original price.
> *


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 4 2009, 07:04 PM~14675543
> *Can anyone in this thread tell me that I have talked shit about Bigtime Hydraulics aka Bigtime Customs?
> 
> Pretty sure I have been respectful in every way.  Just wanted to know when my car was gonna be done the whole time.
> 
> Now they want another $2500 (for labor) on top of what they quoted me originally.  Pay or they will put a lien on my car is what they are saying!
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## NorthWestRider

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 4 2009, 05:04 PM~14675543
> *Can anyone in this thread tell me that I have talked shit about Bigtime Hydraulics aka Bigtime Customs?
> 
> Pretty sure I have been respectful in every way.  Just wanted to know when my car was gonna be done the whole time.
> 
> Now they want another $2500 (for labor) on top of what they quoted me originally.  Pay or they will put a lien on my car is what they are saying!
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: fuck dat that sum B.S. :nono:


----------



## haze1995

Ive been neutral and willing to work, but this is rediculous!!!

im just askin for my car back at this point. plain and simple. 

caleb said I talked shit but I didnt.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by haze1995+Aug 4 2009, 07:04 PM~14675543-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone in this thread tell me that I have talked shit about Bigtime Hydraulics aka Bigtime Customs?
> 
> Pretty sure I have been respectful in every way.  Just wanted to know when my car was gonna be done the whole time.
> 
> Now they want another $2500 (for labor) on top of what they quoted me originally.  Pay or they will put a lien on my car is what they are saying!
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get a invoice, or receipt....what ever was quoted,unless noted and signed by you. Is the max they can charge, some states allow a 10% for unknown/hidden damage or extra labor, but that is it...As a business owner any addition charges have to be called and utherized by the customer....And noted on the invoice with time and date.......
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Aug 4 2009, 08:40 PM~14676551
> *:0  WTF!!! take him to court have your lawer read all pms hell have him go through this thread fuck that homie best of luck
> 
> damn shame i knew this never looked good from jump
> *


He is right, down load this whole topic and save, it shows your not trash talking and lentgh of time frame...you have been more than patient....


HURRY UP before it gets deleted !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 09:17 PM~14678570
> *Did you get a invoice, or receipt....what ever was quoted,unless noted and signed by you. Is the max they can charge, some states allow a 10% for unknown/hidden damage or extra labor, but that is it...As a business owner any addition charges have to be called and utherized by the customer....And noted on the invoice with time and date.......
> He is right, down load this whole topic and save, it shows your not trash talking and lentgh of time frame...you have been more than patient....
> HURRY UP before it gets deleted !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


saved 

hey empire, call you tomorrow!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*Ron is right. even if he ATTEMPS to put a lien on your vehicle, you can still take possesion of it with the cops. by demanding the vehicle. and he has to prove his case. you cannot LEGALLY put a lein on a vehicle for monies NOT AGREED TOO! Im in the towing and recovery biz myself and deal with this ALOT.


whether you did say anything or not bad about him, it doesnt justify him upcharging you without your approval. that is illegal. he needs to prove in court that you are guilty of defamation of his character,...lol.. which he obviously does farr too well on his own. but its obvious that you have not said anything bad about big time customs.

you were more patient than anyone i have ever met,... Im sure Caleb needs the additional 2500 to buy the parts he owes you.

this is bad, and embarrasing for the WHOLE industry.*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 4 2009, 10:21 PM~14678623
> *saved
> 
> hey empire, call you tomorrow!
> *



*text me its easier :biggrin: *


----------



## stevie d




----------



## nittygritty

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 10:31 PM~14678774
> *Ron is right. even if he ATTEMPS to put a lien on your vehicle, you can still take possesion of it with the cops. by demanding the vehicle. and he has to prove his case. you cannot LEGALLY put a lein on a vehicle for monies NOT AGREED TOO! Im in the towing and recovery biz myself and deal with this ALOT.
> whether you did say anything or not bad about him, it doesnt justify him upcharging you without your approval. that is illegal. he needs to prove in court that you are guilty of defamation of his character,...lol.. which he obviously does farr too well on his own. but its obvious that you have not said anything bad about big time customs.
> 
> you were more patient than anyone i have ever met,... Im sure Caleb needs the additional 2500 to buy the parts he owes you.
> 
> this is bad, and embarrasing for the WHOLE industry.
> *


x1000.This dude is a fucking clown.He seriously needs an ass kicking for even thinking he's gonna get some more money outta you after all the shit you've put up with.I've noticed he hasnt even attempted to defend himself lately cause he knows he is full of shit.


----------



## haze1995




----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 4 2009, 09:40 PM~14678910
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

pretty fucked up that the mods deleted everything and his true colors have shown thru that all the bs was very true...from the looks of things youd have to actually perform the labor before you can charge for it


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 5 2009, 12:22 AM~14679284
> *ttt
> *


Oh yea, That sucks Haze.. forgot to express my sorrow....Well on the other note, I would be willing to help ya in the future at *cost* to get ya rite...Semi pro bono...hahhah  

America, proud to be Free, becuase of the brave. Thanxs Brother :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 10:32 PM~14678798
> *text me its easier  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: no its not .................


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 4 2009, 06:04 PM~14675543
> *Can anyone in this thread tell me that I have talked shit about Bigtime Hydraulics aka Bigtime Customs?
> 
> Pretty sure I have been respectful in every way.  Just wanted to know when my car was gonna be done the whole time.
> 
> Now they want another $2500 (for labor) on top of what they quoted me originally.  Pay or they will put a lien on my car is what they are saying!
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF???........DAMN HOMIE...............U HAVE WAY TOO MUCH PATIENCE...........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2009, 12:44 AM~14679410
> *Oh yea, That sucks Haze.. forgot to express my sorrow....Well on the other note, I would be willing to help ya in the future at cost to get ya rite...Semi pro bono...hahhah
> 
> America, proud to be Free, becuase of the brave. Thanxs Brother :biggrin:
> *



shit if i had the means to do it, i would as well...


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 4 2009, 06:04 PM~14675543
> *Can anyone in this thread tell me that I have talked shit about Bigtime Hydraulics aka Bigtime Customs?
> 
> Pretty sure I have been respectful in every way.  Just wanted to know when my car was gonna be done the whole time.
> 
> Now they want another $2500 (for labor) on top of what they quoted me originally.  Pay or they will put a lien on my car is what they are saying!
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!
> *


Since you asked I will answer with my 2-cents...

I think you have been very respectful and tried to address your concerns tactfully, BUT you did handle the situation ONLINE in the court of public opinion. Anytime you go into someones topic and air your dirty laundry for everyone to comment, things are generally going to get blown out of proportion, stories twisted, reputations damaged on both sides, etc. You had absolutely nothing to gain by going online and telling people your situation. They are not building your car, so handle it offline. It would be great to see each of you come to an agreement. You seem like a good guy just trying to get his car built like everyone else. BigTime knows what they are doing and should take care of you. If you can't get it worked out, then you know what you have to do.


----------



## BIG_LOS

this is some fucked up shit


----------



## babyhuey

haze i dont even know you homie, but if you want to start a topic and get 
a bunch of riders organized or fund raising or donating a few bucks to get your ride finished, 

i am sure more then a few of us would be willing to come together and fade a few dollors in a pot, 
shit, im not rich or anything eather, in fact im trying to build 2 cars right now so i know how it is... 

i have a good friend in afganistan flying choppers right now and i have a few friends over in iraq right now, one thing i know is whatever money you made over there was hard ass earned money... if empire is gonna shoot you a deal i would like to see you get your ride finished. a few bucks... times that by a few more... get this thing going...its easy to get discouraged ...but stay up man...real talk.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 10:31 PM~14678774
> *Ron is right. even if he ATTEMPS to put a lien on your vehicle, you can still take possesion of it with the cops. by demanding the vehicle. and he has to prove his case. you cannot LEGALLY put a lein on a vehicle for monies NOT AGREED TOO! Im in the towing and recovery biz myself and deal with this ALOT.
> whether you did say anything or not bad about him, it doesnt justify him upcharging you without your approval. that is illegal. he needs to prove in court that you are guilty of defamation of his character,...lol.. which he obviously does farr too well on his own. but its obvious that you have not said anything bad about big time customs.
> 
> you were more patient than anyone i have ever met,... Im sure Caleb needs the additional 2500 to buy the parts he owes you.
> 
> this is bad, and embarrasing for the WHOLE industry.
> *


x2


----------



## .TODD

bad for business :nosad: unbelivable


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 5 2009, 01:26 AM~14679878
> *haze i dont even know you homie, but if you want to start a topic and get
> a bunch of riders organized or fund raising or donating a few bucks to get your ride finished,
> 
> i am sure more then a few of us would be willing to come together and fade a few dollors in a pot,
> shit, im not rich or anything eather, in fact im trying to build 2 cars right now so i know how it is...
> 
> i have a good friend in afganistan flying choppers right now and i have a few friends over in iraq right now,  one thing i know is whatever money you made over there was hard ass earned money... if empire is gonna shoot you a deal i would like to see you get your ride finished. a few bucks... times that by a few more... get this thing going...its easy to get discouraged ...but stay up man...real talk.
> *


I agree


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2009, 10:17 PM~14678570
> *Did you get a invoice, or receipt....what ever was quoted,unless noted and signed by you. Is the max they can charge, some states allow a 10% for unknown/hidden damage or extra labor, but that is it...As a business owner any addition charges have to be called and utherized by the customer....And noted on the invoice with time and date.......
> He is right, down load this whole topic and save, it shows your not trash talking and lentgh of time frame...you have been more than patient....
> HURRY UP before it gets deleted !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



OH TRUST ME... IF THIS THREAD GETS DELETED, SOMEONE PM ME AND i WILL PUT IT BACK!!! THIS IS SOME LOWN DOWN, FUCKED UP SHIT!!! NEXT TIME HAZE... GET AHOLD OF THE JENDA'S, THEY'LL DO YOU RIGHT BY ALL MEANS!!!


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 11:37 PM~14679375
> *pretty fucked up that the mods deleted everything and his true colors have shown thru that all the bs was very true...from the looks of things youd have to actually perform the labor before you can charge for it
> *



IT'S NOT PERMANENTLY GONE THOUGH... IT CAN BE RESTORED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 5 2009, 01:26 AM~14679878
> *haze i dont even know you homie, but if you want to start a topic and get
> a bunch of riders organized or fund raising or donating a few bucks to get your ride finished,
> 
> i am sure more then a few of us would be willing to come together and fade a few dollors in a pot,
> shit, im not rich or anything eather, in fact im trying to build 2 cars right now so i know how it is...
> 
> i have a good friend in afganistan flying choppers right now and i have a few friends over in iraq right now,  one thing i know is whatever money you made over there was hard ass earned money... if empire is gonna shoot you a deal i would like to see you get your ride finished. a few bucks... times that by a few more... get this thing going...its easy to get discouraged ...but stay up man...real talk.
> *


im sure the money could be raised in a day just from the hydro forum but that really ain't the point. there should be no need to raise him money, car should just get done and given back to him period. guess bigtime needs more camping gear


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

damn homie, last night i read your story for about 2 hours and every page i read made me more and more mad... did you get your car back already???? a couple of my homies took their cars to jason at empire and homeboy does real good work, so if thats who's taking over your build your in real good hands bro......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 5 2009, 01:19 AM~14679598
> *Since you asked I will answer with my 2-cents...
> 
> I think you have been very respectful and tried to address your concerns tactfully, BUT you did handle the situation ONLINE in the court of public opinion.  Anytime you go into someones topic and air your dirty laundry for everyone to comment, things are generally going to get blown out of proportion, stories twisted, reputations damaged on both sides, etc.  You had absolutely nothing to gain by going online and telling people your situation.  They are not building your car, so handle it offline.  It would be great to see each of you come to an agreement.  You seem like a good guy just trying to get his car built like everyone else.  BigTime knows what they are doing and should take care of you.  If you can't get it worked out, then you know what you have to do.
> *



ya they know what their doing to the homie is straight bullshit and trying to hone him out of $2500 more cuz everyone sees the B.S thats going on here...he has had almost close to a year to finish the damn car and yet he can talk about putting his impala together and hopping it the first time and shit..then put a video of a blue cutty, that quite frankly i think has more than just battery weight in the back of it..we dont want to see a car hopping, we want to see hazes car done that should have been done 10 times over..

and the only time a car should take this damn long is if he was building a show car with full on chrome and kandy paint and custom interior...which its not....


----------



## Xavier P Guerrero

BIGTIME BULLSHIT!!!!!!!! THIS IS SO FUCKED UP. I FELL FOR YOU HOMIE!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 11:18 AM~14683209
> *ya they know what their doing to the homie is straight bullshit and trying to hone him out of $2500 more cuz everyone sees the B.S thats going on here...he has had almost close to a year to finish the damn car and yet he can talk about putting his impala together and hopping it the first time and shit..then put a video of a blue cutty, that quite frankly i think has more than just battery weight in the back of it..we dont want to see a car hopping, we want to see hazes car done that should have been done 10 times over..
> 
> and the only time a car should take this damn long is if he was building a show car with full on chrome and kandy paint and custom interior...which its not....
> *



yes sir id much rather seen hazes car done some ppl really need to take some accountability and responsibility


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 5 2009, 12:19 AM~14679598
> *Since you asked I will answer with my 2-cents...
> 
> I think you have been very respectful and tried to address your concerns tactfully, BUT you did handle the situation ONLINE in the court of public opinion.  Anytime you go into someones topic and air your dirty laundry for everyone to comment, things are generally going to get blown out of proportion, stories twisted, reputations damaged on both sides, etc.  You had absolutely nothing to gain by going online and telling people your situation.  They are not building your car, so handle it offline.  It would be great to see each of you come to an agreement.  You seem like a good guy just trying to get his car built like everyone else.  BigTime knows what they are doing and should take care of you.  If you can't get it worked out, then you know what you have to do.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

haze i have talked to you several times cause i went throught the same shit,not with this shop let mr clarify that!!!!! u know this i let him finish it and now some of the work needs redone, the paint needs a few touch ups as well, i got screwed over in the deal
Cut your loses and let another shop take care of you
You will be happier in the long run, i wish i would have done it sooner myself
there were several cats here in that offered thier services, guys from RI and RO
that would have helped, i say let the hommies on here help you get this out right
just my 0.02 cents


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 5 2009, 12:18 PM~14683763
> *yes sir id much rather seen hazes car done some ppl really need to take some accountability and responsibility
> *



*CO-SIGNED FOR TRUTH!!!!!*


----------



## haze1995

Caleb has retracted his statement about the lein and the extra money. He conveyed this via text about an hour ago. Im gonna drive down on the 15th to get the car. We have also agreed to part ways peacefully and never speak to or about each other after I get my car.

I hope to never post in this thread again.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 5 2009, 12:09 AM~14678469
> *the dirt will come out!  Ive been neutral and willing to work, but this shit is rediculous!!!
> 
> im just askin for my car back at this point.  plain and simple.
> 
> caleb said I talked shit but I didnt.
> 
> now its the office of attorney general consumer protection division, federal trade commision, BBB, WA bar assosiation, military law, and anyone else that will listen!
> *


MAYBE I SHOULD READ THE WHOLE TOPIC, BUT HE WANTS $2500 MORE BECAUSE YOU WAS TALKING SHIT. DAMN DID NOT KNOW WE WERE PAYING NOW FOR TALKING SHIT.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 5 2009, 02:14 PM~14684296
> *Caleb has retracted his statement about the lein and the extra money.  He conveyed this via text about an hour ago. Im gonna drive down on the 15th to get the car.  We have also agreed to part ways peacefully and never speak to or about each other after I get my car.
> 
> I hope to never post in this thread again.
> *



thats good..hopefully he comes thru this time


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 5 2009, 01:14 PM~14684296
> *Caleb has retracted his statement about the lein and the extra money.  He conveyed this via text about an hour ago. Im gonna drive down on the 15th to get the car.  We have also agreed to part ways peacefully and never speak to or about each other after I get my car.
> 
> I hope to never post in this thread again.
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: 
*
DID IT GET A RANCH PAINT JOB WHILE IT WAS THERE?*


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 5 2009, 01:14 PM~14684296
> *Caleb has retracted his statement about the lein and the extra money.  He conveyed this via text about an hour ago. Im gonna drive down on the 15th to get the car.  We have also agreed to part ways peacefully and never speak to or about each other after I get my car.
> 
> I hope to never post in this thread again.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NICE GLAD TO HEAR IT BROTHER
NEED ANY HELP WORKING ON IT HIT ME UP


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Aug 5 2009, 01:20 PM~14684363
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> DID IT GET A RANCH PAINT JOB WHILE IT WAS THERE?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 5 2009, 01:14 PM~14684296
> *Caleb has retracted his statement about the lein and the extra money.  He conveyed this via text about an hour ago. Im gonna drive down on the 15th to get the car.  We have also agreed to part ways peacefully and never speak to or about each other after I get my car.
> 
> I hope to never post in this thread again.
> *


probably end up being somtime in sept!! oh and your all haters..lol..


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 5 2009, 02:14 PM~14684296
> *Caleb has retracted his statement about the lein and the extra money.  He conveyed this via text about an hour ago. Im gonna drive down on the 15th to get the car.  We have also agreed to part ways peacefully and never speak to or about each other after I get my car.
> 
> I hope to never post in this thread again.
> *


Well thats good maybe he was having a bad day


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 10:31 PM~14678774
> *Ron is right. even if he ATTEMPS to put a lien on your vehicle, you can still take possesion of it with the cops. by demanding the vehicle. and he has to prove his case. you cannot LEGALLY put a lein on a vehicle for monies NOT AGREED TOO! Im in the towing and recovery biz myself and deal with this ALOT.
> whether you did say anything or not bad about him, it doesnt justify him upcharging you without your approval. that is illegal. he needs to prove in court that you are guilty of defamation of his character,...lol.. which he obviously does farr too well on his own. but its obvious that you have not said anything bad about big time customs.
> 
> you were more patient than anyone i have ever met,... Im sure Caleb needs the additional 2500 to buy the parts he owes you.
> 
> this is bad, and embarrasing for the WHOLE industry.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i need the 2500 hahahahahahaha, his parts are on his car sucka! DAMN YOU THE SMARTEST GUY ON HERE HUH.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 4 2009, 10:09 PM~14678469
> *the dirt will come out!  Ive been neutral and willing to work, but this shit is rediculous!!!
> 
> im just askin for my car back at this point.  plain and simple.
> 
> caleb said I talked shit but I didnt.
> 
> now its the office of attorney general consumer protection division, federal trade commision, BBB, WA bar assosiation, military law, and anyone else that will listen!
> *


ID LIKE TO KNOW WHAT DIRT YOUR TALKING ABOUT TOO. YOU GOT YOUR FRAME WRAPPED ALL YOUR SUSPENSION , CUT OUT ,TRAY ALL FOR NO FEE!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 11:18 AM~14683209
> *ya they know what their doing to the homie is straight bullshit and trying to hone him out of $2500 more cuz everyone sees the B.S thats going on here...he has had almost close to a year to finish the damn car and yet he can talk about putting his impala together and hopping it the first time and shit..then put a video of a blue cutty, that quite frankly i think has more than just battery weight in the back of it..we dont want to see a car hopping, we want to see hazes car done that should have been done 10 times over..
> 
> and the only time a car should take this damn long is if he was building a show car with full on chrome and kandy paint and custom interior...which its not....
> *


I DONT HAVE TIME TO SIT HERE AND ANSWER EACH ONE SO HERE WE GO.
KINGFISH YOUR BITCH ASS HAD A REGAL.GET A IMPALA THEN YOU CAN SPEAK YOU FUCKING MOREON.
TODD. YOUR JUST A LIL BITCH TOO. GET YA MIND RIGHT BOY!
BENJI. YOU ALREADY KNOW!!

TO THE REST OF YOU WITH YOUR BIG OPINIONS, JUST COME HOLLA WHEN YOU SEE ME.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2009, 05:07 PM~14685879
> *I DONT HAVE TIME TO SIT HERE AND ANSWER EACH ONE SO HERE WE GO.
> KINGFISH YOUR BITCH ASS HAD A REGAL.GET A IMPALA THEN YOU CAN SPEAK YOU FUCKING MOREON.
> TODD. YOUR JUST A LIL BITCH TOO. GET YA MIND RIGHT BOY!
> BENJI. YOU ALREADY KNOW!!
> 
> TO THE REST OF YOU WITH YOUR BIG OPINIONS, JUST COME HOLLA WHEN YOU SEE ME.
> *


its has a regal and its actually spelt moron....but thanks for trying


----------



## mister x

wut up bigtime killa  wut crackin


----------



## BIGKILLA503

NOW EVERYONE WANT TO HELP THIS GUY, WHERE THE FUCK WERE YOU ALL WHEN HE WAS TRYING TO GET IT DONE ORIGINALLY?????

WE DID ALL HIS SHIT AT NO FEE. DO YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT NO FEE MEANS.
IT MEANS WE DID THIS GUYS FRAME, AXLE,A ARMS UPPER AND LOWER,TRAY, INSTALL, ALL FOR NO FEE!!!

ALL YOU THAT CLAIM TO WANT TO HELP WOULDNT EVEN LISTEN TO THIS GUY WHEN HE WAS TRYING TO GET DONE, SO KNOW THAT WE HAVE A WHOLE TEAM OF SUCKERS ON THE BAND WAGON PEOPLE COMIN OUT THE WOOD WORKS.

WE WANT TO HELP YOU RYAN BECAUSE WE DESPISE BIG KILLA SO MUCH!! WOW A BUNCH OF BITCHS.

SAY WHAT YOU WILL I COULD GIVE A FUCK LESS.

BECAUSE THERE ONLY ONE OR TWO PEOPLE ON HERE SERVING UP LIP SERVICE WHO ARE EVEN ANYONE IN THIS SHIT, THE REST OF YOU FUCKS ARE LAMES.

OFF TO THE RACES TYPE AS FAST AS YOU CAN,PUNKMOTHERFUCKERS!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 04:09 PM~14685898
> *its has a regal and its actually spelt moron....but thanks for trying
> *


MY POINY EXACTLY. YOU NO BODY SHUT YOUR HOLE AND KNOW YOUR ROLL.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 5 2009, 04:12 PM~14685934
> *wut up bigtime killa  wut crackin
> *


YO! SUP MIKE. HOW YOU BEEN HOMEBOY.


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2009, 03:16 PM~14685973
> *YO! SUP MIKE. HOW YOU BEEN HOMEBOY.
> *


chillin big dawg i see people still hatin huh


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 5 2009, 01:26 AM~14679878
> *haze i dont even know you homie, but if you want to start a topic and get
> a bunch of riders organized or fund raising or donating a few bucks to get your ride finished,
> 
> i am sure more then a few of us would be willing to come together and fade a few dollors in a pot,
> shit, im not rich or anything eather, in fact im trying to build 2 cars right now so i know how it is...
> 
> i have a good friend in afganistan flying choppers right now and i have a few friends over in iraq right now,  one thing i know is whatever money you made over there was hard ass earned money... if empire is gonna shoot you a deal i would like to see you get your ride finished. a few bucks... times that by a few more... get this thing going...its easy to get discouraged ...but stay up man...real talk.
> *


FUNNY THING HOMIE IS NOBODY GOTTA COME UP WITH SHIT BECAUSE IT CAME OUTTA MY POCKET.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*..lol.. and I was gonna give you props Caleb for doing the right thing with Ryan,.. then you had to go and mess it all up by responding to shit that doesnt even matter, now that you took care of the situation, and running off at the mouth.


well Im glad Ryan is getting his car back, glad Caleb is dfoing the right thing... past all that, good luck to everyone :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 11:18 AM~14683209
> *ya they know what their doing to the homie is straight bullshit and trying to hone him out of $2500 more cuz everyone sees the B.S thats going on here...he has had almost close to a year to finish the damn car and yet he can talk about putting his impala together and hopping it the first time and shit..then put a video of a blue cutty, that quite frankly i think has more than just battery weight in the back of it..we dont want to see a car hopping, we want to see hazes car done that should have been done 10 times over..
> 
> and the only time a car should take this damn long is if he was building a show car with full on chrome and kandy paint and custom interior...which its not....
> *


MORE THAN BATTERY WIEGHT HAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT A BITCH.
ROUND HERE WE CALL IT ENVY. WE KNOW YOU AINT EVER SEEN THAT MUCH AIR UNDER YOUR TIRES. AS MUCH AS YOU TALK ON HERE YOU SHOULD BE DOING 100. THATS THEPART ID CALL BIENG A WANNA BE.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2009, 05:15 PM~14685966
> *MY POINY EXACTLY. YOU NO BODY SHUT YOUR HOLE AND KNOW YOUR ROLL.
> *



Really bullshit aside. Glad to see things working themselves out.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 04:20 PM~14686022
> *..lol.. and I was gonna give you props Caleb for doing the right thing with Ryan,.. then you had to go and mess it all up by responding to shit that doesnt even matter, now that you took care of the situation, and running off at the mouth.
> well Im glad Ryan is getting his car back, glad Caleb is dfoing the right thing... past all that, good luck to everyone :thumbsup:
> *


SEEMS YOU ALWAYS WORRIED BOUT KILLA.
WE HAVE NEVER ONCE WENT INTO YOUR TOPIC YOU IN MY SHIT DAILY.
I KNOW WHAT IT IS ... YOU JOCK MY STYLE.
SAVE YOUR PROPS MAN , YOU A NOBODY IN MY BOOK TOO.
GET A IMPALA RIGHT AND THEN WE CAN TALK REAL SHIT, NOT BITCH SHIT.
SO WHAT YOU KNOW RON AND TODD WOW YOU FAR FROM THEM HOMIE.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2009, 04:26 PM~14686082
> *SEEMS YOU ALWAYS WORRIED BOUT KILLA.
> WE HAVE NEVER ONCE WENT INTO YOUR TOPIC YOU IN MY SHIT DAILY.
> I KNOW WHAT IT IS ... YOU JOCK MY STYLE.
> SAVE YOUR PROPS MAN , YOU A NOBODY IN MY BOOK TOO.
> GET A IMPALA RIGHT AND THEN WE CAN TALK REAL SHIT, NOT BITCH SHIT.
> SO WHAT YOU KNOW RON AND TODD WOW YOU FAR FROM THEM HOMIE.
> *



*lol... you are noone to jock there bro. i was concerned about Ryan getting his car yes, because i strongly believe our enlisted should be heavily respected and taken care of considering what they are sacrificng for our freedoms,.... i got impalas,.. that i dont care about,.. i dont need have a pissing contest with you, it makes everyone look foolish. have yourself a good one caleb :roflmao: 
get back to work  *


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2009, 04:14 PM~14685954
> *NOW EVERYONE WANT TO HELP THIS GUY, WHERE THE FUCK WERE YOU ALL WHEN HE WAS TRYING TO GET IT DONE ORIGINALLY?????
> 
> WE DID ALL HIS SHIT AT NO FEE. DO YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT NO FEE MEANS.
> IT MEANS WE DID THIS GUYS FRAME, AXLE,A ARMS UPPER AND LOWER,TRAY, INSTALL, ALL FOR NO FEE!!!
> 
> ALL YOU THAT CLAIM TO WANT TO HELP WOULDNT EVEN LISTEN TO THIS GUY WHEN HE WAS TRYING TO GET DONE, SO KNOW THAT WE HAVE A WHOLE TEAM OF SUCKERS ON THE BAND WAGON PEOPLE COMIN OUT THE WOOD WORKS.
> 
> WE WANT TO HELP YOU RYAN BECAUSE WE DESPISE BIG KILLA SO MUCH!! WOW A BUNCH OF BITCHS.
> 
> SAY WHAT YOU WILL I COULD GIVE A FUCK LESS.
> 
> BECAUSE THERE ONLY ONE OR TWO PEOPLE ON HERE SERVING UP LIP SERVICE WHO ARE EVEN ANYONE IN THIS SHIT, THE REST OF YOU FUCKS ARE LAMES.
> 
> OFF TO THE RACES TYPE AS FAST AS YOU CAN,PUNKMOTHERFUCKERS!!!
> *


NOT EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD IS RUNNING THERE MOUTHS BOUT YOU I PERSONALY HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH YOU OR YOUR SHOP, YOU HAVE OFFERED TO HELP ME OUT A FEW TIMES , SOME OF US WERRE ONLY GIVING OUR 0.02 CENTS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 5 2009, 04:18 PM~14686002
> *chillin big dawg i see people still hatin huh
> *


ALWAYS IT DONT STOP!!!!
IMMA HAVE TO JOIN UP WTH YOU GUYS ALLSTARS CUZZ THEY BE HATIN BAD.
PLUS YOU KNOW WE DONT FUCK WIT THE SCHEME TEAM.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Aug 5 2009, 04:31 PM~14686118
> *NOT EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD IS RUNNING THERE MOUTHS BOUT YOU I PERSONALY HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH YOU OR YOUR SHOP, YOU HAVE OFFERED TO HELP ME OUT A FEW TIMES , SOME OF US WERRE ONLY GIVING OUR 0.02 CENTS
> *


NOT EVERY ONE HOMIE BUT THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE.
YOU COOL WITH ME HOMIE.
ONE THING IS WE ARE A PRO SHOP. REGISTERED WASHINGTON MASTER BUSINESS LICENCE,TOO. 
WE PRODUCE CARS THAT WORK!! WE PRODUCE TIGHT CARS AND SHOW WINNING SET UPS. THAT DO COST ALOT. MY TIMES VERY VALUABLE,AND WE DID ALL RYANS LABOR FOR FREE. FREE IS A GREAT PRICE AND NOTHING TO COMPLAIN ABOUT.
YOU WANT ME TO JUMP,WHEN YOU SAY,YOU BETTER HAVE A BIG ACCOUNT PERIOD. LATER HOMIE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 04:30 PM~14686107
> *lol... you are noone to jock there bro. i was concerned about Ryan getting his car yes, because i strongly believe our enlisted should be heavily respected and taken care of considering what they are sacrificng for our freedoms,.... i got impalas,.. that i dont care about,.. i dont need have a pissing contest with you, it makes everyone look foolish. have yourself a good one caleb :roflmao:
> get back to work
> *


YOU WASNT CONCERNED WITH HIM WHEN HE WAS FIRST RYING TO GET IT DONE.
I WAS AND HE IS IN THE MILITARY THATS WHY WE LET HIM IN FOR NO CHARGE.
AND I HAVE NEVER HAD A IMPALA I DIDNT CARE ABOUT, THATS FAKE RIGHT THERE.
YOU HAVE NEVER HAD THEM IMPALAS DOIN CLOSE TO WHAT MINE DOES. EVER.
MAYBE RICK CAN SHOW YOU HOW TO MAKE SOME SHIT JUMP! :cheesy: :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2009, 04:45 PM~14686265
> *NOT EVERY ONE HOMIE BUT THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE.
> YOU COOL WITH ME HOMIE.
> ONE THING IS WE ARE A PRO SHOP. REGISTERED WASHINGTON MASTER BUSINESS LICENCE,TOO.
> WE PRODUCE CARS THAT WORK!! WE PRODUCE TIGHT CARS AND SHOW WINNING SET UPS. THAT DO COST ALOT. MY TIMES VERY VALUABLE,AND WE DID ALL RYANS LABOR FOR FREE. FREE IS A GREAT PRICE AND NOTHING TO COMPLAIN ABOUT.
> YOU WANT ME TO JUMP,WHEN YOU SAY,YOU BETTER HAVE A BIG ACCOUNT PERIOD. LATER HOMIE.
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2009, 04:49 PM~14686291
> *YOU WASNT CONCERNED WITH HIM WHEN HE WAS FIRST RYING TO GET IT DONE.
> I WAS AND HE IS IN THE MILITARY THATS WHY WE LET HIM IN FOR NO CHARGE.
> AND I HAVE NEVER HAD A IMPALA I DIDNT CARE ABOUT, THATS FAKE RIGHT THERE.
> YOU HAVE NEVER HAD THEM IMPALAS DOIN CLOSE TO WHAT MINE DOES. EVER.
> MAYBE RICK CAN SHOW YOU HOW TO MAKE SOME SHIT JUMP! :cheesy:  :0
> *


THE NAMES KILLA. GET IT RIGHT. YOU NEED TO GO BUMP SQUARE BIZZ. CUZZ YOU A SQUARE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

OK.IM OUT. FLOOD GATES BACK OPEN ALL BITCHES AND SUCKAS GET TO TYPING.


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2009, 03:40 PM~14686209
> *ALWAYS IT DONT STOP!!!!
> IMMA HAVE TO JOIN UP WTH YOU GUYS ALLSTARS CUZZ THEY BE HATIN BAD.
> PLUS YOU KNOW WE DONT FUCK WIT THE SCHEME TEAM.
> *


 :0 and u know this


----------



## LivinTheDream

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Aug 5 2009, 01:14 PM~14684296
> *Caleb has retracted his statement about the lein and the extra money.  He conveyed this via text about an hour ago. Im gonna drive down on the 15th to get the car.  We have also agreed to part ways peacefully and never speak to or about each other after I get my car.
> 
> I hope to never post in this thread again.
> *


glad to hear everything seems to be in order and you are gonna finally get your car back. One thing I have noticed is that you have never really complained about the price. *Your only issue is the length of time it has taken.*


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

lots a man sweatin in here... ha ha!!

theres more to life than videos and the internet!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

TEAM N.W. ALLSTARS DAMN.


----------



## savageloc24

this is my personal experience but doin business with killa and bigtime was great. stayed late to fix my shit after it broke, didnt complain once and had no problem helpin me out.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels




----------



## red chev

aug 18th.. :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals76LA

was going on caleb give me a call i need to pick up the caprice its time let me know if its on the frame so i can come with the trailer hit me up


----------



## puro loco 94

hey killa you should of gone to the majestics picnic...there was alot of hopping action you missed out on...hope to see you at billys show on the 30 :biggrin:


----------



## remione1

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2009, 03:40 PM~14686209
> *ALWAYS IT DONT STOP!!!!
> IMMA HAVE TO JOIN UP WTH YOU GUYS ALLSTARS CUZZ THEY BE HATIN BAD.
> PLUS YOU KNOW WE DONT FUCK WIT THE SCHEME TEAM.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CRONIC2004

BIGKILLA503
Last Active Yesterday, 07:18 PM 

Damn you been here lately no new builds for your topic?

I guess we call this a TTT 
Is it a good ttt or a bad ttt open the gates.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Sep 14 2009, 09:54 PM~15082885
> *BIGKILLA503
> Last Active Yesterday, 07:18 PM
> 
> Damn you been here lately no new builds for your topic?
> 
> I guess we call this a TTT
> Is it a good ttt or a bad ttt open the gates.
> *


his new name is BGKLLER503..with no more ''I" s


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 14 2009, 10:41 PM~15084344
> *his new name is BGKLLER503..with no more ''I" s
> *


OH NO HOMIE, AINT NOTHING CHANGED HERE.


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 15 2009, 07:15 PM~15091593
> *OH NO HOMIE, AINT NOTHING CHANGED HERE.
> *


New projects? Old ones? Wheres the work?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Sep 15 2009, 05:57 PM~15092054
> *New projects? Old ones? Wheres the work?
> *


----------



## remione1

To The Top!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Sep 15 2009, 06:57 PM~15092054
> *New projects? Old ones? Wheres the work?
> *


we stay busy.








kandy blue marbled















63 roof







gbody frame.







kandy magenta


----------



## BIGKILLA503

kandy marble blue 74 caprice















kandy apple red ghost flames


----------



## BIGKILLA503

frame























on car rienforcement.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

Paint work looks nice, i like that marble blue :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

Big Killa ,,, Im looking to head out on a vacation here -- Its coming down to Portland or Phoenix area.........




You guys have any shows or upcoming events near the middle or end of October here ??? lmk


----------



## CRONIC2004

WOW alot of work going on is homeboys big body done yet? 
Is that last pic it? Whats that 10 months progress?


----------



## CRONIC2004

tTt


----------



## Regalism

I wanna know if that Black 96 FleetWood is complete? I wanna c pics Somebody post up pics!!!


----------



## Regalism

bump


----------



## Regalism

ttt


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Sep 29 2009, 04:29 PM~15221263
> *Big Killa ,,, Im looking to head out on a vacation here -- Its coming down to Portland or Phoenix area.........
> You guys have any shows or upcoming events near the middle or end of October here ??? lmk
> *


none bro.....


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

damn bob must be nice :0


----------



## haze1995

^:dunno:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Nov 3 2009, 05:07 PM~15552272
> *:dunno:
> *


im guessing you havent got ya caddy back yet :0


----------



## singlepumpking

wow, maybe he should stick to hacking donks


----------



## tony65509

:420: whats up killer? hows the 65 homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by tony65509_@Nov 10 2009, 02:26 PM~15622704
> *:420: whats up killer? hows the 65 homie
> *


come by and see it soon.  hit me up homie.


----------



## tony65509

cool gets going down 2010 should have the 63 ready too,
keep going BIG TIME! later bro


----------



## remione1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I forgot all about this. Thanks for bringing it back. :thumbsup: 
So did haze ever get his car back?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## tony65509

BIG TIME!!! What's up Killer! Let's do to it, u know where coming up 2010. Let me know what's cracking.
Later big dog


----------



## tony65509

what's up killer? See u tommorow bro :biggrin:


----------



## tony65509

What's up killer? U know my number call me


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Nov 11 2009, 03:47 PM~15635254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I forgot all about this. Thanks for bringing it back.  :thumbsup:
> Pic.s or it didnt happen (what did you do in all this time?)*


----------



## LadyShowtime

:biggrin:


----------



## CRONIC2004




----------



## singlepumpking

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHAT A FUCKIN PEICE OF SHIT, THIS BIGTIME FOOL SHOULD HAVE HIS HEAD CUT OFF. TOTAL BUTCHER, KEPT THAT CAR FOR WHAT? ALMOST A YEAR?

FUCKIN BUTCHER CANT EVEN DRILL A HOLE IN THAT PUMP MOUNT , THEY TORCHED THE HOLE, THAT TELLS YOU LOTS ABOUT HIM.

FUCKIN HACK BUTCHER SCAM ARTIST.


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Nov 28 2009, 03:49 PM~15806893
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHAT A FUCKIN PEICE OF SHIT, THIS BIGTIME FOOL SHOULD HAVE HIS HEAD CUT OFF. TOTAL BUTCHER, KEPT THAT CAR FOR WHAT? ALMOST A YEAR?
> 
> FUCKIN BUTCHER CANT EVEN DRILL A HOLE IN THAT PUMP MOUNT , THEY TORCHED THE HOLE, THAT TELLS YOU LOTS ABOUT HIM.
> 
> FUCKIN HACK BUTCHER SCAM ARTIST.
> *


 :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Nov 28 2009, 03:49 PM~15806893
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHAT A FUCKIN PEICE OF SHIT, THIS BIGTIME FOOL SHOULD HAVE HIS HEAD CUT OFF. TOTAL BUTCHER, KEPT THAT CAR FOR WHAT? ALMOST A YEAR?
> 
> FUCKIN BUTCHER CANT EVEN DRILL A HOLE IN THAT PUMP MOUNT , THEY TORCHED THE HOLE, THAT TELLS YOU LOTS ABOUT HIM.
> 
> FUCKIN HACK BUTCHER SCAM ARTIST.
> *



x2 WHAT THE FOCK IS THAT SHIT :angry: amateur shit right there 


on another note the caddi it self is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

and the welds on that frame are GARBAGE :uh: ID BE PISSED


----------



## .TODD

> we stay busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbody frame.
> 
> if you did this frame who the hell did hazes :dunno: either that or someone that had atleast some level of skill did this frame and you butchered hazes :uh:


----------



## 72Droptop




----------



## GREYTREY

THERES THIS TOOL CALLED A DRILL PRESS TO DRILL HOLES. POOR HAZES FRAME LOOKS LIKE STEVIE WONDER AND RAY CHARLES TEAMED UP WITH A OXY FUEL AND A 110V WELDER AND DID WORK.


----------



## stevie d

wow is all i can say :0


----------



## pinche chico

NOT CHOSING SIDES BUT HOW DO WE KNOW ITS HAZE'S CAR ?

NOT HATING !!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 28 2009, 10:50 PM~15809989
> *NOT CHOSING SIDES BUT HOW DO WE KNOW ITS HAZE'S CAR ?
> 
> NOT HATING !!!!
> *



because who else had a black cadillac?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 28 2009, 10:50 PM~15809989
> *NOT CHOSING SIDES BUT HOW DO WE KNOW ITS HAZE'S CAR ?
> 
> NOT HATING !!!!
> *



scroll back to page 83


----------



## pinche chico

gotcha,,,,
damn that sux,,


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## CRONIC2004

wow this guy is active on lay it low so if he seen his name drug through the mud here he would redeem himself. unless :scrutinize:


----------



## remione1

your fuckin kidding me! Man all clowning aside, haze was done real dirty. This is coming from the same dude that said "no one is on his level".
Haze is in the military fighting & thinking about more important shit than this & this is how you do him. Fuck it call it what it is, Caleb your a piece of shit! your work speaks for you!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 1 2009, 01:16 PM~15834322
> *your fuckin kidding me! Man all clowning aside, haze was done real dirty. This is coming from the same dude that said "no one is on his level".
> Haze is in the military fighting & thinking about more important shit than this & this is how you do him. Fuck it call it what it is, Caleb your a piece of shit! your work speaks for you!
> *


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Dec 1 2009, 01:16 PM~15834322
> *your fuckin kidding me! Man all clowning aside, haze was done real dirty. This is coming from the same dude that said "no one is on his level".
> Haze is in the military fighting & thinking about more important shit than this & this is how you do him. Fuck it call it what it is, Caleb your a piece of shit! your work speaks for you!
> *


----------



## singlepumpking

what i really wonder is how many parts are missing? looks like somebody stripped mouldings, dinged up mouldings, broke mirrors and probably a bunch of small dents and scratchs.

i want to know exactly what parts are missing...

its even hard to find those cadillac chrome fender strips in mint shape.

and yes bigtime should just close shop and open a donk shop, most of the donk customers are just dumb dope boys that have no idea what quality is... a cheap ranch paint job [bigtimes specialty] and some bunk china 26" wheels and china tires.

or he should shut down shop and work at a QUICKY lube changing oil, hopefully he wont fuckup cars that bad there!!! 

fuckin dummy hack scam artist, go hire fantasy customs. you 2 make a good pair, fresh out of the butcher department of the grocery store.


----------



## tony65509

What's up???


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Dec 1 2009, 07:01 PM~15837287
> *what i really wonder is how many parts are missing? looks like somebody stripped mouldings, dinged up mouldings, broke mirrors and probably a bunch of small dents and scratchs.
> 
> i want to know exactly what parts are missing...
> 
> its even hard to find those cadillac chrome fender strips in mint shape.
> 
> and yes bigtime should just close shop and open a donk shop, most of the donk customers are just dumb dope boys that have no idea what quality is... a cheap ranch paint job [bigtimes specialty] and some bunk china 26" wheels and china tires.
> 
> or he should shut down shop and work at a QUICKY lube changing oil, hopefully he wont fuckup cars that  bad there!!!
> 
> fuckin dummy hack scam artist, go hire fantasy customs. you 2 make a good pair, fresh out of the butcher department of the grocery store.
> *


Maybe parts donated to other projects???



> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Apr 1 2009, 08:10 PM~13458761-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96 painted kandy purple
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 11:08 PM~13461245
> *its not mine????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGKILLA503_@Apr 2 2009, 08:45 AM~13463396
> *YOURS IS BLACK, THATS PURPLE.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=464510&st=60

Hmmm?


----------



## tony65509

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Dec 1 2009, 08:33 PM~15838454
> *Maybe parts donated to other projects???
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=464510&st=60
> 
> Hmmm?
> *












:0 Purple wheel???


----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Nov 28 2009, 03:16 PM~15806734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats a BIGTIME hack job..


----------



## remione1

ttt 
:roflmao:


----------



## tony65509

KILLER!! BIG TIME!! 2010!!! Yes SiR
:0


----------



## remione1

in remembrance :tears: 
ttmft :thumbsup:


----------



## tony65509

What's up killer 1/19/10


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS




----------



## tony65509

First of all kingfish customs, I wasn't talking to u so what does it matter.
:wow:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by tony65509_@Jan 20 2010, 02:48 PM~16352564
> *First of all kingfish customs, I wasn't talking to u so what does it matter.
> :wow:
> *


hey homie I was just busting ur balls. Cuz I seen ur a new member. Just a little change from the other shit posted in here. But u guys take things a little too serious.


----------



## tony65509

kingfish, im not trippin, im a newbie to the computer,not lowriding :happysad:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by tony65509_@Jan 20 2010, 05:07 PM~16353933
> *kingfish, im not trippin, im a newbie to the computer,not lowriding :happysad:
> *


its kool homie..i was just messing around with ya...gotta have some fun some time on here lol


----------



## tony65509

:scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## tony65509

finally figured out how to put these pictures on :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by tony65509_@Jan 25 2010, 10:00 PM~16412760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally figured out how to put these pictures on :biggrin:
> *


Looks good homeboy! I have a side mirror and skirt scuff guards if you need them.


----------



## tony65509

> _Originally posted by tony65509_@Jan 25 2010, 11:00 PM~16412760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally figured out how to put these pictures on :biggrin:
> *


I'll be up there saturday, let me know what u want, got a few colors of paint


----------



## tony65509

:wow: killer, calll me, killer


----------



## Bad-Influnce

What up KILLA!!!!!


----------



## tony65509

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

Wow, this thread is still going. And full of even more haterism.

Im not taking anyones side, just saying. Top notch ball busting up in here.

As a matter of fact, I stop in here and take notes before I go to work and talk shit to the boys.

:uh:


----------



## legacylac

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Big Bastard Loco_@Mar 13 2010, 04:06 PM~16881669
> *Wow, this thread is still going. And full of even more haterism.
> 
> Im not taking anyones side, just saying. Top notch ball busting up in here.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I stop in here and take notes before I go to work and talk shit to the boys.
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## THE SHIT

:wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 14 2010, 11:36 AM~16886898
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 85 cc

thanks for the message :boink: nice to no your hating on everyone :x: for real though no dought in my mind your the king of the northwest :rant: :rant: but there is no need to hate on mother fuckers for trying to keep this lowriding thing going :yes: the way you act doesnt make people want to be lowriders :loco: instead they import shit :thumbsdown: let your cars do the talking :rant: :rant: in that case your cars would say alot Caspers rides are the best in ptown the 63s are dope to :thumbsup: so why talk so much shit :dunno: were all in this lets keep it rollin 503 ttt


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

Hell yeah. *Ultimate Hustle* is sweet as hell.

Am I wrong, or is most of the shit talking and hating on the hopping level? Im not there yet... (...so i guess my 2 cents dont count.)


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Mar 15 2010, 03:44 PM~16898105
> *thanks for the message :boink: nice to no your hating on everyone  :x: for real though no dought in my mind your the king of the northwest  :rant:  :rant: but there is no need to hate on mother fuckers for trying to keep this lowriding thing going  :yes: the way you act doesnt make people want to be lowriders :loco: instead they import shit :thumbsdown: let your cars do the talking  :rant:  :rant: in that case your cars would say alot Caspers rides are the best in ptown the 63s are dope to :thumbsup: so why talk so much shit  :dunno: were all in this  lets keep it rollin 503 ttt
> *


hating hahaha your funny.I SAY WHAT I WANT WHEN I WANT..THATS NOT WHAT YOU WAS AYING WHEN YOU WAS NUT RIDING THE INDIVIDUALS HOMEBOY YOU THOUGHT I WAS COOL AS FUCK NOW WHATS CHANGED EXEPT YOU RIDING SOMEONE ELSES NUTS. SAVE THAT DRAG MAN.OH YA YOU DID THAT WITH UCE TOO.
" I AINT PRESTON IM NOT PRESTON IM NOT GONNA JACK YOU OFF" .SIAD BY KYLO AND AINT SHIT CHANGED.. :wow:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 15 2010, 09:44 PM~16901428
> *hating hahaha your funny.I SAY WHAT I WANT WHEN I WANT..THATS NOT WHAT YOU WAS AYING WHEN YOU WAS NUT RIDING THE INDIVIDUALS HOMEBOY YOU THOUGHT I WAS COOL AS FUCK NOW WHATS CHANGED EXEPT YOU RIDING SOMEONE ELSES NUTS. SAVE THAT DRAG MAN.OH YA YOU DID THAT WITH UCE TOO.
> " I AINT PRESTON IM NOT PRESTON IM NOT GONNA JACK YOU OFF" .SIAD BY KYLO AND AINT SHIT CHANGED.. :wow:
> *


lol classic


----------



## Eddie-Money

*WHAT'S UP KILLA HOW'S ALL IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS HOMIE*


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 15 2010, 10:06 PM~16902525
> *WHAT'S UP KILLA HOW'S ALL IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS HOMIE
> *


trying to get back out here in the game. real soon homie.good looking out.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 15 2010, 08:47 PM~16901476
> *lol classic
> *


i knew someone would laugh over that


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 15 2010, 07:44 PM~16901428
> *hating hahaha your funny.I SAY WHAT I WANT WHEN I WANT..THATS NOT WHAT YOU WAS AYING WHEN YOU WAS NUT RIDING THE INDIVIDUALS HOMEBOY YOU THOUGHT I WAS COOL AS FUCK NOW WHATS CHANGED EXEPT YOU RIDING SOMEONE ELSES NUTS. SAVE THAT DRAG MAN.OH YA YOU DID THAT WITH UCE TOO.
> " I AINT PRESTON IM NOT PRESTON IM NOT GONNA JACK YOU OFF" .SIAD BY KYLO AND AINT SHIT CHANGED.. :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: i think i remember that day... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 85 cc

wrong preston :roflmao: :roflmao: man you thought that was funny :cheesy: you dont even know who the fuck this is :x: man the town says portland not vancouver :boink:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Mar 16 2010, 08:23 PM~16911820
> *wrong preston  :roflmao:  :roflmao: man you thought that was funny  :cheesy: you dont even know who the fuck this is :x: man the town says portland not vancouver :boink:
> *


WRONG. JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU ARE OR THINK YOU ARE. :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 15 2010, 10:47 PM~16902878
> *trying to get back out here in the game. real soon homie.good looking out.
> *



what it do????


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

Is there any "upcoming project pictures" you throw out here? Or that not your style?


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

Hey never mind, I seen some pics in the Individuals forum. Lookin good... i mean your Back to the Future DeLorean suit. haha :roflmao: 

No realy, cant wait to see that 64 back together. This summer?


----------



## ONETIGHT87

> _Originally posted by Big Bastard Loco_@Mar 18 2010, 02:33 PM~16928498
> *Hey never mind, I seen some pics in the Individuals forum. Lookin good... i mean your Back to the Future DeLorean suit. haha    :roflmao:
> 
> No realy, cant wait to see that 64 back together. This summer?
> *


YUP THIS SUMMER 2010..AND THAT PIC YOU SAW IS A NEW 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

I figured, i based that guess on Kaleb's sig "stay tuned".

Cant wait to come down this summer and have you guys clown on my ghetto ride. hehe  j/k, but i am coming down this summer, a bunch.


----------



## tony65509

Killer call me back,
let's figure this out :wow:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by tony65509_@Jan 26 2010, 12:00 AM~16412760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally figured out how to put these pictures on :biggrin:
> *


clean tre right here.


----------



## tony65509

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 19 2010, 11:45 PM~16943386
> *clean tre right here.
> *


Thanks just finishing it up


----------



## tony65509

Killer come to my work Monday, I can show u that color u want


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 17 2010, 07:44 AM~16915604
> *WRONG. JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU ARE OR THINK YOU ARE. :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ONETIGHT87

TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> what it do????
> [/quot


----------



## black-rooster

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 17 2010, 08:44 AM~16915604
> *WRONG. JUST DONT GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU ARE OR THINK YOU ARE. :0
> *


what up big killa these guys want to be lil M culitos


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by black-rooster_@Mar 29 2010, 10:23 AM~17033028
> *what up big killa these guys want to be lil M culitos
> *


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## haze1995

where the rest of my parts at?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 30 2010, 06:57 PM~17048542
> *where the rest of my parts at?
> *


WITH YOUR CAR.


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 30 2010, 09:14 PM~17050499
> *WITH YOUR CAR.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Mar 30 2010, 06:57 PM~17048542
> *where the rest of my parts at?
> *


by the way you got the number if you need to talk about something.


----------



## THE SHIT

:sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 30 2010, 08:32 PM~17050752
> *by the way you got the number if you need to talk about something.
> *


PM sent


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Apr 2 2010, 03:26 AM~17073834
> *PM sent
> *


?didnt get one?? call the shop.


----------



## latinxs

Hey called the shop left message?? How much for a set of 14 inch cylinders shipped to 83687 street!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@May 4 2010, 06:58 PM~17391504
> *Hey called the shop left message?? How much for a set of 14 inch cylinders shipped to 83687 street!
> *


PM'D YOU.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/031.jpg[/IMG

MOLDED CHROMED CADILLAC ARMS SHRUNK FOR GBODY.
BEST MOLDED SUSPENSION IN THE N.W. :cool:


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 30 2010, 09:32 PM~17050752
> *by the way you got the number if you need to talk about something.
> *



how much can i get a wrap done for :dunno: 

and o how long will it take?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 4 2010, 09:24 PM~17393785
> *how much can i get a wrap done for  :dunno:
> 
> and o how long will it take?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :no:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 4 2010, 09:35 PM~17393948
> *:nono:  :nono:  :no:
> *



cmon i need a deal i hear good things


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 4 2010, 10:37 PM~17393976
> *cmon i need a deal i hear good things
> *


 hno: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

shits funny i see all you fucking idiots still lurking hahaha.
I STILL GOT SMALL TIRES ON MY 64.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 4 2010, 09:43 PM~17394048
> *shits funny i see all you fucking idiots still lurking hahaha.
> I STILL GOT SMALL TIRES ON MY 64.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 4 2010, 10:43 PM~17394048
> *shits funny i see all you fucking idiots still lurking hahaha.
> I STILL GOT SMALL TIRES ON MY 64.
> *


And still don't jump ...chipper, nice to see you back on here :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2010, 10:40 PM~17394952
> *And still don't jump ...chipper, nice to see you back on here :biggrin:
> *


oh my boy it jumps and you will get a taste this summer believe that.
ITS ALL GOOD BUT PAYBACKS A BITCH AND I GOT A SURPRISE FOR YOU TOO.
BET I GET THAT ASS. :0


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 5 2010, 08:56 AM~17397488
> *oh my boy it jumps and you will get a taste this summer believe that.
> ITS ALL GOOD BUT PAYBACKS A BITCH AND I GOT A SURPRISE FOR YOU TOO.
> BET I GET THAT ASS. :0
> *


I would hope soo...you've had 2 or 3 years to get it to work  ....

Just call me before you head down, so i can go camping or something :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

:drama:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2010, 11:27 PM~17416142
> *I would hope soo...you've had 2 or 3 years to get it to work  ....
> 
> Just call me before you head down, so i can go camping or something :biggrin:
> *


----------



## haze1995

:dunno: no stereo recieved :dunno: 

whatever :banghead:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

64 impala axle,custom built dana 60hd.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 8 2010, 07:45 PM~17430567
> *:dunno: no stereo recieved :dunno:
> 
> whatever :banghead:
> *


sent the clarion,to the address you gave me


----------



## tony65509

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 4 2010, 08:17 PM~17392639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that bottom pic a picture of the frame to my 65?


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 5 2010, 08:56 AM~17397488
> *oh my boy it jumps and you will get a taste this summer believe that.
> ITS ALL GOOD BUT PAYBACKS A BITCH AND I GOT A SURPRISE FOR YOU TOO.
> BET I GIVE SOME ASS. :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@May 12 2010, 10:56 PM~17473807
> *:scrutinize:
> *


fuck pussy keep on hiding or just come say it to my face. theres a ton of scary ass bitches like you. YOUR A COWARD AND YOU KNOW IT.
get in your ass wit a broom stick punk. :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 9 2010, 08:27 AM~17433599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 impala axle,custom built dana 60hd.
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 4 2010, 08:05 PM~17392410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/031.jpg[/IMG
> 
> MOLDED CHROMED CADILLAC ARMS SHRUNK FOR GBODY.
> BEST MOLDED SUSPENSION IN THE N.W. :cool:
> [/b][/quote]*


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 13 2010, 07:46 AM~17475890
> *
> *


Them a arms look hella clean


----------



## tony65509

killer can u post some pic of my project or email some pics


----------



## singlepumpking

WHY IS THIS JERK OFF SMALLTIME HYDROS ALLOWED TO POST ON LAYITLOW STILL

HE IS A SCAMMER AND FUCKED OVER MANY PEOPLE. BAN HIS ASS


SCAMMER! FUCKED OVER PEOPLE FIGHTING IN THE US ARMY YOU SKUM BAG RAT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

:wow:


> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@May 17 2010, 12:58 PM~17516609
> *WHY IS THIS JERK OFF SMALLTIME HYDROS ALLOWED TO POST ON LAYITLOW STILL
> 
> HE IS A SCAMMER AND FUCKED OVER MANY PEOPLE. BAN HIS ASS
> SCAMMER! FUCKED OVER PEOPLE FIGHTING IN THE US ARMY YOU SKUM BAG RAT
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 13 2010, 02:26 PM~17479600
> *Them a arms look hella clean
> *


thanks steve o


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by tony65509_@May 17 2010, 10:53 AM~17515341
> *killer can u post some pic of my project or email some pics
> *


e mail you this week tony.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 18 2010, 01:35 AM~17524498
> *:wow:
> :wow:
> *


 :0 to you too mutha fucka


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BIGBODY CADILLAC. STARTED MAY 14TH FRIDAY AT 6PM.
:0


----------



## haze1995

Guess the club didnt like this, so they took it out. Im just saying  

got the face plate finally, BTW :0


----------



## streetsupraz

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 9 2010, 07:27 AM~17433599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 impala axle,custom built dana 60hd.
> *


Damn why you need a dana 60 for a '64?


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTFT*


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 19 2010, 07:46 PM~17545577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the club didnt like this, so they took it out.  Im just saying
> 
> got the face plate finally, BTW :0
> *


then maybe they should have helped you in the first place. and yes i sent the face plate.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@May 19 2010, 08:54 PM~17546499
> *Damn why you need a dana 60 for a '64?
> *


thats what i want in there,bullet proof shit.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 18 2010, 07:45 AM~17525795
> *:0  to you too mutha fucka
> *


NO OFFENSEAT ALL. SPOKE TO CUDDA AND WE BE GETTIN OUT CLUB RUNNIN IN THE PACIFIC BY JUNE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 19 2010, 11:47 PM~17548304
> *NO OFFENSEAT ALL. SPOKE TO CUDDA AND WE BE GETTIN OUT CLUB RUNNIN IN THE PACIFIC BY JUNE.
> *


cudda is og.


----------



## haze1995

dude you should really read whats written. I said I got the faceplate, I GOT IT. Thanks


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@May 21 2010, 06:39 PM~17565916
> *dude you should really read whats written.  I said I got the faceplate, I GOT IT.  Thanks
> *


not a problem.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

whats gooooood


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503

NEXT IN LINE. :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice six trey big dawg.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 23 2010, 07:51 PM~17580564
> *nice six trey big dawg.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks.its going single pump 10 batts. simple 50 inchs or so,og.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17581300
> *:biggrin: thanks.its going single pump 10 batts. simple 50 inchs or so,og.
> *


  soon in the 808


----------



## DARKWING

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17581300
> *:biggrin: thanks.its going single pump 10 batts. simple 50 inchs or so,og.
> *


 :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17581300
> *:biggrin: thanks.its going single pump 10 batts. simple 50 inchs or so,og.
> *


Nice  makes me miss my bigbody


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## bigtime customs

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 15 2010, 09:05 PM~17798720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Swangin :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

moses lake washington first place 6-27-10








taking the win over a m 64 in portland.


----------



## tony65509

hopefully ill get mine back soon?


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2010, 09:13 PM~18241420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:wow:


----------



## tony65509

whats up man? hows my car coming?


----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

[/quote]


----------



## Bad-Influnce

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZSfgMUCh8


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Aug 25 2010, 10:40 AM~18401914
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZSfgMUCh8
> *


that came out tight bro


----------



## fons




----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 24 2010, 06:00 PM~18396797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was a fun night.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 8 2010, 08:09 PM~18520076
> *that was a fun night.
> *


yes sir!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Aug 25 2010, 09:40 AM~18401914
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZSfgMUCh8
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 18 2010, 09:09 AM~18597447
> *:biggrin:
> *


your team is looking good next year.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 19 2010, 11:15 AM~18603883
> *your team is looking good next year.
> *


 thats right. next spring there should be plenty rides out.


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 19 2010, 06:08 PM~18605490
> *thats right. next spring there should be plenty rides out.
> *


hope they will be a new caddy on the scene also.


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 19 2010, 05:27 PM~18605586
> *hope they will be a new caddy on the scene also.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 19 2010, 05:27 PM~18605586
> *hope they will be a new caddy on the scene also.
> *


you got enough time to get it ready :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 19 2010, 10:15 AM~18603883
> *your team is looking good next year.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

you ready for vegas?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 20 2010, 03:12 PM~18613396
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sup homie


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 20 2010, 03:25 PM~18613487
> *you ready for vegas?
> *


just about homie. just picked up a brand new trailer to tow it down on. :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 20 2010, 08:59 PM~18616260
> *just about homie. just picked up a brand new trailer to tow it down on. :biggrin:
> *


 3 car?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 20 2010, 08:03 PM~18616304
> *3 car?
> *


not yet bro. i just got a 20 foot deck. next year ill need the 3 car.


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 20 2010, 06:58 PM~18616246
> *:0  sup homie
> *


WRAPPIN UP THIS LITTLE SHIT  ARE YOU READY FOR NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Sep 21 2010, 03:04 PM~18624246
> *WRAPPIN UP THIS LITTLE SHIT   ARE YOU READY FOR NEXT YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


oh ya im still trying to finish this one up. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 20 2010, 07:59 PM~18616260
> *just about homie. just picked up a brand new trailer to tow it down on. :biggrin:
> *


damn thats cool, hopefully westside can make it down too. its gonna be a blast.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Sep 21 2010, 09:25 PM~18628154
> *damn thats cool, hopefully westside can make it down too. its gonna be a blast.
> *


im trying to make him. :happysad:


----------



## vengence

any new pics of the 64?


i heard the cutty is comin together hella nice.. new pics? :biggrin: you already know that cutty i been liking.


----------



## caddyking

i'm looking for a tacoma rearend, reinforced, setup for wishbone to go under a 63 impala. 

how much powdercoated black ready to bolt in and ride?
how much chrome ready to bolt in and ride?
how much bare metal ready to bolt in and ride?...(i willl paint it).
freight not needed, i'll drive down from FT Lewis and pick it up.

Thanks


----------



## caddyking

ttt


----------



## CE 707

503 PUT IT DOWN IN NOR CAL TOOK A 1ST DOUBLE PUMP THANKS GUYS FOR COMMING OUT WE HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 27 2010, 12:46 AM~18670539
> *503 PUT IT DOWN IN NOR CAL TOOK A 1ST DOUBLE PUMP THANKS GUYS FOR COMMING OUT WE HAD A GOOD TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Vila's car always working one of my favorite cars out there


----------



## CE 707

[/quote]


----------



## BIGKILLA503

yeah thats right bigtime went down to sac and won first place and served the hop shop behind the building after the show. :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 27 2010, 01:22 AM~18670582
> *Vila's car always working one of my favorite cars out there
> *


all our chevies wok homie.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 27 2010, 02:24 PM~18674394
> *all our chevies work homie.
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

for the win,on dirt. woodland,ca lowrider show.


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 27 2010, 04:39 PM~18676013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the win,on dirt. woodland,ca lowrider show.
> *


----------



## BIGTONY

How was the hop in vegas any pics of videos?


----------



## haze1995

bump


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Hop shop got real cars you didn't serve nobody you suck :biggrin:


----------



## bigtime customs

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Oct 15 2010, 10:50 PM~18824666
> *Hop shop got real cars you didn't serve nobody you suck :biggrin:
> *


Your momma sucks :0 :0. Get the fuck outta here clown. Go paint a 500 dollar patternd roof in your drive way punk. Sucka fish .busterfish. bottom fish and we got the video too clown.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Oct 15 2010, 10:50 PM~18824666
> *Hop shop got real cars you didn't serve nobody you suck :biggrin:
> *


a 63 hitting 75 chromed out underneath sucks , thats right.
your country ass g body sucks.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

when will I get my car back?


----------



## haze1995

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 23 2010, 08:00 AM~18887455
> *when will I get my car back?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 19jaquez84

:happysad:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Oct 23 2010, 09:00 AM~18887455
> *when will I get my car back?
> *


next weekend call thursay or come by.


----------



## mufasaJR87

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Oct 23 2010, 09:34 PM~18890878
> *next weekend call thursay or come by.
> *


what up killa c u down n cali doing it wit v low huh


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

Looks like its gunna come out TUFF


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Oct 15 2010, 11:50 PM~18824666
> *Hop shop got real cars you didn't serve nobody you suck :biggrin:
> *


I didnt see no car get stuck


----------



## tony65509

whats up Killer? U READY


----------



## vengence

any updates to any rides? i know ima be cruisin this year


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2011, 04:06 PM~19705180
> *any updates to any rides? i know ima be cruisin this year
> *


all the time. too busy to deal with the haters on here so we just dont post too much anymore.
we dont get our business from layitlow anyhow.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

TTMFT lookin good fam!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

TTT back in the town handling bizz :0 
watch out :wow:


----------



## Chopperray

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 24 2011, 10:10 PM~19955448
> *TTT back in the town handling bizz :0
> watch out :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@Feb 25 2011, 07:27 AM~19957576
> *:yes:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 27 2010, 05:39 PM~18676013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the win,on dirt. woodland,ca lowrider show.
> *


SHYYYIITT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 5 2010, 09:13 PM~18241420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SERVIN THAT ASS :wow: BIGTIME


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Sep 27 2010, 05:39 PM~18676013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the win,on dirt. woodland,ca lowrider show.
> *


BIGTIME IS STILL PUTTIN THEM ON THE BUMPER
BACK IN THE TOWN 112TH AND SANDY BLVD.
ONE STOP SHOP. GOT ALL YOUR PARTS ON DECK.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 8 2011, 10:51 PM~20047209
> *BIGTIME IS STILL PUTTIN THEM ON THE BUMPER
> BACK IN THE TOWN 112TH AND SANDY BLVD.
> ONE STOP SHOP. GOT ALL YOUR PARTS ON DECK.
> *


Wad up chip :biggrin:


----------



## bigtime customs

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 8 2011, 10:12 PM~20047404
> *Wad up chip :biggrin:
> *


You tell me, what it do big chip


----------



## BIGKILLA503

thats right,and it dont stop.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 14 2011, 08:43 AM~20087273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right,and it dont stop.
> *


come see us and get right for summer.


----------



## Chopperray

Yeesss Siirr!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 8 2011, 09:51 PM~20047209
> *BIGTIME IS STILL PUTTIN THEM ON THE BUMPER
> BACK IN THE TOWN 112TH AND SANDY BLVD.
> ONE STOP SHOP. GOT ALL YOUR PARTS ON DECK.
> *


back in portland huh? sounds good i think i know where that location is to :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87

> ill nose it up wit u dawg  hehehehehe just plyn dawg
> lookn good homie kant wait to c u guys out there again


----------



## BIGKILLA503

TTT HATE IT OR LOVE IT.


----------



## Chopperray

TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME_916

whatsup killa hope all is well your way homie. stay up


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME_916_@Apr 16 2011, 10:04 AM~20352156
> *whatsup killa hope all is well your way homie. stay up
> *


doin good homie. getting prepared for the shit to jump off!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@Apr 15 2011, 10:41 PM~20350308
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: what up homie.
LOOKING LIKE SOME CATS ARE GONNA GET :boink: REAL QUICK


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 19 2011, 08:45 PM~20377333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a tight picture of the $100 reflection


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 19 2011, 08:50 PM~20377402
> *that's a tight picture of the $100 reflection
> *


thx loc. NO BUFF! hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

would you be willing to trade some reversed deep cups(for coil under/new) for reversed deep cups (for coil overs)? ...I pay shipping.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 19 2011, 08:56 PM~20377484
> *would you be willing to trade some reversed deep cups(for coil under/new) for reversed  deep cups (for coil overs)?  ...I pay shipping.
> *


nah sorry we have both kinds.


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 19 2011, 09:01 PM~20377555
> *nah sorry we have both kinds.
> *


$ per pair shipped to 83814?(Idaho)


----------



## rIdaho

...for coil under setup.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Apr 19 2011, 09:07 PM~20377640
> *...for coil under setup.
> *


pm'd


----------



## Chopperray

High quality rack built by Big Time... Elk-n-Stein coming soon!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@May 5 2011, 06:56 AM~20489061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High quality rack built by Big Time... Elk-n-Stein coming soon!
> *


that came out real nice homie! cant wait till its diggin fools out. :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking

you guys have a floor shifter for a 63?


----------



## abo98

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@May 5 2011, 06:56 AM~20489061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High quality rack built by Big Time... Elk-n-Stein coming soon!
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@May 5 2011, 08:09 AM~20489467
> *you guys have a floor shifter for a 63?
> *


for a ss? you need console and everything or just the shift lever.we probly have it just let me know what exactly you need.


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 19 2011, 09:53 PM~20377447
> *thx loc. NO BUFF! hahaha  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 6 2011, 01:43 AM~20495785
> *:wow:
> *


gbody hopper commin :wow:


----------



## caddyking

i got the whole console on the way, i just need the complete floor shifter assembly for an ss. Thanks bro!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 19 2011, 08:45 PM~20377333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good,is that scares old green 64 rollin on stocks? 










:buttkick: :biggrin: put the wires back on scare! :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

> _Originally posted by Chopperray_@May 5 2011, 06:56 AM~20489061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High quality rack built by Big Time... Elk-n-Stein coming soon!
> *



Dam!!! Looking good


----------



## upncomin6

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

we are taking input for the rules up until june 1st when the rules will be final and offical. there should be no major changeds but please be sure to check back. the final offical rules can be seen on june 1st on the shows and events topic or the hydraulics topic. thank you and hope to see u there


----------



## Chopperray

*Ttt*

TTT for the B"I"G T"I"ME!


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

Eddie-Money said:


> :wave:


 :wave::wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

‪kalebs car...individuals‬‏ - YouTube
94


----------



## mhiggy911

You guys have any impala chrome sittin around for sale?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BIGKILLA503 said:


> ‪kalebs car...individuals‬‏ - YouTube
> 94


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503




----------



## dsgb

1000$









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/316070-1993-big-body-cadillac-fleetwood-brougham.html​


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BIGKILLA503 said:


>


 That's right!! Portlands best. NWs best. Anyone need there rides done hit me up. And if anyone wants to TRY that 4 come on wit it!!


----------



## 509blueeyez

Whats the address,,,I need a hammer to take the knockoffs off..Im in Vancouver,wa..Thanks


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65

how much for a frame wrap?


----------



## BIGKILLA503

509blueeyez said:


> Whats the address,,,I need a hammer to take the knockoffs off..Im in Vancouver,wa..Thanks


5033274193. Hammers in stock. Give us a call.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

Hatchet Ryda_65 said:


> how much for a frame wrap?


Depends on what your looking for 503 327 4193 give us a call.


----------



## CE 707

sup bro hows everything


----------



## upncomin6

QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]








ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## BIGKILLA503

TTT.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

Price for 64 impala uppers and lowers ext wrapped chrome?


----------



## 87cutty530

I need a frame for a cutty..


----------



## BIGKILLA503

87cutty530 said:


> I need a frame for a cutty..


got one done setting here. hit me up


----------



## 87cutty530

:wave:


----------



## lilporky

Howmuch for extending and reinforced a arms and maybe making them chrome?any got a quote?i live all the way in hoodriver


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------

